# Ընդհանուր ֆորում > Կրոն >  Հակակրոն և հակաաթեիզմ

## Sambitbaba

*Հակակրոն և հակաաթեիզմ*

*“Երբ Ես մուտքի իրավունք եմ ստանում ձեր սրտերը, դուք մուտքի իրավունք եք ստանում երկնային արքայություն:”*

Այս խոսքերը բերված են ոչ թե Աստվածաշնչից կամ կրոնական որևէ այլ սկզբնաղբյուրից: Սրանց հեղինակն է Նիլ Դոնալդ Ուոլշը, ում գրչին է պատկանում  “Զրույց Աստծո հետ” գրքաշարքը: Եվ կոնկրետ այս խոսքերը բերված են “Միասնացում Աստծո հետ” գրքից:

Մի խաբնվեք վերնագրերին, խնդրում եմ: Կուլ մի գնացեք հին ստերեոտիպերին, որ եթե խոսքը գնում է Աստծո մասին, ուրեմն կրոնի մատը խառն է: Ուոլշի նկարագրած Աստված` ձեր իմացած Աստծո լրիվ հակապատկերն է ու շատ ավելի հաճախ դեմ է կրոնին, քան կողմ: Համենայն դեպս և ցավոք, դժվար թե կգտնվի որևէ հոգևորական, ով կհամաձայնվի ա՛յս Աստծո  մտքերի հետ:

Սա` հակակրոնական Աստված է: 

Սա այն Աստված է, ով Իր մեջ պարունակում է ամեն ինչ: Ինչ ձեր բոլորի միասին վերցրած մտքերով կանցնի և շատ ու շատ ավելին: Տեսանելին և Անտեսանելին: Հասկանալին և Անհասկանալին: Զգայականն ու Անզգայականը: Նյութականը և Ոչ-Նյութականը: Շնչավորը և Կարծեցյալ-Անշունչը: Ամեն Ինչ: Ամբողջը: Կյանքը: Տիեզերքը: Ես և Դուք: 

Սա` իմ Աստվածն է և Նրան եմ ես երկրպագում:

Ստացվում է, որ ես` հակակրոնական եմ: Եվ սակայն աթեիստ էլ չեմ, քանի որ ունեմ իմ Աստծոն և ինձ ոչինչ չի կարող ստիպել հրաժարվել նրանից: Այնպես որ ստացվում է նաև, որ ես` հակաաթեիստ էլ եմ: Եվ բնականաբար ստացվեց այնպես, որ երբ միտք առաջացավ այս թեման բացելու, ես առանձնապես ջանք էլ չգործադրեցի վերնագիր փնտրելու համար: Մեքենայորեն հենց այդպես էլ ստացվեց. “Հակակրոն և հակաաթեիզմ”: 

Եթե հիշողությունս ինձ չի դավաճանում, սա իմ բացած առաջին թեման է Ակումբում: Միշտ խուսափել եմ թեմա բացելուց. բավարարվել եմ եղածով, հետո` ժամանակ չկա, հետո` ալարկոտ եմ, հետո… չգիտեմ էլ ինչ հետո: Եվ ազնվորեն ասած, չգիտեմ էլ, թե սրանից ինչ դուրս կգա, քանզի արդեն երեք տարվա փորձս ցույց է տալիս, որ այս թեմայով զրուցասերներ առանձնապես չկան Ակումբում:

Ոչ, ոչ, ես ոչ ոգու չեմ մեղադրում ոչինչում, քանզի լավ գիտեմ, որ շատ դժվար է ազատվել ստերեոտիպերից, ինքս էլ եմ այդ ճանապարհն անցել: Մարդու համար համարյա անհնար է միանգամից վերցնել ու մի կողմ նետել արդեն արյունի մեջ մտած պատկերացումները կյանքի մասին, այն պատկերացումները, որոնց գերին է մարդկությունն արդեն քանի հազար տարիներ:

Կարող եք վիճել, որ այդպես չէ: Խնդրեմ, վիճեք: Հենց դրա համար էլ բացում եմ այս թեման: Եվ այստեղ կփորձեմ պատճառաբանել ասածս: Ինչպես նաև ամենն, ինչի մասին կխոսենք:

Կարող է նաև հուսախաբ լինեմ, կարող է ոչ մի երկխոսություն էլ չստացվի: Ինչ արած: Այդ դեպքում թող լինի մենախոսություն: Թող լինի իմ օրագրի պես մի բան, առավել ևս, որ օրագիր բացելուս իմաստը չեմ տեսել մինչև օրս այն միակ պատճառով, որ այնտեղ զրուցելու հնարավորություն չկա: Մեկ-մեկ ահավոր տառապում եմ այն պատճառով, որ ձեր օրագրերը կարդալիս, ցանկանում եմ խոսել ձեզ հետ մի ինչ-որ ձեր մտքի մասին և… չեմ կարող… Փորձել եմ նույնիսկ նամակով գրել, բայց դա էլ այն չէ, պահի անմիջականությունն է կորում…

Մի խոսքով, տեսնենք, թե ինչ կստացվի…

Եթե ստացվի: :Think:

----------

Diana99 (13.06.2013), Enna Adoly (12.06.2013), GriFFin (21.06.2014), Stranger_Friend (14.06.2013), Tig (12.06.2013), Արէա (12.06.2013), Մ Մ (23.06.2014), Ուլուանա (12.06.2013), Պարոն Քյանդար (25.04.2014), Վոլտերա (12.06.2013)

----------


## Sambitbaba

*“Երբ Ես մուտքի իրավունք եմ ստանում ձեր սրտերը, դուք մուտքի իրավունք եք ստանում երկնային արքայություն:”*

Այս խոսքերը կրկնելս բոլորովին չի նշանակում, թե ամեն նոր գրառում սկսելու եմ սրանցով: Ուղղակի այս պահին ցանկանում եմ շարունակել ասված միտքը, քանզի մի ցանկություն ունեմ, որ բոլորս կարողանանք ազատվել մեր բոլոր կողպեքներից: 

“Հակակրոնն ու հակաաթեիզմը”` այդ մասին էլ է:

* “Երբ Ես մուտքի իրավունք եմ ստանում ձեր սրտերը, դուք մուտքի իրավունք եք ստանում երկնային արքայություն: Եվ երկնային արքայությունը հնարավոր է Երկրի վրա: Յուրաքանչյուր ոք կարող է իսկապես զգալ իրեն “Երկրի վրա այնպես, ինչպես երկնքում”,  երբ ավարտվում է առանձնացվածության ժամանակը և դուք կանգնում եք միասնացման ժամանակաշրջանի շեմին:
Միասնացմանը Ինձ հետ, միասնացմանը մնացած բոլորի հետ, միասնացմանը կենդանի ամեն ինչի հետ:
Ես եկել եմ հենց նրա համար, որպեսզի մեկ անգամ ևս ասեմ դա ձեզ, իմ պատգամաբերների միջոցով: Դուք կիմանաք, որ դրանք Իմ պատգամաբերներն են, որովհետև նրանք բոլորը կբերեն ձեզ միևնույն ուղերձը.
Մենք Բոլորս Մեկ Ենք:
Դա միակ ուղերձն է, որ նշանակություն ունի: Մնացած ամեն ինչը կյանքում` սրա արտացոլումն է: Մնացած ամեն ինչ` այս ուղերձն է հղում:
Պատկերացումն այն մասին, որ մենք Մեկ չենք, - պատրանք է:*


Այստեղ ես առաջին հերթին ցանկանում եմ խոսել մեր պատրանքների մասին: Ավելի ճիշտ, նրանցից մեկի մասին: Առայժմ` մեկի: Որովհետև հենց այդ պատրանքն էր, որ ինձ միտք տվեց բացել այս թեման:

Սկզբում ուղղակի կթարգմանեմ հատվածներ Ուոլշի խոսքերից: Կամ Աստծո խոսքերից, որոնք գրառել է Ուոլշը: Դա արդեն դուք որոշեք, թե ինչպես եք համարում: Յուրաքանչյուրի համար կլինի հենց այնպես, ինչպես ինքն է համարում:  Հետագայում հնարավոր է, որ ինչ-որ բան էլ ինձանից կավելացնեմ: Չգիտեմ և ծրագրավորել չեմ ուզում: Միակ բանը, որ իրոք ցանկանում եմ, ազատվել կողպեքներից: 

Ցանկացողները թող միանան: Կփորձենք միասին: :Drinks:

----------

Enna Adoly (12.06.2013), GriFFin (21.06.2014), Stranger_Friend (14.06.2013), Tig (12.06.2013), Վոլտերա (12.06.2013)

----------


## Jarre

*Sambitbaba*, շնորհակալ եմ թեմայի համար։ Իմ կարծիքով ճիշտ ես արել, որ բացել ես թեման։
Համ էլ շնորհավոր առաջին բացածդ թեման  :Smile: 

Իմ համար փաստ ա հետևյալը։ Եթե մի տեղ կա՝
ա) Աստծու, բարձրյալի, գերագույնի կոնցեպտը
բ) Հավատի կոնցետը
գ) Ու էտ կոնցեպտների շուրջ հավաքված մարդիկ
ուրեմն էս բաղադրության արդյունքը անխուսափելիորեն կրոնն ա։ Ինչ պիտակ ուզում ես կպցրու էտ երևույթի վրա՝ կրոն, հակակրոն, գիտություն, կրէացոնիզմ, մտածող մարդկանց ասոցիացիա, տրամաբանողների ակում..... մեկ ա, էս հավասարումը անխաբանորեն տալիս ա մի արդյունք՝ ԿՐՈՆ։ 

Անկեղծ խոստովանում եմ, որ ես մոտիկից ծանոթ չեմ Նիլ Դոնալդ Ուոլշին ու իրա գաղափարներին։
Պարզապես գրում եմ երևույթի մասին իմ կարծիքը։

Մի քանի մտքեր այս՝ «հակակրոն» լիլելու և միևնույն ժամանակ «հակաաթեիստ» լիենլու գաղափարի մասին։

Կան տարբեր կրոնական կազմակերպություններ (որոնց Հայաստանում սիրում են անվանել աղանդ ու աբսուրդը իմ համար էն ա, որ էտ «աղանդ» անվանողը մոռանում ա, որ հենց ինքը աղանդ ա), որոնք համարում են, որ իրենք հակակրոն են։ Այսինքն նրանք քննադատում են այն ամենը, ինչ կատարվում ա կրոնի անունով՝ ֆանատիզմ, պատերազմներ, դոգմատիզմ, քաղաքականության մեջ խառնվելը, պետության հետ հարաբերությունները և այլ և այլն։ Ու թեև իրանք իրանց սուրբ գիրք համարում են Աստվածաշունչը, իրանք անձամբ շատ բաներ մերժում են Աստվածաշնչից (երեխաներին սպանելը, կրոնամոլությունը, ազգամոլությունը, որով լի ա էտ գիրքը)։ 

Այդ կրոնական կազմակերպություններին հարող տարբեր մարդկանց հետ ունեցած իմ զրույցներից ես հասկացել եմ, որ շատերին հենց էտ ա գրավում նման կազմակերպությունների մեջ։ Այսինքն նրանք տեսնում են, որ էտ խմբավորումը դեմ ա տենց բաներին, դեմ ա կրոնական ֆանատիզմին, հարցերին մոտենում ա գիտական տեսանկյունից, մարդիկ կարծես թե վատը չեն և այլն և այլն..... 

Իսկ հետագայում տեսնում են, որ իրականում էտ նույն *ա*ն ա։

----------

Sambitbaba (12.06.2013), StrangeLittleGirl (13.06.2013), Stranger_Friend (15.06.2013), Tig (12.06.2013), Աթեիստ (12.06.2013), Մ Մ (23.06.2014), Պարոն Քյանդար (25.04.2014), Վոլտերա (12.06.2013)

----------


## Jarre

Հա, ի դեպ, գուցե փիլիսոփաները կամ գիտնականները արդեն անդրադարձել են էս թեմային, բայց ես ինքս եկել եմ այն մտքին՝ առանց ինչ որ մի տեղ կարդալու, որ եթե իրականում կա ինչ որ մեկը ով ստեղծել ա էս ամենը, ուրեմն ինքը ավելի շատ պետք ա լինի աթիստ քան հավատացյալ։

Այլ կերպ ասած ես միշտ հավատացել եմ աթեիստ Աստծուն, ոչ թե կրոնավոր Աստծուն, գիտնական Աստծուն ոչ թե հավատացյալ....

----------

Sambitbaba (12.06.2013), StrangeLittleGirl (13.06.2013), Tig (12.06.2013), Աթեիստ (12.06.2013), Ուլուանա (12.06.2013), Վոլտերա (15.01.2014)

----------


## Tig

> .......
> 
> Սա` իմ Աստվածն է և Նրան եմ ես երկրպագում: 
> 
> ...........


Sambitbaba ջան նախ շնորհակալություն թեմայի համար:

Երկրորդ առաջին գրառմանդ մեջ այս արտահայտության հետ համաիտ չեմ, քանի որ պաշտել բառը արդեն ենթադրում է կրոնական մոտեցում: Ամեն ինչին հնարավոր չէ պաշտել, քանի որ այն հնարավոր չի ոչ պատրեկացնել, ոչ էլ տեղավորել մեր մտքում: Ու եթե հնարավոր էլ լիներ, ապա դա կրկին կլիներ կրոնական մոտեցում, քանի որ դա ենթադրում է տալ-առնելու փոխհարաբերություն:
Իմ ճանաչած աստված պաշտամունքի կարիք չունի, ինչպես նաև իմ ճանաչած աստծուն ճանաչողը պաշտամունքի կարիք չունի: Իմ ճանաչած աստծո հետ զուտ դրսևորման փոխհարաբերություններ եմ պատկերացնում, շարժում, մի վիճակից մյուսի անցում, փորձի և հույզերի ապրում և վերապրում, և այլ նման կարգի երևույթներ...

----------

Jarre (12.06.2013), Sambitbaba (12.06.2013), StrangeLittleGirl (13.06.2013), Ուլուանա (12.06.2013), Վոլտերա (12.06.2013)

----------


## Jarre

> Sambitbaba ջան նախ շնորհակալություն թեմայի համար:
> 
> Երկրորդ առաջին գրառմանդ մեջ այս արտահայտության հետ համաիտ չեմ, քանի որ պաշտել բառը արդեն ենթադրում է կրոնական մոտեցում: Ամեն ինչին հնարավոր չէ պաշտել, քանի որ այն հնարավոր չի ոչ պատրեկացնել, ոչ էլ տեղավորել մեր մտքում: Ու եթե հնարավոր էլ լիներ, ապա դա կրկին կլիներ կրոնական մոտեցում, քանի որ դա ենթադրում է տալ-առնելու փոխհարաբերություն:
> Իմ ճանաչած աստված պաշտամունքի կարիք չունի, ինչպես նաև իմ ճանաչած աստծուն ճանաչողը պաշտամունքի կարիք չունի: Իմ ճանաչած աստծո հետ զուտ դրսևորման փոխհարաբերություններ եմ պատկերացնում, շարժում, մի վիճակից մյուսի անցում, փորձի և հույզերի ապրում և վերապրում, և այլ նման կարգի երևույթներ...


Տիգ ջան, իմ կարծիքով քո գրածը ավելի շատ ինքնաճանաչողություն, հոգեբանություն ու փիլիսոփայություն ա, քան աստված ու կրոն։

----------

Sambitbaba (12.06.2013), Tig (12.06.2013)

----------


## Tig

> *“Երբ Ես մուտքի իրավունք եմ ստանում ձեր սրտերը, դուք մուտքի իրավունք եք ստանում երկնային արքայություն:”*
> 
> Այս խոսքերը կրկնելս բոլորովին չի նշանակում, թե ամեն նոր գրառում սկսելու եմ սրանցով: Ուղղակի այս պահին ցանկանում եմ շարունակել ասված միտքը, քանզի մի ցանկություն ունեմ, որ բոլորս կարողանանք ազատվել մեր բոլոր կողպեքներից: 
> 
> “Հակակրոնն ու հակաաթեիզմը”` այդ մասին էլ է:
> 
> * “Երբ Ես մուտքի իրավունք եմ ստանում ձեր սրտերը, դուք մուտքի իրավունք եք ստանում երկնային արքայություն: Եվ երկնային արքայությունը հնարավոր է Երկրի վրա: Յուրաքանչյուր ոք կարող է իսկապես զգալ իրեն “Երկրի վրա այնպես, ինչպես երկնքում”,  երբ ավարտվում է առանձնացվածության ժամանակը և դուք կանգնում եք միասնացման ժամանակաշրջանի շեմին:
> Միասնացմանը Ինձ հետ, միասնացմանը մնացած բոլորի հետ, միասնացմանը կենդանի ամեն ինչի հետ:
> Ես եկել եմ հենց նրա համար, որպեսզի մեկ անգամ ևս ասեմ դա ձեզ, իմ պատգամաբերների միջոցով: Դուք կիմանաք, որ դրանք Իմ պատգամաբերներն են, որովհետև նրանք բոլորը կբերեն ձեզ միևնույն ուղերձը.
> ...


Այստեղ էլ լիքը հարցեր են առաջ գալիս, որոնք վաղ թե ուշ հանգեցնելու են կրոնական դատողությունների:
Օրինակ՝ Երբ *Ես* մուտքի իրավունք եմ ստանում ձեր սրտերը....
Ո?վ է այդ Եսը:
Ինչո?ւ է նա ցանկանում մուտքի իրավունք ստանալ:
Եվ ինչո?ւ դրա արդյունքում մենք պիտի մուտքի իրավունք ստանանք երկնային արքայություն:
Ի?նչ է երկնային արքայությունը:
Եվ ինչո?ւ մենք պիտի ցանկանանք նրա մուտքի իրավունքը *վաստակել*...

Ուշադրություն դարձրու վաստակել բառը ընդգծել եմ, որով ցույց եմ տալիս, որ նորից տալ-առնելու փոխհարաբերություններ են սահմանվում նման արտահայտություններով, որը անխուսափելիորեն հանգեցնելու է կրոնական դրսևորումներին:


Եթե հիշում ես Աթեիզմ թեմայում Մեֆի հետ զրույցի ժամանակ, ես արեցի հետևյալ եզրահանգումները՝ 
/ինչի համար Մեֆից շնորհակալ եմ, քանի որ իր առաջ քաշած հարցադրումների շնորհիվ արեցի այդ եզրահանգումները/

_Համաձայն եմ Մեֆ ջան, փորձեմ իմ տեսանկյունից սահմանեմ աստծուն: Աստված ամեն ինչն է, իմացյալն ու չիմացյալը, նյութեղենն ու ոգեղենը, նյութականն ու հոգևորը: Ինքստինքյան սահմանազատում է գծվում... և..., և...: Վերևում արդեն ասեցի, թե ինչից է գոյանում այդ սահմանազատումը: Ես նույնիսկ կարող եմ սահմանել այդ սահմանազատման նպատակը: Քանի որ ամեն ինչ համեմատության մեջ է դառնում արժեքավոր և իմաստ է ստանում, ապա անհնար է ամեն ինչը համեմատել ամեն ինչի հետ, դրա համար էլ ստեղծվել է այս սահմանազատում խաղը՝ նյութ-հոգի:

........................

Լրիվ համաձայն եմ՝ նյութը հոգևորի դրսևորման պայման է: Բայց "ամեն նյութ դեռ հոգևորի գոյություն չի" պնդումը ճիշտ է մեր իմացականի տեսանկյունից: Իսկ հակառակ կողմից այդ արտահայտությունը կհնչի այսպես՝ ամեն մի հոգևոր դեռ նյութի գոյություն չի, քանի որ հոգևորն է նյութին տալիս դրսևորվելու հնարավորություն...
Այսինքն նայած թե մեր բանականությունը /ինքնագիտակցությունը/ տվյալ պահին սահմանազատման որ հատվածում է գտնվում: Երբ ծնվում ենք այս աշխարհում, անցնում ենք դեպի սահմանազատման նյութեղենության կողմը, բայց քանի որ սանկացած նյութ ոգեղենի կրող է, ապա սկսում ենք ձգտել դեպի ոգեղենություն: Իսկ երբ մեռնում ենք, անցնում ենք ոգեղենության կողմը ու սկսում ձգտել դեպի նյութը... հենց այս բևեռացված ձգտումն է, որ ապահովում է այս սահմանազատումը, որն էլ հնարավորություն է տալիս ԱՄԵՆ ԻՆՉԻՆ ինքնադրսևորվել ԱՄԵՆ ԻՆՉԻ միջոցով: Մեխը՝ առանցքը, հենց այդ սահմանազատումն է, եթե դա չլինի, ԱՄԵՆ ԻՆՉԸ կիմաստազրկվի:

Այսինքն Գոյը գոյություն ունի բացառման-բացառման կամ հաստատման-հաստատման շնորհիվ:

Իսկ քո բերած օրինակը՝ ձայնը, արվեստ և այլն, ճիշտ է մենք անվանում ենք հոգևոր, բայց դա հոգևորի ինքնաարտահայտումն է մի կողմից և գնահատումը մյուս կողմից: Այսինքն դու գործողությունը, տվյալ դեպքում արվեստը՝ ինքնաարտահայտվելը, և դրա ազդեցությունը փորձում ես նույնացնել գործողությունը կատարողի հետ: Քո ասածը շարժման արդյունքն է, ոչ թե շարժվող օբյեկտը: Այսինքն էլի ճիշտ ես, ինչպես նյութն է առանց հոգևորի անիմաստ, այնպես էլ հակառակը: Իսկ այն որ հոգևորը մարդուց դուրս գոյություն չունի... դա էլ էլի տեսանկյան խնդիր է: Հակառակ կողմից էլ կարելի է պնդել, որ մարդը հոգևորից դուրս գոյություն չունի: Տվյալ դեպքում մարդը նյութն է: Իսկ հավաքական տեսանկյունից բնականաբար մարդը հոգևորի և նյութականի համադրումն է:_


Այսինքն ես շատ եմ կարևորում այդ սահմանազատումը: Ու դու որ նշում ես՝ Մենք բոլորս մեկ ենք... այ սա արդեն այդ սահմանազատման կոտրման փորձ է, որը նախ անհնար է, երկրորդ կտանի իմաստազարկման: Մենք էլի մեկ ենք, բայց ինքնադրսևորման համար անխուսափելիորեն պիտի բաժանվենք մասերի...

Իմ հասկացած, ճանաչած և ընդունած աստված ամեն ինչի հանրագումարն է, իսկ ես, դու, նա, փիղը, կատուն, խոտը, ջուրը, քամին, աստղը... նրա սահմանազատումներն ենք, որոնց միջոցով նա, այսինքն մենք դրսևորվում ենք...

Իսկ ի?նչ է դրսևորվելը: Իմ հասկանալով դա շարժումն է, վիճակների փոփոխությունը, փորձի և հույզերի ապրումը, որը հնարավոր է իրականացնել միայն փոխհարաբերության միջոցով: Իսկ փոխհարաբերության իրականանալու համար հարկավոր է մինիմում 2 տարբեր օբյեկտներ կամ երևույթներ...

----------

Sambitbaba (12.06.2013), Ուլուանա (12.06.2013)

----------


## Tig

> Տիգ ջան, իմ կարծիքով քո գրածը ավելի շատ ինքնաճանաչողություն, հոգեբանություն ու փիլիսոփայություն ա, քան աստված ու կրոն։


Արթ ջան, խնդիրը նրանում է, որ ես ընդունում եմ հավաքական բանականության գոյությունը, և մարդու, կամ մեկ այլ բանական էակի գոյությունը հանգեցնում եմ որպես այդ գլոբալ-հավաքական բանականության մասնատման-դրսևորման արդյունք: Այսինքն ես չեմ ընդունում, որ անշունչ նյութից հնարավոր է առաջանա բանական էակ: Ես ընդունում եմ, որ բանականությունը կարող է դրսևորվել անշունչ նյութին շունչ տալով: Ու հենց այդ հավաքական բանականությանն եմ անվանում Աստված:

----------

Sambitbaba (12.06.2013), Ուլուանա (12.06.2013)

----------


## Tig

> ......
> 
> Իսկ ի?նչ է դրսևորվելը: Իմ հասկանալով դա շարժումն է, վիճակների փոփոխությունը, փորձի և հույզերի ապրումը, որը հնարավոր է իրականացնել միայն փոխհարաբերության միջոցով: Իսկ փոխհարաբերության իրականանալու համար հարկավոր է մինիմում 2 տարբեր օբյեկտներ կամ երևույթներ...


Ստեղ սխալ ասեցի, ոչ թե 2, այլ մինիմում 3 օբյեկտ: 3-րդը մյուս 2-ի փոխհարաբերությունները գնահատողն է  :Jpit:

----------

Sambitbaba (12.06.2013)

----------


## Sambitbaba

Ջառռ ջան, Տիգ ջան, շատ-շատ ուրախ եմ, որ խրախուսում եք թեման:
Հուսով եմ, այստեղ մենք կկարողանանք հասնել այն մտքին, որ Աստծո գոյությունն ընդունելու համար պարտադիչ չէ, որ մարդ հավատացյալ լինի, իսկ կրոնին դեմ լինելու համար պարտադիր չէ, որ մարդ աթեիստ լինի: 
Կամ էլ աղանդավոր: Քանզի ըստ մեր հին հասկացությունների, մենք երրորդ տարբերակ չունենք:

Ունենք:

Այս թեման՝ Երրորդ Տարբերակի մասին է: Եվ եթե այն չլիներ, ես թեման չէի բացի, քանզի մնացած ամեն ինչի մասին կարելի էր խոսել "Կրոն" և "Աթեիզմ" թեմաներում:

Նախապես խնդրում եմ ներող լինել այն բանի համար, որ հաճախ եմ կրկնելու "մեր հին հասկացություններ", "մեր հին ստերեոտիպեր" և սրանց նման արտահայտություններ: Հետո… Մի տեղ կարծեմ Արէան էր, որ ասաց. ինչու՞ է քեզ թվում, թե դու գիտես մի բան, ինչ ուրիշները չգիտեն: Արէա ջան, եթե դու չէիր, ներող եղիր, բայց ասածիս մեջ ոչ մի վատ բան չկա, ուղղակի այս պահին մտքիս մեջ քո անունը ծնվեց: Ուղղակի ցանկանում եմ ասել, որ եկեք այստեղ այդ մասին չխոսենք: 

Մենք բոլորս էլ գիտենք մի բան, ինչ ուրիշները չգիտեն և հենց այդպես էլ պետք է լինի: Տիգ ջան, էն որ ասում ես, որ մենք ամբոջից մասնատվել ու սահմանափակվել ենք /հիմա կոպիտ եմ ասում, հետո ավելի խորը կանդրադառնանք այդ շատ կարևոր մտքին/, հենց դրա համար էլ ենք առանձնացել, որպեսզի ամեն մեկս տարբեր փորձեր ձեռք բերենք ու հետո սովորոնք մեկմեկուց: Եվ դրա հետ մեկտեղ,մենք նոր ոչինչ չենք սովորում. ամենն, ինչ սովորում ենք, մի բանի մասին է միայն. մեր՝ դեպի մեր ամբողջականությունը վերադարձի մասին:

Կոնկրետ իմ տեղեկությունները հիմնականում նյու-էյջական սկզբնաղբյուրներից են, բայց ոչ միայն: Եթե ոմանց կհետաքրքրի, կարելի կլինի այդ մասին էլ խոսել, բայց հետո:

Իսկ հիմա…

Ամբողջ մեր՝ մեզ հասանելի պատմության ընթացքում մենք խոսել ենք փայտի երկու ծայրերի մասին. չարի և բարու, կրոնի և աթեիզմի, լույսի և մթի… դե, չերկարացնեմ, ինքներդ էլ շատ լավ գիտեք:

Ես ցանկանում եմ, որ այստեղ խոսենք փայտի, այդ երկու ծայրերի միջև ընկած տարածության մասին: 

Փայտի բուն էության մասին:


Հ.Գ. Ճիշտն ասած, չգիտեմ, թե ինչպես եմ սրա տակից դուրս գալու: Արդեն իսկ երկուսդ այնքան հարցեր առաջ քաշեցիք ու բոլորն էլ կարևոր… Պատկերացրեք, մի երկու շաբաթ հետո Մեֆը կալանքից կազատվի և, հնարավոր է, նա էլ ինչ-որ բան ասի: Արէան… Իսկ եթե Տրիբունն ու Ռայը՞… մամա ջան… Մյուսները…

Բայց բոլոր դեպքերում, հույսեր ունեմ, որ հավես բան կստացվի: :Smile:

----------

Jarre (12.06.2013), Tig (12.06.2013), Ուլուանա (12.06.2013)

----------


## Sambitbaba

> Իմ համար փաստ ա հետևյալը։ Եթե մի տեղ կա՝
> ա) Աստծու, բարձրյալի, գերագույնի կոնցեպտը
> բ) Հավատի կոնցետը
> գ) Ու էտ կոնցեպտների շուրջ հավաքված մարդիկ
> ուրեմն էս բաղադրության արդյունքը անխուսափելիորեն կրոնն ա։ Ինչ պիտակ ուզում ես կպցրու էտ երևույթի վրա՝ կրոն, հակակրոն, գիտություն, կրէացոնիզմ, մտածող մարդկանց ասոցիացիա, տրամաբանողների ակում..... մեկ ա, էս հավասարումը անխաբանորեն տալիս ա մի արդյունք՝ ԿՐՈՆ։


Եթե անմիջականորեն, առանց հետևությունների մասին պատասխանելու լինեի, մի բառ կասեի. ՈՉ: Դա իմ անձնական կարծիքն է և ես բացարձակ ընդունում եմ դա: Բայց, քանի որ երկու խոսքով դժվար է ամփոփիչ բացատրել այդքան կտրուկ ձևակերպումը, ես կասեմ քեզ, Ջառռ ջան, որ պարտադիր չի, որ հենց քո ասածը լինի:

Տես, այսօր արդեն մի քանի հոգի ենք, հավաքվել ու խոսում ենք ասածդ կոնցեպտների մասին: Դրանից առաջ հավաքվել խոսում էինք "Աթեիզմ" թեմայում, դրանից առաջ՝ "Կրոն" թեմայում կամ մի այլ թեմայում: Նույնիսկ ստեղծագործելիս ենք այդ մասին խոսում հաճախ: Բայց մի՞թե մենք դարձել ենք աղանդ կամ կրոն: Այ ուրիշ բան, եթե խոսեինք-խոսեինք, գայինք մի ընդհանուր հայտարարի, այդ ընդհանուր հայտարարը սարքեինք ուսմունքի պես մի բան կամ կանոն կամ օրենք, և մեր այդ արտադրանքի տակ, - կրկնում եմ, տակ, այլ ոչ թե շուրջ, - փորձեինք համախմբել մարդկանց, նրանց վրա որևէ ազդեցություն թողնելու, կամ նրանցից ինչ-որ օգուտ քաղելու նպատակով: 
Մի քիչ այն չի ստացվում ասածս, զգում եմ: Ներող եղիր. դժվար հարց է: Հետո, առավել ևս դժվար է խոսել թեմայում, որ ինքդ ես բացել: Մի տեսակ պատասխանատվություն ես զգում, ինչ է…

Գիտե՞ս, կարծում եմ, ուղղակի անհնար է, որ այս աշխարհում որևէ մեկը երբեք չխոսի ու չմտածի այդ կոնցեպտների մասին, անկախ նրանից, հավատացյալ է թե աթեիստ: Եվ դա լրիվ նորմալ է, քանզի մեր ներքին "Ես"-ի որոնումնորի մեջ այդ կոնցեպտները շատ կարևոր մաս են կազմում: Բայց թե հավատացյալները, և թե աթեիստները, հենց իրենք սահմանափակում են իրենց՝ իրենց որոնումների մեջ, համարելով, որ իրենց "Ես"-ը միայն մեկ տեղ կարող է գտնվել, "Աստված" կոչվող սահմանի միայն մեկ կողմում. կամ այս, կամ այն: Մի՞թե ի սկզբանե աբսուրդ չեն նման որոնումները: Եկ, մտածենք տրամաբանորեն.

Եթե դու որոնում ես քո "Ես"-ին, նշանակում է, նա քեզ հետ չէ, ճի՞շտ է: Եթե փնտրում ես, ուրեմն չգիտես, թե որտեղ է նա: Եթե չգիտես, թե որտեղ է նա, ուրեմն ինչու՞ ես ենթադրում, թե նա սահմանի հենց այս կողմում պետք է լինի, այլ ոչ թե այն: Իսկ եթե նա այն կողմու՞մ է… Այդ դեպքում, սահմանափակելով քեզ քո իսկ նախանշանած սահմանով, դու դատապարտել ես ինքդ քեզ երբեք չգտնել քո բարձրագույն "Ես"-ին…

Ես առաջարկում եմ առաջին հերթին ջնջել այդ սահմանը, և հետո միայն սկսել որոնումները:




> Անկեղծ խոստովանում եմ, որ ես մոտիկից ծանոթ չեմ Նիլ Դոնալդ Ուոլշին ու իրա գաղափարներին։


Իմ "Մատեան Երանությանը" նրա "Զրույց Աստծո հետ" գրքի առաջին հատորն է՝ վերափոխված չափածոյի: Բայց ոչ ավարտված: Եվ պատկերացում չունեմ, թե երբ կավարտվի…




> Կան տարբեր կրոնական կազմակերպություններ… որոնք համարում են, որ իրենք հակակրոն են։ Այսինքն նրանք քննադատում են այն ամենը, ինչ կատարվում ա կրոնի անունով՝ ֆանատիզմ, պատերազմներ, դոգմատիզմ, քաղաքականության մեջ խառնվելը, պետության հետ հարաբերությունները և այլ և այլն։ Ու թեև իրանք իրանց սուրբ գիրք համարում են Աստվածաշունչը, իրանք անձամբ շատ բաներ մերժում են Աստվածաշնչից (երեխաներին սպանելը, կրոնամոլությունը, ազգամոլությունը, որով լի ա էտ գիրքը)։ 
> Այդ կրոնական կազմակերպություններին հարող տարբեր մարդկանց հետ ունեցած իմ զրույցներից ես հասկացել եմ, որ շատերին հենց էտ ա գրավում նման կազմակերպությունների մեջ։ Այսինքն նրանք տեսնում են, որ էտ խմբավորումը դեմ ա տենց բաներին, դեմ ա կրոնական ֆանատիզմին, հարցերին մոտենում ա գիտական տեսանկյունից, մարդիկ կարծես թե վատը չեն և այլն և այլն..... 
> Իսկ հետագայում տեսնում են, որ իրականում էտ նույն *ա*ն ա։


Ճիշտ ես, Ջառռ ջան: Բայց եթե աղանդն այդպիսի ճկունություն չցուցաբերեր, էլ ինչպե՞ս պետք է հաղթեր դարերով խոր արմատներ գցած կրոնին, ինչպե՞ս պետք է ժողովրդին իր կողմը գրավեր: Եվ լրիվ բնական է, որ նա մակերես է հանում ամբողջ աղբը /իսկ որտե՞ղ այն չկա/, իսկ իրեն ներկայացնում է որպես "ոչ այդպիսին":
Իսկ մի՞թե աթեիզմն էլ դրանով չի զբաղված:

Բայց երբ խոսում ենք երրորդ տարբերակի մասին…
Եկ առայժմ գոնե սիմվոլիկ, կամ պայմանականորեն ընդունենք, որ այս երրորդ տարբերակը հրաժարվել է նորից հեծանիվ հնարելուց, քանզի ոչ մի իմաստ չի գտնում՝ թող նոր, բայց հերթական աղանդ կամ կրոն ստեղծելու մեջ: Դա այլևս անիմաստ է այսօրվա մարդու համար: Եկ համարենք, որ Երրորդ Տարբերակը, եթե պետք է փորձի փոխել մարդու մեջ ինչ-որ բան, ուրեմն այդ լինելու է ոչ թե մարդու հավատը, այլ նրա գիտակցությունը:




> Հա, ի դեպ, գուցե փիլիսոփաները կամ գիտնականները արդեն անդրադարձել են էս թեմային, բայց ես ինքս եկել եմ այն մտքին՝ առանց ինչ որ մի տեղ կարդալու, որ եթե իրականում կա ինչ որ մեկը ով ստեղծել ա էս ամենը, ուրեմն ինքը ավելի շատ պետք ա լինի աթիստ քան հավատացյալ։
> Այլ կերպ ասած ես միշտ հավատացել եմ աթեիստ Աստծուն, ոչ թե կրոնավոր Աստծուն, գիտնական Աստծուն ոչ թե հավատացյալ....


Հոյակապ միտք է, Ջառռ ջան, հազար տոկոսով համաձայն եմ: Աստված հավատացյալ լինել չի կարող. անիմաստ է ինքն իրեն հավատալը: Բայց կարծում եմ, որ դժվար թե Նա աթեիստ էլ լինի. ինչպե՞ս կարող է Նա ինքն իրեն հերքել… 
Միգուցէ ավելի լավ կլիներ, եթե Աստծո վերաբերմունքն ինքն իր հանդեպ ձևակերպեինք որպես "ճանաչացյա՞լ": :Xeloq:

----------

Tig (13.06.2013)

----------


## Sambitbaba

> Sambitbaba ջան նախ շնորհակալություն թեմայի համար:
> 
> Երկրորդ առաջին գրառմանդ մեջ այս արտահայտության հետ համաիտ չեմ, քանի որ պաշտել բառը արդեն ենթադրում է կրոնական մոտեցում: Ամեն ինչին հնարավոր չէ պաշտել, քանի որ այն հնարավոր չի ոչ պատրեկացնել, ոչ էլ տեղավորել մեր մտքում: Ու եթե հնարավոր էլ լիներ, ապա դա կրկին կլիներ կրոնական մոտեցում, քանի որ դա ենթադրում է տալ-առնելու փոխհարաբերություն:
> Իմ ճանաչած աստված պաշտամունքի կարիք չունի, ինչպես նաև իմ ճանաչած աստծուն ճանաչողը պաշտամունքի կարիք չունի: Իմ ճանաչած աստծո հետ զուտ դրսևորման փոխհարաբերություններ եմ պատկերացնում, շարժում, մի վիճակից մյուսի անցում, փորձի և հույզերի ապրում և վերապրում, և այլ նման կարգի երևույթներ...


Ես շատ կզարմանայի, եթե դու համամիտ լինեիր այդ արտահայտության հետ, Տիգ ջան:

Տվյալ դեպքում "Սա` իմ Աստվածն է և Նրան եմ ես երկրպագում" խոսքերս համեմատական իմաստ ունեին ընդամենը, յուրաքանրյուր կրոնի առաջարկած Աստծո և իմ հասկացած Աստծո միջև, այսինքն, եթե պետք է պաշտել Աստծոն՝ ես կարող եմ պաշտել միայն այսպիսի Աստծո:

Միգուցէ պարզ չէի արտահայտվել, ներող եղիր: Հիմա փորձեմ արդարանալ:
Ըստ իս, պաշտել, երկրպագել, հավատալ կարելի է մի բանի, ինչից դու առանձնացված ես գտնվում. դու այստեղ ես, Նա՝ այնտեղ, վերևում, անհասանելի կամ լավագույն դեպքում՝ առջևիդ պատվանդանին դրված: Իսկ ես համարում եմ, որ անհնար է առանձին լինել Աստծոց, Աստծո հետ կարելի է միայն ամբողջականություն լինել:  Բայց եթե հանկարծ ինչ-ինչ անհավանական պատճառներով հանկարծակի ես կարողանամ առանձնանալ Աստծոոց, հենց այդ պահին կդադարեմ գոյություն ունենալ: Այդ պատճառով անկարող եմ երկրպագել, քանզի ես իմ Աստծո անբաժան մասնիկն եմ:




> Իմ ճանաչած աստված պաշտամունքի կարիք չունի


Իմ էլ, Տիգ ջան: Նա ընդհանրապես ոչինչի կարիք չունի: Ես առաջարկում եմ ընդհանրապես մոռանալ այն հեքիաթները, որտեղ ասվում է, թե Աստված ունի ինչ-որ կարիքներ և որ իբր Իր այդ կարիքների բավարարումը մեր ուսերին է դրել ու մեզանից է պահանջում:

Մի՞թե Աստված կատարելություն չէ: Ինչպե՞ս կարող է կատարելությունն ինչ-որ բանի կարիք ունենալ: Կատարելությունն ի սկզբանե ամեն ինչ ունի: 
Եվ հենց դրանում է Նրա կատարելությունը:

----------

Tig (13.06.2013)

----------


## Sambitbaba

> "Երբ *Ես* մուտքի իրավունք եմ ստանում ձեր սրտերը...."
> Ո?վ է այդ Եսը:


Տիգ ջան, ես վերևում նշել էի, որ խոսքը գնում է Նիլ Դոնալդ Ուոլշի "Զրույց Աստծո հետ" գրքերի մասին: Այդ գրքերը գրված են դիալոգի ձևով: Գործող անձիք երկուսն են. ինքը՝ Ուոլշը և Աստված: Սովորաբար հարցնողը հեղինակն է, իսկ պատասխանողը, եթե դեմ չես…
Ասեմ, որ ես մտադրություն ունեմ այստեղ հաճախակի մեջբերումներ բերել Ուոլշի գրքերից, այնպես որ Աստծո անունից բերվող մտքերի դեռ շատ կհանդիպեք: Իսկ իրոք Աստծո խոսքերն են դրանք, թե ոչ՝ արդեն ինքներդ որոշեք: Դա կախված է նրանից, կընդունե՞ք արդյոք այդպիսի Աստծո, թե՞ ոչ:
Ինձ համար ավելի հավանական է թվում հարցի դրական պատասխանը, քանզի իմ ամբողջ կյանքում չեմ կարողացել գտնել արդարացումը նրա, թե ինչու՞ արդեն երկու հազար տարի Աստված մեզ հետ չի խոսում:
Ստացվում է, որ ոչ թե Նա չի խոսում, այլ մենք չենք ցանկանում լսել…




> Ինչո?ւ է *նա* ցանկանում մուտքի իրավունք ստանալ:


Ըստ *Իր* "կոնցեպտի", Նա, ստեղծելով մեզ, տվել է մեզ Իր գերագույն նվերը՝ կամքի ազատություն: Դա նշանակում է, որ մենք մեր կյանքում ամեն ինչ մեր կամոք ենք անում: Եվ նույնիսկ ինքն՝ Աստված, անկարող է խանգարել մեզ ի կատար ածել մեր կամքը: Հակառակ դեպքում կստացվեր, որ Նա մեզանից հետ է վերցնում Իր իսկ տված նվերը՝ կամքի ազատությունը:
Եվ ժամանակին մենք ինքներս, մեր կամոք, մեր սրտից դուրս ենք վանել Աստծոն: Նա էլ, հավատարիմ Իր խոստումին ի կատար ածել մեր կամքը, - հնազանդորեն դուրս է եկել մեր սրտից: Այդպիսով, մենք ինքներս զրկել ենք մեզ երկնային արքայությունից, քանի որ երկնային արքայությունը՝ դա Աստծո տարածքն է, այսինքն չի կարող երկնային արքայությունը լինել մի տեղ, որտեղ Աստված չկա:
Հետ վերադառնալ մեր սիտը՝ Ատված կարող է միայն և միայն մեր թույլտվությամբ, կամ մեր կամոք: Ահա, թե ինչ է նշանակում ստանալ մուտքի իրավունք:




> Եվ ինչո?ւ դրա արդյունքում մենք պիտի մուտքի իրավունք ստանանք երկնային արքայություն:


Հետ վերադարձնելով Աստծոն մեր սիրտը, մենք մեքենայորեն կստանանք նաև երկնային արքայությունը, քանզի որտեղ Աստված, այնտեղ էլ երկնային արքայությունը:




> Ի?նչ է երկնային արքայությունը:


Օքեյ, եկ դիտարկենք նրա "դրախտ" տարբերակը: Աստված հավաստիացնում է, որ հնարավոր է վերջինիս գոյությունը Երկրի վրա: Ամեն ինչ մեզանից է կախված: 
Մեր կամքից:




> Եվ ինչո?ւ մենք պիտի ցանկանանք նրա մուտքի իրավունքը *վաստակել*...
> Ուշադրություն դարձրու վաստակել բառը ընդգծել եմ, որով ցույց եմ տալիս, որ նորից տալ-առնելու փոխհարաբերություններ են սահմանվում նման արտահայտություններով, որը անխուսափելիորեն հանգեցնելու է կրոնական դրսևորումներին:


Քեզ տված պատասխաններիս մեջ փորձեցի ցույց տալ, որ այստեղ "Տալ-առնելու" փոխհարաբերությունների մասին խոսք անգամ չկա, Տիգ ջան, ինչպես նաև "մուտքի իրավունք *վաստակելու*" մասին: Եվ միակ ցանկությունն էլ այստեղ՝ ոչ թե կրոնական դրսևորումներին հանգեցնելն է, այլ հավասարակշռությունը, ամբողջականությունը վերականգնելը:




> Այսինքն ես շատ եմ կարևորում այդ սահմանազատումը: Ու դու որ նշում ես՝ Մենք բոլորս մեկ ենք... այ սա արդեն այդ սահմանազատման կոտրման փորձ է, որը նախ անհնար է, երկրորդ կտանի իմաստազարկման:


Մարդու մեջ առաջնայինը հոգին է: Դեռ վաղուց ընդունված է այն պատկերացնել օդի, կամ էֆիռի տեսքով. հիշիր սրբերի նկարները՝ դեղին աուրայով նրանց շուրջ: Դա հոգին է, ըստ մեր պատկերացման:
Հիմա պատկերացրու քեզ քո բնակարանը: Ունես խոհանոց, ննջարան, հյուրասենյակ… Ո՞րն է ննջարանիդ օդի և հյուրասենյակիդ օդի սահմանը, հյուրասենյակիդ օդի և խոհանոցիդ օդի սահմանը… Մի՞թե պատերն ու դռները, քո ֆիզիկական սահմանները, կարող են սահման հանդիսանալ օդի համար… Ո՞րն է օդի սահմանը:

Ո՞րն է իմ, քո, Ջառռի, Հոռոմսիմի, ձեր բակի Ղազար պապի հոգիների սահմանը:

Ես սա նկատի ունեմ, երբ ասում եմ. *Մենք Բոլորս Մեկ Ենք*: 




> Մենք էլի մեկ ենք, բայց ինքնադրսևորման համար անխուսափելիորեն պիտի բաժանվենք մասերի...


Տես, որ ինքդ էլ ես դա հաստատում, սիրելի Տիգ ջան: Ու նաև շատ լավ գիտես մեր մասնատված լինելու պատճառը. Ինք-նա-դըր-սե-վո-րում: Բայց այդ ինքնադրսևորման փորձի արդյունքները վայելելու համար մեզ մի շատ կարևոր բան է անհրաժեշտ, առանց ինչի, "նու, պռոստո նիկակ". *Վերամիասնացում*:




> Իսկ ի?նչ է դրսևորվելը: Իմ հասկանալով դա շարժումն է, վիճակների փոփոխությունը, փորձի և հույզերի ապրումը, որը հնարավոր է իրականացնել միայն փոխհարաբերության միջոցով: Իսկ փոխհարաբերության իրականանալու համար հարկավոր է մինիմում 2 տարբեր օբյեկտներ կամ երևույթներ...


Մոտավորապես այդպես:
Մենք քարուքանդ ենք արել մեր ամբողջականությունը, մեր կատարելությունից գահավիժել ենք անկատարելության ամենախորքերը, խարխափել ենք խավարի մեջ, ճկռտացել ենք մեր անգիտակցության սարսափելի ծանրության տակ, ահավոր չարչարանքներով ստեղծել ենք մեր դրսևորման համար անհրաժեշտ՝ ասածդ երկու, երեք, տաս, հարյուր օբյեկտները, կրկնում եմ, միայն մեկ բանի համար, որպեսզի վայելենք դրա արդյունքը: 
Իսկ ամբողջովին վայելել արդյունքը՝ հնարավոր է միայն կատարելության մեջ:

Ժամանակն է *վերակատարյալանալ*:

----------


## Tig

> ......
> Միգուցէ պարզ չէի արտահայտվել, ներող եղիր: Հիմա փորձեմ արդարանալ:
> Ըստ իս, պաշտել, երկրպագել, հավատալ կարելի է մի բանի, ինչից դու առանձնացված ես գտնվում. դու այստեղ ես, Նա՝ այնտեղ, վերևում, անհասանելի կամ լավագույն դեպքում՝ առջևիդ պատվանդանին դրված: Իսկ ես համարում եմ, որ անհնար է առանձին լինել Աստծոց, Աստծո հետ կարելի է միայն ամբողջականություն լինել:  Բայց եթե հանկարծ ինչ-ինչ անհավանական պատճառներով հանկարծակի ես կարողանամ առանձնանալ Աստծոոց, հենց այդ պահին կդադարեմ գոյություն ունենալ: Այդ պատճառով անկարող եմ երկրպագել, քանզի ես իմ Աստծո անբաժան մասնիկն եմ:
> ......


Առանձնանալը սենց թե նենց առկա է, բայց ոչ թե.... ըըըը օրինակ երբ երեխան ծնվում է նա առանձնանում է իր մորից, չէ?: Դա բացարձակ առանձնացում է, քանի որ երեխան մոր մասնիկը չի, այլ նրանից լրիվ տարբեր անձ է: Իսկ այ երբ ծովից մի կաթի ենք առանձնացնում, դա էլի առանձնացում է, բայց սկզբունքորեն այլ որակի՝ կաթիլը, թեկուզ առանձնացած, միևնույն է ծովի մի մասնիկն է հանդիսանում և ինչպես դու ես ասում՝ վաղ թե ուշ, շրջապտույտ կատարելով վերադառնալու է ծով: Այ մարդուն ես դիտարկում եմ որպես Աստված ծովից առանձնացված կաթիլ:
Այսինքն բանական հոգիները մոտավորապես նույն շրջապտույտն են կատարում ինչ ջուրը՝ գոլորշիանալ, խտանալ, տեղումներ դառնալ, վերածվել առուների, գետերի և հոսել դեպի ծովը... Հենց սա էլ Աստծո-տիեզերքի դրսևորումն է նյութի միջոցով: Նյութը նույնպես Աստծո մասն է, այսինքն ինքն իր միջոցով դրսևորվում է: Այսինքն վերևում երբ ասում էի, որ հավաքական բանականությունն է Աստված, ապա դա թերի էր: Աստված բանականության և նյութի հանրագումարն է և այդ երկու երևույթները մեկը մյուսի միջոցով դրսևորվում են:

հ.գ. Իմ համար քարն էլ ունի իր տեսակի բանականությունը...., որը մեզ հասու չէ ընկալել:

----------

Sambitbaba (13.06.2013)

----------


## Tig

> Տիգ ջան, ես վերևում նշել էի, որ խոսքը գնում է Նիլ Դոնալդ Ուոլշի "Զրույց Աստծո հետ" գրքերի մասին: Այդ գրքերը գրված են դիալոգի ձևով: Գործող անձիք երկուսն են. ինքը՝ Ուոլշը և Աստված: Սովորաբար հարցնողը հեղինակն է, իսկ պատասխանողը, եթե դեմ չես…
> Ասեմ, որ ես մտադրություն ունեմ այստեղ հաճախակի մեջբերումներ բերել Ուոլշի գրքերից, այնպես որ Աստծո անունից բերվող մտքերի դեռ շատ կհանդիպեք: Իսկ իրոք Աստծո խոսքերն են դրանք, թե ոչ՝ արդեն ինքներդ որոշեք: Դա կախված է նրանից, կընդունե՞ք արդյոք այդպիսի Աստծո, թե՞ ոչ:
> Ինձ համար ավելի հավանական է թվում հարցի դրական պատասխանը, քանզի իմ ամբողջ կյանքում չեմ կարողացել գտնել արդարացումը նրա, թե ինչու՞ արդեն երկու հազար տարի Աստված մեզ հետ չի խոսում:
> Ստացվում է, որ ոչ թե Նա չի խոսում, այլ մենք չենք ցանկանում լսել…
> 
> 
> Ըստ *Իր* "կոնցեպտի", Նա, ստեղծելով մեզ, տվել է մեզ Իր գերագույն նվերը՝ կամքի ազատություն: Դա նշանակում է, որ մենք մեր կյանքում ամեն ինչ մեր կամոք ենք անում: Եվ նույնիսկ ինքն՝ Աստված, անկարող է խանգարել մեզ ի կատար ածել մեր կամքը: Հակառակ դեպքում կստացվեր, որ Նա մեզանից հետ է վերցնում Իր իսկ տված նվերը՝ կամքի ազատությունը:
> Եվ ժամանակին մենք ինքներս, մեր կամոք, մեր սրտից դուրս ենք վանել Աստծոն: Նա էլ, հավատարիմ Իր խոստումին ի կատար ածել մեր կամքը, - հնազանդորեն դուրս է եկել մեր սրտից: Այդպիսով, մենք ինքներս զրկել ենք մեզ երկնային արքայությունից, քանի որ երկնային արքայությունը՝ դա Աստծո տարածքն է, այսինքն չի կարող երկնային արքայությունը լինել մի տեղ, որտեղ Աստված չկա:
> Հետ վերադառնալ մեր սիտը՝ Ատված կարող է միայն և միայն մեր թույլտվությամբ, կամ մեր կամոք: Ահա, թե ինչ է նշանակում ստանալ մուտքի իրավունք:
> ...


Այստեղ լրիվ կրոնական մեկնաբանություններ ես արել: Կներես, բայց դու դեռ չես ազատվել կրոնից...
Դու անձնավորեցնում ես Աստծուն, որը պիտի չգիտես ինչու խոսի մարդու հետ... Խոսի, որ  ի?նչ անի  :Jpit: 




> Մարդու մեջ առաջնայինը հոգին է: Դեռ վաղուց ընդունված է այն պատկերացնել օդի, կամ էֆիռի տեսքով. հիշիր սրբերի նկարները՝ դեղին աուրայով նրանց շուրջ: Դա հոգին է, ըստ մեր պատկերացման:
> Հիմա պատկերացրու քեզ քո բնակարանը: Ունես խոհանոց, ննջարան, հյուրասենյակ… Ո՞րն է ննջարանիդ օդի և հյուրասենյակիդ օդի սահմանը, հյուրասենյակիդ օդի և խոհանոցիդ օդի սահմանը… Մի՞թե պատերն ու դռները, քո ֆիզիկական սահմանները, կարող են սահման հանդիսանալ օդի համար… Ո՞րն է օդի սահմանը:
> 
> Ո՞րն է իմ, քո, Ջառռի, Հոռոմսիմի, ձեր բակի Ղազար պապի հոգիների սահմանը:
> 
> Ես սա նկատի ունեմ, երբ ասում եմ. *Մենք Բոլորս Մեկ Ենք*:


Օրինակդ տեղին չի: Փորձում ես նյութի միջողով նկարագրել հոգին, այնինչ նրանք լրիվ այլ որակներ ունեն: Ես չգիտեմ թե ինչ և ինչպես: Ու այստեղ, ինկատի ունեմ նյութական աշխարհում, դա իմանալը ինձ պետք էլ չի: Ջրի կաթիլը պատկերացում չունի ծովի մասին, ոչ էլ պատկերացում ունի, թե ինչպես պիտի միանա մյուս կաթիլին: Նա դա անում է ինքնաբերաբար:
Եվ հետո ինչի? է հոգին առաջնային: Հոգին առանց նյութի անիմաստ է, քանի որ չի կարող դրսևորվել, նյութն էլ առանձ հոգու է անիմաստ, քանի որ չի կարող բանական դառնալ և էլի դրոևորվել: Այսինքն նրանք հավասարազոր առաջնայնություն ունեն: Այ հենց մեկին առավելություն տալուց են սկսվում մեր խնդիրներն ու ցավերը...




> Տես, որ ինքդ էլ ես դա հաստատում, սիրելի Տիգ ջան: Ու նաև շատ լավ գիտես մեր մասնատված լինելու պատճառը. Ինք-նա-դըր-սե-վո-րում: Բայց այդ ինքնադրսևորման փորձի արդյունքները վայելելու համար մեզ մի շատ կարևոր բան է անհրաժեշտ, առանց ինչի, "նու, պռոստո նիկակ". *Վերամիասնացում*:
> 
> 
> Մոտավորապես այդպես:
> Մենք քարուքանդ ենք արել մեր ամբողջականությունը, մեր կատարելությունից գահավիժել ենք անկատարելության ամենախորքերը, խարխափել ենք խավարի մեջ, ճկռտացել ենք մեր անգիտակցության սարսափելի ծանրության տակ, ահավոր չարչարանքներով ստեղծել ենք մեր դրսևորման համար անհրաժեշտ՝ ասածդ երկու, երեք, տաս, հարյուր օբյեկտները, կրկնում եմ, միայն մեկ բանի համար, որպեսզի վայելենք դրա արդյունքը: 
> Իսկ ամբողջովին վայելել արդյունքը՝ հնարավոր է միայն կատարելության մեջ:
> 
> Ժամանակն է *վերակատարյալանալ*:


Համաձայն եմ, որ փորձի վայելքը վերամիասնացման արդյունքում է լինում, բայց ես փորձի ձեռքբերման ընթացքը և քո ասած արդյունքի վայելքը մեկը մեկից ավել կամ պակաս առավել չեմ համարում: իմ համար դրանք հավասարազոր կարևոր են: Միգուցե նույնիսկ ընթացը առավել եմ կարևորում... դա էլ երևի նրանից է, որ տվյալ պահին գտնվում եմ ընթացքի մեջ: Այսինքն ես կարծում եմ, որ մենք պիտի կարևորենք տվյալ պահը, տվյալ վիճակը...

----------


## Tig

Էս էլ իմ կոնցեպտները  :Smile: 

* * *

Աստված սեր է,
Սերը հող:
Հողը ծառ է,
Ձի, ծաղիկ:
Աստված սեր է,
Սերը ջուր:
Ջուրը գետ է,
Ձուկ, ալիք:
Աստված սեր է
Սերը օդ:
Օդը հողմ է,
Ծիծեռ, ծիվ:
Աստված սեր է,
Սերն արեգ:
Արեգը կյանք,
Ծնունդ, կիրք…
Աստված սեր է,
Սերը մարդ:
Մարդը կռիվ,
Թռիչք, ձիրք:

----------

Freeman (15.06.2013), Jarre (13.06.2013), Moonwalker (13.06.2013), Sambitbaba (13.06.2013)

----------


## Sambitbaba

> Առանձնանալը սենց թե նենց առկա է, բայց ոչ թե.... ըըըը օրինակ երբ երեխան ծնվում է նա առանձնանում է իր մորից, չէ?: Դա բացարձակ առանձնացում է, քանի որ երեխան մոր մասնիկը չի, այլ նրանից լրիվ տարբեր անձ է: Իսկ այ երբ ծովից մի կաթի ենք առանձնացնում, դա էլի առանձնացում է, բայց սկզբունքորեն այլ որակի՝ կաթիլը, թեկուզ առանձնացած, միևնույն է ծովի մի մասնիկն է հանդիսանում և ինչպես դու ես ասում՝ վաղ թե ուշ, շրջապտույտ կատարելով վերադառնալու է ծով: Այ մարդուն ես դիտարկում եմ որպես Աստված ծովից առանձնացված կաթիլ:
> Այսինքն բանական հոգիները մոտավորապես նույն շրջապտույտն են կատարում ինչ ջուրը՝ գոլորշիանալ, խտանալ, տեղումներ դառնալ, վերածվել առուների, գետերի և հոսել դեպի ծովը... Հենց սա էլ Աստծո-տիեզերքի դրսևորումն է նյութի միջոցով: Նյութը նույնպես Աստծո մասն է, այսինքն ինքն իր միջոցով դրսևորվում է: Այսինքն վերևում երբ ասում էի, որ հավաքական բանականությունն է Աստված, ապա դա թերի էր: Աստված բանականության և նյութի հանրագումարն է և այդ երկու երևույթները մեկը մյուսի միջոցով դրսևորվում են:


Իսկ մի՞թե մենք տարբեր բաների մասին ենք խոսում, Տիգ ջան: Կոնկրետ այս պահին դու ինչի՞ մասին ես խոսում, եթե ոչ իմ ասած "Մենք Բոլորս Մեկ Ենք"-ի մասին: Ի՞նչ տարբերություն, թե, առանձնանալով ծովից, ինչին է ծառայում ծովի կաթիլը. օգնել է սերմին ծառ դառնալ, հագեցրել է քո ծարավը, մասնակցել է դեղամիջոցի՞, թե՞ թույնի պատրաստմանը, կամ լվացել է քո ավտոմեքենան: Դու ինքդ էլ ասում ես, որ դրանից նա չի դադարում նույն ծովի կաթիլը լինելուց, չէ՞: Ինչպես նաև, ինչ էլ որ նա անի, վերջիվերջո հետ է վերադառնալու ծով, չէ՞: Դե ուրեմն, ինչու՞ "Մենք Բոլորս Մեկ"_ չենք_…

Եվ այստեղ խոսքը ոչ միայն միևնույն-ծովի-տարբեր-կաթիլներ-մարդու մասին է խոսքը, որ, ասենք, դու պատմաբան ես, իսկ ես գող ու ավազակ, երրորդը երաժիշտ է, իսկ չորրորդը մարդասպան և այլն: Խոսքը նաև ես-դու-նա-մարդու մասին է, մեր առջև ընկած քարի մասին է, նրա կողքի ծառի մասին է, նրա ճյուղին թառած ճնճղուկի մասին է, քիչ հեռվում արածող ձիու մասին է, մեր բոլորի ոտքերի տակի հողագնդի մասին է, մեր գլխավերևի ամպերի մասին է… Ամեն ինչի մասին է, Տիգ ջան: Ամեն ինչ՝ այս անսահման Ծով-Տիեզերքի տարբեր կաթիլներն են, որի անունն է. Ամբողջականություն, կամ Աբսոլյուտ, կամ Արարիչ, կամ ինչպես կուզես անվանիր ինքդ:

Կամ էլ դա այն Անձն է, որին, ինչպես դու ներքևում ես ասում, ես "անձնավորեցրել" եմ:

Բայց ես չեմ անձնավորեցրել: 




> Իմ համար քարն էլ ունի իր տեսակի բանականությունը...., որը մեզ հասու չէ ընկալել:


Հասու է:

Քարը՝ կյանքի յոթ մակարդակներից ամենացածր մակարդակն է, առաջինը:
Բուսական աշխարհը՝ երկրորդ մակարդակն է:
Կենդանականը՝ մենք էլ դրա մեջ, - երրորդը:
Եվ այդպես շարունակ, մինչև
Արարչի՝ յոթերորդ մակարդակ:

Կարծում եմ, քեզ հայտնի է, որ յուրաքանչյուր մարդ ունի իր քարը, իր բույսը, իր կենդանին, իր մոլորակը, իր աստղը:
Իսկ եթե դու չգիտես, թե որն է քո քարը, ծաղիկը, կենդանին, մոլորակը կամ աստղը, - կան մարդիկ, ովքեր կարող են օգնել քեզ դրանում:

Գիտես նաև, որ տարբեր քարեր, տարբեր բույսեր, կենդանիներ և այլն կարող են բուժել տարբեր հիվանդություններ, և կան մարդիկ, ովքեր կարող են օգնել դրանում: 

Քո քարը գտնել օգնողը և քարով բուժողը նա է, ով մուտք ունի կյանքի՝ քարի մակարդակ:
Քո բույսը գտնել օգնողը և բույսով բուժողը նա է, ով մուտք ունի կյանքի՝ բուսական մակարդակ:
Եվ այդպես շարունակ, մինչև յոթերորդ՝ Արարչի մակարդակ:

Անհիշելի ժամանակներից եղել են այդպիսի առանձնահատուկ մարդիկ:
Բայց մինչև այսօր:
Իսկ այսօր այլևս առանձնահատուկ մարդիկ չկան: Կամ կարելի է ձևակերպել այլ կերպ.
Մենք բոլորս էլ առանձնահատուկ ենք այսօր:
Սա նշանակում է, որ բոլորս էլ հնարավորություն ունենք մուտք գործել բոլոր յոթ մակարդակները: Եթե իրոք ցանկանում ենք:

Կարդա Թետա-ապաքինմնան մասին:

----------

Tig (13.06.2013)

----------


## Sambitbaba

> Այստեղ լրիվ կրոնական մեկնաբանություններ ես արել: Կներես, բայց դու դեռ չես ազատվել կրոնից...
> Դու անձնավորեցնում ես Աստծուն, որը պիտի չգիտես ինչու խոսի մարդու հետ... Խոսի, որ  ի?նչ անի


Սա կրոնական մեկնաբանություն չի, Տիգ ջան: Սա Երրորդ Տարբերակն է և այն կրոնական մեկնաբանություն կարելի է համարել միայն այն դեպքում, երբ մենք չգիտենք, թե ուրիշ ի՞նչ կերպ կարող ենք այն կոչել:

Բայց ես բացել եմ այս բաժինը, իսկ դու եկել ես այս բաժին, որպեսզի այստեղ խոսենք հենց Երրորդ Տարբերակի մասին: Այնպես որ, Տիգ ջան, եթե նույնիսկ դու այնքան էլ համաձայն չես, այնուհանդերձ եկ այդ Երրորդ Տարբերակին առայժմ գոնե մի պայմանական անուն տանք, որպեսզի կարողանանք տարբերել ասածդ կրոնական մեկնաբանությունից կամ մեր առաջիկա զրույցներում սպասելի այլ մեզ ծանոթ սահմանումներից, լա՞վ: 

Եկ առայժմ պայմանականորեն կոչենք այն, Ջառռի խոսքերով ասած՝ *Աստծո կոնցեպտ*: Կամ *Աստծո տեսություն*:

Եվ ուրեմն, սա կրոնական մեկնաբանություն չի, սա՝ Աստծո կոնցեպտն է: Եվ ժամանակն է դադարել  Աստծո անվան շուրջ պտտվող ամեն բան կրոնական մեկնաբանություն կոչել:
Իհարկե, իր տիրապետությունը կառուցելու համար կրոնը պետք է առաջին հերթին օգտվեր Աստծո կոնցեպտից: Ուրիշ էլ ինչի՞ց պետք է օգտվեր, եթե նախատեսել էր Աստծո անվան տակ տանել իր քաղաքականությունը: Բայց դա բոլորովին էլ չի նշանակում, որ այսուհետ Աստծո կոնցեպտը կրոնի առանձնաշնորհն է դարձել:

Իմ մասին… Եթե, Տիգ ջան, կա գոնե երկու բան, որ հաստատ կարող եմ իմ մասին ասել, - ուրեմն դրանցից մեկն այն է, որ ես երբեք կրոնի կալանքի տակ չեմ եղել:

ԻՆչու" պիտի Աստված խոսի մարդու հետ…
Ճիշտ ես, Աստված դրա կարիքը չունի: Նա ընդհանրապես ոչինչի կաչիք չունի, քանզի Նա արդեն ամեն ինչ ունի: Ինչպես նաև անելու ոչինչ չունի՝ արդեն ամեն ինչ արել է: 
Մնացածը մենք ենք անում: 
Իսկ Նա չի խառնվում մեր գործերին: Քանզի մեզ կամքի ազատություն է տվել: Եվ մեր կյանքի հետ մենք վարվում ենք այնպես, ինչպես ինքներս ենք ցանկանում: Իսկ Նա… Իր բառապաշարում Նա ընդամենը մեկ բառ ունի մեզ համար, և այդ բառն է. *Այո*: 

Եվ դա է հենց կամքի ազատությունը.

_Կուզե՞ս համարել, որ Ես և դու՝ Մեկ Ենք, - Այո՛:
Կուզես համարել, որ առանձի՞ն ենք, - Այո՛:
Կուզես համարել, որ Ես՝ չկա՞մ, - Այո՛:
Կուզես համարել, որ Ես՝ քո լուծն եմ, - Այո՛:
Կուզես համարել, որ Ես՝ քո ազատությունն եմ, - Այո՛:
Կուզես մենակ լուծել խնդիրներդ, - Այո՛:
Կուզես Իմ օգնությամբ, - Այո՝:
Կուզես վստահել Ինձ ու միայն Իմ հայեցողությանը թողնել դրանց լուծումը, - Այո՛, Այո՛:
Կուզես, որ Ես պատասխանեմ քո հարցերի՞ն, - Այո՛, Այո՛, Այո՛:_

Այս վերջին "կուզեսը", Տիգ ջան, քո հարցի պատասխանն է:

Եկ, Կոելիոյի միտքն էլ հիշեցնեմ քեզ, իմ բառերով.
"Եթե դու պատրաստ ես լսել հարցերիդ պատասխանները, - Տիեզերքը դառնում է քո ամենամեծ հուշարարը: ՄԻայն թե դու կարողացիր լսել":


Հ.Գ. Դու ինքդ հարցեր ունե՞ս, Տիգ ջան: Իսկ կուզեի՞ր դրանց պատասխանը լսել:

Պատրա՞ստ ես… :Smile:

----------

Tig (13.06.2013)

----------


## Tig

> Իսկ մի՞թե մենք տարբեր բաների մասին ենք խոսում, Տիգ ջան: Կոնկրետ այս պահին դու ինչի՞ մասին ես խոսում, եթե ոչ իմ ասած "Մենք Բոլորս Մեկ Ենք"-ի մասին: Ի՞նչ տարբերություն, թե, առանձնանալով ծովից, ինչին է ծառայում ծովի կաթիլը. օգնել է սերմին ծառ դառնալ, հագեցրել է քո ծարավը, մասնակցել է դեղամիջոցի՞, թե՞ թույնի պատրաստմանը, կամ լվացել է քո ավտոմեքենան: Դու ինքդ էլ ասում ես, որ դրանից նա չի դադարում նույն ծովի կաթիլը լինելուց, չէ՞: Ինչպես նաև, ինչ էլ որ նա անի, վերջիվերջո հետ է վերադառնալու ծով, չէ՞: Դե ուրեմն, ինչու՞ "Մենք Բոլորս Մեկ"_ չենք_…
> 
> Եվ այստեղ խոսքը ոչ միայն միևնույն-ծովի-տարբեր-կաթիլներ-մարդու մասին է խոսքը, որ, ասենք, դու պատմաբան ես, իսկ ես գող ու ավազակ, երրորդը երաժիշտ է, իսկ չորրորդը մարդասպան և այլն: Խոսքը նաև ես-դու-նա-մարդու մասին է, մեր առջև ընկած քարի մասին է, նրա կողքի ծառի մասին է, նրա ճյուղին թառած ճնճղուկի մասին է, քիչ հեռվում արածող ձիու մասին է, մեր բոլորի ոտքերի տակի հողագնդի մասին է, մեր գլխավերևի ամպերի մասին է… Ամեն ինչի մասին է, Տիգ ջան: Ամեն ինչ՝ այս անսահման Ծով-Տիեզերքի տարբեր կաթիլներն են, որի անունն է. Ամբողջականություն, կամ Աբսոլյուտ, կամ Արարիչ, կամ ինչպես կուզես անվանիր ինքդ:
> 
> Կամ էլ դա այն Անձն է, որին, ինչպես դու ներքևում ես ասում, ես "անձնավորեցրել" եմ:
> 
> Բայց ես չեմ անձնավորեցրել:


Նույն բանի մասին ենք խոսում, բայց տարբեր ձևով: Սկզբունքային տարբերությունը այն է, որ դու ասում ես վերադարձը նպատակ է, իսկ ես ասում եմ դրսևորումն է նպատակ:

----------

Sambitbaba (14.06.2013)

----------


## Tig

> Սա կրոնական մեկնաբանություն չի, Տիգ ջան: Սա Երրորդ Տարբերակն է և այն կրոնական մեկնաբանություն կարելի է համարել միայն այն դեպքում, երբ մենք չգիտենք, թե ուրիշ ի՞նչ կերպ կարող ենք այն կոչել:
> 
> Բայց ես բացել եմ այս բաժինը, իսկ դու եկել ես այս բաժին, որպեսզի այստեղ խոսենք հենց Երրորդ Տարբերակի մասին: Այնպես որ, Տիգ ջան, եթե նույնիսկ դու այնքան էլ համաձայն չես, այնուհանդերձ եկ այդ Երրորդ Տարբերակին առայժմ գոնե մի պայմանական անուն տանք, որպեսզի կարողանանք տարբերել ասածդ կրոնական մեկնաբանությունից կամ մեր առաջիկա զրույցներում սպասելի այլ մեզ ծանոթ սահմանումներից, լա՞վ: 
> 
> Եկ առայժմ պայմանականորեն կոչենք այն, Ջառռի խոսքերով ասած՝ *Աստծո կոնցեպտ*: Կամ *Աստծո տեսություն*:
> 
> Եվ ուրեմն, սա կրոնական մեկնաբանություն չի, սա՝ Աստծո կոնցեպտն է: Եվ ժամանակն է դադարել  Աստծո անվան շուրջ պտտվող ամեն բան կրոնական մեկնաբանություն կոչել:
> Իհարկե, իր տիրապետությունը կառուցելու համար կրոնը պետք է առաջին հերթին օգտվեր Աստծո կոնցեպտից: Ուրիշ էլ ինչի՞ց պետք է օգտվեր, եթե նախատեսել էր Աստծո անվան տակ տանել իր քաղաքականությունը: Բայց դա բոլորովին էլ չի նշանակում, որ այսուհետ Աստծո կոնցեպտը կրոնի առանձնաշնորհն է դարձել:
> 
> ...


Խնդիրը նրանում է, որ ես համամիտ եմ քո առաջ քաշած տեսությանը՝ ոչ կրոն, ոչ աթեիզմ: Բայց այն ինչը դու փորձում ես դնել դրա հիմքում, մասնավորապես քո մեջբերած հատվածները Ուոլշի աշխատությունից, իմ կարծիքով կրոնական մեկնությունից ոչնչով չեն տարբերվում:

----------

Sambitbaba (14.06.2013)

----------


## Sambitbaba

> Նույն բանի մասին ենք խոսում, բայց տարբեր ձևով: Սկզբունքային տարբերությունը այն է, որ դու ասում ես վերադարձը նպատակ է, իսկ ես ասում եմ դրսևորումն է նպատակ:


Ըստ իս՝ նպատակ են երկուսն էլ. դրսևորումը՝ միտքը, իդեան փորձով իրականացնելու նպատակն է, իսկ վերադարձը՝ մտքի դրսևորումը վայելելու նպատակն է: Ես էլ հենց դրա մասին էի խոսում, վերջնական նպատակի մասին: 
Բայց ես լրիվ համաձայն եմ քեզ հետ, որ նրանցից ոչ մեկը պակաս կարևոր չի: :Hands Up:

----------

Tig (14.06.2013)

----------


## Sambitbaba

> Խնդիրը նրանում է, որ ես համամիտ եմ քո առաջ քաշած տեսությանը՝ ոչ կրոն, ոչ աթեիզմ: Բայց այն ինչը դու փորձում ես դնել դրա հիմքում, մասնավորապես քո մեջբերած հատվածները Ուոլշի աշխատությունից, իմ կարծիքով կրոնական մեկնությունից ոչնչով չեն տարբերվում:


Տիգ ջան, եթե դու իրոք համամիտ ես այս տեսությանը, ուրեմն խնդրում եմ, մի՛ ֆիքսվիր քո ճանաչած ստերեոտիպերի վրա: Ներող եղրիր, որ ասում եմ սա, բայց դու իրոք որ հենց դրանով ես զբաղված:

Ստիպված եմ կրկնել նախկինում ասածս. բավական է Աստծո անվան շուրջ պտտվող ամեն բան կրոնական մեկնաբանություն կոչել: Սա՝ կրոնական մեկնաբանություն չէ, մարդկային Աստծո մեկնաբանությունն է, այն Աստծո, ում ամենավերջին աթեիստն անգամ ուրախ կլիներ ունենալ, եթե միայն փորձեր լրջորեն ընկալել այս "մեկնաբանությունները":

Իսկ դու առավել ևս, եթե ի սկզբանե համամիտ ես սրան… Ուղղակի, օրինակ, փորձիր ազատվել կուտակած գիտելիքներիցդ, փորձիր մոռանալ, որ Աստծո մասին խոսողը հենց պարտադիր կրոն պետք է կոչվի: Կամ համաձայնվիր մի պահ, որ Աստված կարող է քեզ հետ էլ խոսել և որ դրա համար ընդամենը մի բան է անհրաժեշտ. քո ցանկությունը: Մի՞թե գոնե հետաքրքրությունդ չի շարժում այդ միտքը:

Գիտեմ, կարող է և չշարժի: Քանզի հազարամյակների ընթացքում այս թեմայի վերաբերյալ մենք ավելի շատ վախ ենք կուտակել մեր ներսում, քան հետաքրքրություն:
Խոսքը՝ իմ, քո, երրորդի ներկա պահի ասենք թե պրոգրեսիվ մտածողության մասին չէ հիմա, այլ այն բալաստի, որ դարերի մեջ կուտակվել է մեր ներսում: Դրան գումարած՝ ստերեոտիպերը, ինչպես նաև մեր արդեն կազմավորված, կարծրացած կարծիքներն ու աշխարհընկալումը…

Ես ոչ մի ցանկություն չունեմ բարդել քեզ վրա ինչ-որ իմ տեսանկյուններ կամ կարծիքներ կամ նախընտրություններ կամ էլի չգիտեմ ինչ: Ուղղակի ուրախ կլինեի, որ մի *այլ* հայացք էլ գցեիր նյութի վրա: Հասարակ ծառին անգամ, որ կողմից էլ նայես, միևնույն է, կգնահատես նրա գեղեցկությունը: Բայց հնարավոր է, որ մի փոքր դիրքդ փոխես, և տերևների տակ մի հասուն միրգ կնկատես, որը նախկին դիրքից չէիր տեսել: 

Եվ այդ նոր դիրքը բոլորովին էլ ավելի լավ կամ վատ չէր նախկին դիրքից, այն ուղղակի մեկ *այլ* դիրք էր: Մեկը բազմաթիվ տարբեր դիրքերից:

----------


## Tig

> Տիգ ջան, եթե դու իրոք համամիտ ես այս տեսությանը, ուրեմն խնդրում եմ, մի՛ ֆիքսվիր քո ճանաչած ստերեոտիպերի վրա: Ներող եղրիր, որ ասում եմ սա, բայց դու իրոք որ հենց դրանով ես զբաղված:
> 
> Ստիպված եմ կրկնել նախկինում ասածս. բավական է Աստծո անվան շուրջ պտտվող ամեն բան կրոնական մեկնաբանություն կոչել: Սա՝ կրոնական մեկնաբանություն չէ, մարդկային Աստծո մեկնաբանությունն է, այն Աստծո, ում ամենավերջին աթեիստն անգամ ուրախ կլիներ ունենալ, եթե միայն փորձեր լրջորեն ընկալել այս "մեկնաբանությունները":
> 
> Իսկ դու առավել ևս, եթե ի սկզբանե համամիտ ես սրան… Ուղղակի, օրինակ, փորձիր ազատվել կուտակած գիտելիքներիցդ, փորձիր մոռանալ, որ Աստծո մասին խոսողը հենց պարտադիր կրոն պետք է կոչվի: Կամ համաձայնվիր մի պահ, որ Աստված կարող է քեզ հետ էլ խոսել և որ դրա համար ընդամենը մի բան է անհրաժեշտ. քո ցանկությունը: Մի՞թե գոնե հետաքրքրությունդ չի շարժում այդ միտքը:
> 
> Գիտեմ, կարող է և չշարժի: Քանզի հազարամյակների ընթացքում այս թեմայի վերաբերյալ մենք ավելի շատ վախ ենք կուտակել մեր ներսում, քան հետաքրքրություն:
> Խոսքը՝ իմ, քո, երրորդի ներկա պահի ասենք թե պրոգրեսիվ մտածողության մասին չէ հիմա, այլ այն բալաստի, որ դարերի մեջ կուտակվել է մեր ներսում: Դրան գումարած՝ ստերեոտիպերը, ինչպես նաև մեր արդեն կազմավորված, կարծրացած կարծիքներն ու աշխարհընկալումը…
> 
> ...


Sambitbaba ջան, կներես, բայց դու ինքդ քեզ հակացում ես: Ես վաղուց դեն եմ նետել քո ասած կարծրացած գաղափարները:
Ասի չմանրանամ, բայց դե ստիպում ես  :Smile: 

Հիմա փորձեմ բացատրել, թե ինչ եմ հասկանում կրոնական մոտեցում-մեկնաբանություն ասելով՝




> Տիգ ջան, ես վերևում նշել էի, որ խոսքը գնում է Նիլ Դոնալդ Ուոլշի "Զրույց Աստծո հետ" գրքերի մասին: Այդ գրքերը գրված են դիալոգի ձևով: Գործող անձիք երկուսն են. ինքը՝ Ուոլշը և Աստված: Սովորաբար հարցնողը հեղինակն է, իսկ պատասխանողը, եթե դեմ չես…
> Ասեմ, որ ես մտադրություն ունեմ այստեղ հաճախակի մեջբերումներ բերել Ուոլշի գրքերից, այնպես որ Աստծո անունից բերվող մտքերի դեռ շատ կհանդիպեք: Իսկ իրոք Աստծո խոսքերն են դրանք, թե ոչ՝ արդեն ինքներդ որոշեք: Դա կախված է նրանից, կընդունե՞ք արդյոք այդպիսի Աստծո, թե՞ ոչ:


Աստծո խոսք: Այս արտահայտությունը արդեն իսկ կրոնական է: Ոչ մի մարդ իզորու չէ փոխանցել Աստծո խոսքը, ու եթե իզորու էլ լիներ, ապա ոչ մի մարդ իզորու չէր լինի այն լիովին ընկալել:
Իմ տեսանկյունից Աստծո խոսքը միայն կրոնավորներն են տարծում: Կրոնից ազատ մարդը ինքն է իր ներսում գտնում Աստծո խոսքը և ոչ մի այլ մեկնության կարիք չունի:




> Ինձ համար ավելի հավանական է թվում հարցի դրական պատասխանը, քանզի իմ ամբողջ կյանքում չեմ կարողացել գտնել արդարացումը նրա, թե ինչու՞ արդեն երկու հազար տարի Աստված մեզ հետ չի խոսում:
> Ստացվում է, որ ոչ թե Նա չի խոսում, այլ մենք չենք ցանկանում լսել…


Լսենք, ո?ր ինչ անենք: Պետք չէ փորձել լսել, պետք է փորձել ապրել, ապրել քո ներքին մղումներին համարժեք, քանի որ դու եկել ես այստեղ հենց այդ մղումները դրսևորելու: Մնացյալը երկրորդական է: Աստծուն լսելը կամ նրա հետ խոսելը նույնպես համարում եմ կրոնական մոտեցում:




> Ըստ *Իր* "կոնցեպտի", Նա, ստեղծելով մեզ, տվել է մեզ Իր գերագույն նվերը՝ կամքի ազատություն: Դա նշանակում է, որ մենք մեր կյանքում ամեն ինչ մեր կամոք ենք անում: Եվ նույնիսկ ինքն՝ Աստված, անկարող է խանգարել մեզ ի կատար ածել մեր կամքը: Հակառակ դեպքում կստացվեր, որ Նա մեզանից հետ է վերցնում Իր իսկ տված նվերը՝ կամքի ազատությունը:
> Եվ ժամանակին մենք ինքներս, մեր կամոք, մեր սրտից դուրս ենք վանել Աստծոն: Նա էլ, հավատարիմ Իր խոստումին ի կատար ածել մեր կամքը, - հնազանդորեն դուրս է եկել մեր սրտից: Այդպիսով, մենք ինքներս զրկել ենք մեզ երկնային արքայությունից, քանի որ երկնային արքայությունը՝ դա Աստծո տարածքն է, այսինքն չի կարող երկնային արքայությունը լինել մի տեղ, որտեղ Աստված չկա:
> Հետ վերադառնալ մեր սիտը՝ Ատված կարող է միայն և միայն մեր թույլտվությամբ, կամ մեր կամոք: Ահա, թե ինչ է նշանակում ստանալ մուտքի իրավունք:
> 
> 
> Հետ վերադարձնելով Աստծոն մեր սիրտը, մենք մեքենայորեն կստանանք նաև երկնային արքայությունը, քանզի որտեղ Աստված, այնտեղ էլ երկնային արքայությունը:
> 
> 
> Օքեյ, եկ դիտարկենք նրա "դրախտ" տարբերակը: Աստված հավաստիացնում է, որ հնարավոր է վերջինիս գոյությունը Երկրի վրա: Ամեն ինչ մեզանից է կախված: 
> Մեր կամքից:


Այո, կամքի ազատություն: Առանց դրա չես կարող դրսևորվել:
Ի?նչ է նշանակում Աստված մեր սրտից դուրս է, կամ մեր սրտում է: Ծովը կաթիլի ներսում է, կամ կաթիլից դուրս...
Աբսուրդային, էմոցիոնալ, ավելի շուտ հոգեբանական արտահայտություն է: Կրկնվեմ՝ կրոնական արտահայտություն, քանզի Աստված ամենուր է, անկախ նրանից գիտակցում ենք դա, թե չենք գիտակցում: Եթե չենք գիտակցում, ուրեմն հենց այդ անգիտակցականի փորձն ենք կամենում յուրացնել:
Երկնային արքայություն, դրախտ... բացարձակ կրոնական տերմիններ: Որոնց կիրառումը հոգեբանորեն մարդուն գցում է ծուղակի մեջ և հանգեցնում վաստակելու, այսինքն տալ առնելու հարաբերություններին: Զգո?ւմ ես որ տերմինաբանության ու շեշտադրումների խնդիր ունես նաև:




> Քեզ տված պատասխաններիս մեջ փորձեցի ցույց տալ, որ այստեղ "Տալ-առնելու" փոխհարաբերությունների մասին խոսք անգամ չկա, Տիգ ջան, ինչպես նաև "մուտքի իրավունք *վաստակելու*" մասին: Եվ միակ ցանկությունն էլ այստեղ՝ ոչ թե կրոնական դրսևորումներին հանգեցնելն է, այլ հավասարակշռությունը, ամբողջականությունը վերականգնելը:


Մինչ այժմ մեջբերածս մտքերդ դեռևս լրիվ հակառակ ազդեցությունն են ունենում: Այսինքն փորձդ անհաջող է: Կներես  :Smile: 

Շարունակե?մ...  :Wink:

----------

Sambitbaba (14.06.2013), Ուլուանա (16.06.2013)

----------


## Sambitbaba

> Sambitbaba ջան, կներես, բայց դու ինքդ քեզ հակացում ես: Ես վաղուց դեն եմ նետել քո ասած կարծրացած գաղափարները:
> Ասի չմանրանամ, բայց դե ստիպում ես


Տիգ ջան, հարց չկա: Հենց դրա համար ենք զրուցում: Մինչև չմանրանանք, իրար չենք հասկանա և ոչինչ չենք պարզի:
Ինձ թվում է, մեզանից ոչ ոք չի կարող բոլոր հարցերում ճշմարիտ լինել, ընդ որում ասենք, որ մեր երկուսից ավելի շատ կարող եմ սխալվել ես, քան դու, քանի որ դու, եթե նույնիսկ իրոք դեն ես նետել այդ կարծրացած գաղափարները, միևնույն է, լսելով նրանց շուրջ լսածդ խոսքեը, կամ ինչպես ինքդ ասում ես՝ տերմինները, իսկույն հետ ես բերում դեն նետածդ և այս տերմիններրը վերատեղադրում ես հին գաղափարների մեջ:

Հա, ես էլ եմ դեն նետել կարծրացած գաղափարները: Բայց ես փորձում եմ դրանք վերանայել այլ տեսանկյուններից, մի այլ կերպ դիտարկել այդ ծեծված տերմինները և փորձել դրանց մեջ այլ իմաստներ գտնել: Դա ավելի հեշտ ու տրամաբանական է, քան փորձել նոր անուններ տալ, նոր տերմիններ հնարել, քանզի ամեն նոր տերմին նոր հարցերի տեղի է տալիս և, պատասխանելով այդ հարցերին, անընդհատ հեռանում ես բուն նյութից:

Դա շատ դժվար խնդիր է, Տիգ ջան: Այնքան շատ նոր խոսքեր, տերմիններ կան այս նոր գրականության մեջ, որոնց հայերեն թարգմանությունն անհնար է գտնել: Եվ ոչ միայն նոր: Օրինակ, արդեն չեմ հիշում թե երբվանից եմ փնտրում "Իերոֆանտ" բառի հայերենը՝ կարո՞ղ ես օգնել: Նոր տերմինների՞ց ասեմ… Խնդրեմ. մորանտիական կյանք, աֆֆիրմացիա, մանիֆեստացիա, պատտեռն, չեննելինգ, մեդիտացիա… որքա՞ն շարունակեմ: Իհարկե, այդ խոսքերից շատերի նշանակությունը բոլորս էլ շատ լավ գիտենք, բայց երբ գրում ես "խորհրդածում", - կողքին էլ պետք է չակերտների մեջ գրես արդեն ծանոթ ոչ հայերեն բառը, քանզի շատերը չեն հասկանում, որ խոսքը մեդիտացիայի մասին է:

Եվ երբ Տիգն ու Ս-բաբան խոսում են Աստծո մասին ու երկուսն էլ համաձայն են այն մտքին, որ հենց մեզ շրջապատող ամեն ինչն է, ամբողջականությունն է Աստված և մենք էլ այդ ամենի ներսում ենք, այսինքն, մենք հենց այնտեղ ենք, որտեղ ձգտում ենք լինել, եթե մենք երկուսս, եթե նույնիսկ ոչ մեզ համար, այլ մեր մոտիկների, մեր ընկերների համար, ովքեր Աստծոն ու նրա բնակավայրը փնտրում են միայն Աստված գիտի, թե որտեղ, - եթե մենք փորձում ենք նրանց ասել, որ այդ տեղը հենց այնտեղ է, որտեղ մենք ենք գտնվում, - ինչպե՞ս պիտի անվանենք այդ տեղը, ին՞չ նոր տերմիններ պիտի հնարենք այդ տեղը նրանց հասկանալի բացատրելու համար, որպեսզի նրանք հնարավորինս ճիշտ հասկանան մեր ասածի հիմնական իմաստը, այլ ոչ թե գլուխ կոտրեն նոր տերմինները հասկանալու համար: Ավելի լավ չի՞ առայժմ խոսել նրանց շատ լավ հայտնի "Աստծո արքայություն" կա "դրախտ" տերմիններով:

Որքան էլ դեն նետենք գաղափարները, այն, ինչի մասին խոսում ենք, այն հավերժական թեման է, ինչից մարդ երբեք չի կարող հրաժարվել ու չի հրաժարվի: Այդ թեմայի մեջ ամբողջ մեր պատմության ընթացքում շատ անհասկանալի տեղեր են եղել, ճիշտ թե սխալ՝ դա արդեն այլ հարց է: Այսօր ժամանակն է վերանայել այդ ամենը: Նոր հայացք նետել մեր ով և ինչ լինելու վրա: Մեր նշանակության վրա մեր ասած Ամբողջականության մեջ: Ու դրանում ոչ մի բարդ բան չկա, գիտես, Տիգ ջան, ամեն ինչ շատ պարզ ու հասկանալի է: Հարցն ուղղակի ընդունել-չընդունելն է, իսկ դա անհատական իրավունք է:

Բայց ես կշարունակեմ խոսել այս "կրոնական տերմիններով": Հնարավոր է, ընթացքում դու էլ կընդունես, որ նրանք կարող են լինել նաև ոչ-կրոնական: Ու եթե նույնիսկ չընդունես էլ, դու այնքան մոտ ես այն ամենին, ինչի մասին խոսում եմ ես, որ արդեն այնտեղ ես: 
Իսկ կան շատերը, ում այդ հին տերմինները միայն կօգնեն ավելի արագ ընկալել, թե ինչի մասին է խոսքը, և ինձ շատ ավելի կարևոր է, որ նրանք էլ հասկանան ասածս:

----------

Tig (14.06.2013), Ուլուանա (16.06.2013)

----------


## Sambitbaba

> Աստծո խոսք: Այս արտահայտությունը արդեն իսկ կրոնական է:


Իսկ սա՞.


> Ոչ մի մարդ իզորու չէ փոխանցել Աստծո խոսքը, ու եթե իզորու էլ լիներ, ապա ոչ մի մարդ իզորու չէր լինի այն լիովին ընկալել::


Տիգ ջան, համարյա ճշգրտորեն կրկնում ես Պողոս առաքյալի խոսքերը, ուղղված հռոմեացիներին. "Անքննելի են Աստծո դատերը, անզննելի են Նրա ճանապարհները…"
Ինքդ դատիր. ու՞մ ասածն է ավելի "կրոնական":

Ես՝ բոլորին քաջ ծանոթ բառերով ջանում եմ հնարավորինս պարզ արտահայտել մտքերս, ցանկանալով դրանով, որ համարյա բոլորին անծանոթ թեման, որին ես այստեղ "Երրորդ Տարբերակ" անունը տվեցի, - ավելի հասկանալի լինի:

Իսկ դու՝ դրան հակազդում ես, օգտագործոլով, ճիշտ է, քո բառերը, բայց քո այդ բառերով համարյա հարյուր տոկոսանոց առաքելական դոգմա ես գովազդում:

Կշեռքի մի նժարին դիր իմ "կրոնական արտահայտությունը"(?), իսկ մյուսին՝ քո "կրոնական դոգման": Ո՞րն ավելի կգերակշռի՝ կրոնականորեն:




> Ոչ մի մարդ իզորու չէ փոխանցել Աստծո խոսքը, ու եթե իզորու էլ լիներ, ապա ոչ մի մարդ իզորու չէր լինի այն լիովին ընկալել:


Ստիպված եմ կրկնել այս հնադարյան կրոնական աքսիոման, քանզի անհրաժեշտ է պարզել այս միտքը:
Ինչու՞ մարդ իզորու չէ փոխանցել, իսկ առավել ևս՝ ընկակել Աստծո խոսքը: Որովհետև կրո՞նն է այդպես ձևակերպել այդ միտքը և սրսկել մեր արյունի մեջ: Ուրիշ էլ ինչու՞: Եթե մեր աթեիստներից լիներ ասողը…
Բայց դու ինքդ, Տիգ ջան, չէ որ ընդունում ես, որ մարդ այնուհանդերձ լսում է Աստծոն, կամ քո խոսքերով ասած՝ "իր ներսում գտնում է Աստծո խոսքը": Այսինքն, Աստված այնուհանդերձ խոսում է մարդու հետ: Այդ դեպքում ասա, խնդրեմ, այդ ո՞ր տրամաբանությամբ է Նա խոսում մարդու հետ այնպես, որ մարդ ոչինչ չհասկանա, Նրա ինչի՞ն է պետք իմ ու քո Իրեն չհասկանալը: Ինչ է, Նա մուկն ու կատու՞ է խաղում իմ ու քո հետ: Իսկ ավելի խելքին մոտ չէ՞ր լինի, եթե Աստված հասկանալի խոսեր մեզ հետ: Լավ, ասենք թե մենք անկարող ենք Նրան հասկանալ, բայց մի՞թե Նա էլ անկարող է հասկանալի դառնալ մեզ համար: Ամենակարող Աստված անկարո՞ղ է հասկանալի լինել իր սիրելի զավակների համար…
Լավ, ասենք թե կրոնին է անհրաժեշտ Աստծո անհասկանալի լինելու գաղափարը, որպեսզի միջնորդի դերն իր վրա վերցնի: Բայց Աստծո, և իմ ու քո ինչի՞ն է դա պետք:




> Աստծուն լսելը կամ նրա հետ խոսելը նույնպես համարում եմ կրոնական մոտեցում:


Այսինքն, չես կարողանում քեզ ազատել այն ստերեոտիպից, որ միայն կրոնը կարող է Աստծո հետ խոսել,  հա՞:


Հ.Գ. Եկ, առայժմ բավարարվենք այսքանով, Տիգ ջան, թե չե թե դու, թե ես արդեն սկսել ենք կրկնվել: Ցանկանում եմ մի քանի տող թարգմանել գրքից ու տեղադրել. միգուցէ դա թարմացնի զրույցը:

----------


## Sambitbaba

*Հատված գրքից.*

Մարդկանց մեծամասնությունը հավատում է Աստծոն. ուղղակի նրանք չեն հավատում այն Աստծոն, ով հավատում է_ իրենց_: 

Բայց Աստված հավատում է նրանց: Եվ Աստված սիրում է նրանց ավելի շատ, քան նրանց մեծամասնությունը կարող է պատկերացնել:

Կեղծ է այն պատկերացումը, իբր Աստված արդեն շատ-շատ վաղուց քարե արձան է դարձել ու դադարել է խոսել մարդկանց հետ:

Կեղծ է այն պատկերացումը, որ Աստված բարկացել է մարդկանց վրա և վռնդել է նրանց դրախտից:

Կեղծ է այն պատկերացումը, որ Աստված հանձն է առել դատավորի և ատենակալի դերերը և որոշում է, թե ում ուղարկի երկինք, իսկ ում` դժոխք:

Աստված սիրում է յուրաքնչյուր մարդկային էության, ով երբևիցէ ապրել է, ապրում է այս պահին և երբևիցէ կապրի:

Աստված ցանկանում է, որ ամեն մի Հոգի վերադառնա դեպի Աստված, և Աստծո այդ ցանկությունը չի կարող ի կատար չածվել:

Աստված առանձնացված չէ ոչնչից, և ոչինչ առանձնացված չէ Աստծոց:

Գոյություն չունի որևէ բան, ինչի կարիքն ունի Աստված, քանզի Աստված` ամենն է, ինչ կա:


Սրանք լավ նորություններ են: Մնացած ամեն ինչ` պատրանք է:

Մարդկությունը երկար ժամանակ պատրանքների մեջ է ապրել: Եվ ոչ թե այն պատճառով, որ մարդիկ հիմար են, այլ այն պատճառով, որ նրանք շատ խելամիտ են: Մարդիկ կռահողաբար հասկանում էին, որ պատրանքներն իրենց նախորոշումն ունեն, և շատ կարևոր նախորոշում: Մարդկանց մեծամասնությունն ուղղակի մոռացել է, որ գիտի դա:

Եվ նրանք մոռացել են, որ _իրենց մոռացկոտությունն ինքն էլ մասն է նրա, ինչի մասին իրենք մոռանում են,_ - այսինքն, պատրանքի մասն է: 

Եկել է ժամանակը վերհիշել այդ մասին:

Դուք եկել եք այստեղ, որպեսզի _փորձով_ իմանաք, որ Աստված բնակվում է ձեր ներսում և որ, հենց որ ցանկանաք, կարող եք հանդիպել Արարչի հետ:

Արարչին կարելի է զգալ ու գտնել ձեր ներսում և ամենում, ինչ շրջապատում է ձեզ: Բայց դուք պետք է հրաժարվեք Մարդկային Պատրանքներից: Դուք պետք է արհամարհեք նրանց:

Ստորև բերվում են տաս պատրանքները: Ձեզ անհրաժեշտ է ծանոթանալ նրանց հետ, որպեսզի, նրանց հանդիպելիս` ճանաչեք:

1.Գոյություն ունի Պահանջ
2.Գոյություն ունի Անհաջողություն
3.Գոյություն ունի Մասնատվածություն
4.Գոյություն ունի Պակաս
5.Գոյություն ունի Անհրաժեշտ Պայման
6.Գոյություն ունի Դատաստան
7.Գոյություն ունի Պարսավանք
8.Գոյություն ունի Պայմանավորվածություն
9.Գոյություն ունի Առավելություն
10.Գոյություն ունի Անտեղյակություն

Առաջին հինգը` դրանք ֆիզիկական, ձեր` ֆիզիկական մարմնի մեջ ապրվող կյանքի պատրանքներն են: Երկրորդ հնգյակը` մետաֆիզիկական պատրանքներ են, կապված ոչ-ֆիզիկական իրականությունների հետ:

Այս զրույցի մեջ մանրակրկիտ կքննարկվի պատրանքներից յուրաքանչյուրը: Դուք կտեսնեք, թե ինչպես է նրանցից ամեն մեկը ստեղծվել և ինչպես է ամեն մի պատրանք ազդում ձեր կյանքի վրա: Ինչպես նաև կտեսնեք, թե ինչպես կարելի է ոչնչացնել այդ պատրանքների ամեն մի ազդեցություն, որոնք որ ինքներդ կցանկանաք ոչնչացնել:

Յուրաքանչյուր իսկապես բաց զրույցի մեջ առաջին քայլը` ձեր պատրաստակամությունն է հրաժարվել ձեր իսկ անհավատությունից այն բանի վերաբերյալ, ինչ լսում եք ինքներդ: Ստիպված եմ խնդրել ձեզ այդ մասին հիմա:

Հրաժարվեք, խնդրում եմ, որոշ ժամանակով ձեր ամեն մի նախկին պատկերացումից Աստծո և Կյանքի մասին:

Ձեր այդ պատկերացումներին կարող եք վերադառնալ ցանկացած պահի: Խոսքն այն մասին չէ, որ դուք ընդմիշտ հրաժարվեք նրանցից, ուղղակի մի կողմ դրեք առայժմ, որպեսզի _թույլ տաք հնարավորություն, որ կարող է լինել մի ինչ-որ բան, ինչ դուք չգիտեք, և ինչը գիտենակը կարող է փոխել ամեն ինչ:_ 

Քննարկեք, օրինակ, ձեր ռեակցիան այն պատկերացման մասին, որ Աստված հենց այս պահին շփվում է ձեզ հետ:

Անցյալում դուք գտնում էիք ցանկացած պատճառ նրա համար, որպեսզի չընդունեք Աստծո հետ իսկական զրույցի հնարավորությունը: Ես պատրաստվում եմ խնդրել ձեզ ժամանակավորապես մի կողմ դնել այդ մտքերը և հնարավոր համարել, որ դուք այս ուղերձը ստանում եք անմիջականորեն Ինձանից:

Ձեր գործը հեշտացնելու համար Ինքս Իմ մասին Ես հաճախ երրորդ դեմքով կխոսեմ: Իմ մասին խոսելիս ուղղակի կասեմ. Աստված:

Իսկ հիմա ուղղակի լսեք Ինձ, և Ես կասեմ ձեզ, որ ձեր կյանքի մեծ մասը _դուք ապրում եք պատրանքների մեջ:_

----------


## Tig

> Իսկ սա՞.
> Տիգ ջան, համարյա ճշգրտորեն կրկնում ես Պողոս առաքյալի խոսքերը, ուղղված հռոմեացիներին. "Անքննելի են Աստծո դատերը, անզննելի են Նրա ճանապարհները…"
> Ինքդ դատիր. ու՞մ ասածն է ավելի "կրոնական":


Ուրեմն ԱՆՔՆՆԵԼԻՆ համարժե՞ք է ՓՈԽԱՆՑԵԼՈՒՆ ու ԸՆԿԱԼԵԼՈՒՆ:
Հա, իսկզբանե գուցե այդպիսին է եղել այդ բառի իմաստը՝ անքննելի, այսինքն անհասկանալի, անմեկնելի: Բայց կրոնը խեղել է այդ բառի նշանակությունը նրան վերագրելով անքննադատելի իմաստը: Ասելով, որ ամեն կատարվող բան տեղի է ունենում Աստծո կամքով և հովանավորչությամբ, բայց դու իրավունք չունես այն քննես, առավել ևս քննադատես: Դրա համար միտք արտահայտելուց հնարավորինս պարզ պիտի արտահայտել: Չնայած էլի խեղողներից չենք խուսափի:




> Ես՝ բոլորին քաջ ծանոթ բառերով ջանում եմ հնարավորինս պարզ արտահայտել մտքերս, ցանկանալով դրանով, որ համարյա բոլորին անծանոթ թեման, որին ես այստեղ "Երրորդ Տարբերակ" անունը տվեցի, - ավելի հասկանալի լինի:


Բոլորին քաջ ծանոթ բառերով չես կարող տեղ հասցնել քո ուզածը: Ընդ որում քո բառերով պիտի խոսես հասկացվելու համար, ոչ թե Ուոլշի:




> Իսկ դու՝ դրան հակազդում ես, օգտագործոլով, ճիշտ է, քո բառերը, բայց քո այդ բառերով համարյա հարյուր տոկոսանոց առաքելական դոգմա ես գովազդում:


Ես չեմ գովազդում ես հակագովազդ եմ անում, չնայած դա էլ է գովազդ  :Jpit: 




> Կշեռքի մի նժարին դիր իմ "կրոնական արտահայտությունը"(?), իսկ մյուսին՝ քո "կրոնական դոգման": Ո՞րն ավելի կգերակշռի՝ կրոնականորեն:


Վերևում դրեցի, ինքդ դատի, թե որն է ավելի կրոնական:




> Ստիպված եմ կրկնել այս հնադարյան կրոնական աքսիոման, քանզի անհրաժեշտ է պարզել այս միտքը:
> Ինչու՞ մարդ իզորու չէ փոխանցել, իսկ առավել ևս՝ ընկակել Աստծո խոսքը: Որովհետև կրո՞նն է այդպես ձևակերպել այդ միտքը և սրսկել մեր արյունի մեջ: Ուրիշ էլ ինչու՞: Եթե մեր աթեիստներից լիներ ասողը…
> Բայց դու ինքդ, Տիգ ջան, չէ որ ընդունում ես, որ մարդ այնուհանդերձ լսում է Աստծոն, կամ քո խոսքերով ասած՝ "իր ներսում գտնում է Աստծո խոսքը": Այսինքն, Աստված այնուհանդերձ խոսում է մարդու հետ: Այդ դեպքում ասա, խնդրեմ, այդ ո՞ր տրամաբանությամբ է Նա խոսում մարդու հետ այնպես, որ մարդ ոչինչ չհասկանա, Նրա ինչի՞ն է պետք իմ ու քո Իրեն չհասկանալը: Ինչ է, Նա մուկն ու կատու՞ է խաղում իմ ու քո հետ: Իսկ ավելի խելքին մոտ չէ՞ր լինի, եթե Աստված հասկանալի խոսեր մեզ հետ: Լավ, ասենք թե մենք անկարող ենք Նրան հասկանալ, բայց մի՞թե Նա էլ անկարող է հասկանալի դառնալ մեզ համար: Ամենակարող Աստված անկարո՞ղ է հասկանալի լինել իր սիրելի զավակների համար…
> Լավ, ասենք թե կրոնին է անհրաժեշտ Աստծո անհասկանալի լինելու գաղափարը, որպեսզի միջնորդի դերն իր վրա վերցնի: Բայց Աստծո, և իմ ու քո ինչի՞ն է դա պետք:


Ամեն մեկս մեր ներսում ասելով ինտատի ունեմ՝ մեր <<փայ>> Աստծուն, քանի որ մենք մաս ենք, ոչ թե անսահման ամբողջություն: Այսինքն մեր ներսի Աստված մեր խիղճն է: Սրանից ավելի պարզ ես չգիտեմ, ոնց բացատրեմ: Այսինքն մենք մեր չափով կարող ենք ընկալել Աստծուն, կողքից ինչքան ուզում ա լցնեն մեր ուղեղները, վաղ թե ուշ ստիպված ենք լինելու ազատվել այդ լցոնումներից, որ վերահաստատենք ներքին կապը: Հետո խոսել ասելով դու բառացի հասկանում ես՝ ա, բ, գ,... Տվյալ դեպքում բառեր պետք չեն:




> Այսինքն, չես կարողանում քեզ ազատել այն ստերեոտիպից, որ միայն կրոնը կարող է Աստծո հետ խոսել,  հա՞:


Կրկնվեմ, վաղուց ազատվել եմ:
Խնդիրը քո մեջբերած Ուոլշն է, որի մեկնությունները իրենց շեշտադրումներով իմ համար կրոնականից ոչնչով չեն տարբերվում: Դու էլ հենց սկսում ես խոսել քո բառերով, ոչ թե ինչոր այլ մեջբերումներով, նոր սկսում եմ հասկանալ քեզ, հակառակ դեպքում ոնցոր օտար լեզվով խոսես:




> Հ.Գ. Եկ, առայժմ բավարարվենք այսքանով, Տիգ ջան, թե չե թե դու, թե ես արդեն սկսել ենք կրկնվել: Ցանկանում եմ մի քանի տող թարգմանել գրքից ու տեղադրել. միգուցէ դա թարմացնի զրույցը:


Ես կրկնվելու եմ այնքան, որքան որ դու կրկնվես  :Wink:

----------

Sambitbaba (15.06.2013)

----------


## Tig

> *Հատված գրքից.*
> 
> Մարդկանց մեծամասնությունը հավատում է Աստծոն. ուղղակի նրանք չեն հավատում այն Աստծոն, ով հավատում է_ իրենց_: 
> 
> Բայց Աստված հավատում է նրանց: Եվ Աստված սիրում է նրանց ավելի շատ, քան նրանց մեծամասնությունը կարող է պատկերացնել:
> 
> Կեղծ է այն պատկերացումը, իբր Աստված արդեն շատ-շատ վաղուց քարե արձան է դարձել ու դադարել է խոսել մարդկանց հետ:
> 
> Կեղծ է այն պատկերացումը, որ Աստված բարկացել է մարդկանց վրա և վռնդել է նրանց դրախտից:
> ...


Կրոնը էվոյլուցիա է ապրում, ոչինչ ավելին  :Wink:

----------

Sambitbaba (15.06.2013)

----------


## Stranger_Friend

> *Հատված գրքից.*
> 
> 
> ...................
> 
> Ձեր գործը հեշտացնելու համար Ինքս Իմ մասին Ես հաճախ երրորդ դեմքով կխոսեմ: Իմ մասին խոսելիս ուղղակի կասեմ. *Աստված*:
> 
> Իսկ հիմա ուղղակի լսեք Ինձ, և Ես կասեմ ձեզ, որ ձեր կյանքի մեծ մասը _դուք ապրում եք պատրանքների մեջ:_


Եթե կարելի է մի բան էլ ես ասեմ.
Անձամբ ես չեմ ընդունի մեկին, ով ներկայանում է Աստծո անունից ու իր խոսքերը վերագրում է որպես Աստծո խոսքեր: Ի՞նչ իրավունքով: Կոպիտ չհնչի, բայց Աստված չի ասել, որ այս մարդու (հեղինակի)  բերանով ես եմ խոսում:
Ճիշտն ասած չեմ կարող հասցնել ամբողջ թեման կարդալ, այնպես որ ներեցեք եթե իմ հարցի պատասխանն արդեն կա:

----------

Jarre (15.06.2013), StrangeLittleGirl (15.06.2013), Tig (15.06.2013), Ուլուանա (16.06.2013)

----------


## Sambitbaba

> Եթե կարելի է մի բան էլ ես ասեմ.
> Անձամբ ես չեմ ընդունի մեկին, ով ներկայանում է Աստծո անունից ու իր խոսքերը վերագրում է որպես Աստծո խոսքեր: Ի՞նչ իրավունքով: Կոպիտ չհնչի, բայց Աստված չի ասել, որ այս մարդու (հեղինակի)  բերանով ես եմ խոսում:
> Ճիշտն ասած չեմ կարող հասցնել ամբողջ թեման կարդալ, այնպես որ ներեցեք եթե իմ հարցի պատասխանն արդեն կա:


Հարցիդ պատասխանն արդեն կա, Սթրենջ ջան, դա՝ գրքի վերնագիրն է. "Զրույց Աստծո հետ": Ըստ հեղինակի, սա երկխոսություն է հեղինակի և Աստծո միջև:
Կոպիտ չի հնչում, բայց Աստված ու՞մ պետք է ասեր, որ խոսում է հեղինակի բերանով. ի՞նձ, քե՞զ… Չէ, գրքի էջերից, իհարկե, ասում է և բավականին հաճախ, իսկ որ անձնապես ինչ-որ մեկին ասած լինի… չգիտեմ, ես տեղյակ չեմ:
Բայց նմանապես ես տեղյակ չեմ, և սակայն աշխարհի մեկ երրորդը հավատում է, որ երկու հազար տարի առաջ Աստված խոսել է առաքյալների բերանով, Մովսեսի բերանով, Հիսուսի, Մուհամմեդի, Բուդդայի բերանով…

Իսկ հետո, չգիտես ինչու, լռել է: Պապանձվել է: Լքել է մեզ հավերժ: Քար է կտրել ու էլ չի խոսում:

Չի լռել: Չի լքել: Խոսում է:

Ուղղակի լսել է հարկավոր:

----------


## Sambitbaba

> Ամեն մեկս մեր ներսում ասելով ինտատի ունեմ՝ մեր <<փայ>> Աստծուն, քանի որ մենք մաս ենք, ոչ թե անսահման ամբողջություն: Այսինքն մեր ներսի Աստված մեր խիղճն է: Սրանից ավելի պարզ ես չգիտեմ, ոնց բացատրեմ: Այսինքն մենք մեր չափով կարող ենք ընկալել Աստծուն, կողքից ինչքան ուզում ա լցնեն մեր ուղեղները, վաղ թե ուշ ստիպված ենք լինելու ազատվել այդ լցոնումներից, որ վերահաստատենք ներքին կապը: *Հետո խոսել ասելով դու բառացի հասկանում ես՝ ա, բ, գ,... Տվյալ դեպքում բառեր պետք չեն:*


Բառացի ա, բ, գ... չեմ հասկանում, Տիգ ջան: Խոսքերն ամենավերջին արտահայտչամիջոցն են: Որպես ապացույց, նայիր այս հատվածը "Մատեան Երանության"-ից…

*- 1 -*

Դե, ուրեմն, եկեք սկսենք
երկխոսությունը հարցով.
"Ինչպե՞ս է խոսում Աստված,
և ու՞մ հետ է Նա խոսում":

*Ես Խոսում եմ բոլորի հետ:
Միշտ ձեզ հետ եմ Ես խոսում:
Հարցը Իմ խոսելը չէ,
Այլ, թե ով է Ինձ լսում:*

Հետաքրքիր է անշուշտ,
բայց,- կարելի՞ է, խոսենք
Քիչ ավելի համառոտ,
թե ի՞նչ Ես ուզում ասել:

*Եկ "խոսել" բառը փոխենք, -
թե դեմ չես, - "շփվել" բառով:
Դա ավելի ճիշտ բառ է,
ավելի մեծ իմաստով:

Երբ փորձում ենք մենք խոսել -
Ես` քեզ հետ, և դու էլ` Ինձ, -
Դեմ ենք առնում խոսքերի
սահմանափակ պատնեշին:
Այդ պատճառով շփվում եմ
Ես ոչ այնքան բառերով,
Այլ մտքերս հայտնում եմ
զգացմունքների ձևով:

Զգացմունքները`
հոգու լեզուն է:
Թե կասկած ունես
ինչ-որ մի հարցում,
Իսկ ճիշտ պարասխան
սիրտդ ուզում է, -
ՈՒշադիր եղիր,
թե ինչ ես զգում:

Հաճախ դժվար է հայտնաբերելը
զգացմունքներն այդ:
Ավելի բարդ է լինում երբեմն
ընդունել դրանք:
Եվ այնուհանդերձ, քո ամենախոր
զգացմունքների մեջ է ամփոփված
Կյանքիդ բարձրագույն
ճշմարտությունը:

Ամբողջ գաղտնիքն է,
թե ինչպես հասնել
այդ զգացմունքներին:
Ես քեզ ցույց կտամ,
թե ինչպես, եթե
դու ցանկանում ես:*

Ես ցանկանում եմ:
Բայց ամենից շատ ես ցանկանում եմ
Ստանալ հարցիս
լրիվ պատասխան.
ՈՒ՞մ ես Դու ընտրում,
Երբ որ խոսում ես:
Ինչպե՞ս ես խոսում
Դու մեզ հետ, Աստված:

*Ես հաճախ շփվում եմ
մտքերի միջոցով:
Մտքերն ու զգացմունքները
նույն բանը չեն:
Եվ սակայն երբեմն
կարող են նրանք
Ինչ-որ տեղ հանդես գալ
Միաժամանակ:

Մտքերի միջոցով
շփվելու ժամանակ
Ես հաճախ օգտագործում եմ
նկարներ, պատկերներ էլ:

Եվ դա է պատճառը,
որ հաճախ մտքերը
Ավելի տպավորիչ են,
քան թե բառերը:

Բայց կա ավերի
հզոր միջոց էլ,
Որ օգտագործում եմ
Ես նրանց հետ մեկտեղ:
Հզոր միջոցն այդ
ինչ խոսք, որ փորձն է:
Փորձ, միտք, զգացմունք.
բոլորը մեկ տեղ:

Եվ վերջապես, երբ
էլ չեն աշխատում
Ոչ փորձ, և ոչ միտք,
ոչ էլ զգացում, -
Այնժամ, երբ մի բան
Ես քեզ ասում եմ`
ՈՒզած, թե չուզած,
խոսքն եմ գործածում:

Խոսքը` դա շփման
հաջող միջոց չէ:
Բառերն էլ հաճախ
սխալ են ընկալվում:
Նրանք ավելի քիչ
ապահով են,
ՈՒ նաև հեշտ են
ոչ ճիշտ մեկնվում:

Ինչու է այդպե՞ս:
Դե, ըստ էության
Խոսքերը՝ դրանք
միայն ձայներ են,
Աղմուկներ, որոնք
արտահայտում են
Մտքերը, փորձն ու
զգացմունքները:

Բառերը՝ դրանք
սիմվոլներ են լոկ.
Նշաններ, որոնք
ճշմարտություն չեն:
Բառերը միայն
պիտակներ են, որ
Սարքովի են միշտ,
իրական բան չեն:

Բառերը կարող են
օգնել հասկանալ:
Փորձը՝թույլ կտա
քեզ գիտենալ դա:
Բայց կան շատ բաներ,
որ միայն փորձով
Երբեք ճանաչել
չես կարողանա:

Եվ այդ պատճառով
Ես քեզ տվել եմ
Ճանաչման երկու
ուրիշ միջոցներ:
Ես նրանց մասին
արդեն ասել եմ:
Դրանք են. մտքեր
և զգացմունքներ:

Բայց ամենամեծ
հեգնանքը կյանքի
Հենց նրանում է,
որ տես, որ մարդիկ
Շատ ավելի մեծ
կարևորություն
Տվեցին Աստծո
խոսքին, քիչ` փորձին:

Փորձը ձեզ համար
քիչ կարևոր է,
Խոսքը` ավելի:
Այդ պատճառով էլ
Գերադասում եք
երեկվա խոսքը
Այն փորձից, որ ձեզ
այսօր է տրվել:

Այսպիսով,
փորձն ու զգացմունքները
Արտահայտում են,
ինչ որ դու գիտես:
Բառերը ասված
կարող են միայն
Աղավաղել այն,
ինչ որ դու գիտես:

Հիմա դու գիտես
այն միջոցները,
Որոնց օգնությամբ Ես
շփվում եմ քեզ հետ:
Եվ սակայն բոլոր
այդ միջոցները
Չեն կարող լինել
Կոնկրետ մեթոդներ:
*





> Ես կրկնվելու եմ այնքան, որքան որ դու կրկնվես


Համենայն դեպս հաշվի առ, Տիգ ջան, որ ինչպես մինչև այժմ, այնպես էլ մեր ապագա զրույցներում՝ չեմ ունեցել և երբեք քեզ նեղացնելու կամ վիրավորելու ցանկություն չեմ ունենա:

----------


## Stranger_Friend

> Հարցիդ պատասխանն արդեն կա, Սթրենջ ջան, դա՝ գրքի վերնագիրն է. "Զրույց Աստծո հետ": Ըստ հեղինակի, սա երկխոսություն է հեղինակի և Աստծո միջև:
> Կոպիտ չի հնչում, բայց Աստված ու՞մ պետք է ասեր, որ խոսում է հեղինակի բերանով. ի՞նձ, քե՞զ… Չէ, գրքի էջերից, իհարկե, ասում է և բավականին հաճախ, իսկ որ անձնապես ինչ-որ մեկին ասած լինի… չգիտեմ, ես տեղյակ չեմ:
> Բայց նմանապես ես տեղյակ չեմ, և սակայն աշխարհի մեկ երրորդը հավատում է, որ երկու հազար տարի առաջ Աստված խոսել է առաքյալների բերանով, Մովսեսի բերանով, Հիսուսի, Մուհամմեդի, Բուդդայի բերանով…
> 
> Իսկ հետո, չգիտես ինչու, լռել է: Պապանձվել է: Լքել է մեզ հավերժ: Քար է կտրել ու էլ չի խոսում:
> 
> Չի լռել: Չի լքել: Խոսում է:
> 
> Ուղղակի լսել է հարկավոր:


Դա պատասխանը չի, դա նույնպես իմ հարցի մի մասն է: Բոլորս էլ կարող ենք մենախոսություն գրել և անունը դնել <<Զրույց Աստծո հետ>>: Դա այդքան էլ դժվար բան չէ և հիմա շատերն են անում, բայց հո բոլորին չե՞նք կարող հավատալ: Ինձ համար այս գրքում հեղինակը բոլորին հետաքրքրող հարցեր է գրել և փորձել ինքն իր հարցերին պատասխանել: Կարող է դա ստացվել է, բայց չի նշանակում, որ եթե հարցի պատասխանը կա ուրեմն դա Աստծո խոսքն է: Ես այդպես եմ մտածում, չգիտեմ:




> *- 1 -*
> Ես ցանկանում եմ:
> Բայց ամենից շատ ես ցանկանում եմ
> Ստանալ հարցիս
> լրիվ պատասխան.
> ՈՒ՞մ ես Դու ընտրում,
> Երբ որ խոսում ես:
> Ինչպե՞ս ես խոսում
> Դու մեզ հետ, Աստված:


Հեղինակը գրում է գիրք <<Զրույց Աստծո հետ>> և այնտեղ հարցնում է, թե ինչպես է Աստված ընտրում ում հետ խոսի և ինչպես խոսի՞: Էլ ինչպե՞ս հավատամ, որ հեղինակի լեզվով Աստված է խոսում, երբ ինքն էլ չգիտի Աստված ինչպես է խոսում և ում հետ:

----------


## Sambitbaba

> Դա պատասխանը չի, դա նույնպես իմ հարցի մի մասն է: Բոլորս էլ կարող ենք մենախոսություն գրել և անունը դնել <<Զրույց Աստծո հետ>>: Դա այդքան էլ դժվար բան չէ և հիմա շատերն են անում, բայց հո բոլորին չե՞նք կարող հավատալ: Ինձ համար այս գրքում հեղինակը բոլորին հետաքրքրող հարցեր է գրել և փորձել ինքն իր հարցերին պատասխանել: Կարող է դա ստացվել է, բայց չի նշանակում, որ եթե հարցի պատասխանը կա ուրեմն դա Աստծո խոսքն է: Ես այդպես եմ մտածում, չգիտեմ:


Սթրենջ ջան, եթե Աստված ինքը գա քո առջև և տա բոլոր հարցերիդ պատասխանները, - միևնույն է, մի՛ հավատա: Մի հավատա, քանի դեռ ինքդ քո սեփական սրտով, հոգով չես զգացել դրա ճշմարտությունը:

Ես ինքս, օրինակ, Ուոլշի գրքերին կասկածելիորեն եմ վերաբերվել մոտ երեք տարի: Ամեն անգամ գրախանութ մտնելիս վերցնում- թերթում էի, կարդում էի ինչ-որ բան ու տեղն էի դնում: Այդպես էլ չհամոզեց, չգրավեց ինձ դա այնքան ժամանակ, մինչև ծանոթներիցս մեկը չխնդրեց կարդալ իր ցույց տված մի երկու էջը: Կարդացի, վազեցի գրապաութ և գնեցի բոլոր երեք հատորները…

Ինչ միտք էլ լինի, ով էլ լինի ասողը, առաջին հերթին փորձիր մարսել այն, և դրանից հետո միայն խոսա ընդունելու կամ չընդունելու մասին: Ու լավ կլիներ հիմա էլ այդպես վարվեիր: Թե ստացվում է մոտավորապես. "Զանգերի ձայնը լսում եմ, բայց թե եկեղեցին որտեղ է՝ չգիտեմ":




> Հեղինակը գրում է գիրք <<Զրույց Աստծո հետ>> և այնտեղ հարցնում է, թե ինչպես է Աստված ընտրում ում հետ խոսի և ինչպես խոսի՞: Էլ ինչպե՞ս հավատամ, որ հեղինակի լեզվով Աստված է խոսում, երբ ինքն էլ չգիտի Աստված ինչպես է խոսում և ում հետ:


Եթե քիչ ուշադիր նայես վերևում, կտեսնես, որ տվյալ հատվածը լրիվ այլ բանի համար էի մեջբերել: Իսկ հարցիդ պատասխանը կա գրքի ամենասկզբում, - սովորաբար նման բաներրը հենց այնտեղ էլ լինում են

----------


## Tig

> Բառացի ա, բ, գ... չեմ հասկանում, Տիգ ջան: Խոսքերն ամենավերջին արտահայտչամիջոցն են: Որպես ապացույց, նայիր այս հատվածը "Մատեան Երանության"-ից…
> 
> [COLOR="#000080"]*- 1 -*
> 
> Դե, ուրեմն, եկեք սկսենք
> երկխոսությունը հարցով.
> "Ինչպե՞ս է խոսում Աստված,
> և ու՞մ հետ է Նա խոսում":
> 
> .......


Չափազանց երկար ես գրում Սամբիթ ջան, նույն միտքը այնքան ծեծեով, որ հոգնեցնում է:
Իսկ անվանման հետ համամիտ չեմ այն առումով, որ նման բաները զրույց են ոչ թե Աստծո հետ, այլ ինքդ քո հետ:




> Համենայն դեպս հաշվի առ, Տիգ ջան, որ ինչպես մինչև այժմ, այնպես էլ մեր ապագա զրույցներում՝ չեմ ունեցել և երբեք քեզ նեղացնելու կամ վիրավորելու ցանկություն չեմ ունենա:


Ես ոչ նեղացել եմ, ոչ էլ նեղացնելու միտում եմ ունեցել: Սկի մտքիս ծայրով նման բան չի անցել  :Wink:

----------

Sambitbaba (16.06.2013), Ուլուանա (16.06.2013)

----------


## Enna Adoly

պահա գալիս մտածում եմ,ի՞նչ կլիներ եթե ընդհանրապես կրոն չլիներ:Ոչ մի բան էլ չէր լինի,մի բանով էլ մարդիկ կհավասարվեին:

----------

Jarre (16.06.2013)

----------


## Sambitbaba

> պահա գալիս մտածում եմ,ի՞նչ կլիներ եթե ընդհանրապես կրոն չլիներ:Ոչ մի բան էլ չէր լինի,մի բանով էլ մարդիկ կհավասարվեին:


Ճիշտ ես, Էննա ջան: Եթե կրոն չլիներ, աթեիզմ էլ չէր լինի: Համ այսքան կռիվներ չէինք տա, համ էլ մարդ շատ լավ կիմանար, թե ով է ինքն իրականում:

----------


## Enna Adoly

> Ճիշտ ես, Էննա ջան: Եթե կրոն չլիներ, աթեիզմ էլ չէր լինի: Համ այսքան կռիվներ չէինք տա, համ էլ մարդ շատ լավ կիմանար, թե ով է ինքն իրականում:


խի՞ հենց կոնկրետ աթեիզմ,չեմ հասկանում:
Նորից եմ ասում իրոք ինչ-որ բան կառավարումա մեր երկիրը,բայց դա ո՛չ ալլահնա,ո՛չ քրիստոսը,ո՛չ էլ մեկ ուրշ մարդանման մեկը...
Իսկ իրականում իմանալը ի՞նչ կապ ունի:Միևնույնն է կլինի կրոնը,թե ոչ,մարդը իլլուզիաներ կունենա:Հլը հարցա մարդը իրականում ովա,կամ ընդհանրապես մարդ իրականում կա՞

----------


## Sambitbaba

> Չափազանց երկար ես գրում Սամբիթ ջան, նույն միտքը այնքան ծեծեով, որ հոգնեցնում է:


Զատո շատ լավ ցույց է տալիս, որ Աստծո խոսք ասելով, ես բառացիորեն ա,բ,գ… չեմ հասկանում, Տիգ ջան: Թե՞ խոսքն ինչ-որ այլ բանի մասին էր այստեղ:
Երբ դու որպես օրինակ մեջբերեցիր քո կոնցեպտ-ստեղծագործությունը, ես չսկսեցի գահատել նրա ստեղծագործական արժանիքները, այլ գնահատեցի որպես տեղին ասված միտք: Եթե ցանկություն լիներ գնահատել՝ կգնայի քո "Մտորումներ" թեման և այնտեղ կհայտնեի կարծիքներս: Նույնն էլ քեզ եմ առաջարկում, Տիգ ջան. իմ ստեղծագործական ունակությունների մասին եկ խոսենք համապատասխան տեղում, լա՞վ: 
Այս թեման առանց այն էլ շատ կռիվների առիթ է տալիս ու տալու: Ի՞նչ իմաստ ունի այն ավելի ընդարձակելը, խոսելով նրա հետ կապ չունեցող բաների մասին:




> Իսկ անվանման հետ համամիտ չեմ այն առումով, որ նման բաները զրույց են ոչ թե Աստծո հետ, այլ ինքդ քո հետ:


Ի՞նչ տարբերություն, եթե խոսում ենք ամբողջականության մասին: /"Ինչ վերևում է, այն էլ ներքևում է:"/ Ամբողջի մասնիկը որակապես ամբողջից չի տարբերվում:
Եթե, ասենք, ճկույթդ թողնես դռան տակ, ուղեղդ չպիտի՞ զգա ճկույթիդ ցավը: Ու եթե ես էլ ասեմ, Տիգ ջան, ցավում եմ, որ վնասվեցիր, դու էլ ինձ պիտի պատասխանես. ախմախ, ես չեմ վնասվել, ճկույթս է վնասվել, հա՞… 
Դու ինքդ էլ ինձ պես ասում ես, որ մենք ամբողջականության մասինիկներն ենք: Այդ ամբողջականությունը ես անվանում եմ Արարիչ: Կամ, առայժմ, Աստված, քանզի այդ բառն ավելի շատ է օգտագործվում: Լինելով Արարչի մասնիկները, մենք նույնպես արարիչնեչ ենք և հենց դա է "կերպն ու նմանությունը":

Արարիչներ ենք ես ու դու, արարիչներ են Ուոլշն ու Խնկո Ապերը:
Արարիչներ են Մոցարտը, Ռեմբրանտը, Միքելանջելոն:
Էզոպոսը, Կոնֆուցին, Մաշտոցը, Կրիշնամուրտին, Արիստոտելը:
Հիսուսը, Բուդդան, Մուհամմեդը:
Դալայ-Լաման, Ռալֆ Ուոլդո Էմերսոնը, Այնստայնը, Քաբիրը, Յոգանանդան:
Մայր Թերեզան, Ջեբրան Խալիլ Ջեբրանը, Էռնստ Հոլմսը, Տեսլան:
Մահատմա Գանդին, Շիրակացին:
Շեքսպիրը…

Սա՝ քչերի ցուցակն է նրանցից, որքեր զրուցել են Աստծո հետ ու *լսել են* նրան:
Իրենց ներսում: Կամ, քո խոսքերով ասած, ինքդ քո հետ: :Wink:

----------


## Sambitbaba

> խի՞ հենց կոնկրետ աթեիզմ,չեմ հասկանում:


Կոնկրետ աթեիզմ չէ, Էննա ջան, կոնկրետ *կրոն և աթեիզմ*: Եթե հրաժարվում ենք մեկից, մյուսից էլ պետք է հրաժարվենք, հակառակ դեպքում անիմաստ է մեկից հրաժարվելը: Քանզի այն, ինչ որ կմնա, վաղը-մյուս օր նորից իրեն հակառակ մի բան կստեղծի: Ու նորից նույն կռիվները կսկսվեն:




> Հլը հարցա մարդը իրականում ովա,կամ ընդհանրապես մարդ իրականում կա՞


Այս հարցիդ համապատասխան թեմա կա, Էնա ջան, հենց այդպես էլ կոչվում է. "Ո՞վ է մարդն իրականում": Իմիջիայլոց, բավականին հետաքրքիր թեմա է, կարող ես նայել:

----------


## Enna Adoly

> Կոնկրետ աթեիզմ չէ, Էննա ջան, կոնկրետ *կրոն և աթեիզմ*: Եթե հրաժարվում ենք մեկից, մյուսից էլ պետք է հրաժարվենք, հակառակ դեպքում անիմաստ է մեկից հրաժարվելը: Քանզի այն, ինչ որ կմնա, վաղը-մյուս օր նորից իրեն հակառակ մի բան կստեղծի: Ու նորից նույն կռիվները կսկսվեն:
> 
> 
> Այս հարցիդ համապատասխան թեմա կա, Էնա ջան, հենց այդպես էլ կոչվում է. "Ո՞վ է մարդն իրականում": Իմիջիայլոց, բավականին հետաքրքիր թեմա է, կարող ես նայել:


Սամբիբատա ջան,ես աթեիստ չեմ: :Smile: Լինկը կուղարկես,եթե խնդրեմ

----------


## Sambitbaba

> Սամբիբատա ջան,ես աթեիստ չեմ:


Ես էլ հավատացյալ չեմ, Էննա ջան: Բայց մենք միայն իմ ու քո մասին չենք խոսում, չէ": :Smile: 




> Լինկը կուղարկես,եթե խնդրեմ


http://www.akumb.am/showthread.php/4...B8%D6%82%D5%B4

----------


## Tig

> Զատո շատ լավ ցույց է տալիս, որ Աստծո խոսք ասելով, ես բառացիորեն ա,բ,գ… չեմ հասկանում, Տիգ ջան: Թե՞ խոսքն ինչ-որ այլ բանի մասին էր այստեղ:


Խոսքը Ուոլշից կատարած մեջբերումներիդ մասին է:




> Երբ դու որպես օրինակ մեջբերեցիր քո կոնցեպտ-ստեղծագործությունը, ես չսկսեցի գահատել նրա ստեղծագործական արժանիքները, այլ գնահատեցի որպես տեղին ասված միտք: Եթե ցանկություն լիներ գնահատել՝ կգնայի քո "Մտորումներ" թեման և այնտեղ կհայտնեի կարծիքներս: Նույնն էլ քեզ եմ առաջարկում, Տիգ ջան. իմ ստեղծագործական ունակությունների մասին եկ խոսենք համապատասխան տեղում, լա՞վ: 
> Այս թեման առանց այն էլ շատ կռիվների առիթ է տալիս ու տալու: Ի՞նչ իմաստ ունի այն ավելի ընդարձակելը, խոսելով նրա հետ կապ չունեցող բաների մասին:


Ես ստեղծագործական ունակություններիդ գնահատական չեմ տվել, ես նույն մտքերի կրկնման մասին եմ խոսել ընդամենը:




> Ի՞նչ տարբերություն, եթե խոսում ենք ամբողջականության մասին: /"Ինչ վերևում է, այն էլ ներքևում է:"/ Ամբողջի մասնիկը որակապես ամբողջից չի տարբերվում:
> Եթե, ասենք, ճկույթդ թողնես դռան տակ, ուղեղդ չպիտի՞ զգա ճկույթիդ ցավը: Ու եթե ես էլ ասեմ, Տիգ ջան, ցավում եմ, որ վնասվեցիր, դու էլ ինձ պիտի պատասխանես. ախմախ, ես չեմ վնասվել, ճկույթս է վնասվել, հա՞… 
> Դու ինքդ էլ ինձ պես ասում ես, որ մենք ամբողջականության մասինիկներն ենք: Այդ ամբողջականությունը ես անվանում եմ Արարիչ: Կամ, առայժմ, Աստված, քանզի այդ բառն ավելի շատ է օգտագործվում: Լինելով Արարչի մասնիկները, մենք նույնպես արարիչնեչ ենք և հենց դա է "կերպն ու նմանությունը":


Տարբերությունը մեծ է: Որակական առումով կաթիլը երբեք ծովի որակները չի կարող ունենալ:
Ինչպես նաև տեսանկյան հարց է: Եթե խոսում ես իմ տեսանկյունից, ապա ճիշտ է ասել, որ ես վնասվեցի, իսկ եթե ճկույթիս տեսանկյունից, ապա՝ ճկույթս վնասվեց: Իսկ մենք որքան էլ որ Արարչի մասնիկ լինենք, միշտ խոսում ենք մեր տեսանկյունից: Այսինքն Աստծո անունից խոսելը մեղմ ասած կոռեկտ չի: Մասնիկի տեսանկյունից ամբողջությանը չենք կարող գնահատել: Մենակ ճկույթի մասին իմանալով ամբողջ մարդու մասին չենք կարող խոսել:

հ.գ. էս վերջին պարբերության մեջ նայիր, թե քանի անգամ եմ կրկնվել: Նույն միտքը տարբեր ձևերով եմ ասել, այսինքն ձևը նույնպես կարևոր է...

----------

Sambitbaba (18.06.2013)

----------


## Sambitbaba

> Եթե խոսում ես իմ տեսանկյունից, ապա ճիշտ է ասել, որ ես վնասվեցի, իսկ եթե ճկույթիս տեսանկյունից, ապա՝ ճկույթս վնասվեց: Իսկ մենք որքան էլ որ Արարչի մասնիկ լինենք, միշտ խոսում ենք մեր տեսանկյունից: Այսինքն Աստծո անունից խոսելը մեղմ ասած կոռեկտ չի: Մասնիկի տեսանկյունից ամբողջությանը չենք կարող գնահատել: Մենակ ճկույթի մասին իմանալով ամբողջ մարդու մասին չենք կարող խոսել:
> հ.գ. էս վերջին պարբերության մեջ նայիր, թե քանի անգամ եմ կրկնվել: Նույն միտքը տարբեր ձևերով եմ ասել, այսինքն ձևը նույնպես կարևոր է...


Տեսականորեն՝ քո և ճկույթի տարբերությունն այն է, որ ճկույթդ չգիտի, որ ինքը քո մասնիկն է, իսկ դու գիտես, որ Աստծո մասնիկն ես: Եվ քո այդ գիտելիքը քեզ թույլ է տալիս խոսել Աստծո անունից: Եթե ճկույթդ էլ ունենար այդ գիտելիքները, ինքն էլ կասեր, որ ոչ թե ինքը վնասվեց, այլ Տիգը վնասվեց:

Ճկույթը չգիտի այդ մասին և լռում է: Իսկ դու՝ գիտես այդ մասին և… նույնպես լռում ես: Ճկույթին ներելի է, իսկ քեզ՝ ոչ: Կամ, ավելի մեղմ ասած, կոռեկտ չի: Այ, սա՝ իսկականից "կոռեկտ" չի, Տիգ ջան:

Բայց ճկույթը միայն տեսականորեն "չգիտի": Որպեսզի կարողանանք հասկանալ, թե մեր այս զրույցի մեջ ինչ նկատի ունենք: Իրականում ճկույթը շատ լավ գիտի, թե ում ճկույթն է ինքը, համենայն դեպս գիտությունն արդեն ապացուցել է դա: :Cool:

----------

Tig (18.06.2013)

----------


## Sambitbaba

*Հատված գրքից - 2*

Ելնելով Վերջնական Իրականության հետ ընդհանուր ոչինչ չունեցող պատրանքներից,  մարդիկ ստեղծել են իրենց պատկերացումը Կյանքի մասին.

_“Մենք գալիս ենք մի թշնամի աշխարհ, կառավարվող մի Ասատծո կողմից, ով ցանկանում է, որ մենք անենք ինչ-որ բան և ինչ-որ բան չանենք, և ով կպատժի մեզ հավերժական տանջանքներով, եթե մենք ինչ-որ բան սխալ հասկանանք:

Մեր առաջին ապրումները կյանքում` մեր մորից, մեր Կյանքի Աղբյուրից կտրվելն է: Դա կառուցում է ամբողջ մեր իրականության կոնտեքստը, որը մենք ընկալում ենք որպես Ամբողջ Կյանքի Սկզբնաղբյուրից առանձնացվածության կոնտեքստ:

Մենք ոչ միայն առանձնացված ենք կյանքից, մենք առանձնացված ենք նաև Կյանքում ամեն ինչից: Ամենը, ինչ կա, գոյատևում է մեզանից առանձին: Մենք չենք ցանկանում, որ լինի այդպես, բայց այդպես է: Մենք ցանկանում ենք, որ լինի այլ կերպ, և, իհարկե, պայքարում ենք դրա համար:

Մենք ձգտում ենք նորից Միասնություն զգալ ամենի հետ, ինչ շրջապատում է մեզ, և հատկապես մեկմեկու հետ: Մենք կարող ենք ճշգրիտ չիմանալ, թե ինչու, բայց, կարծես թե դա տեղի է ունենում համարյա բնազդաբար: Այդ անելը լրիվ բնական է թվում: Միակ խնդիրն այն է, որ, ինչպես երևում է,  մեզ բավարարելու համար բավարար չեն մեր շրջապատում եղած “այլ բաները”: Ինչ էլ որ լինի մեր ցանկացած “այլ բանը”, մենք չենք կարող ստանալ այն բավական քանակությամբ:  Մենք չենք կարող ստանալ բավական սեր, չենք կարող ստանալ բավական ժամանակ, չենք կարող ստանալ բավական փող: Ինչ էլ որ մեզ անհրաժեշտ թվա երջանիկ և բավարարված զգալու համար, մենք չենք կարող ստանալ բավարար քանակությամբ: Այն պահին, երբ մտածում ենք, որ արդեն ունենք բավարար, մենք որոշում ենք, որ ցանկանում ենք ավելին:

Քանի որ ամենը, ինչի կարիքն ունենք մենք կյանքում, “բավարար” չի, մենք ստիպված ենք “աշխատել”, որպեսզի ստանանք այնքան, որքան կարող ենք ստանալ: Ամեն ինչի համար պետք է վճարենք, սկսած Աստծո սիրոց և վերջացրած Կյանքով: Ուղղակի “կենդանի լինելը” բավարար չէ: Այդ պատճառով մենք էլ, ինչպես ամեն ինչ Կյանքում, բավարար չենք:

Քանի որ ուղղակի “լինելը” բավարար չէ, սկսվում է մրցույթը: Քանի որ ոչինչ բավարար չէ, մենք ստիպված ենք մրցակցել եղածի համար:

Մենք ստիպված ենք մրցակցել ամեն ինչի համար, այդ թվում նաև Աստծո համար:

Դա դաժան մրցակցություն է: Խոսքը գնում է մեր կենդանի մնալու մասին: Այդ կռվի մեջ կենդանի են մնում միայն ամենաընտելացածները: Եվ հաղթողին են պատկանում ռազմի բոլոր ավարները: Պարտվելով, մենք ստանում ենք դժոխք Երկրի վրա: Եվ մահից հետո, եթե հանուն Աստծո մթցույթում հայտնվում ենք պարտվողի դերում, կրկին դժոխք ենք ընկնում, այս անգամ արդեն` հավերժ:

Մահը ստեղծել է Աստված, որովհետև մեր նախնիները վատ ընտրություն են կատարել: Ադամին ու Եվային հավերժական կյանք էր սպասվում Եդեմական Այգում: Բայց Եվան կերավ Չարի և Բարու Ճանաչման ծառի մերգը, և զայրացած Աստված վտարեց նրանց Դրախտից: Այդ Աստված է նրանց և նրանց սերունդներին դատապարտել մահվան, որպես առաջին պատժի:

Բայց Աստված կվերադարձնի մեզ մեր հավերժական կյանքը, եթե մենք այլևս երբեք Նրա կանոնները չխախտենք: Աստծո սերը մեր հանդեպ անառարկելի է, բայց նույն բանը չես կարող ասել Նրա պարգևների մասին: Աստված սիրում է մեզ նույնիսկ այն ժամանակ, երբ հավերժ տանջանքների է մատնում: Դա նրան ավելի մեծ ցավ է պատճառում, քան մեզ, որովհետև Նա իրոք ցանկանում է, որ մենք տուն վերադառնանք, բայց Նա ոչինչ անել չի կարող, եթե մենք մեզ վատ ենք պահում: Ընտրությունը մերն է:

Հետևաբար, բանը հենց այն է, որ մենք մեզ վատ չպահենք: Մեր ամբողջ ուժերով մենք պետք է ձգտենք դրան: Այդ անելու համար մենք պետք է գիտենանք ճշմարտությունն այն մասին, թե ինչ է Աստված ցանկանում և ինչ չի ցանկանում: Մենք չենք կարող հաճոյանալ Աստծոն և չենք կարող նրա դժգոհությունը չբերել, եթե լավը վատից տարբերել չկարողանանք: Դրա համար մեզ անհրաժաշտ է գիտենալ ճշմարտությունն այդ մասին:

Ճշմարտությունը պարզ ու ըմբռնելի է և հեշտ է գիտենալ այն: Ընդամենը պետք է լսել մարգարեներին, ուսուցիչներին, իմաստուններին, ինչպե նաև մեր կրոնի հիմնադիրին ու սկզբնաղբյուրին: Եթե գոյություն ունի մեկ կրոնից ավելի, մեկ հիմնադիրից և սկզբնաղբյուրից ավելի, մենք պետք է վստահ լինենք, որ ճիշտն ենք ընտրել: Ընտրելով ոչ ճիշտ կրոն, մենք ընկնում ենք պարտվածների կարգը:

Ընտրելով ճիշտ կրոն, մենք առավելություն ենք ձեռք բերում, մենք մեր նմաններից ավելի լավն ենք դառնում, քանզի ճշմարտությունը մեր կողմն է: “Լավագույնների” մեջ գտնվելը մեզ թույլ է տալիս պահանջել բոլոր մրցանակները, չնայած, փաստորեն, մենք նրանց համար չենք էլ պայքարել: Մենք հաղթող ենք հայտարարում մեզ դեռ մինչև մրցույթը սկսվելը: 

Մենք անում ենք դա ոչ թե ստորությունից, այլ ուղղակի հանուն նրա, որպեսզի երաշխավորենք, որ հաղթողը մենք ենք` ինչը լրիվ արդարացի է, քանզի դա մեր կրոնի օրենքն է, մեր ազգի, մեր ռասայի, մեր ցեղի, մեր համոզմունքների կարգուկանոնն է, նրանք գիտեն ճշմարտությունը և, հետևաբար, արժանի են հաղթող լինել:

Քանի որ մենք արժանի ենք լինել հաղթող, մեր ուզածին հասնելու համար մենք իրավունք ունենք սպառնալ մնացածին, կռվել նրանց հետ, անհրաժեշտության դեպքում նույնիսկ սպանել նրանց:

Կարող է, գոյություն ունի ապրելու այլ միջոց, հնարավոր է, Աստծո մտքինը լրիվ այլ բան էր, մեծ ճշմարտություն, - բայց, եթե նույնիսկ այդպես է, մենք այդ մասին չգիտենք: Փաստորեն, պարզ չէ նույնիսկ, նախատեսվա՞ծ էր արդյոք, որ մենք պետք է այդ ճշմարտությունն իմանանք: Հնարավոր է, մենք նույնիսկ պետք չփորձենք անգամ իմանալ այն, առավել ևս իսկականից ճանաչենք և հասկանանք Աստծոն: Փորձելը չափազանց մեծ ինքնավստաոություն կլիներ, իսկ հայտարարել, թե դուք այդ անում եք, - աստվածանարգանք է:

Աստված` Անճանաչելի Գիտեցողն է, Անշարժ Շարժիչ Ուժը, Մեծն Անտեսանելին: Հետևաբար, մենք չենք կարող իմանալ ճշմարտությունը, ինչը մեզ անհրաժեշտ է գիտենալ` մեզ անհրաժեշտ պայմաններն ի կատար ածելու համար, որպեսզի ստանանք այն սերը, ինչը մեզ անհրաժեշտ է դատապարտումից խուսափելու համար, որից մենք ձգտում ենք խուսափել, որպեսզի ունենանք հավերժական կյանք, ինչն ունեինք մինչ այն, քանի այս ամենը կսկսվեր:

Մեր տգիտությունը ցավալի է, բայց այն պրոբլեմ չպետք է դառնա: Ամենն, ինչ հարկավոր է անել, որպես ճշմարտություն ընդունել այն, ինչ, ինչպես մենք կարծում ենք, մենք իրոք գիտենք`մեր մշակույթի մասին հեքիաթը: Եվ գործենք դրան համապատասխան: Հենց այդ էլ մենք փորձում ենք անել, ամեն մեկը համաձայն իր համոզմունքների, և արդյունքում մենք եկել ենք այն կյանքին, ինչով ապրում ենք, այն իրականությանը Երկրի վրա, որը որ ստեղծում ենք:”
_

                                               *     *     *

Հենց այսպես է ձևավորվել մարդկային ռասաների մեծամասնությունը: Ամեն մեկն աննշան տարբերություններ ունի, բայց, ըստ էության, հենց այդպես եք դուք ապրում, արդարացնելով ձեր ընդունած որոշումները և փորձելով խելամիտ պատասխան տալ ամենին, ինչին նրանք բերում են:

Ձեզանից ոմանք չեն ընդունում բոլոր այդ համոզմունքները, բայց դուք բոլորդ ընդունում եք դրանցից ոմանք: Եվ դուք որպես իրականություն եք ընդունում դրանք ոչ թե այն պատճառով, որ դրանք արտացոլում են ձեր խորին իմաստությունը, այլ այն չատճառով, որ _ինչ-որ մեկն ասել է ձեզ, որ դա ճշմարտություն է:_

Մի ինչ-որ մակարդակի վրա դուք ստիպված եք ստիպել ձեզ հավատալ դրանց:

Դրանք անուրջներն են:

Բայց արդեն ժամանակն է անուրջներից անցնել իրականությանը: Դա հեշտ չի լինի, քանի որ Վերջնական Իրականությունը նշանակալիորեն տարբերվում է նրանից, ինչը շատերը ձեր աշխարհում պայմանավորվել են իրականություն համարել: Հիմա դուք, բառի բուն իմաստով, պետք լինեք “այս աշխարհում, բայց չպատկանեք նրան”:

Ինչպիսի՞ նպատակ կլիներ ձեր առջևում, եթե ձեր կյանքում ամեն ինչ լավ ընթանար: Ոչ մի: Ոչ մի նպատակ էլ չէր լինի: Եթե դուք բավարարված եք ձեր կյանքով և աշխարհով, այնպիսին, ինչպիսին նրանք կան, - պատճառ չկա փնտրելու, թե ինչպես փոխեք իրականությունը, և բոլոր անուրջներն այլևս պետք չեն:

Այս ուղերձը նրանց համար է, ով բավարարված չէ այնպիսի աշխարհով, ինչպիսին այն կա:

*     *     *

Այստեղ մենք կքննարկենք մեկը մյուսի հետևից բոլոր Տասը Պատրանքները: Դուք կտեսնեք, թե ինչպես ամեն մի պատրանք ստիպում է ձեզ ստեղծել ձեր մոլորակի վրա այն կյանքը, որով դուք այժմ ապրում եք:

Դուք կտեսնեք, որ ամեն մի պատրանք կառուցվում է նախկինի վրա: Շատ բան իրար նման է հնչում: Դրա պատճառն այն է, որ նրանք _իրոք_ նման են: Բոլոր այդ պատրանքները` ուղղակի Առաջին Պատրանքի վարիացիաներն են: Ամեն մեկը նրանցից` սկզբնական խեղաթյուրման ավելի մեծ խեղաթյուրումն է:

Դուք կտեսնեք նաև, որ ամեն նոր պատրանք ստեղծվում է, որպեսզի շտկի նախկինի թույլ տեղը: Վերջապես, հոգնելով թույլ տեղերն ուղղելուց, դուք ուղղակի որոշում եք, որ նրանցից ոչ մեկն էլ չեք հասկանում: Դա վերջին Պատրանքն է. Գոյություն ունի Անտեղյակություն:

Դա ձեզ թույլ է տալիս թոթովել ձեր ուսերը և հրաժարվել գաղտնիքը բացահայտելու փորձերից:

Բայց բարեշրջվող միտքը չի կարող թույլ տալ իրեն չափազանց երկար ժամանակ հնարավոր համարել նման նահանջը: Ընդամենը մի քանի հազարամյակ հետո` դա շատ կարճ ժամանակաշրջան է Տիեզերքի պատմության համար, - դուք կգաք այնտեղ, որտեղ անտեղյակությունն այլևս երանելի չի լինի:

Մոտ է ժամանակը, երբ դուք կհամբառնեք պրիմիտիվ մշակույթի վրա: Մոտ է ժամանակը, երբ դուք ձեր գիտակցության մեջ քվանտային թռիչք կկատարեք: Մոտ է ժամանակը, երբ դուք կճանաչեք… ՏԱՍԸ ՊԱՏՐԱՆՔՆԵՐԸ:

----------


## Tig

> Տեսականորեն՝ քո և ճկույթի տարբերությունն այն է, որ ճկույթդ չգիտի, որ ինքը քո մասնիկն է, իսկ դու գիտես, որ Աստծո մասնիկն ես: Եվ քո այդ գիտելիքը քեզ թույլ է տալիս խոսել Աստծո անունից: Եթե ճկույթդ էլ ունենար այդ գիտելիքները, ինքն էլ կասեր, որ ոչ թե ինքը վնասվեց, այլ Տիգը վնասվեց:
> 
> Ճկույթը չգիտի այդ մասին և լռում է: Իսկ դու՝ գիտես այդ մասին և… նույնպես լռում ես: Ճկույթին ներելի է, իսկ քեզ՝ ոչ: Կամ, ավելի մեղմ ասած, կոռեկտ չի: Այ, սա՝ իսկականից "կոռեկտ" չի, Տիգ ջան:
> 
> Բայց ճկույթը միայն տեսականորեն "չգիտի": Որպեսզի կարողանանք հասկանալ, թե մեր այս զրույցի մեջ ինչ նկատի ունենք: Իրականում ճկույթը շատ լավ գիտի, թե ում ճկույթն է ինքը, համենայն դեպս գիտությունն արդեն ապացուցել է դա:


Ես լռե?լ եմ... Էդ ե?րբ եմ լռել...
Տարբերությունը նրանում է, որ ես խոսում եմ Աստծո մասին իմ անունից, իսկ Ուոլշը կամ նման մարդիկ՝ Աստծո անունից:

----------

Enna Adoly (18.06.2013), Stranger_Friend (18.06.2013)

----------


## Enna Adoly

> Ես լռե?լ եմ... Էդ ե?րբ եմ լռել...
> Տարբերությունը նրանում է, որ ես խոսում եմ Աստծո մասին իմ անունից, իսկ Ուոլշը կամ նման մարդիկ՝ Աստծո անունից:


դուրս եկավ...Ինչ մեծ կարծիքի են  իրենց մասին  :LOL:

----------

Tig (18.06.2013)

----------


## Sambitbaba

> Ես լռե?լ եմ... Էդ ե?րբ եմ լռել...
> Տարբերությունը նրանում է, որ ես խոսում եմ Աստծո մասին իմ անունից, իսկ Ուոլշը կամ նման մարդիկ՝ Աստծո անունից:


Ես էլ եմ այդ մասին ասում, Տիգ ջան. դու ինչի մասին ասես, կարող ես խոսել քո անունից, բայց հենց հերթը հասնում է *քո՝ որպես Աստծո մասնիկի*, - անունից խոսելուն, դու… լռում ես:
Դու համարում ես, որ դա կոռեկտ չի: Իսկ եթե ես, օրինակ, խոսում եմ, - ես չեմ խոսում, ես լոպազ-լոպազ դուրս եմ տալիս:

Վերջիվերջո, Տիգ ջան, մի՞թե քո խոսքերը չեն սրանք. "*Աստված ամեն ինչն է, իմացյալն ու չիմացյալը, նյութեղենն ու ոգեղենը, նյութականն ու հոգևորը*:" Եթե ամեն ինչում դու տեսնում ես Աստծոն, ինչու՞ ես հրաժարվում Նրան քո մեջ էլ տեսնել: Դու՝ այն ես, ինչը Ամեն Ինչ չի՞: Չէ, ճիշտ ես իհարկե, Աստված ամեն ինչն է: Ամեն ինչն է և ամեն ինչի ստեղծողը: Սկսած ձյան փաթիլից և վերջացրած անսահման Տիեզերքով:

Իսկ Աստծո մասնիկը կարո՞ղ է գոնե ձյան փաթիլ ստեղծել: Կամ ավելի փոքր մի բան: Ամենափոքր բանը: 
Աստծո մասնիկը՝ կարող է:
Դու էլ, որպես Աստծո մասնիկ, կարող ես: Բայց դու հրաժարվում ես: Դու լռում ես:
Իսկ կարող էիր նույնիսկ քո Տիեզերքը ստեղծել…

----------


## Sambitbaba

> դուրս եկավ...Ինչ մեծ կարծիքի են  իրենց մասին


Ինչ-որ մեկը գալիս և ասում է, որ դու ոչնչություն ես: Դու համաձայնվում ես:
Ինչ-որ մեկը գալիս և ասում է, որ դու՝ Աստված ես: Դու չես համաձայնվում:

Ընտրության հարց է: :Dntknw:

----------


## Sambitbaba

> Էս էլ իմ կոնցեպտները 
> 
> Աստված սեր է,
> Սերը մարդ:


 :Think:  :Think:  :Think: 

Հ.Գ. Էս էլ իմ կոնցեպտները. http://www.akumb.am/showthread.php/56471 :Smile:

----------


## Tig

> Ես էլ եմ այդ մասին ասում, Տիգ ջան. դու ինչի մասին ասես, կարող ես խոսել քո անունից, բայց հենց հերթը հասնում է *քո՝ որպես Աստծո մասնիկի*, - անունից խոսելուն, դու… լռում ես:
> Դու համարում ես, որ դա կոռեկտ չի: Իսկ եթե ես, օրինակ, խոսում եմ, - ես չեմ խոսում, ես լոպազ-լոպազ դուրս եմ տալիս:
> 
> Վերջիվերջո, Տիգ ջան, մի՞թե քո խոսքերը չեն սրանք. "*Աստված ամեն ինչն է, իմացյալն ու չիմացյալը, նյութեղենն ու ոգեղենը, նյութականն ու հոգևորը*:" Եթե ամեն ինչում դու տեսնում ես Աստծոն, ինչու՞ ես հրաժարվում Նրան քո մեջ էլ տեսնել: Դու՝ այն ես, ինչը Ամեն Ինչ չի՞: Չէ, ճիշտ ես իհարկե, Աստված ամեն ինչն է: Ամեն ինչն է և ամեն ինչի ստեղծողը: Սկսած ձյան փաթիլից և վերջացրած անսահման Տիեզերքով:
> 
> Իսկ Աստծո մասնիկը կարո՞ղ է գոնե ձյան փաթիլ ստեղծել: Կամ ավելի փոքր մի բան: Ամենափոքր բանը: 
> Աստծո մասնիկը՝ կարող է:
> Դու էլ, որպես Աստծո մասնիկ, կարող ես: Բայց դու հրաժարվում ես: Դու լռում ես:
> Իսկ կարող էիր նույնիսկ քո Տիեզերքը ստեղծել…


Էդ որտե՞ղ, ե՞րբ եմ ես հրաժարվել մասնիկ լինելուց... :Think: 

Սամ ջան, դու լավ չես հասկանում ես ինչ եմ ասում: Ես հրաժարվում եմ քո մեջբերած Ուոլշին որպես 3-րդ տարբերակ ընդունելուց: Ինքը կրոն ա: Իսկ ընդհանրապես հենց քո ասած 3-րդ տարբերակն է ընդունելի իմ համար, բայց ոչ էն հիմքով ինչ դու ես փորձում հրամցնել:

----------


## Tig

> Ինչ-որ մեկը գալիս և ասում է, որ դու ոչնչություն ես: Դու համաձայնվում ես:
> Ինչ-որ մեկը գալիս և ասում է, որ դու՝ Աստված ես: Դու չես համաձայնվում:
> 
> Ընտրության հարց է:


Կրկին սխալ մեկնաբանություն ու եզրակացություն: Համոզված եմ որ Enna Adoly-ին դա ինկատի չի ունեցել: Չնայած թող ինքն ասի: Բայց դու իրոք թարս ես հասկանում, իմ խոսքերը նույնպես:

----------


## Sambitbaba

> Սամ ջան, դու լավ չես հասկանում ես ինչ եմ ասում: Ես հրաժարվում եմ քո մեջբերած Ուոլշին որպես 3-րդ տարբերակ ընդունելուց: Ինքը կրոն ա: Իսկ ընդհանրապես հենց քո ասած 3-րդ տարբերակն է ընդունելի իմ համար, բայց ոչ էն հիմքով ինչ դու ես փորձում հրամցնել:


Ոչ, հասկանում եմ, Տիգ ջան: Ուղղակի համաձայն չեմ քեզ հետ:
Նախ, որ Ուոլշը՝ կրոն չի: Ես շատ լավ գիտեմ, թե ինչ է կրոնը, քիչ տարիներ չեմ դրա վրա դրել: Ուղղակի Ուոլշն այն է, ինչը քո պատկերացման, քո աշխարհընկալման մեջ չկա: Առայժմ չկա: Եվ, քանի որ չկա, դու չես կարողանում պատկերացնել, որ հեշտ ու հանգիստ կարելի է այս ամենի մասին խոսել և… կրոն չլինել: Ես քեզ չեմ մեղադրում: Ամբողջ խնդիրը ստերեոտիպերն են: Կրոնի և Աստծո անբաժան լինելու ստերեոտիպն այնքան են ներծծել մեր արյան մեջ, որ անհնար է այլ բան պատկերացնել: Բայց դա հարցի մի կողմն է միայն: Ամենահետաքրքիրն այն է, որ ամենավերջին աթեիստն անգամ, ով ընդհանրապես հերքում է Աստծո գոյությունը, հերքում է ընդամենը Աստծո մասին կրոնի առաջարկած ստերեոտիպերը:

Դու էլ հերքում ես այն, ինչ Աստծո մասին քո պատկերացումներին չի համապատասխանում. օրինակ, ոչ թե Աստծոն ծառա լինելը, այլ Նրան հավասար լինելը, կամ նույն բանը, միայն քո խոսքերով արտահայտած:

Ցավալի է այն, որ քեզ հետաքրքիր է ու դու համաձայն ես իմ առաջարկած Երրորդ Տարբերակին, և սակայն այն հագուստը, ինչը կրում է նա՝ քո ճաշակին չի համապատասխանում, քո ճաշակի սահմաններից դուրս է: Իսկ չէ՞ որ մեզ սովորեցրել են. մարդուն հագուստով են ճանաչում: Եվ ընդամենն այդ հագուստի պատճառով քեզ զրկում ես այն հսկայական քանակության հայտնություններից Երրորդ Տարբերակի մասին, որոնք կգտնեիր Ուոլշի մոտ:

Գիտե՞ս, մի պահ մտածեցի, թե միգուցէ ե՞ս եմ սխալ ներկայացնում Ուոլշին: 
Եթե ժամանակ կունենաս, նայիր այս գեղարվեստական ֆիլմը, Ուոլշի մասին է: Հենց այն մասին, թե ինչպես է գրել իր "Զրույցը…".
http://www.intv.ru/view/?film_id=112335
Ցավոք, թարգմանությունը հաջող չի արված. անգլերենը խանգարում է ռուսերենին: Այնպես որ, եթե անգլերենդ լավ է, նայիր այս տարբերակը.
http://www.intv.ru/view/?film_id=14378

Եթե հետաքրքիր է, իհարկե:


Հ.Գ. Մոռացա ասել: Ես ոչինչ չեմ փորձում հրամցնել: Ես ցանկանում եմ ծանոթացնել ձեզ մի բանի հետ, ինչն ինքս շատ կարևոր եմ համարում և ըստ այդմ էլ համարում եմ, որ ուղղակի իրավունք չունեմ չտեղեկացնելու: Իսկ թե ինչպես կվերաբերվեք դրան դուք, ինչ կընդունեք և ինչից կհրաժարվեք, - դա արդեն ձեզանից յուրաքանչյուրի անհատական ընտրությունն է:

----------


## Tig

> Ոչ, հասկանում եմ, Տիգ ջան: Ուղղակի համաձայն չեմ քեզ հետ:
> Նախ, որ Ուոլշը՝ կրոն չի: Ես շատ լավ գիտեմ, թե ինչ է կրոնը, քիչ տարիներ չեմ դրա վրա դրել: Ուղղակի Ուոլշն այն է, ինչը քո պատկերացման, քո աշխարհընկալման մեջ չկա: Առայժմ չկա: Եվ, քանի որ չկա, դու չես կարողանում պատկերացնել, որ հեշտ ու հանգիստ կարելի է այս ամենի մասին խոսել և… կրոն չլինել: Ես քեզ չեմ մեղադրում: Ամբողջ խնդիրը ստերեոտիպերն են: Կրոնի և Աստծո անբաժան լինելու ստերեոտիպն այնքան են ներծծել մեր արյան մեջ, որ անհնար է այլ բան պատկերացնել: Բայց դա հարցի մի կողմն է միայն: Ամենահետաքրքիրն այն է, որ ամենավերջին աթեիստն անգամ, ով ընդհանրապես հերքում է Աստծո գոյությունը, հերքում է ընդամենը Աստծո մասին կրոնի առաջարկած ստերեոտիպերը:


Չէ, իրոք չես հասկանում:
Մի ագամ էլ կրկնեմ, եթե ոչ ստանդարտ կրոն, ապա հաստատ կրոնի էվոլյուցիա ապրած տարբերակն է: Ինչևէ, քո մեջբերումներից եմ այդպիսի եզրակացության գալիս: Արդեն ասել եմ, թե ինչու են քո մեջբերածները կրոնական, ու ասել եմ չհիմնվելով ստերեոտիպերի վրա:




> Դու էլ հերքում ես այն, ինչ Աստծո մասին քո պատկերացումներին չի համապատասխանում. օրինակ, ոչ թե Աստծոն ծառա լինելը, այլ Նրան հավասար լինելը, կամ նույն բանը, միայն քո խոսքերով արտահայտած:


Կաթիլը Ծով է?
Կաթիլը կարո?ղ է ունենալ այն որակները ինչ ունի ծովը:




> Ցավալի է այն, որ քեզ հետաքրքիր է ու դու համաձայն ես իմ առաջարկած Երրորդ Տարբերակին, և սակայն այն հագուստը, ինչը կրում է նա՝ քո ճաշակին չի համապատասխանում, քո ճաշակի սահմաններից դուրս է: Իսկ չէ՞ որ մեզ սովորեցրել են. մարդուն հագուստով են ճանաչում: Եվ ընդամենն այդ հագուստի պատճառով քեզ զրկում ես այն հսկայական քանակության հայտնություններից Երրորդ Տարբերակի մասին, որոնք կգտնեիր Ուոլշի մոտ:


Ցավալին այն է, որ դու իմ ասածները ճիշտ չես հասկանում:
Ես երբ ասում ե, որ քո նարկայացրածը կրոն է, ճաշակիս վրա չեմ հիմնվում, այլ զուգահերներ եմ տանում այլ կրոնների հետ:




> Գիտե՞ս, մի պահ մտածեցի, թե միգուցէ ե՞ս եմ սխալ ներկայացնում Ուոլշին: 
> Եթե ժամանակ կունենաս, նայիր այս գեղարվեստական ֆիլմը, Ուոլշի մասին է: Հենց այն մասին, թե ինչպես է գրել իր "Զրույցը…".
> http://www.intv.ru/view/?film_id=112335
> Ցավոք, թարգմանությունը հաջող չի արված. անգլերենը խանգարում է ռուսերենին: Այնպես որ, եթե անգլերենդ լավ է, նայիր այս տարբերակը.
> http://www.intv.ru/view/?film_id=14378
> 
> Եթե հետաքրքիր է, իհարկե:


Ժամանակ գտնեմ կդիտեմ:




> Հ.Գ. Մոռացա ասել: Ես ոչինչ չեմ փորձում հրամցնել: Ես ցանկանում եմ ծանոթացնել ձեզ մի բանի հետ, ինչն ինքս շատ կարևոր եմ համարում և ըստ այդմ էլ համարում եմ, որ ուղղակի իրավունք չունեմ չտեղեկացնելու: Իսկ թե ինչպես կվերաբերվեք դրան դուք, ինչ կընդունեք և ինչից կհրաժարվեք, - դա արդեն ձեզանից յուրաքանչյուրի անհատական ընտրությունն է:


Էլի ծանոթացրու, էլի կարևոր համարի, բայց մի փորձի համոզել, որ դա կրոն չի:

----------

Տրիբուն (19.06.2013)

----------


## Sambitbaba

> Չէ, իրոք չես հասկանում:
> Մի ագամ էլ կրկնեմ, եթե ոչ ստանդարտ կրոն, ապա հաստատ կրոնի էվոլյուցիա ապրած տարբերակն է: Ինչևէ, քո մեջբերումներից եմ այդպիսի եզրակացության գալիս: Արդեն ասել եմ, թե ինչու են քո մեջբերածները կրոնական, ու ասել եմ չհիմնվելով ստերեոտիպերի վրա:


Լավ, Տիգ ջան, թող ասածդ լինի. մեզանից մեկը չի հասկանում, և այդ մեկը ես եմ: 
Ընդ որում չեմ հասկանում այն, ինչի մասին մեզանից ընդամենը մեկն ինչ-որ բան գիտի, և այդ մեկն էլ ես եմ:
Իսկ դու թեմայի մասին ոչինչ չգիտես, բայց շատ լավ հասկանում ես: Նույնիսկ ապարդյուն փորձեր ես անում ինձ հասկացնել:
Օ՛քեյ…




> Կաթիլը Ծով է?
> Կաթիլը կարո?ղ է ունենալ այն որակները ինչ ունի ծովը:


Անընդհատ մոռանում եմ հարցնել. իսկ դու ի՞նչ նկատի ունես, երբ ասում ես "որակ": 
Ես, օրինակ, դրա տակ հասկանում եմ "բաղադրություն" և հաստատ կարող եմ ասել. այո՛, կաթիլը կարո՛ղ է ունենալ այն որակները, ինչ ունի ծովը:

----------


## Tig

> Լավ, Տիգ ջան, թող ասածդ լինի. մեզանից մեկը չի հասկանում, և այդ մեկը ես եմ: 
> Ընդ որում չեմ հասկանում այն, ինչի մասին մեզանից ընդամենը մեկն ինչ-որ բան գիտի, և այդ մեկն էլ ես եմ:
> Իսկ դու թեմայի մասին ոչինչ չգիտես, բայց շատ լավ հասկանում ես: Նույնիսկ ապարդյուն փորձեր ես անում ինձ հասկացնել:
> Օ՛քեյ…


Թեմայի մասին ասելով ի?նչ ինկատի ունես՝ 3-րդ տարբերակ եզրո?ւյթը, թե? Ուոլշի զրույցը:
Նորից կրկնվեմ, քո ասած 3-րդ տարբերակի գաղափարը իմ մոտ շաաատ վաղուց է հասունացել: Բայց դա հաստատ այն չի ինչ դու մեջբերում ես Ուոլշից: Այո, Ուոլշից պատկերացում ունեմ այնքանով, որքանով դու մեջբերել ես, բայց դա արդեն հիմք է տալիս դրան գնահատական տալու համար:




> Անընդհատ մոռանում եմ հարցնել. իսկ դու ի՞նչ նկատի ունես, երբ ասում ես "որակ": 
> Ես, օրինակ, դրա տակ հասկանում եմ "բաղադրություն" և հաստատ կարող եմ ասել. այո՛, կաթիլը կարո՛ղ է ունենալ այն որակները, ինչ ունի ծովը:


Բաղադրությունը որակ չի, այլ որակի նախապայման: Մեծ դեր ունի նաև քանակը: 1 կաթիը կարո?ղ է քաղաք ավիրել, իսկ 100-ը, իսկ 1000-ը, իսկ 100000000-ը?: Այսինքն միավորված կաթիլները այլ որակ են դրսևորում: բայց կաթիլը կաթիլ է դառնում անձևելու համար, ոչ թե ծովի նման ալեկոծվելու:

----------


## Sambitbaba

> Թեմայի մասին ասելով ի?նչ ինկատի ունես՝ 3-րդ տարբերակ եզրո?ւյթը, թե? Ուոլշի զրույցը:


Ուոլշի զրույցը:




> Նորից կրկնվեմ, քո ասած 3-րդ տարբերակի գաղափարը իմ մոտ շաաատ վաղուց է հասունացել: Բայց դա հաստատ այն չի ինչ դու մեջբերում ես Ուոլշից:


Ստացվում է, որ մեզանից ամեն մեկն ունի իր "Երրորդ Տարբերակը": Թե քոնը որն է՝ չգիտեմ, բայց իմը՝ հաստատ, Ուոլշին էլ է իր մեջ ընդգրկում: 
Եվ նորից կրկնվեմ, իմ Երրորդ Տարբերակում Ուոլշը կրոն չի…




> Բաղադրությունը որակ չի, այլ որակի նախապայման: Մեծ դեր ունի նաև քանակը: 1 կաթիը կարո?ղ է քաղաք ավիրել, իսկ 100-ը, իսկ 1000-ը, իսկ 100000000-ը?: Այսինքն միավորված կաթիլները այլ որակ են դրսևորում: բայց կաթիլը կաթիլ է դառնում անձևելու համար, ոչ թե ծովի նման ալեկոծվելու:


Հիմա ինչ էլ կուզես նկատի ունեցիր "որակ" անվան տակ: Իսկ ծովի համար, գիտե՞ս, թե ինչն է ամենակարևորը. կաթիլի բացարձակ գիտելիքը:
Այդ գիտելիքը հետևյալն է. կաթիլը պատք է միասնական լինի իր նման կաթիլների հետ: Հենց դրանում է ծովի հզորության գրավականը:
Եվ առանց կաթիլի առկայության՝ ծովը բանի պետք չէ:

----------


## Tig

> Ուոլշի զրույցը:


Այդ դեպքում թեմայի վերնագիրը սխալ է:




> *Ստացվում է, որ մեզանից ամեն մեկն ունի իր "Երրորդ Տարբերակը":* Թե քոնը որն է՝ չգիտեմ, բայց իմը՝ հաստատ, Ուոլշին էլ է իր մեջ ընդգրկում: 
> Եվ նորից կրկնվեմ, իմ Երրորդ Տարբերակում Ուոլշը կրոն չի…


Այո: Վերջապես հասկացվեցի  :Smile:  /խոսքս վերաբերվում է մգացված մասին/




> Հիմա ինչ էլ կուզես նկատի ունեցիր "որակ" անվան տակ: Իսկ ծովի համար, գիտե՞ս, թե ինչն է ամենակարևորը. կաթիլի բացարձակ գիտելիքը:


Ի?նչ ասել է բացարձակ գիտելիք և ինչո?ւ է այն կարևոր:




> Այդ գիտելիքը հետևյալն է. կաթիլը *պետք է* միասնական լինի իր նման կաթիլների հետ: Հենց դրանում է ծովի հզորության գրավականը:
> Եվ առանց կաթիլի առկայության՝ ծովը բանի պետք չէ:


Իմ 3-րդ տարբերակում *պետք է* արտահայտությունը այդքան բացարձակ չի:
Իմ ճանաչած տարբերակում Կաթիլը ունի իր ճանապարհը՝ գոլորշիանալով առանձնանալ ծովից, վերածվել կաթիլի, անձրևել, ապրել՝ փորձ ձեռք բերել որպես կաթիլ, միավորվելով այլոց հետ վերադառնալ ծով: Ու ստորակետներով բաժանածս և ոչ մի իրավիճակ առանձին վերցրած կարևոր չէ մյուսների նկատմամբ: Դրանք ամեն մեկն ունեն իրենց կարևորությունը հավասարազոր մյուսների նկատմամբ: Նորից կրկնվում եմ, բայց՝ կաթիլի կաթիլ վիճակը ոչնչով պակաս կամ ավել կարևոր չի կաթիլի ծովի հետ միասնական եղած վիճակից: Քննարկման հենց սկզբից սա եմ ուզում դնել քո ասած 3-րդ տարբերակի հիմքում, իսկ դու ամեն կերպ դուրս ես մղում այն Ուոլշի մեջբերումներով: Եթե այս թեմայում քննարկման առարկա է դառնալու Ուոլշի զրույցը, ապա ես պաս:

----------


## Sambitbaba

> Իմ 3-րդ տարբերակում *պետք է* արտահայտությունը այդքան բացարձակ չի:
> Իմ ճանաչած տարբերակում Կաթիլը ունի իր ճանապարհը՝ գոլորշիանալով առանձնանալ ծովից, վերածվել կաթիլի, անձրևել, ապրել՝ փորձ ձեռք բերել որպես կաթիլ, միավորվելով այլոց հետ վերադառնալ ծով: Ու ստորակետներով բաժանածս և ոչ մի իրավիճակ առանձին վերցրած կարևոր չէ մյուսների նկատմամբ: Դրանք ամեն մեկն ունեն իրենց կարևորությունը հավասարազոր մյուսների նկատմամբ: Նորից կրկնվում եմ, բայց՝ կաթիլի կաթիլ վիճակը ոչնչով պակաս կամ ավել կարևոր չի կաթիլի ծովի հետ միասնական եղած վիճակից: *Քննարկման հենց սկզբից սա եմ ուզում դնել քո ասած 3-րդ տարբերակի հիմքում*, իսկ դու ամեն կերպ դուրս ես մղում այն Ուոլշի մեջբերումներով: Եթե այս թեմայում քննարկման առարկա է դառնալու Ուոլշի զրույցը, ապա ես պաս:


Ե՞րբ ես դու վերջապես տեսնելու, որ Երրորդ Տարբերակի հիմքում հենց դա էլ դրված է: Իմ ամբողջ աշխարհայացքի հիմքում էլ հենց դա է ընկած. ես և դու մեկմեկուց ոչնչով չենք տարբերվում: Ուղղակի մեր կյանքի տվյալ ակնթարթին մենք տարբեր փորձեր ենք ապրում, որոնք նույնպես հավասարապես կարևոր են Տիեզերքի ամբողջականության մեջ և այդ կարևորության որակի մեջ մեկմեկուց ոչնչով չեն տարբերվում: Մենք չենք տարբերվում մեկմեկուց նաև այն պատճառով, որ մեկմեկու ներկա պահի փորձն արդեն ապրել ենք կամ գալիքում կապրենք մեր կյանքի անվերջանալի վերամարմնավորումներում: Եվ քանի որ Տիեզերքն ամբողջապես բաղկացած է ինձ- ու քեզպեսներով, ուրեմն նա էլ ոչնչով չի տարբերվում մեզանից որակապես և ոչնչով ավելի կարևոր չէ ինձ ու քեզանից:

Հարցին մեր երկուսի մոտեցման տարբերությունն այն է, որ ես համարում եմ, որ իմ ու քո կարևորությունը ոչնչով ավելի կամ պակաս կարևոր չէ Տիեզերքի կարևորությունից, այսինքն Տիեզերքի հետ էլ մենք հավասարազոր կարևոր ենք, քանզի Տիեզերքը հենց մեզանից է բաղկացած: Իսկ դու չես ընդունում դա: 

Ուոլշի ամբողջ աշխարհայացքն էլ է այդ մասին: Եվ ոչ միայն նրանը: Այսօրվա "Նյու-Էյջի" ամբողջ փիլիսոփայությունն է դա:




> Ի?նչ ասել է բացարձակ գիտելիք և ինչո?ւ է այն կարևոր:


Վերևում ասածս, և յուրաքանչյուր կաթիլ գիտի դա:
Իսկ կարևոր է, քանզի հենց այդ գիտելիքն է պատճառը, որ կաթիլները կռիվ չեն տալիս մեկմեկու հետ, այլ ամեն մեկն իր փորձն է ապրում, հավասարապես գնահատելով ու ընդունելով մյուսինը:

----------


## Sambitbaba

*1.	ՊԱՀԱՆՋԻ  ՊԱՏՐԱՆՔԸ*

Սա ոչ միայն Առաջին Պատրանքն է, սա նաև ամենամեծ պատրանքն է: Այս պատրանքի վրա են կառուցված մնացած բոլոր պատրանքները:

Ամենը, ինչ դուք ապրում եք հիմա ձեր կյանքում, ամենը, ինչ զգում եք րոպե առ րոպե, հիմնված է այս պատկերացման վրա և այն մտքի վրա, ինչ դուք մտածում եք այդ մասին:

Տիեզերքում գոյություն չունի ոչ մի պահանջ: Ինչ-որ բանի հանդեպ պահանջ կարելի է ապրել միայն այն դեպքում, եթե կոնկրետ արդյունք ստանալու անհրաժեշտություն կա: Տիեզերքը ոչ մի կոնկրետ արդյունք չի պահանջում: Տիեզերքն _ինքը_ արդյունք է:

Ճիշտ նույնպես պահանջ չի կարող լինել նաև Աստծո տեսակետից: Աստված կարող էր ինչ-որ բանում պահանջ զգալ միայն այն դեպքում, եթե Նրան կոնկրետ արդյունք անհրաժեշտ լիներ: Աստված ոչ մի կոնկրետ արդյունք չի պահանջում: Աստված` այն է, ինչը ստեղծում է _բոլոր_ արդյունքները:

Եթե Աստված ինչ-որ բանի պահանջ ունենար, որտեղի՞ց Նա կվերցներ դա, որպեսզի արդյունք ստանար: Չկա ոչինչ, ինչ գոյություն կունենար Աստծոց դուրս: Աստված` դա Ամենն Է, Ինչ Կա, Ամենն Է, Ինչ Եղել Է, և Ամենն Է, Ինչ Երբևիցէ Կլինի: Գոյություն չունի ոչինչ, ինչը կարող է Աստված չլինել:

Հնարավոր է, դուք ավելի հեշտ կհասկանաք այս միտքը, եթե “Աստված” բառի փոխարեն օգտվեք “Կյանք” բառից: Երկու խոսքերն էլ փոխադարձաբար փոխարինելի են, այնպես որ միտքը նախկինն է մնում. Ձեզ ուղղակի ավելի հեշտ կլինի հասկանալ, թե ինչի մասին է խոսքը:

Գոյություն չունի ոչինչ, ինչը Կյանք չի: Եթե Կյանքն ինչ-որ բանի պահանջ ունենար, որտեղի՞ց կվերցներ դա, որպեսզի արդյունք ստանար: Չկա ոչինչ, ինչ գոյություն կունենար Կյանքից դուրս: Կյանքը` դա Ամենն Է, Ինչ Կա, Ամենն Է, Ինչ Եղել Է, և Ամենն Է, Ինչ Երբևիցէ Կլինի:

Աստծոն պետք չէ, որպեսզի տեղի ունենա ինչ-որ բան, բացի այն, ինչ տեղի է ունենում:

Կյանքին պետք չէ, որպեսզի տեղի ունենա ինչ-որ բան, բացի այն, ինչ տեղի է ունենում:

Տիեզերքին պետք չէ, որպեսզի տեղի ունենա ինչ-որ բան, բացի այն, ինչ տեղի է ունենում:

Այսպիսին է իրավիճակը: _Դա_ այն է, ինչ կա, այլ ոչ թե այն, ինչ դուք կարող եք պատկերացնել:

Ելնելով ձեր փորձից, ձեր երևակայության մեջ դուք ստեղծել եք պատկերացում Պահանջի մասին, որը ձեզ ասում է, որ կենդանի մնալու համար ձեզ ինչ-որ բան է անհրաժեշտ: Բայց պատկերացրեք, որ ձեր համար միևնույն է, կենդանի՞ եք դուք, թե՞ մեռած: Այդ դեպքում ի՞նչ է ձեզ պետք:

Բացարձակապես ոչինչ:

Իսկ հիմա լսեք ճշմարտությունը ձեր մասին.  անհնար է կենդանի չմնալ: Դուք չեք կարող _դադարել_ ապրել: Հարցն այն չէ, _կապրե՞ք_ դուք արդյոք, հարցն այն է, թե _ինչպե՞ս_ կապրեք: Այսինքն, ի՞նչ ձև կընդունեք: Ինչպիսի՞ն կլինի ձեր փորձը:

Ես ասում եմ ձեզ հետևյալը. կենդանի մնալու համար ձեզ անհրաժեշտ չէ ոչինչ: Ձեր կենդանի մնալն երաշխավորված է: Ես ձեզ հավերժական կյանք եմ տվել և երբեք այն հետ չեմ վերցնի:

Լսելով սա, դուք կարող եք ասել. այո, բայց կենդանի մնալը մի բան է, իսկ երջանկությունը` լրիվ այլ բան: Դուք կարող եք պատկերացնել, որ ձեզ անհրաժեշտ է ինչ-որ բան, որպեսզի երջանիկ լինեք դրա հետ միասին, որ դուք կարող եք _երջանիկ_ լինել միայն որոշակի պայմաններում: Դա ճշմարիտ չէ, բայց դուք հավատում եք, որ պետք է ճիշտ լինի: Իսկ քանի որ համոզմունքը փորձ է ծնում, դուք սկսեցիք պատկերացնել կյանքը հենց այդ կերպ, և արդյունքում հնարեցիք մի Աստծո, որը նույնպես պետք է պատկերացնի կյանքը հենց այդ կերպով: Բայց Աստծո համար էլ դա նույնքան հեռու է ճշմարտությունից, որքան ձեր համար: Միակ տարբերությունն այն է, որ _Աստված դա գիտի_: 

Երբ դուք իմանաք դա, դուք կնմանվեք Աստծոն: Դուք կկարողանաք կառավարել ձեր կյանքը, և ձեր ամբողջ իրականությունը կփոխվի:

Իսկ հիմա Ես ձեզ մեծ գաղտնիք կհայտնեմ. երջանկությունը չի ստեղծվում որոշակի պայմանների արդյունքում: Որոշակի պայմանները ստեղծվում են երջանկության արդյունքում:

Սա այնքան կարևոր պնդում է, որ արժի կրկնել:

_Երջանկությունը չի ստեղծվում որոշակի պայմանների արդյունքում: Որոշակի պայմանները ստեղծվում են երջանկության արդյունքում:_

Այս պնդումն արդարացի է նաև գոյության յուրաքանչյուր այլ վիճակի համար:

_Սերը չի ստեղծվում որոշակի պայմանների արդյունքում: Որոշակի պայմանները ստեղծվում են սիրո արդյունքում:

Կարեկցանքը չի ստեղծվում որոշակի պայմանների արդյունքում: Որոշակի պայմանները ստեղծվում են կարեկցանքի արդյունքում:

Լիառատությունը չի ստեղծվում որոշակի պայմանների արդյունքում: Որոշակի պայմանները ստեղծվում են լիառատության արդյունքում:_

Պատկերացրեք գոյության յուրաքանչյուր վիճակ, որը կարող եք պատկերացնել կամ հնարել: Միշտ էլ ճշմարիտը կլինի այն, որ Գոյությունը նախորդում է ապրումներին և ստեղծում է դրանք:

Չհասկանալով դա, դուք պատկերացրել եք, որ ձեր երջանիկ լինելու համար անհրաժեշտ է, որ ինչ-որ բան տեղի ունենա, - ճիշտ նույնպես էլ դուք պատկերացրել եք Աստծո, ում համար էլ արդարացի է այդ նույն ճշմարտությունը:

Բայց եթե Աստված` Նախապատճառն է, այդ ի՞նչ կարող է պատահել, ինչ Աստված չէր ստիպի տեղի ունենալ առաջին հերթին: Եվ եթե Աստված ամենակարող է, ի՞նչ կարող է տեղի ունենալ, ինչը չի ընտրել Աստված:

Ի՞նչ մի արտակարգ բան կարող է պատահել, ինչն Աստված չէր կարողանա կասեցնել: Եվ եթե Աստված որոշել է _չը_-կասեցնել դա, չի՞ հանդիսանում արդյոք այդ երևույթը մի բան, ինչն ընտրել է Աստված:

Իհարկե, հանդիսանում է:

Ինչու՞ ուրեմն Աստված թույլ է տալիս տեղի ունենալ մի բանի, ինչը դժբախտացնում է Նրան: Այդ հարցին մեկ պատասխան կա միայն, ինչն ընդունել դուք չեք կարող.

_Աստծոն ոչինչ չի դժբախտացնում:_

Դուք չեք կարող հավատալ դրան, քանի որ դրա համար ձեզ անհրաժեշտ է հավատալ առանց պահանջմունքների և դատողությունների Աստծո, իսկ դուք ընդունակ չեք պատկերացնել այդպիսի Աստծո: Դուք ընդունակ չեք պատկերացնել այդպիսի Աստծո, որովհետև դուք ընդունակ չեք պատկերացնել այդպիսի _մարդու_: Դուք չեք հավատում, որ կարող եք ապրել այդ կերպ, - _իսկ ձեզանից վսեմ Աստծո պատկերացնել դուք անկարող եք:_

Երբ դուք, վերջապես, կհասկանաք, որ _կարող եք_ ապրել այդ կերպ, դուք կիմանաք Աստծո մասին ամենն, ինչ հնարավոր է իմանալ:

Վարպետները գիտեն դա: Հենց հիմա ձեր մոլորակի վրա կան Վարպետներ, ովքեր գիտեն դա: Այդ Վարպետները եկել են տարբեր ավանդույթներից, կրոններից և մշակույթներից, բայց նրանք բոլորը մի ընդհանուր որակ ունեն.

_Ոչինչ չի կարող դժբախտացնել Վարպետին:_

Ձեր սահմանափակ մշակույթի նախնական ժամանակաշրջանում մադկանց մեծամասնությունը չէին հասնում վարպետության այդ մակարդակին: Նրանց միակ ցանկությունն էր խուսափել դժբախտությունից կամ ցավից: Նրանց ըմբռնումը չափազանց սահմանափակ էր, որպեսզի հասկանար, որ ցավը չպետք դժբախտացնի մարդուն, այդ պատճառով նրանց կյանքի ստրատեգիան կառուցվում էր այն մտքի շուրջ, ինչն ավելի ուշ ստացավ Հաճույքի Սկզբունք անունը: Նրանց գրավում էր այն, ինչը հաճույք էր պատճառում, և վանում էր այն, ինչը զրկում էր հաճույքից (կամ ցավ էր պատճառում):

Այդպես ծնվեց Առաջին Պատրանքը, պատկերացումը Պահանջի Գոյության մասին: Դա այն է, ինչը կարելի է կոչել նաև առաջին սխալ:

Պահանջ գոյություն չունի: Իրականում, երջանիկ լինելու համար, դուք ոչինչի կարիք չունեք:

Երջանկությունը` մտքի վիճակ է: 

Դա այն է, ինչ մարդիկ վաղ ժամանակաշրջանում չէին կարողանում հասկանալ: Եվ, քանի որ նրանց թվում էր, որ երջանիկ լինելու համար իրենց ինչ-որ բան է հարկավոր, նրանք որոշեցին, որ նույն բանը պետք է արդարացի լինի նաև ամբողջ Կյանքի համար: Նրանք այստեղ ներգրավեցին նաև Կյանքի այն մասը, որն իրենք հասկանում էին որպես Բարձրագույն Ուժ` ուժ, որի մասին հետագա սերունդները սկսեցին մտածել որպես կենդանի էության մասին, ու տվեցին նրան ամենատարբեր անուններ , այդ թվում նաև Ալլահ, Յահվե, Յեհովա և Աստված:

Այն ժամանակ մարդկանց դժվար չէր պատկերացնել ավելի հզոր ուժ, քան իրենք են: Փաստորեն, դա նույնիսկ անհրաժեշտ էր: Այն, ինչ հսկողության ենթակա չէր, բացատրություն էր պահանջում: 

Սխալը ոչ թե այն էր, որ ընդհանրապես գոյություն ունի “Աստված” հասկացողությունը, - Աստված, Ամենի, Ինչ Գոյություն Ունի, միասնական ուժը և միասնական էներգիան, - սխալ էր այն ենթադրությունը, որ այդ Բացարձակ Ուժն ու Բացարձակ Էներգիան ընդհանրապես կարող է ինչ-որ բանի կարիք ունենալ; որ Աստծո երջանկությունն ու բավարարվածությունը, կատարյալությունն ու հնարավորությունների իրականացումը, ինչ-որ կերպ կարող են կախված լինել ինչ-որ բանից կամ էլի ինչ-որ մեկից:

Դա նույնն է, ինչ պնդել, թե Լրիվությունը լրիվ չի, որ նրան էլի ինչ-որ բան է հարկավոր, որպեսզի _այն դառնա_ լրիվ: Այստեղ առկա է _հասկացությունների_ անհամապատասխանությունը, - բայց դուք այդ չեք տեսնում: Այսօր շատերն այդ չեն տեսնում:

Ստեղծելով ինչ-որ բանից կախյալ Աստծո, մարդկային մշակույթը ստեղծեց հեքիաթ, որի համաձայն Աստված նույնիսկ ինչ-որ _ծրագիր_ ունի: Այլ խոսքերով ասած, Իրեն երջանիկ զգալու համար Աստված իբր ցականում է կամ ունի պահանջ, որպեսզի ինչ-որ բան տեղի ունենա, և այդ բանը _պետք է տեղի ունենա միայն որոշակի կերպով:_

Այդ հեքիաթից բյուրեղացել է մի պատկերացում, որը կարելի է արտահայտել մեկ ֆրազով. _Թող Քո Կամքը լինի:_

Ձեր պատկերացումն այն մասին, որ Ես _տիրապետում եմ_ Կամքի, ստիպել է ձեզ փորձել հասկանալ, թե այդ ինչ բան է Իմ Կամքը: Բայց շատ արագ պարզ դարձավ, որ այդ հարցում ընդհանուր համաձայնության գալ դուք չեք կարող: Եվ, եթե ոչ բոլորն են ի վիճակի հասկանալ, թե ինչ բան է Կամքն Աստծո, ուրեմն ոչ բոլորն են ընդունակ կատարել Կամքն Աստծո:

Ձեզանից ամենաճարպիկներն օգտագործեցին այդ նկատառումը, որպեսզի բացատրեն, թե ինչու ոմանց կյանքն ավելի լավ է աշխատում, քան ուրիշներինը: Բայց դրանից անմիջապես հետո ի հայտ եկավ մի այլ հարց. եթե Աստված` Աստված է, ինչպե՞ս կարող է Նրա Կամքը չկատարվել:

Հասկանալի է, Առաջին Պատրանքը թույլ տեղ ունի: Այդ թույլ տեղը պետք է բացահայտեր այն, որ Պահանջի առկայության պատկերացումը խաբեական է: Բայց ինչ-որ տեղ հոգու խորքում մարդիկ գիտեին, որ չեն կարող _հրաժարվել_ այդ պատրանքից, հակառակ դեպքում կյանքից կանհետանա մի ինչ-որ ամենակարևոր բան:

Եվ նրանք ճիշտ էին: Բայց նորից սխալ թույլ տվեցին: Փոխարենը Պատրանքի մեջ պատրանք տեսնելու և օգտագործելու այն նրա համար, ինչի համար որ այն նախատեսված էր, նրանք որոշեցին, որ պարտավոր են _ամրացնել նրա թույլ տեղը: _ 

Եվ այսպես, հենց Առաջին Պատրանքի թույլ տեղն ամրացնելու համար ստեղծվեց Երկրորդ Պատրանքը:

----------


## Enna Adoly

> Ինչ-որ մեկը գալիս և ասում է, որ դու ոչնչություն ես: Դու համաձայնվում ես:
> Ինչ-որ մեկը գալիս և ասում է, որ դու՝ Աստված ես: Դու չես համաձայնվում:
> 
> Ընտրության հարց է:


Եթե խորը մտածես կհասկանաս,որ աստված էլա ասում դու յա եղած,յա չէ...

----------

Sambitbaba (22.06.2013)

----------


## Sambitbaba

> Եթե խորը մտածես կհասկանաս,որ աստված էլա ասում դու յա եղած,յա չէ...


Մեկմեկու սխալ հասկանալուց խուսափելու համար՝ որոշեցի բացատրել ասածս.

Ինչ-որ մեկը գալիս և ասում է, որ դու ոչնչություն ես: "Ինչ-որ մեկը" = կրոն; "դու" = ոչ թե կոնկրետ դու կամ ես կամ երրորդը, այլ ընդհանրապես՝ մարդ:
Ինչ-որ մեկը գալիս և ասում է, որ դու՝ Աստված ես: "Ինչ-որ մեկը" = Ուոլշ կամ նման մարդիկ; "դու" = ոչ թե կոնկրետ դու կամ ես կամ երրորդը, այլ ընդհանրապես՝ մարդ:

Էննա ջան, իմ բոլոր գրառումներն Ակումբում՝ առաջին օրվանից առ այսօր, - ասում են այն մասին, որ մենք բոլորս էլ շատ կարևոր ենք, մենք բոլորս յուրահատուկ ենք, մենք բոլորս շատ սիրված ենք, մենք բոլորս մեկ ենք, քանի որ միևնույն Աստծո մասնիկներն ենք, և ըստ այդմ էլ՝ Մենք Բոլորս Աստվածներ Ենք:

Մինչև օրս այդ մասին եմ ասել: Իսկ այսօր բացել եմ այս թեման, որպեսզի պնդեմ ասածս:

Մի՞թե այդքանից հետո հնարավոր է, որ ես մեկին ոչնչություն համարեմ: Մի՞թե չի ստացվի, որ ինքս ինձ եմ ոչնչություն համարում, կամ ոչնչություն եմ համարում Աստծոն… :Smile:

----------


## Enna Adoly

> Մեկմեկու սխալ հասկանալուց խուսափելու համար՝ որոշեցի բացատրել ասածս.
> 
> Ինչ-որ մեկը գալիս և ասում է, որ դու ոչնչություն ես: "Ինչ-որ մեկը" = կրոն; "դու" = ոչ թե կոնկրետ դու կամ ես կամ երրորդը, այլ ընդհանրապես՝ մարդ:
> Ինչ-որ մեկը գալիս և ասում է, որ դու՝ Աստված ես: "Ինչ-որ մեկը" = Ուոլշ կամ նման մարդիկ; "դու" = ոչ թե կոնկրետ դու կամ ես կամ երրորդը, այլ ընդհանրապես՝ մարդ:
> 
> Էննա ջան, իմ բոլոր գրառումներն Ակումբում՝ առաջին օրվանից առ այսօր, - ասում են այն մասին, որ մենք բոլորս էլ շատ կարևոր ենք, մենք բոլորս յուրահատուկ ենք, մենք բոլորս շատ սիրված ենք, մենք բոլորս մեկ ենք, քանի որ միևնույն Աստծո մասնիկներն ենք, և ըստ այդմ էլ՝ Մենք Բոլորս Աստվածներ Ենք:
> 
> Մինչև օրս այդ մասին եմ ասել: Իսկ այսօր բացել եմ այս թեման, որպեսզի պնդեմ ասածս:
> 
> Մի՞թե այդքանից հետո հնարավոր է, որ ես մեկին ոչնչություն համարեմ: Մի՞թե չի ստացվի, որ ինքս ինձ եմ ոչնչություն համարում, կամ ոչնչություն եմ համարում Աստծոն…


Չէ,ես այդպիսի բան չասեցի,ոչ էլ մտածեցի:
Որ ճիշտն ասեմ,ո՛չ կրոնի կարծիքնա հետաքրքիր,ո՛չ էլ Ուոլշի...

----------

Sambitbaba (22.06.2013)

----------


## Sambitbaba

> Չէ,ես այդպիսի բան չասեցի,ոչ էլ մտածեցի:
> Որ ճիշտն ասեմ,ո՛չ կրոնի կարծիքնա հետաքրքիր,ո՛չ էլ Ուոլշի...


Ուրախ եմ, որ չմտածեցիր… :Smile:

----------


## Արէա

Վերջը ի՞նչ պարզվեց: Նիլ Դոնալդ Ուոլշին եթե մուտքի իրավունք տամ իմ սիրտ, երկնային արքայության մուտքի իրավունք կստանա՞մ, թե՞ չէ:

----------

Տրիբուն (25.06.2013)

----------


## Enna Adoly

> Վերջը ի՞նչ պարզվեց: Նիլ Դոնալդ Ուոլշին եթե մուտքի իրավունք տամ իմ սիրտ, երկնային արքայության մուտքի իրավունք կստանա՞մ, թե՞ չէ:


 :Jpit:  ուզում ես փորձի)))

----------


## Տրիբուն

> Վերջը ի՞նչ պարզվեց: Նիլ Դոնալդ Ուոլշին եթե մուտքի իրավունք տամ իմ սիրտ, երկնային արքայության մուտքի իրավունք կստանա՞մ, թե՞ չէ:


Քո սիրտ մուտքի իրավունքը քիչ ա: Պետք ա նաև անձանգրիդ պատճենը, տեղեկանք աշխատանքի վայրից, սեփականության իրավունքի վկայական, բանկի հաշվի քաղվածք, երկնային արքայությունից հրավեր ու ամրագրված մնալու տեղ, ու պիտի 60 եվրո վճարես: Pay-Pal-ով ընդունում ա վճարները:

----------


## Sambitbaba

*2.	ԱՆՀԱՋՈՂՈՒԹՅԱՆ  ՊԱՏՐԱՆՔԸ*

Պատկերացումն այն մասին, որ Աստծո կամքը կարող է _չկատարվել_, հակասում է ամենին, ինչ, ձեզ թվում է, դուք գիտեք Աստծո մասին`հատկապես, որ Աստված ամենակարող է, ամենահաս է, որ Նա Բարձրագույն Էություն է (Ամենաբրձրյալը), Արարիչն է, - բայց և այնպես հենց այդպիսի պատկերացումն եք դուք ընդունում այդպիսի խանդավառությամբ: 

Դա ծնում է կատարյալ անհավանական, բայց շատ ուժեղ պատրանք, որ _Աստված կարող է անհաջողության մատնվել_:  Աստված կարող է ցանկանալ մի բան, բայց չստանալ այն: Աստված կարող է ձգտել ինչ-որ բանի, բայց չհասնել դրան: Աստված կարող ինչ-որ բանի կարիք ունենալ, բայց չունենալ այդ բանը:

Կարճ ասած, Աստծո Կամքը կարող է չկատարվել:

Այդ պատկերացումն ամբողջովին անհիմն է, չէ որ նույնիսկ մարդկային միտքը, իր սահմանափակ ընկալումով կարող էր նկատել անհամապատասխանությունը: Բայց դուք շատ հարուստ երևակայություն ունեք և զարմանալի հեշտությամբ կարող եք ամենաանհավանական բաներին էլ հավատալ: Դուք ոչ միայն պատկերացրեցիք Աստծո, ով կարիքներ ունի, դուք պատկերացրեցիք Աստծո, ով չի կարող բավարարել Իր կարիքները:

Ինչպե՞ս կարողացաք այդ անել: Դարձյալ, պրոյեկցիայի օգնությամբ: Դուք պրոյեկցում եք ձեզ ձեր Աստծո վրա:

Եվ նորից, Աստծոն վերագրվող հնարավորությունները, կամ գոյության որակը, անմիջականորեն դուրս է բերված ձեր սեփական փորձից: Քանի որ դուք նկատել եք, իբր _դուք_ չեք կարող ստանալ ամենն, ինչ, ըստ ձեր պատկերացման անհրաժեշտ է ձեզ երջանիկ լինելու համար, դուք հայտարարում եք, որ նույն բանն արդարացի է նաև Աստծո համար:

Հիմնվելով այդ պատրանքի վրա, դուք հնարել եք հեքիաթ, որը պնդում է, որ կյանքի ելքը պարզ չէ: Այն կարող է հաջողվել, իսկ կարող է և ոչ: Ամեն ինչ կարող է լավ լինել, բայց կարող է և ոչ: Այն բարի ավարտ կունենա, եթե տեղի չունենա ճիշտ հակառակը:

Համեմելով այս խառնուրդը կասկածներով` կասկածներով, որ Աստված կարող է բավարարել Իր կարիքները (եթե ընդունենք, որ Ես դրանք ունեմ), - դուք առաջին անգամ բախվեցիք վախի հետ:

Քանի դեռ դուք չէիք հնարել հեքիաթն Իր պահանջները բավարարել չկարողացող Աստծո մասին, դուք չգիտեիք, թե ինչ է վախը: Վախենալու համար _ոչինչ_ չկար: Աստված պատասխանատու էր ձեր համար, Աստված Ամենակարող էր, Աստված Հրաշք էր և Փառք, և ամեն ինչ լավ էր աշխարհում: Ի՞նչ կարող էր չստացվել:

Բայց հետո ի հայտ եկավ պատկերացումը, որ Աստված կարող է ինչ-որ բան ցանկանալ, և, փաստորեն, չստանալ ցանկացածը: Աստված կարող էր ցանկանալ, որ բոլոր Իր զավակները վերադառնան Իր մոտ երկինք, բայց երեխաներն իրենք, իրենց արարքներով կարող են խանգարել դրան:

Այդ գաղափարը նույնպես ուժ առավ, և նորից մադրկային միտքը չնկատեց հակասությունները: Ինչպե՞ս Աստծո արարածները կարող էին խանգարել Արարչի Կամքի կատարմանը, եթե Արարիչ և իր արարածները` մեկ են: Ինչպե՞ս կարելի էր կասկածել կյանքի ելքի վրա, եթե Նա, Ով ձգտում է արդյունքին, և Նա, ով այն փորձում է, - մեկ են: 

Հասկանալի է, որ Երկրորդ Պատրանքը թույլ կողմ ունի: Այն պետք է որ բացեր ձեր աչքերն այն բանի վրա, որ պատկերացումն Անհաջողության մասին` սուտ է: Բայց ինչ-որ տեղ հոգու խորքում մարդիկ գիտեին, որ նրանք չեն կարող _հրաժարվել այդ_ պատրանքից, հակառակ դեպքում կյանքից ինչ-որ շատ կարևոր բան կկորչի:

Եվ դարձյալ, նրանք ճիշտ էին: Բայց կրկին սխալ կատարեցին: Փոխարենը Պատրանքի մեջ պատրանք տեսնելու և օգտագործելու այն նրա համար, ինչի համար որ այն նախատեսված էր, նրանք որոշեցին, որ պարտավոր են _ամրացնել նրա թույլ տեղը_:

Եվ այսպես, հենց Երկրորդ Պատրանքի թույլ տեղն ամրացնելու համար ստեղծվեց Երրորդ Պատրանքը:

----------


## Sambitbaba

*3.	ԲԱԺԱՆՎԱԾՈՒԹՅԱՆ  ՊԱՏՐԱՆՔԸ*


Երկրորդ Պատրանքի վրա գլուխ կոտրել դադարելու միակ միջոցն էր Երրորդ Պատրանքը ստեղծելը.

Արարիչ և իր արարածները մի ամբողջականություն _չեն_:

Դրա համար մարդկային մտքին պահանջվեց պատկերացնել անհնարի հնարավորությունը` որ Այն, Ինչ Մի Բան Է, Մի Բան չէ; որ Այն, Ինչ Միասին Է, իրականում մասնատված է:

Միասնության Բացակայության այս պատրանքը` Բաժանվածության գոյության պատկերացումն է:

Մարդկությունն եկել է այն եզրահանգմանը, որ, եթե արարածները բաժան են Արարչից և եթե Արարիչ թույլ է տալիս Իր արարածներին անել այն, ինչ իրենց դուր է գալիս, նշանակում է, արարածները կարող են անել մի ինչ-որ այնպիսի բան, _ինչ Արարիչ չի ուզում_: Եվ այդպիսի իրավիճակում կարելի էր գնալ Արարչի Կամքին հակառակ: Աստված կարող էր ցանկանալ ինչ-որ բան, բայց չստանար:

Միասնականության բացակայությունն ապահովում է Անհաջողության հնարավորությունը, իսկ Անհաջողությունը հնարավոր է միայն այն ժամանակ, երբ գոյություն ունի Պահանջ: Մի պատրանքը ծնում է մյուսը:

Առաջին երեք պատրանքները`վճռական պատրանքներ են: Նրանք այնքան կարևոր են, այնքան են քաջալերում մնացած պատրանքներին, որ դրանք բացատրելու և ամեն պարագայում դրանց բացատրության _հնարավորությունը_ երաշխավորելու համար, տարբեր առասպելներ են ստեղծվել:

Ձեր մշակույթներից յուրաքանչյուրն ստեղծել է իր առասպելները, բայց բոլոր նրանք սկիզբ են առել միևնույն ելակետերից: Ամենաճանաչվածներից մեկն է` Ադամի ու Եվայի մասին առասպելը:

Այն պատմում է, որ առաջին տղամարդուն և առաջին կնոջը ստեղծել է Աստված և նրանք ապրել են Եդեմական Այգում, կամ Դրախտում: Նրանք վայելում էին հավերժական կյանքն ու միասնությունը Աստվածայինի հետ:

Իդիլիական Կյանքի փոխարեն Աստված մի բան էր միայն պահանջում. Նա հրամայեց Չարի և Բարու Ճանաչման Ծառի պտուղները չուտել:

Համաձայն այդ լեգենդի, Եվան, չնայած արգելիքն, կերավ պտուղը: Նա չհնազանդվեց հրամանին: Բայց դա միայն նրա մեղքը չէր: Նրան գայթակղեց օձը, որն իրականում այն էությունն էր, որին դուք կոչում եք Սատանա, կամ Դև: 

Ուրեմն, ո՞վ է ի վերջո այդ Դևը: Համաձայն մի լեգենդի, դա անկյալ հրեշտակն է, Աստծո արարածը, ով համարձակվեց ցանկանալ լինել նույնքան մեծ, որքան իր Արարիչը:  Դա, պատմում է լեգենդը, հիմնական զանցանքն է, բարձրագույն  աստվածանարգանքը: Բոլոր արարածները պարտավոր են պաշտել Աստծոն և երբեք չձգտեն մոտենալ կամ փորձել գերազանցել Նրան Նրա վեհության մեջ:

Մարդկային մշակույթի հիմնական հեքիաթի կոնկրետ այդ մեկնակերպում դուք շեղվել եք ձեր սովորական շաբլոնից, վերագրելով Ինձ որակներ, որոնք արտացոլված _չեն_ մարդկային փորձում:

Մարդիկ իրոք _ցանկանում են_, որպեսզի իրենց սերունդներն ամբողջ ուժը ներդնեն նրա համար, որպեսզի լինեն նույնպիսին, եթե ոչ ավելի լավը, քան իրենք: Բոլոր գիտակից ծնողների համար գոյություն չունի ավելի մեծ հաճույք, քան տեսնել իրենց զավակներին հարուստ, կյանքում իրենցից ավելի լավ տեղ գրավող, տեսնել, թե ինչպես են նրանց նվաճումները գերազանցում իրենց սեփական նվաճումներին:

Մյուս կողմից, նրանք պնդում են, որ դա վիրավորում է Աստծոն, Նրան ցավ է պատճառում: Սատանան, անկյալ հրեշտակը, մերժվեց, հեռացվեց հոտից, անիծվեց, և հանկարծ Վերջնական Իրականության մեջ հանդես են գալիս երկու ուժ` Աստված և Սատանան,  և երկու տեղ, որտեղից նրանք տանում են իրենց աշխատանքը, - երկինքը և դժոխքը: 

Համաձայն լեգենդի, հենց Սատանան գայթակղեց մարդկանց, ստիպելով նրանց չհպատակվել Աստծո Կամքին: Այժմ Աստված և Սատանան մրցակիցներ են դարձել մարդկային հոգու համար պայքարում: Եվ որ ամենազարմանալին է, այս մրցակցության մեջ _Աստված կարող է պարտություն կրել_: 

Այս ամենն ապացուցում է, որ Ես ամենակարող Աստված չէի… կամ Ես ամենակարող _էի_, բայց չցանկացա օգտվել Իմ հզորությունից, ցանկանալով հնարավորություն տալ Սատանային: _Եվ կամ էլ_ խոսքը ոչ թե այն մասին է, որպեսզի հնարավորություն տրվի Սատանային, այլ այն մասին, որպեսզի ազատ կամք տրվի մարդկային արարածներին:_ Եթե միայն_ հաշվի չառնենք այն, որ, եթե դուք ձեր “ազատ” կամքն _արտահայտեք_  ոչ Իմ կողմից հավանության արժանացած միջոցով, Ես կտամ ձեզ Սատանային, ով ձեզ հավերժական տանջանքների կենթարկի:

Այս խճճված հեքիաթները ձեր մոլորակի վրա վերաճեցին կրոնական ուսմունքի:

Ինչ վերաբերվում է Ադամի ու Եվայի մասին հեքիաթին, շատերը հավատում են. այն պատճառով, որ Եվան կերավ արգելված պտուղը, Ես պատժեցի առաջին տղամարդուն և առաջին կնոջը, վտարելով նրանց Եդեմական Այգուց:  Եվ (եթե դուք կարող եք հավատալ դրան) _Ես պատժում եմ նրանցից հետո ապրող բոլոր տղամարդկանց և կանանց_, մեղադրելով նրանց առաջին մարդու կողմից կատարած առաջին մեղքի մեջ և դատապերտելով ապրել իրենց կյանքը Երկրի վրա Ինձանից առանձին: 

Այս և մյուս, ոչ պակաս պատկերավոր հեքիաթներում, առաջին երեք պատրանքներն այնքան դրամատիկորեն են պատկերված, որ մարդիկ, և հատկապես երեխաները, ոչ շուտով են դրանք մոռանում: Սրանք այնպիսի հաջողությամբ են ներշնչում վախը մանկական սրտերում, որ ամեն մի սերունդ կրկնում է այն նորից ու նորից: Արդյուքնում` առաջին երեք պատրանքները խորը տպավորված են մարդու հոգեկան կառուցվածքում:

      1. Աստված ունի ծրագիր (Գոյություն ունի Պահանջ)

      2. Կյանքի արդյունքը կասկածելի է (Գոյություն ունի Անհաջողություն)

3.	Դուք առանձնացված եք Աստծոց (Գոյություն ունի Բաժանվածություն)

Այն դեպքում երբ պատկերացումներն այն մասին, որ գոյություն ունեն Պահանջ և Անհաջողություն, որոշիչ են մնացած բոլոր Պատրանքների համար, Բաժանվածության գոյության մասին պատկերացումն ամենաուժեղ ազդեցությունն է գործում մարդկային գործերի վրա:

Երրորդ Պատրանքի ազդեցությունը մարդկությունն զգում է մինչ այսօր:

Եթե դուք Երրորդ Պատրանքը ճշմարտություն եք համարում, ձեզ որոշակի կենսափորձ է սպասվում:

Եթե դուք այն ճշմարտություն չեք համարում, այլ գիտեք, որ դա պատրանք է, ձեր կենսափորձը լրիվ ուրիշը կլինի:

Տարբերությունը նրանց մեջ հսկայական է:

Այժմ ձեր մոլորակի վրա համարյա բոլորը հավատում են Բաժանվածության Պատրանքի իրական լինելուն: Արդյունքում մարդիկ իրենց բաժանված են զգում Աստծոց և բաժանված մեկմեկուց: 

Բաժանվածության զգացումն Ինձանից շատ է խանգարում մարդկանց գիտակցված վերաբերվել Ինձ: Նրանք կամ սխալ են հասկանում Ինձ, կամ վախենում են, կամ օգնություն են խնդրում` կամ ընդհանրապես հերքում են Ինձ:

Վարվելով այդ կերպ, մարդիկ կորցնում են սքանչելի հնարավորությունը` օգտագործել Տիեզերքի ամենահզոր ուժը: Նրանք մատնում են իրենց մի կյանքի, որը, ինչպես իրենց է թվում, նրանք չեն կարող կառավարել, պայմանների, որոնք, ինչպես իրենք են մտածում, նրանք անկարող են փոխել, այդպիսով ստանալով կենսափորձ և կյանքի ավարտ, որոցից, ըստ իրենց համոզմունքների, նրանք չեն կարող խուսափել:

Նրանք անց են կացնում կյանքը կատարյալ խելացնորության մեջ, ցավ պատճառելով իրենց և տանելով այդ ցավը մեծ հաճույքով, հավատալով, որ իրենց լուռ տղամարդկությամբ կնվաճեն Իմ բարյացկամությունն ու կընկնեն երկնային արքայություն, որտեղ իրենց պարգևը կստանան:

----------


## Sambitbaba

*3.	ԲԱԺԱՆՎԱԾՈՒԹՅԱՆ  ՊԱՏՐԱՆՔԸ* /շարունակություն/


Կան շատ պատճառներ, որպեսզի առանց ավելորդ բողոքների տառապանքը լավ ծառայություն կատարի հոգու համար, բայց երկնքում պարգևատրվելու երաշխիքը նրանց հետ ոչ մի կապ չունի: 

Վարպետը երբեք չի բողոքում և այդ կերպ քչացնում է տառապանքն իր շուրջ` նմանապես նաև իր ներսում: Ընդ որում Վարպետը խուսափում է բողոքներից ոչ թե _նրա համար_, որպեսզի սահմանափակի տառապանքը, այլ այն պատճառով, որ ցավի ապրումները չի մեկնաբանում որպես տառապանք, ցավը նրա համար` ուղղակի ցավ է:

Ցավը`ապրում է: Տառապանքը` _դատողությունն է_ այդ ապրումի մասին: Բազմաթիվ մարդկանց դատողությունը հանգում է նրան, որ ցավի ապրումն անընդունելի է և այն չպետք է լինի: Եվ այնուհանդերձ հենց այն, թե ինչ աստիճանի է ցավն ընկալվում որպես կատարյալ մի զգացմունք, որոշում է, թե որքանով կարող են տանջանքները բացառվել կյանքից: Հենց դրա ընկալումն է թույլ տալիս Վարպետին հաղթահարել բոլոր տանջանքները, չնայած դա չի նշանակում, թե նրան հաջողվում է խուսափել որևէ ցավից:

Անգամ վարպետության չհասած մարդիկ զգում են տարբերությունը ցավի և տանջանքի միջև: Որպես օրինակ կարող է ծառայել հիվանդ ատամի հեռացումը: Հեռացնելը ցավալի է, բայց այդպիսի ցավը մարդ ողջունում է:

Բաժանվածության զգացումն Ինձանից խանգարում է մարդկանց դիմել Ինձ, ընկերություն անել Ինձ հետ, օգտագործելով Իմ ստեղծագործական և բուժիչ ուժի ամբողջ հզորությունը նրա համար, որպեսզի վերջ տրվի տանջանքներին, և կամ ցանկացած այլ նպատակի համար:  

Բաժանվածության զգացումը մեկմեկուց մարդկանց հնարավորություն է տալիս ուրիշների հանդեպ կատարել այն, ինչ երբեք քեզ համար չէիր անի: Ի վիճակի չլինելով հասկանալ, որ նրանք _կատարում են_ այդ իրենց իսկ համար, նրանք կրկին ու կրկին անցանկալի հետևանքներ են ստեղծում իրենց ամենօրյա կյանքի և իրենց մոլորակային փորձի համար:

Ասում են, որ այսօր մարդիկ բախվում են նույն խնդիրների հետ, որոնց հետ նրանք բախվել են մարդկության ծագման ամենասկզբում` և դա ճիշտ է, բայց ամեն անգամ ավելի քիչ չափով: Ժլատությունը, բռնությունը, նախանձն ու մարջդկային վարքի այլ արտահայտումները, որոնք ոչ ոգու օգուտ չեն բերում, մինչև օրս հատուկ են ձեր ցեղի ներկայացուցիչներին, չնայած այժմ արդեն դա փոքրամասնությանն է վերաբերվում: Դա ձեր բարեշրջման հատկանիշն է:

Ձեր հասարակարգի ջանքերն ուղղված են ոչ այնքան դեպի այդպիսի վարքի փոխման միջոցների որոնումները, որքան դեպի դրա համար պատժի միջոցները որոշելը: Մարդիկ մտածում են, թե պատիժը կարող է ինչ-որ բան շտկել: Ոմանք մինչև օրս չեն հասկանում, որ, քանի դեռ չեն նորոգել անցանկալի վարք _հարուցող և նպաստող_ հասարակական պայմանները, նրանք ոչինչ չեն կարող շտկել:  

Իրական օբյեկտիվ վերլուծությունն ապացուցում է այդ, բայց շատերն անտեսում են այդ ապացույցներն ու առաջվա պես փորձում են հասարարական խնդիրները լուծել այն նույն էներգիայով, որով ստեղծել էին դրանք: Սպանությունների օգնությամբ փորձում են վերջ դնել սպանություններին, բռնության օգնությամբ` բռնությանը, դիմելով ցասմանը, փորձում են ոչնչացնել ցասումը: Նրանք չեն նկատում նման գործողությունների երեսպաշտությունը և արդյունքում հաստատում են այն իրենց կյանքում:

Ընդունելով, որ առաջին երեք Պատրանքներն _իրոք_ պատրանքներ են, մարդիկ կդադարեին հերքել ամբողջ Կյանքի Միասնությունը, այն ժամանակ կանհետանար ձեր մոլորակի վրայի ամբողջ կյանքի վրա կախված վտանգը:

Շատերն առաջվա պես իրենց բաժանված են տեսնում մեկմեկուց, ամբողջ կենդանի աշխարհից, Աստծոց: Նրանք նկատում են, որ քարուքանդ են անում իրենց, բայց շարունակում են պնդել, որ չեն հասկանում, թե ինչպես են այդ անում: Իհարկե, հայտարարում են նրանք, իրենց սեփական վարքը կապ չունի դրա հետ: Նրանք ի վիճակի չեն տեսնել կապը` սեփական որոշումների, սեփական ընտրության, - և ամբողջ աշխարհի միջև:

Նման պնդումներ կիսում են շատ մարդիկ, և, եթե դուք ցանկանում եք, որ նրանք փոխվեն, հենց դուք` նրանք, ովքեր իսկապես հասկացել են Պատճառն ու Հետևանքը, կարող եք փոխել նրանց: Չէ որ ձեր եղբայրակիցները համարում են, որ իրենց կիրակնօրյա լրագիրը ստանալու համար ամեն շաբաթ հարյուր հազարավոր ծառեր ոչնչացնելով, նրանք ոչ մի բացասական ազդեցություն չեն գործում Ամբողջի վրա:

Ճիշտ նույն կերպ նրանք բացասական ազդեցություն չեն գործում Ամբողջի վրա, երբ ատմոսֆերա են նետում ցանկացած ապականող նյութեր, որպեսզի անփոփոխ պահեն իրենց համար արդեն սովորական ապրելակերպը:

Նրանք ոչ մի բացասական ազդեցություն չեն գործում Ամբողջի վրա, արևի էներգիան օգտագործելու փոխարեն օգտագործելով հանածո վառելանյութերը:

Նրանք ոչ մի բացասական ազդեցություն չեն գործում Ամբողջի վրա, ծխելով, օրը երեք անգամ սև միս ուտելով կամ հսկայական քանակության ալկոհոլ խմելով, և նրանք հոգնել են այդ մասին իրենց ասող մարդկանցից:

Նրանք ոչ մի _բացասական ազդեցություն_ չեն գործում, - պնդում են նրանք, - և նրանք հոգնել են այդ մասին իրենց ասող մարդկանցից:

Առանձին մարդկանց վարմունքը, - ասում են նրանք իրենց, - այնպիսի բացասական ազդեցություն չի թողնում Ամբողջի վրա, որն իրոք կարող էր բերել այդ Ամբողջի _կործանմանը_: Դա հնարավոր կլիներ միայն այն դեպքում, եթե ոչինչ բաժան չլիներ` եթե Ամբողջը փաստորեն հենց ինքն ամեն ինչ աներ: Բայց դա խելոք չէ: Երրորդ Պատրանքը` իրականություն է: _Մենք` բաժանված ենք:_

Եվ այնուհանդերձ, ոչ մեկմեկու, և ոչ էլ Կյանքի հետ ամբողջականություն չկազմող առանձին մարդկանց առանձին գործողությունները, իրոք որ շատ մեծ ազդեցություն են գործում Կյանքի վրա: Այժմ, վերջապես, պրիմիտիվ զարգացման մտածելակերպից դեպի ավելի զարգացած հասարակության մտածելակերպին անցման հետ մեկտեղ, ավելի ու ավելի շատ մարդիկ են սկսում ընդունել դա:

Դա տեղի է ունենում այն աշխատանքի շնորհիվ, որը կատարում եք դուք և ձեզպեսները: Քանզի դուք բարձրացնում եք ձեր ձայնը: Դուք ահազանգ եք տալիս: Դուք համախմբում եք ձեր ջանքերը, որպեսզի արթնացնեք մեկմեկու, ամեն մեկն իր ձևով, ոմանք` գործելով միայնակ, իսկ մյուսները` խմբովի:

Հին ժամանակներում շատ չէին նրանք, ովքեր պատրաստ և ընդունակ էին արթնացնել ուրիշների: Այդ պատճառով էր, որ մեծամասնությունը, ապրելով պատրանքների մեջ, ամբողջովին խճճվել է արդեն: Ինչու՞ այն փաստը, որ իրենք բաժանված են, խնդիրներ է ստեղծում: Ինչպե՞ս պատահեց, որ հնարավոր չէր ստեղծել ինչ-որ մի այլ բան, բացի հասարակական կյանքը` մեկը բոլորի համար և բոլորը մեկի, - ինչը կաշխատեր առանց պայքարի:

Ահա հարցեր, որ սկսում են տալ մարդիկ:

Հասկանալի է, որ Երրորդ Պատրանքը թույլ տեղ ունի: Այն պետք է բացեր ձեր աչքերն այն բանի վրա, որ ձեր պատկերացումը Բաժանվածության մասին` սուտ պատկերացում է: Բայց ինչ-որ տեղ հոգու խորքում մարդիկ գիտեին, որ չեն կարող _հրաժարվել_ այդ պատրանքից, այլ կերպ ինչ-որ շատ կարևոր բան կանհետանա կյանքից:

Եվ, կրկին, նրանք ճիշտ էին: Բայց նորից նրանք սխալ գործեցին: Փոխարենը Պատրանքի մեջ պատրանք տեսնելու և օգտագործելու այն նրա համար, ինչի համար որ այն նախատեսված էր, նրանք որոշեցին, որ պարտավոր են ամրացնել նրա թույլ տեղը:

Հենց Երրորդ Պատրանքի թույլ տեղն ամրացնելու համար ստեղծվեց Չորրորդ Պատրանքը:

----------


## Sambitbaba

*4.	ՊԱԿԱՍԻ  ՊԱՏՐԱՆՔԸ*

Այս պատրանքը Երրորդ Պատրանքի հետևանքն է, քանզի առանց Բաժանվածության պատկերացման, Պակասի մասին պատկերացումը ոչինչով հնարավոր չէր լինի արդարացնել: Եթե գոյություն ունի միայն Մեկ Բան, և այդ Մեկը` Ամենն Է, Ինչ Կա, ոչ մի պակաս լինել չի կարող, քանի որ Մեկը`հենց ամեն ինչ է, հետևաբար…

_Այն ինքնաբավարար է:_

Սա Աստծո բուն էության ձևակերպումն է:

Սակայն դա այն չէ, ինչը մարդուն տալիս է փորձ, _չէ որ մարդիկ երևակայել են, որ իրենք բաժանված են Աստծոց_, և նմանապես բաժանված են մեկմեկուց: Բայց ոչ մի մարդ բաժանված չէ Աստծոց, այնպես ինչպես Աստված` Ամենն է, ինչ կա: Հետևաբար, մարդիկ բաժանված չեն և _չեն կարող_ իրարից բաժանված լինել:

Սա մարդկանց բուն էության ձևակերպումն է:

Սխալ կլիներ պնդել, թե Բաժանվածության մասին պատկերացումը` “վնասակար պատկերացում է”, որ այն չի ծառայում իր նպատակին: Իրականում, այն օրհնված պատկերացում էր, քանի որ թույլ տվեց Ամբողջին հասկանալ, որ Ինքը` բազում մասնիկների գումարն է, և նույնիսկ ավելին: Այդ Պատրանքը հիանալի ծառայում է ձեր նպատակներին, _երբ դուք օգտագործում եք այն որպես փորձ ձեռք բերելու գործիք:_

Երբ դուք մոռանում եք այն մասին, որ բաժանվածությունը` պատրանք է, դուք սկսում եք նրան իրերի իրական վիճակ համարել: Պատրանքն այլևս չի ծառայում փորձ ձեռք բերելուն, այն ինքը _դառնում է փորձ_:

Այդ կերպ, ուրիշին ձեր հանդեպ ավելի շատ հոգատարություն ցուցաբերելու համար ձևանալով զայրացած, վերջիվերջո դուք իրականում սկսում եք զայրանալ:

Կամ, այլ մարդու խանդը հրահրելու համար ինչ-որ մեկի հանդեպ արտահայտելով հետաքրքրություն, դուք հանկարծ հայտնաբերում եք, որ հետաքրքրության պատրանքն իրականում շատ ռեալ է դարձել…

_Գործիքը դառնում է փորձ:_

Այդ պրոցեսի շնորհիվ դուք սկսեցիք հավատալ, որ բաժանված եք, որ այն համընդհանուր դաշտում, որը դուք Տիեզերք եք անվանում, Բաժանվածությունը հնարավոր է:

Եվ այսպես, Ես խոսում եմ Երրորդ Պատրանքի մասին որպես պատրանքներից ամենաուժեղի, և հենց այդպես է, որ կա: Այն հսկայական ազդեցություն է գործում ձեր ամենօրյա փորձի վրա: Եվ, որ ամենակարևորն է, բաժանվածության ձեր հավատը ձեզ բերել է “պակասի” մասին պատկերացմանը:

Երբ գոյություն ուներ միայն Մեկ Բան և դուք գիտեիք, որ_ հենց դուք եք_ այդ Մեկը, երբեք հարց չէր ծագում, թե ինչ-որ բան կարող է բավարար չլինել: Ձեզ միշտ ամեն ինչ հերիքում էր: Բայց, երբ դուք որոշեցիք, որ գոյություն ունի _ավելի_ քան Մեկը, դրանից հետո (և միայն դրանից հետո) կարող էր թվալ, թե ինչ-որ բան կարող է պակաս լինել:

Այդ “այլ բանը”, որը, ձեր կարծիքով, գոյություն ունի, Կյանքի նյութն է: Բայց դուք հենց _կաք_ Կյանքը և այն, ինչ _հանդիսանում է_ Կյանքը, - որն է Ինքն Աստված:

Քանի դեռ կշարունակեք մտածել, որ բաժանված եք Աստծոց, դուք ձեզ տարբեր կհամարեք Աստծոց`նրանից, ով Ինքը Կյանքն Է: Դուք կարող եք մտածել, որ դուք այն եք, ինչն _ապրում է_, բայց չեք կարող պատկերացնել, որ դուք` Ինքը Կյանքն Եք:

Ձեր այդ բաժանումը _Ձեզանից_ հենց այն է, ինչը դուք կոչում եք “Արտաքսում Դրախտից”: Այդպես հանկարծակի հավերժական կյանքի փոխարեն հայտնվեց մահը: Հանկարծակի, այն բանից հետո երբ ամեն ինչի առատություն էր, հայտնվեց Պակասը: 

Հանկարծակի սկսեց թվալ, որ կյանքի շատ տեսանկյուններ մրցակցում են իրար մեջ հանուն Ինքը Կյանքի: Դա անհնար է Վերջնական Իրականության մեջ, բայց ոչ ձեր երևակայություններում: Դուք ընդունակ եք նույնիսկ երևակայել, որ մրցակցում եք թռչունների հետ, մեղուների հետ, կյանքի յուրաքանչյուր արտահայտման հետ, այդ թվում նաև այլ մարդկային արարածների հետ: Դուք ընդունակ եք ստեղծել մղձավանջ, որի մեջ ամենն, ինչ օժանդակում է ձեր կյանքին, դառնում է այն, ինչ սահմանափակում է ձեր կյանքը: Այդպիսով, դուք իրոք որ պատրաստ եք խեղդել այն, ինչը ձեզ պահպանում է: 

Ձեզ ասում են, որ դուք իշխանություն ունեք, բայց դուք որոշում եք, որ դա նշանակում է _տիրել_*: Արդյունքում դուք իրոք որ պատերազմ եք սկսում բնության և իրերի բնական ընթացքի հետ:

Դուք օգտագործում եք գիտությունն ու տեխնիկան, որպեսզի հնազանդեցնեք ու փոխեք բնությունը, որպեսզի ձեռնածման ենթարկեք նրան և ստիպեք հնազանդվել ձեր կամքին: Ջանալով փորձարկել ձեզ այնպիսին, ինչպիսին դուք արդեն կաք ի բնե, դուք դանդաղորեն ավերում եք անում այդ բնությունը:

Դուք արդեն իսկ այնպիսին եք, ինչպիսին ձգտում եք լինել, - հավերժ, անսահման և կազմող մի ամբողջականություն ամեն ինչի հետ` չնայած դուք այդ չեք հիշում: Եվ ահա դուք ձգտում եք հնազանդեցնել Կյանքը, որպեսզի ձեր Կյանքն ավելի հարուստ լինի: Եվ դուք նույնիսկ չեք նկատում, թե ինչ եք անում:

Կյանքը դառնում է միակ ընդհանուր հայտարարը: Յուրաքանչյուրը ցանկանում է ունենալ Կյանք և այն, ինչ պահպանում է Կյանքը: Եվ, քանի որ դուք մտածում եք, որ դուք մեկից ավելի եք, դուք վախենում եք, որ Կյանքը կարող է պակաս լինել:

Այդ վախը ծնում է հաջորդ երևակայական իրականությունը. մահ:

______________________________
*Չթարգմանվող բառախաղ. dominion – իշխանություն,  domination - տիրապետություն:

----------


## Sambitbaba

*4.	ՊԱԿԱՍԻ  ՊԱՏՐԱՆՔԸ* (շարունակություն)


 *   *   *

Այժմ սկսեց թվալ, որ կյանքը, ինչը համարում էիք հավերժական, ունի սկիզբ և վերջ:  (Քանի դեռ չէիք պատկերացրել, որ բաժանված եք, երբեք ձեր մտքով չէր անցել, որ դուք “կլինեք” ոչ միշտ:) 

_Սա բարձրագույն մակարդակի հասցրած Պակասի Պատրանքն է:_

Զգացումը, որ ձեր կյանքը սկսվում և ավարտվում է, իրականում ոչ այլ ինչ է, քան ձեր “բաժանվածության” մասին պատկերացման ծագումն ու կործանումը: Գիտակցության մակարդակի վրա դուք կարող եք չիմանալ դա: Ավելի բարձր մակարդակի վրա դա հայտնի է միշտ: Հենց այդ, ավելի բարձր մակարդակի վրա դուք ձգտում եք վերջ տալ այդ բաժանվածության զգացումին, հիշեցնել ձեզ, որ դա _ձեր ստեղծած_ պատրանքն է: 

Չնայած Ես արդեն ասել եմ այդ մասին շատ անգամ, այստեղ տեղին է մեկ անգամ ևս քննարկել, թե _ինչու_ եք դուք այն ստեղծում:

Դուք ստեղծում եք Բաժանվածության Պատրանքը նրա համար, որպեսզի փորձեք Միասնության իրականությունը: Դուք կարող եք փորձել իրականությունը միայն այն դեպքում, երբ գտնվում եք նրա սահմաններից դուրս: Երբ դուք` Ամբողջի մասնիկն եք, դուք չեք կարող զգալ ձեզ _որպես_ Ամբողջություն, չէ որ այդ դեպքում ուրիշ ոչինչ գոյություն չունի: Իսկ եթե գոյություն չունի մի բան, ինչը դուք չեք, ուրեմն չկա և այն, ինչ դուք հանդիսանում եք:

Ցրտի բացակայության դեպքում տաքը չկա: Երկարի բացակայության դեպքում կարճը չկա: Եթե ամեն ինչ կարճ է, _ոչինչ երկար չէ_, քանզի “կարճը” գոյություն չունի որպես այն, ինչը կարելի է ճանաչել: Այն կարող է գոյություն ունենալ որպես ըմբռնում, բայց այն, ինչը դուք անմիջականորեն զգում եք, ըմբռնում չէ: Ըմբռնումը կարող է միայն պատկերացում լինել և երբեք չի կարող լինել ապրվող իրականություն:

Այս կոնտեքստում դուք չեք կարող ճանաչել ձեզ որպես նա, Ով Դուք Կաք Իրականում:

Եվ այնուամենայնիվ մենք ցանկանում ենք ճանաչել մեզ որպես նա, Ով Մենք Կանք Իրականում: Հետևաբար, մեզ անհրաժեշտ է սկզբում ստեղծել ապրումը նրա, Ով Մենք Չենք: Քանի որ մենք չենք կարող անել դա Վերջնական Իրականության մեջ, մենք անում ենք դա, դիմելով պատրանքին:

Դա միջոց է հաճույք ստանալ նրանից, ինչ իրականում կա, և գիտենալ դա: Դա թույլ է տալիս մեզ փորձել, թե Ով Ենք Մենք Իրականում:

Այս Ամենը:

Մեկը և Միակը:

Մենք` Կոլեկտիվ Ենք, Միակ Իրականությունը Բարդ Ձևի Մեջ: Մենք _ընդունել ենք_ Բարդ Ձևը, որպեսզի կարողանանք նկատել և ապրել մեր Միասնական Իրականության սքանչելիությունը:

Սա` հարաբերականության նշանակության հասարակ բացատրությունն է, որը մեր զրույցի ընթացքում Ես տվել եմ քեզ շատ անգամներ: Այն կրկնվում է այստեղ նորից, որպեսզի դու կարողանաս մինչև վերջ հասկանալ այն, որպեսզի կարողանաս արթնանալ քնից:


*   *   *

Քանի դուք չեք արթնացել, Կյանքից Բաժանվածության Պատրանքը կշարունակի կենդանի մնալ և անհրաժեշտության պատրանք ստեղծել: Մինչև բաժանումը ձեր կենդանի մնալու մասին խնդիրներ դուք երբեք չեք ունեցել: Միայն այն ժամանակ, երբ նահանջեցիք Կյանքից (Ինձանից) և պատկերացրեցիք, թե բաժանված եք, Կյանքն ինքը դարձավ այն, ինչը “պակասում է”: Դուք սկսեցիք որոշումներ կայացնել այն բանի վերաբերյալ, ինչը, ինչպես ձեզ թվում էր, դուք պետք է անեք, որպեսզի կենդանի մնաք` որպեսզի ավելի շատ կյանք ունենաք:

Դա դարձավ ձեր գլխավոր նպատակը, ձեր նոր հիմնական բնազդը: Դուք նույնիսկ սկսեցիք մտածել, որ այլ մարդկանց հետ ձեր կապի պատճառը ձեր` որպես ձևի, կենդանի մնալու երաշխիքն է: Դուք մոռացաք այն մասին, որ միասնանում եք այլ մարդու հետ միակ իրական բնազդի կանչով, որն է սերը:

Հիմնվելով ձեր պատկերացման վրա, որ կարող եք կենդանի _չմնալ_, դուք ձեր նոր հիմնական բնազդը կոչեցիք Կենդանի Մնալու Բնազդ: Դա սուտ պատկերացում է, որովհետև ձեր կենդանի մնալը երաշխավորված է ընդմիշտ, հավիտյանս հավիտենից: Բայց դուք չեք հիշում այդ մասին և այդ պատճառով մտածում եք, որ Կյանքը պակասում է, առավել ևս որ գոյություն ունեն կյանքի այնքա՜ն տեսակներ, որոնք մրցակցում են կյանքի համար: 

Եվ դուք իրոք այդպես եք այն տեսնում: Դուք երևակայել եք, որ _մրցակցում եք_ մնացած ամբողջ “Կյանքի նյութի” հետ հանուն Իր` Կյանքի: Դուք մրցակցում եք ձեր սեփական “Ես”-ի հետ, որպեսզի ձեր “Ես”-ն ավելի շատ լինի: Պակասի նկատմամբ ձեր հավատը ձեզ բերել է անգամ _Աստծո պակասի_ մասին ենթադրությանը: 

Պակասում է ոչ միայն Կյանքը (ինչը դուք վերածել եք մահվան մասին հավատի), ոչ միայն Կյանքի նյութը (ինչը դուք վերածել եք հավատի, որ մի բան պակասում է), պակասում է նաև Նա, Ով Ստեղծել Է Կյանքը (ինչը դուք վերածել եք հավատի` Սահմանափակ Աստծո մասին):

Քանի որ _այդ ամենը սահմանափակ է_, դուք պետք է մրցակցեք դրա համար: Այդ համոզմունքի պատճառով դուք ավերում եք ձեր Մոլորակը և հենց ձեզ:

Մրցակցելով մեկմեկու հետ հանուն Աստծո, դուք ավերում եք նույնիսկ ձեզ: Այդ մրցակցությունը դուք անվանել եք կրոն: Դուք սպանում եք ձեզ ձեր խելագար մրցակցության մեջ հանուն Աստծո, երբեմն ձգտելով ամբողջ քաղաքակրթություններ վերացնել:

Դուք չեք խոստովանում դա, հակառակ դեպքում պետք է խոստովանեք, որ այդ անում եք, նշանակում է` խոստովանեք, որ ձեր պատկերացումները կյանքի և աշխարհի մասին` և, մասնավորապես, ձեր պատկերացումներն Աստծո մասին` կարող են սխալ լինել, իսկ դա անել դուք ընդունակ չեք:

Այդպիսի խոստովանությունը հսկայական հնազանդություն կպահանջեր, իսկ հնազանդությունը ներկայումս ձեր մոլորակի աստվածաբանության ու փիլիսոփայության մեջ այնքան էլ մեծ տեղ չի գրավում: Մասնավորապես, ձեր աստվածաբանությունները մեծամասնությամբ շատ ինքնավստահ են, նրանք ենթադրում և հայտարարում են, որ իրենք ունեն բոլոր հարցերի պատասխանները, տեղ անգամ չթողնելով կասկածների համար:

Բայց ինչ-որ բան այդ համոզմունքներում չի աշխատում: Պատկերացումն այն մասին, որ ամեն ինչ պակասում է` Աստված, կյանքի նյութը, Ինքը Կյանքը, - ոչ միայն մրցակցության է բերել: Այն բերել է դաժան արգելքների, ճնշման և ծանր դեպրեսիայի: Կրոններն արգելում են անկեղծ հարցուփորձերը, կառավարությունները ճնշում են այլախոհությունը, և արդյունքում միլիոնավոր մարդիկ ապրում են ինչպես էկոնոմիկական, այնպես էլ հոգեբանական դեպրեսիայի վիճակում: Եվ ամեն ինչի մեղավորը պատկերացումն է այն մասին, որ Գոյություն Ունի Պակաս` որովհետև բավական քանակությունը կլուծեր բոլոր այդ խնդիրները:

Եթե դուք համարեիք, որ ձեր շուրջ ամեն ինչ բավարար է, ձեր վարքն այդքան ինքնաավերիչ չէր լինի, չէր լինի պայքար ռեսուրսների համար, չէին լինի վեճեր Աստծո համար:

Բայց ամեն ինչ _չի_ հերիքում: Ձեզ համար դա կատարյալ պարզ է:

Իսկ եթե կա պակաս, ուրմեն ինչպե՞ս անել, որպեսզի _ստանաս_ բավական քանակությամբ: Ինչպե՞ս երաշխավորել կենդանի մնալն _առանց_ վեճերի և սպանությունների:

Հասկանալի է, որ Չորրորդ Պատրանքը թույլ տեղ ունի: Այն պետք է բացեր ձեր աչքերն այն բանի վրա, որ ձեր պատկերացումը Պակասի մասին` սուտ պատկերացում է: Բայց ինչ-որ տեղ հոգու խորքում մարդիկ գիտեին, որ չեն կարող _հրաժարվել_ այդ պատրանքից, այլ կերպ ինչ-որ շատ կարևոր բան կանհետանա կյանքից:

Եվ, կրկին, նրանք ճիշտ էին: Բայց նորից նրանք սխալ գործեցին: Փոխարենը Պատրանքի մեջ պատրանք տեսնելու և օգտագործելու այն նրա համար, ինչի համար որ այն նախատեսված էր, նրանք որոշեցին, որ պարտավոր են_ ամրացնել նրա թույլ տեղը:_

Հենց Չորրորդ Պատրանքի թույլ տեղն ամրացնելու համար ստեղծվեց Հինգերորդ Պատրանքը:

----------


## Sambitbaba

*5. ԱՆՀՐԱԺԵՇՏ ՊԱՅՄԱՆԻ ՊԱՏՐԱՆՔԸ*

Պակասի գոյության պատկերացումը արագ և անխուսափելիորեն բերեց հաջորդ Պատրանքին:

Եթե ամեն ինչ բավական լիներ, ձեզ ոչինչ անհրաժեշտ չէր լինի անել այն բանի համար, որպեսզի ստանաք ամենն, ինչ ցանկանում եք կամ ինչի կարիքն ունեք: Ուղղակի կմեկնեիք ձեր ձեռքը` և ցանկացածը ձեր ձեռքին կլիներ: Բայց մարդիկ որոշեցին լրիվ այլ կերպ վարվել: Նրանք հայտարարեցին. _ամեն ինչ պակաս է_: Արդյունքում նրանց առջև խնդիր բարձրացավ.  ինչպե՞ս բավարար քանակությամբ ստանալ: Ինչպե՞ս դրա իրավունքը _ձեռք բերել_: 

Դուք պատկերացրեցիք, որ պետք է մի այնպիսի բան լինի, ինչ դուք ստիպված եք անել, որ ստանաք մի նյութ, ինչը պակասում է` ինչ-որ բան, ինչը ձեզ թույլ կտա առանց վիճաբանության ներկայացնել ձեր պահանջն իր վրա: Գոյություն ուներ ամեն ինչ ստանալու` այդ թվում նաև Աստծոն ստանալու, - միայն ձեզ հասկանալի միջոցը. 

Դուք պատկերացրեցիք, որ պետք է գոյություն ունենա Անհրաժեշտ Պայման:

Դուք ասացիք ձեզ, որ այդ պայմանի կատարումը` ինչպիսին էլ որ այն լինի, - հենց “այն է, ինչ պետք է”: Եվ այդ պատկերացումն անփոփոխ է մինչև օրս: Ավելի շուտ, այն նույնիսկ ամրացել է: Դուք հավատում եք. անելով այն, ինչ անհրաժեշտ է անել, դուք կարող եք ստիպել լինել ամեն ինչ այնպես, ինչպես դուք եք ցանկանում:

Եթե դուք ցանկանում եք երջանիկ լինել, եթե դուք ցանկանում եք անվտանգ լինել, եթե դուք ցանկանում եք սիրված լինել, նշանակում է, կա մի ինչ-որ բան, ինչ դուք պետք է դրա համար անեք: Դուք չեք կարող հասնել այդ վիճակին, քանի դեռ չունեք դա բավարար քանակությամբ: Բայց դուք չեք կարող ունենալ բավարար քանակությամբ, քանի դեռ չեք արել այն, ինչ պահանջվում է, որպեսզի ստանաք բավարար քանակություն` որպեսզի բավարար քանակության իրավունք _ձեռք բերեք_:

Ահա ձեր համոզմունքը, և, քանի որ դուք համոզված եք դրանում, ձեր տիեզերաբանության մեջ դուք _անելը_ ամենաբարձր մակարդակ բարձրացրեցիք:

Նույնիսկ ձեր Աստված է ասում, որ գոյություն ունի մի ինչ-որ բան, ինչ դուք պետք է անեք երկինք ընկնելու համար:

Ահա թե ինչպես դուք ամեն ինչ կպցրեցիք իրար:

Դա` Անհրաժեշտ Պայմանն է:

Իսկ հիմա` լսեք. այդ ամենը հիմնվում է Երրորդ Պատրանքի վրա, այսինքն, պատկերացման վրա այն մասին, որ դուք բաժանված եք: Եթե ձեզանից միայն մեկը լիներ, ամեն ինչ բավարար կլիներ, և ինչ-որ մեկը լինելու համար ոչինչ անել պետք չէր լինի, ով էլ ուզում է լինես:

Իսկ բաժանվածության մասին պատկերացումը հիմնվում է Երկրորդ Պատրանքի` Անհաջողության Գոյության մասին պատրանքի վրա: Քանի որ Աստված չկարողացավ ստանալ այն, ինչ ցանկանում էր, Նա բոլոր մարդկանց բաժանեց Իրենից:

Դե, անհաջողությունն էլ հիմնվում է Առաջին` Պահանջի Պատրանքի վրա: Աստված չէր կարողանա անհաջողության մատնվել նրանում, ինչ ցանկանում էր Ինքը, եթե Նա ոչինչ չցանկանար, և Աստված չէր ցանկանա ոչինչ, եթե ոչինչի կարիք չունենար:

Ըստ էության, գոյություն ունի միայն մեկ պատրանք, իսկ մնացած բոլորը` նրա վերաբաշխումներն են: Մնացած բոլորը` միակ Պատրանքի ընդարձակումն է, ամեն անգամ նոր նրբերանգով:

Եվ ուրեմն, Անհրաժեշտ Պայմանի Պատրանքը` դա ոչ այլ ինչ է, քան Պահանջի Պատրանքի այլ տարբերակը: Նույն կերպ, Պակասի Պատրնանքն էլ` Պահանջի Պատրանքի այլ տարբերակն է, ինչպես նաև Անհաջողության Պատրանքը, և այդպես մինչև վերջ` բոլոր Մարդկային Պատրանքները:

Եթե ուշադիր քննարկում ենք յուրաքանչյուր պատրանք, բացարձակապես պարզ է դառնում, որ նրանցից յուրաքանչյուրը նախորդի հետևանքն է: 

Ապացուցված է, որ Անհրաժեշտ Պայմանի մասին ձեր հայտարարությունը, որը պետք է կատարել, որպեսզի ստանաք այն, ինչ չկա բավարար քանակությամբ, ներառյալ Աստված, - երբևիցէ մարդկության կողմից ձեռնարկած ամենակարևոր որոշումներից մեկն է: Այն ձեզ բերել է դեպի նորմաների և օրենքների, ձեռնարկների և մեթոդների, Աստծո և մարդկային օրենքների այն բոլոր ցուցակներին ու հավաքածուներին, որոնցով, ինչպես երևակայել եք դուք,  պետք է ղեկավարվեք ձեր ամբողջ կյանքում:

Ահա մի քանի օրինակ նրա, ինչ, համաձայն ձեր որոշման, դուք պետք է անեք, որպեսզի Երկրի վրա լավ կյանք ունենաք .

. Լինել լավ տղա կամ աղջիկ:
. Հանդուգն չլինել:
. Ստանալ լավ գնահատականներ և քոլեջ ընդունվել:
. Ավարտելով քոլեջը, ստանալ աստիճան և լավ աշխատանք գտնել:
. Ամուսնանալ և երեխաներ ծնել:
. Լինել լավ ծնող և տալ ձեր երեխաներին ավելին, քան ստացել եք դուք:
. Պահպանել սառնարյունություն:
. Անել այն, ինչ ձեզ ասում են:
. Վատ բաներ չանել` կամ ծայրահեղ դեպքում չբռնվել: 
. Հետևել լիդերին:
. Չափից շատ հարցեր չտալ և ոչ մի վատ բանի մասին չհարցնել:
. Միջնորդել ամեն մարդու երջանկությանը:
. Չընդգրկել ձեզ մարդկանց այն խմբի մեջ, որի երջանկությունը դուք փորձում եք պահպանել, եթե դրա համար պետք է մեկնումեկին վտարել այդ խմբից:
. Ոչ ոգու վրա չհենվել, հատկապես երբ դուք ծերացել եք:

Իսկ ահա մի քանի օրինակներ նրա, ինչ, ձեր կարծիքով, դուք պետք է անեք, որպեսզի հաճոյանաք Աստծոն և երկինք ընկնեք .

. Վատ բաներ չանել, և մոռանալ այն մասին, որ կարող եք չբռնվել, որովհետև միևնույն է, կբռնվեք:
. Եթե այնուհանդերձ արել եք վատ բան, ներողություն խնդրեք Աստծոց և խոստքցեք այլևս երբեք, երբեք այդ բանը չանել:
. Լինել լավ տղա կամ աղջիկ:
. Ինքներդ ձեզ հետ չխաղաք:
. Ուրիշ ոչ ոգու հետ չխաղաք: Ոչ _այդ_ կերպ…
. Փաստորեն, ընդհանրապես խաղալ հնարավորինս քիչ: Փորձել հասկանալ, որ բոլոր հաճույքները, որ ստանում է մարմինը, լավագույն դեպքում շեղում են ձեզ նրանից, ինչ դուք եկել եք անելու Երկրի վրա, իսկ վատթարագույն դեպքում, անկասկած, մեղսագործություն են Աստծո դեմ:
. Եթե հանկարծ այնպես ստացվի, որ հաճույք ստանաք, մի վայելեք այն:
. Մի վայելեք փողը:
. Մի վայելեք ուրիշի ուշադրությունը ձեր հանդեպ:
. Մի վայելեք սեքը:
. Ամենակարևորը, մի վայելեք սեքսը:
. Եթե այնպես է ստացվել, որ դուք սեռական հարաբերությունների մեջ եք մտել ոչ թե սերունդը շարունակելու նպատակով, դուք պետք է շփոթություն զգաք, ոչ մի դեպքում չվայելեք սեքսն ազատ ու անկաշկանդ:
. Եթե փող եք ծախսում այն բանի վրա, ինչն իրական հաճույք է պատճառում, և եթե դուք շատ փող եք աշխատել, համոզված եղեք նրանում, որ մեծ մասը տվել եք ուրիշին:
. Հավատացեք արդար Աստծոն:
. Հանուն անենայն սրբության, _հավատացեք արդար Աստծոն_:
. Աղոթեք Աստծոն ներման և գթասրտության համար, որովհետև դուք ծնված եք ոչ կատարյալ, և խնդրեք, որ Նա օգնի ձեզ կատարել այն պայմանները, որոնք անհրաժեշտ են ձեզ նորից սիրելի դառնալու համար:

Մարդիկ շատ ու շատ այլ համոզմունքներ էլ ունեն: Այստեղ ընդամենը մի քանի օրինակներ են բերված: Ահա թե ինչ եք դուք պարտավոր անել: Դա Անհրաժեշտ Պայման է, և լավ կլինի, եթե հասկանք դա:

Ո՞վ է հիմնել այդ Անհրաճեշտ Պայմանը: Ո՞վ է ներդրել այն:

Դուք ասում եք, որ այդ Ես եմ արել:

Դուք պնդում եք, որ դրա հեղինակն է եղել Աստված: Եվ, քանի որ Աստված բոլորի համար չի հերիքում, դուք ստիպված եք ներկայացնել ձեր իրավունքն Ինձ վրա, որպեսզի արդարացնեք ձեր ոչնչով չհիմնավորված հայտարարությունը ձեր մրցակցության մեջ հաղթանակի մասին:

Դուք նմանապես պնդում եք, որ դուք` Միակ Ազգն Եք Աստծո Հովանու Տակ, որ դուք Ընտրյալ Ազգ Եք կամ որ ձեր հավատը` Միակ Ճշմարիտ Հավատն է:

Դուք ձեր իրավունքն եք ներկայացնում Ինձ վրա և գործում եք այնքան չար ու դաժանորեն, չէ որ ձեզ թվում է, որ, ներկայացնելով ձեր իրավունքն Ինձ վրա, դուք կարող եք Իմ անվան տակ ներկայացնել ձեր իրավունքն ամենի վրա, ինչ կցանկանաք:

Եվ դուք անում եք այդ հարյուրամյակներ շարունակ, բարձր թափահարելով ձեր սուրբ գրքերը, խաչերն ու դրոշները, որպեսզի արդարացնեք ստանալը նրա, ինչ չկա անհրաճեշտ քանակությամբ, կամ նրա, ինչ դուք անհրաժեշտ եք համարում, - այդ թվում նաև սպանությունները: Դուք այնքան հեռու եք հասնում, որ փորձում եք ուրիշ մարդկանց մարմնական վնասներ հասցնելով և դա _սուրբ պատերազմ_ հայտարարելով` բուժել ձեր հոգու վերքերը:

Հանուն Աստծո դուք կատարում եք ամենաանաստվածային արարքները, և ամենն այն բանի համար, որ մտածում եք, որ Ես ձեր առջև դրել եմ Անհրաժեշտ Պայման, որը դուք պարտավոր եք կատարել, որպեսզի ստանաք Ինձ, Իմ սերն ու Կյանքում ամեն ինչ:

Քանի դեռ դուք հավատում եք, որ գոյություն ունի ինչ-որ բան, որ դուք _ստիպված եք անել_, դուք կշարունակեք կռիվ տալ, որպեսզի որոշեք, թե ինչ է դա վերջապես, իսկ հետո կսկսեք կռիվ տալ, որ նվաճեք այն:

Նվաճումը դառնում է ձեր աստվածը: Փաստորեն, այն արդեն դառել է: Բայց եթե բոլոր այդ ճշմարիտ արարքները կատարելը ձեզ երջանկություն է բերում և թույլատրում է ձեզ վերադառնալ դեպի Աստծված, ուրեմն ինչու՞ բոլոր ձեր ջանքերը ստիպում են ձեզ այդքան _ոչ_ երջանիկ զգալ ձեզ և այդքան վստահորեն _հեռացնում են ձեզ_ Աստծոց:

Բայց, հնարավոր է, ավելի կարևոր է այն, թե ինչպես որոշել, արժե՞ արդյոք անել այդ, թե՞ ոչ: Ինչպիսի՞ չափի միավորով կարելի է չափել, ի՞նչ համակարգի օգնությամբ կարելի է որոշել, կատարվա՞ծ է արդյոք Անհրաժեշտ Պայմանը, թե՞ ոչ:

Սա այն է, ինչ դուք չգիտեիք: Սա այն հարցն է, որը մարդիկ սկսում են տալ:

Հասկանալի է, որ Հինգերորդ Պատրանքը թույլ տեղ ունի: Այն պետք է բացեր ձեր աչքերն այն բանի վրա, որ ձեր պատկերացումն Անհրաժեշտ Պայմանի մասին` սուտ պատկերացում է: Բայց ինչ-որ տեղ հոգու խորքում մարդիկ գիտեին, որ չեն կարող _հրաժարվել_ այդ պատրանքից, այլ կերպ ինչ-որ շատ կարևոր բան կանհետանա կյանքից:

Եվ, կրկին, նրանք ճիշտ էին: Բայց նորից նրանք սխալ գործեցին: Փոխարենը Պատրանքի մեջ պատրանք տեսնելու և օգտագործելու այն նրա համար, ինչի համար որ այն նախատեսված էր, նրանք որոշեցին, որ պարտավոր են_ ամրացնել նրա թույլ տեղը_:

Հենց Հինգերորդ Պատրանքի թույլ տեղն ամրացնելու համար ստեղծվեց Վեցերորդ Պատրանքը:

----------


## Sambitbaba

*6.	ԴԱՏԱՍՏԱՆԻ  ՊԱՏՐԱՆՔԸ*

Որոշելով, որ գոյություն ունի ինչ-որ բան, ինչ դուք պետք է անեք, որպեսզի ստանաք այն, ինչ չկա բավարար քանակությամբ` ներառյալ Աստծոն, -  դուք ստիպված եղաք պատասխանել մի դժվար հարցի. _Ինչպե՞ս որոշել, կատարե՞լ է արդյոք մարդ Անհրաժեշտ Պայմանը, թե՞ ոչ: Եվ ի՞նչ տեղի կունենա նրանց հետ, ովքեր այդ չեն արել:_

Ձեր պատասխանն այս հարցերին` բերեց Դատաստանի գյուտին:

Ինչ-որ մեկը, որոշեցիք դուք, պետք է կատարի վերջնական արբիտրի դերը: Եվ քանի որ նա, ով հիմնել էր Անհրաժեշտ Պայմանը, Արարիչն էր, - լրիվ տրամաբանական էր թվում, որ հենց Նա էլ որոշեր, թե ով կատարեց Անհրաժեշտ Պայմանը, իսկ ով ոչ:

Շատ երկար ժամանակ ձեր ցեղի ներկայացուցիչները հակում էին այն մտքին, որ գոյություն ունի մի բան, ինչ դուք պարտավոր եք անել, որպեսզի սիրաշահեք Աստծոն, - և որ այդ պարտքը չկատարելը ձեզ սարսափելի հետևանքների կբերի: Այն, որ դուք այդպիսի եզրահանգում արեցիք, լիովին հասկանալի է: Հայացք նետելով ձեր շուրջ, դուք տեսնում էիք, որ ոմանց կյանքն ընթանում է լավ, իսկ ուրիշներինը` ոչ: Պրիմիտիվ միտքը հարցնում էր իրեն. ինչու՞: Եվ պրիմիտիվ միտքը եկավ պրիմիտիվ պատասխանի.

*Բախտը ժպտում է նրանց, ովքեր օգտվում են աստվածների բարյացկամությունից: 
Հենց աստվածները պետք է բավարարված լինեն և, հետևաբար, հենց նրանք պետք է դատավճիռ կայացնեն:*

Այդ հավատամքը տարբեր տեսակի զոհողություններ և ծիսակատարություններ ծնեց, և բոլոր դրանք նախորոշված էին նրա համար, որպեսզի փափկեցնեն կամակոր աստվածությանը:

Այդ վաղ դարաշրջանում ձեզ թվում էր, իբր Պակասն այնքան է մեծ, որ դուք նույնիսկ երևակայեցիք, որ աստվածությունները մրցակցում են իրար հետ: Ձեր տրամադրության տակ շատ աստվածներ կային, և հաճախ հեշտ չէր հետևել, թե ինչ է հարկավոր անել, որպեսզի նրանցից ամեն մեկը գոհ մնա:

Ուրիշ էլ ինչպե՞ս կարելի է բացատրել այն, ինչ տեղի է ունենում:

Այժմ, հազարամյակներ անց, հինավուրց ժամանակներում ծնունդ առած այդ հավատամքները մաքրված ու վսեմացված են: Այսօր մարդկանց մեծամասնությունը չի հավատում վատ բնավորություն ունեցող բազմաքանակ աստվածների գոյությանը, ում անհրաժեշտ է սիրաշահել: Այսօր մարդկանց մեծամասնությունը հավատում է, որ գոյություն ունի վատ բնավորություն ունեցող մեկ Աստված, ում անհրաժեշտ է սիրաշահել:

Եվ չնայած կարող է թվալ, որ մարդկությունը վաղուց արդեն բարեշրջվել է, հեռացել է այն պրիմիտիվ հասկացություններից, որոնք ստեղծել էին Աստծո “Ես-պատրաստվում-եմ-ձեզ-պատժել” տարբերակը, բայց և այնպես այդ պատկերացումները շարունակում են գերակշռել ձեր մոլորակի աստվածաբանություններում:

Աստծո այնպիսի մոդելը, ինչպիսին է Աստված-Վրիժառուն, երբեք չի կորցնի ձեր հասարակության համակրանքը: Այդպիսի մոդելի պիտանիությունն ապացուցելու համար դուք օգտագործում եք ինչպես անձնական, այնպես էլ մոլորակային աղետները: Նույնիսկ ոչ այնքան վաղուց, երբ ծագեց ՁԻԱՀ համաճարակը, գտնվեցին բազմաթիվ մարդիկ` ներառյալ որոշ կրոնական առաջնորդներ, - ովքեր ձեզ բաժին ընկած դժբախտությունը` մարդկության անհատական կամ կոլեկտիվ սխալների համար Աստծո պատիժ հայտարարեցին:

Մարդկանց մեծ քանակություն մինչև օրս այն կարծիքին է, որ գոյություն ունի իմ կողմից հիմնած Անհրաժեշտ Պայման, որը նրանք պետք է կատարեն, որպեսզի արժանանան պարգևի այստեղ և երկնքում: Նրանք մինչև օրս այն կարծիքին են, որ _գոյություն ունի_ Դատաստանի համակարգ, որը որոշում է, թե ով է կատարել Անհրաժեշտ Պայմանը, իսկ ով ոչ:

Մյուս կողմից, որոշ աստվածաբաններ կտրականորեն հայտարարում են, որ _ոչ ոք_ չի կարող կատարել Անհրաժեշ Պայմանը, ինչ էլ որ դրա համար անի: Նույնիսկ վարելով անբասիր կյանք, առանց սխալների, մոլորությունների և ամեն տեսակ խախտումների: Համաձայն այդ ուսմունքների, դա բացատրվում է նրանով, որ յուրաքանչյուր մարդ _ծնվում է_ ոչ կատարյալ  (որոշ կրոններ դա Նախնական Մեղք են անվանում), և մինչև լույս աշխարհ գալն արդեն իսկ ունի այդ դրոշմն իր հոգու վրա:

Ոչ մի մարդկային գործողություններ, նույնիսկ ազնիվ զղջումը, անկարող են ջնջել այդ դրոշմը, դա կարող է անել միայն Աստծո բարեհաճությունը: Եվ Աստված, - սովորեցնում են նրանք, - չի շնորհում այդ բարեհաճությունը, մինչև մարդ չգնա Նրա մոտ, գնալով միայն որոշակի ճանապարհով: 

Այդ ուսմունքը հայտարարում է, որ Ես շատ յուրահատուկ Աստված եմ, ով չի ցանկանում նվիրել երկնային երջանկություն այնքան ժամանակ, քանի մարդ չի կատարել այն, ինչ Ես կարգադրել եմ:

Այդ ուսմունքը պնդում է, որ Ես համառորեն կառչել եմ այդ օրենքից, անկախ նրանից, թե որքան լավն է եղել մարդ, որքան գթասիրտ, մեծահոգի կամ բարի է եղել; որքան էլ որ նա չի ափսոսել իր արարքների համար և ինչ էլ չի արել դրանք ուղղելու համար: Ըստ էության, նշանակություն չունի նույնիսկ այն, որ նա մեծագույն ավանդ է ներդնում մոլորակի վրա կյանքի բարելավմանը. եթե նա Ինձ մոտ չի եկել_ ճիշտ_ ճանապարհով, չի ասել _ճիշտ_ խոսքեր, չի դավանել _ճիշտ_ կրոններ, - նա չի կարող նստել Ամենակարող Հայր-Աստծո աջ թևանու տակ:

Քանի որ պահանջվում է այդպիսի բարեպաշտություն, նման ներկայացումը հաջողեցրել են արդարություն կոչել…

Հաշվի առնելով հավատը, որ իրերի հենց այդպիսի կարգ է սահմանել Աստված ամբողջ մարդկության հետ Իր հարաբերություններում, մարդիկ իրերի ճիշտ նույնպիսի կարգ են սահմանում իրար հետ հարաբերություններում:

Ընտրելով Աստծո գրքից մի էջ (ինչը լավ է Ինձ համար, իհարկե, պետք է լավ լինի ձեր համար էլ), մարդիկ “դրոշմներ” են կնքում այլ մարդկանց վրա նույնիսկ մինչև _նրանց_ լույս աշխարհ գալը: Ինչպես արդեն ասացի, նրանք դրոշմում են նրանց, ով պատկանում է “ոչ ճիշտ” ցեղի, ունի կաշվի “ոչ ճիշտ” գույն կամ “ոչ ճիշտ” կրոն է դավանում: Նրանք տարածում են դա նաև նրանց վրա, ով տիրապետում է “ոչ ճիշտ” ազգության, հարևանության, քաղաքական համոզմունքների, սեռական կողմնորոշման կամ յուրաքանչյուր այլ “ոչճշտությունների”, որոնք նրանք ի վիճակի են հնարել: Անելով այդ, մարդկային էությունները “խաղում են Աստծո դերը”:

Այո, ասում եք դուք, հենց Աստված է սովորեցրել նախապես դատապարտել նման բաները, չէ որ հենց Նա է դրել ոչ-կատարյալության առաջին դրոշմը ձեր սեփական հոգու վրա`հենց Նա է նախապես դատապարտել _ձեզ_ արդեն, նախքան դուք կկարողանայիք որևէ կերպ արդարանալ:

Հետևաբար, նախնական կարծիքը` այսինքն _նախապաշարմունքը_, - պետք է արդարացվի, քանզի ինչպե՞ս կարող է մարդու համար անընդունելի լինել այն, ինչ ընդունելի է Աստծո համար:

Բայց ի՞նչը կարող էր ստիպել Ինձ ոչ կատարյալ հայտարարել ձեզ արդեն ձեր լույս աշխարհ գալու պահին: Ես արել եմ դա այն պատճառով, - ասում են հոգևոր գիտակները, - որովհետև առաջին մարդիկ վատն էին:

Այժմ դուք տեսնում եք, թե ինչպես եք վերադառնում առաջին երեք Պատրանքներին, որպեսզի արդարացնեք Չորրորդ, Հինգերորդ և Վեցերորդ Պատրանքները: Եվ հենց այդպես էլ կա. ամեն Պատրանք ծնում է հաջորդը և ամեն նոր Պատրանք հաստատում է նախկինները:

Համաձայն ձեր մշակույթի դիցաբանության, երբ Ադամն ու Եվան մեղանչեցին, Ես վռնդեցի նրանց Դրախտից, խլելով երջանկության և հավերժական կյանքի իրավունքը, - և նրանց հետ մեկտեղ` ձեզանից էլ խլեցի: Ես դապարտեցի ձեզ ոչ միայն սահմանափակումներով ու պայքարով լի կյանքի, այլ նաև մահվան, որով ավարտվում է այդ կյանքը (Չորրորդ Պատրանքը), - և այդ ամենին նրանք անծանոթ էին, քանի դեռ չէին սայթաքել:

Այլ մշակույթների դիցաբանություններն ու աստվածաբանությունները չեն օգտագործում Ադամի ու Եվայի սցենարը և, չնայած դրան, ստեղծում են Անհրաժեշտ Պայմանի գոյության իրենց սեփական ապացույցները: Դրանց մեծամասնությունը համընկնում է մի բանում. Աստծո աչքերում մարդիկ ոչ կատարյալ են, և գոյություն ունի մի բան, ինչ նրանք պետք է անեն կատարելության հասնելու համար, - ինչը կոչում են Մաքրվում, Փրկություն, Պայծառացում… կամ էլի ինչ-որ կերպ:

Քանի որ դուք հավատում եք մարդկային ոչ-կատարյալությանը և համարում եք, որ այդ որակը ստացել եք Ինձանից, դուք ազատորեն տարածում եք այն նաև ուրիշների վրա: Դուք միշտ սպասում եք ուրիշներից այն, ինչ, ձեր ասելով, Ես սպասում եմ ձեզանից. կատարելություն: 

Եվ ստացվում է, որ մարդիկ ամբողջ կյանքում կատարելություն են պահանջում նրանցից, ում իրենք էլ ոչ-կատարյալ են անվանում, - հենց մարդկանցից:

Սկզբում նրանք պահանջում են դա իրենցից: Դա նրանց առաջին սխալն է, որը, որպես օրենք, շատ թանկ է նստում նրանց վրա:

Հետո նրանք պահանջում են այդ ուրիշներից: Դա նրանց երկրորդ սխալն է:

Դրանով նրանք զրկում են իրենց _կամ_ ուրիշներին երբևիցէ ամբողջապես կատարել…

Անհրաժեշտ Պայմանը:

Ծնողները կատարելություն են պահանջում իրենց ոչ-կատարյալ զավակներից, զավակները կատարելություն են պահանջում իրենց ոչ-կատարյալ ծնողներից:

Քաղաքացիները կատարելություն են պահանջում իրենց ոչ-կատարյալ կառավարությունից, կառավարությունը կատարելություն է պահանջում իր ոչ-կատարյալ քաղաքացիներից:

Եկեղեցիները կատարելություն են պահանջում իրենց ոչ-կատարյալ համայնքներից, համայնքները կատարելություն են պահանջում իրենց ոչ-կատարյալ եկեղեցիներից:

Հարևանները կատարելություն են պահանջում հարևաններից, ռասաները` այլ ռասաներից, ժողովուրդները` այլ ժողովուրդներից:

Դատաստանի Պատրանքը դուք ընդունում եք որպես իրականություն, իսկ արդյունքում հայտարարում եք, որ, եթե Աստված դատում է ձեզ, դուք էլ կարող եք դատել յուրաքանչյուրին և ամենքի: Եվ դուք դատում եք նրանց:

Ձեր աշխարհն իրեն հատկապես նետում է դատելու յուրաքանչյուրին, ում պարգև է բաժին ընկնում` փառք, իշխանություն, հաջողություն, - այն, ինչ ենթադրվում է, նախատեսված է միայն կատարյալ էության համար, և ձեր աշխարհը դատապարտում է նրանց, ում մեջ գոնե մի փոքր կատարելություն է նշմարում:

Դուք այնքան մոլեռանդական եք դառնում, որ գործնականորեն զրկում եք մարդկանց հնարավորությունից ձեր օրերում առաջնորդներ, հերոսներ կամ կուռքեր լինել, - այդ կերպ գողանալով ինքներդ ձեզանից, չթույլատրելով ձեզ հենց այն, ինչի կարիքն ունի ձեր հասարակությունը:

Դուք ինքներդ ձեր հնարամտության թակարդն եք ընկել և ուժ չունեք ազատվել դատավճռից, ինչին դուք մատնում եք մեկմեկու, և Դատաստանից, ինչին, դուք համոզված եք, մատնում է ձեզ Աստված:

Բայց ինչու՞ ինքդ քեզ վրա նետած հասարակ հայացքը ստիպում է այդքան անհարմար զգալ ձեզ: 

Մի՞թե ինչ-որ բանի վրա հայացք նետելը` իրականում Դատաստան է:

Ինչու՞ դա չի կարող ուղղակի հետազոտում լինել:

Հետո՞ ինչ, եթե ինչ-որ մեկը չի կատարել Անհրաժեշտ Պայմանը: Ի՞նչ նշանակություն ունի դա:

Ահա հարցերը, որոնք սկսում են տալ իրենց մարդիկ:

Հասկանալի է, որ Վեցերորդ Պատրանքը թույլ տեղ ունի: Այն պետք է բացեր ձեր աչքերն այն բանի վրա, որ ձեր պատկերացումը Դատաստանի մասին` սուտ պատկերացում է: Բայց ինչ-որ տեղ հոգու խորքում մարդիկ գիտեին, որ չեն կարող հրաժարվել այդ պատրանքից, այլ կերպ ինչ-որ շատ կարևոր բան կանհետանա կյանքից:

Եվ, կրկին, նրանք ճիշտ էին: 

Բայց նրանք նորից սխալ գործեցին: Փոխարենը Պատրանքի մեջ պատրանք տեսնելու և օգտագործելու այն նրա համար, ինչի համար որ այն նախատեսված էր, նրանք որոշեցին, որ պարտավոր են _ամրացնել նրա թույլ տեղը_:

Հենց Վեցերորդ Պատրանքի թույլ տեղն ամրացնելու համար ստեղծվեց Յոթերորդ Պատրանքը:

----------


## Rhayader

> *Հակակրոն և հակաաթեիզմ*
> 
> *“Երբ Ես մուտքի իրավունք եմ ստանում ձեր սրտերը, դուք մուտքի իրավունք եք ստանում երկնային արքայություն:”*
> 
> Այս խոսքերը բերված են ոչ թե Աստվածաշնչից կամ կրոնական որևէ այլ սկզբնաղբյուրից: Սրանց հեղինակն է Նիլ Դոնալդ Ուոլշը, ում գրչին է պատկանում  “Զրույց Աստծո հետ” գրքաշարքը: Եվ կոնկրետ այս խոսքերը բերված են “Միասնացում Աստծո հետ” գրքից:
> 
> Մի խաբնվեք վերնագրերին, խնդրում եմ: Կուլ մի գնացեք հին ստերեոտիպերին, որ եթե խոսքը գնում է Աստծո մասին, ուրեմն կրոնի մատը խառն է: Ուոլշի նկարագրած Աստված` ձեր իմացած Աստծո լրիվ հակապատկերն է ու շատ ավելի հաճախ դեմ է կրոնին, քան կողմ: Համենայն դեպս և ցավոք, դժվար թե կգտնվի որևէ հոգևորական, ով կհամաձայնվի ա՛յս Աստծո  մտքերի հետ:
> 
> Սա` հակակրոնական Աստված է: 
> ...


Սամ, որ նման ոգևորված թեմաներ ես բացում, վիրավորական մի ընդունի, լավ մտքով եմ ասում, այս երգն եմ հիշում.




Թեթև տար, էլի:

----------

Mephistopheles (06.08.2013), Sambitbaba (05.08.2013)

----------


## Sambitbaba

> Սամ, որ նման ոգևորված թեմաներ ես բացում, վիրավորական մի ընդունի, լավ մտքով եմ ասում, այս երգն եմ հիշում.
> Թեթև տար, էլի:


Նախ, որ վիրավորվելու ոչինչ այստեղ չտեսա, Ռայ ջան: Եվ իմ ասածն էլ է դա, ուղղակի քիչ ավելի հնատարազ լեզվով...
Եթե չես հետևել մեր վերջին զրույցին` մոդերավորման թեմայում, - նայիր: Գալին, Մեֆին, Չուկին, մյուսներին հենց դա էի փորձում ասել. պետք չէ մարդկային արարքների համար սրան-նրան պատասխանատվության կանչել, թեկուզ լինի դա Աստված կամ Սատանա: Դու ես պատասխանատուն քո գործերի համար և շառը մի գհցիր ուրիշների վրա: Դու ես համ քո գլխի տերը, համ էլ արարքներիդ: Մի՞թե սա նույնը չէ, ինչ դու ես ասում. No One Gives a Fuck About You...
Ցավոք, կամ ես չկարողացա, կամ իրենք չհասկացան...

Համ էլ երգն էր շատ լավը: Սրտանց, դուրս շատ եկավ: :Smile: 

Շնորհակալ եմ:

----------

Rhayader (05.08.2013)

----------


## Rhayader

> Նախ, որ վիրավորվելու ոչինչ այստեղ չտեսա, Ռայ ջան: Եվ իմ ասածն էլ է դա, ուղղակի քիչ ավելի հնատարազ լեզվով...
> Եթե չես հետևել մեր վերջին զրույցին` մոդերավորման թեմայում, - նայիր: Գալին, Մեֆին, Չուկին, մյուսներին հենց դա էի փորձում ասել. պետք չէ մարդկային արարքների համար սրան-նրան պատասխանատվության կանչել, թեկուզ լինի դա Աստված կամ Սատանա: Դու ես պատասխանատուն քո գործերի համար և շառը մի գհցիր ուրիշների վրա: Դու ես համ քո գլխի տերը, համ էլ արարքներիդ: Մի՞թե սա նույնը չէ, ինչ դու ես ասում. No One Gives a Fuck About You...
> Ցավոք, կամ ես չկարողացա, կամ իրենք չհասկացան...
> 
> Համ էլ երգն էր շատ լավը: Սրտանց, դուրս շատ եկավ:
> 
> Շնորհակալ եմ:


Ասածս այն է՝ մանրուքներին այնպիսի էնտուզիազմով ես վերաբերվում ու տրիվիալ բաներին այնպիսի վեհ անուններ ես դնում, մարդ զարմանում է :Smile:  твою бы энергию, да в мирных целях.

----------

Mephistopheles (06.08.2013), Տրիբուն (05.08.2013)

----------


## Rhayader

Անկախ նրանից, թե ես ինչ կմտածեմ քո հավատալիքների մասին, գիտեմ, որ դու լավ մարդ ես, ու վերջին բանը, որ կցանկանայի, քեզ վիրավորելն է:

----------

Jarre (21.10.2013), Mephistopheles (06.08.2013), Արէա (05.08.2013)

----------


## Sambitbaba

> Ասածս այն է՝ մանրուքներին այնպիսի էնտուզիազմով ես վերաբերվում ու տրիվիալ բաներին այնպիսի վեհ անուններ ես դնում, մարդ զարմանում է твою бы энергию, да в мирных целях.


Մանրուքներ... Կարևորություններ... Դրանք բոլորը էպիտետներ են (կներես, հայերենը չեմ հիշում), Ռայ ջան, կամ` պիտակներ: 
Յուրաքանչյուր գնահատական կախված է հազար ու մի բանից: Քեզ համար ամենաանպետք բանը, որ դու դեն կնետես լուսամուտիցդ դուրս, կարող է ես փնտրել եմ ամբողջ կյանքումս և երջանիկ կլինեի, եթե ունենայի այն: Եվ հակառակը: 
Նույնն էլ գաղափարներն են: Չէ, սրանց վիճակն ավելի վատ է: Առարկան կարող է դեն չնետես, պահես որպես հիշողություն, մասունք, - իսկ գաղափարներից մարդիկ հրաժարվում են հեչի պես, հինգ րոպե անց մոռանալով, թե հինգ րոպե առաջ ինչ էին ջատագովում:
Ես էլ, դու էլ, բոլորս էլ այդպիսին ենք: Բայց հերքում ենք, որ այդպիսին ենք: Որովհետև հին կոշիկներն ավելի դժվար ենք մոռանում, քան հին գաղափարները:

Լիքը բաներ իմ կյանքում, ինչը պաշտպանելու համար ես կոկորդներ կկռծեի, - այսօր մանրուքներ էլ չեն արդեն...
Լիքը բաներ, ինչ ժամանակին աղբ եմ համարել, - այսօր ոսկուց թանկ արժեն... 
Ու հեռու գնալ էլ պետք չի, վերցնենք հենց վերջին խոսքերդ.



> Անկախ նրանից, թե ես ինչ կմտածեմ քո հավատալիքների մասին, գիտեմ, որ դու լավ մարդ ես, ու վերջին բանը, որ կցանկանայի, քեզ վիրավորելն է:


Քեզ համար, շատ հնարավոր է, որ սա մանրուք է, և օրեկան հազար հատ այսպիսի նախադասություն կարող ես գրել: Իսկ արդյո՞ք այն մանրուք է ինձ համար, Ռայ ջան, ինքդ ասա, դա կարո՞ղ է ինձ համար մանրուք լինել... 
Չմոռանամ ասել, որ շնորհակալ եմ անսահման...

Իսկ գիտե՞ս, թե ինչն է ամենակարևորը... Որ այն, ինչ ինձ համար շատ կարևոր է` մանրուք է քեզ համար: Եվ ես ուրախ եմ, որ այդպես է, որովհետև այն կարծիքին եմ, որ, որքան ավելի քիչ է մարդ գնահատում իր ասածը, ուրեմն այնքան ավելի մեծ է հավանականությունը, որ նա ազնիվ է իր խոսքերում:
Եթե այս տեսանկյունից ես դիտում հարցը, Ռայ ջան, ասածդ "մանրուքը"` գլխավորից բազմապատիկ անգամ ավելի կարևոր է դառնում, - մոտավորապես "Մեծ Պայթյունի" պես մի բան... :Smile: 

Հ.Գ. Հնարավոր է, սրանից ավելի հարմար պահ չլինի, որ ես էլ իմ կարծիքն ասեմ քո մասին...
Ինձ համար կարևոր չէ, թե ինչի մասին է մտածում մարդ, կարևոր չէ, համաձայն եմ ես նրա հետ թե ոչ, կարևոր չէ, կիսում է նա իմ գաղափարները թե դեմ է դրանց... Ով էլ լինի այդ մարդը, ինչ գաղափարներ էլ ունենա, - եթե այդ մարդը *գործում է*, ուրեմն նա իմ բարեկամն է ու ես` ամենաքիչը, - հարգում եմ նրան: 

Ռայ ջան, դու այդպիսին ես: Ժամանակ առ ժամանակ փորփրում եմ բլոգդ ու հիացած եմ քո եռանդով...
Ու... գիտես, չէի ասի, թե ինչ-որ առանձնապես հեռու բաներից ենք խոսում: Բայց այս մասին խոսել չէ, որ ուզում եմ ասել: Կա մի այլ բան, ինչով, կարելի է ասել, ես փորձում եմ նմանվել քեզ.
ես էլ ձգտում եմ ձեռքերս ծալած չնստել... :Smile:

----------

Enna Adoly (06.08.2013), Վոլտերա (05.08.2013)

----------


## fanaid

Ավելի ճիշտ կլիներ վերնագիրը անվանեիր «Նեռի գալուստը», այլ ոչ թե ....
Հետաքրքիրն այն է որ քո բացած բոլոր թեմաները և քո բոլոր գրառումները վերաբերվում են «նոր դար» նորաստեղծ աղանդին, որի նպատակն է հաստատել համաշխարհային մի նոր կրոն: Եւ դու էլ ուզում ես լինել այդ աղանդի լիդերը Հայաստանում:
Կարող եք հիշել, Նոր Համաշխարհային Կարգ գրված 1դոլլարանոցի վրա, բուրգի տակ





Եթե НЛОների անունը փոխենք և անվանենք ընկած հրեշտակներ ամեն բան տեղը կընկնի: Սկզբում ինձ թվաց թե այս մարդու գլուխը քոր է գալիս, կյանքից ձեռ է քաշել, բայց վերջում հասկացա որ սա ուղարկված է հենց այդ ՝՝երեք քույրերի՛՛ կողմից իրենց ՆՈՐ ՀԱՄԱՇԽԱՐՀԱՅԻՆ ԿԱՐԳԸ հաստատելու:

Sambitbaba դու էլ էս ուղարկված նրանց կողմից, բայց հիշի՛ր, որ քո այդ ՝՝աստվածը՛՛ ունի ընդամենը երեք ու կես տարվա իշխանություն

----------


## Sambitbaba

> Ավելի ճիշտ կլիներ վերնագիրը անվանեիր «Նեռի գալուստը», այլ ոչ թե ....
> Հետաքրքիրն այն է որ քո բացած բոլոր թեմաները և քո բոլոր գրառումները վերաբերվում են «նոր դար» նորաստեղծ աղանդին, որի նպատակն է հաստատել համաշխարհային մի նոր կրոն: Եւ դու էլ ուզում ես լինել այդ աղանդի լիդերը Հայաստանում:
> Կարող եք հիշել, Նոր Համաշխարհային Կարգ գրված 1դոլլարանոցի վրա, բուրգի տակ
> Եթե НЛОների անունը փոխենք և անվանենք ընկած հրեշտակներ ամեն բան տեղը կընկնի: Սկզբում ինձ թվաց թե այս մարդու գլուխը քոր է գալիս, կյանքից ձեռ է քաշել, բայց վերջում հասկացա որ սա ուղարկված է հենց այդ ՝՝երեք քույրերի՛՛ կողմից իրենց ՆՈՐ ՀԱՄԱՇԽԱՐՀԱՅԻՆ ԿԱՐԳԸ հաստատելու:
> 
> Sambitbaba դու էլ էս ուղարկված նրանց կողմից, բայց հիշի՛ր, որ քո այդ ՝՝աստվածը՛՛ ունի ընդամենը երեք ու կես տարվա իշխանություն


Ճիշտն ասած, պատկերացում անգամ չունեմ, թե ինչպես քեզ պատասխանեմ, Ֆան ջան... Շնորհակա՞լ լինեմ... արդարանա՞մ... հպարտանա՞մ... մեղա՞ գամ...
Միակ միտքը, որ լեզվիս ծայրին է ու անընդհատ ուզում է դուրս թռնել.

Fan, it՛s funny!..

Բայց մյուս անգամ, եթե կուզենաս էլի ինչ-որ բան հիշեցնել, - ձեռի հետ հիշեցրու նաև. էն դոլարանոցի վրայի բուրգի տակի գրածին` իմ մատն է՞լ է խառը... Ամենայն ազնվությամբ, չեմ հիշում... :Sad:

----------


## Mephistopheles

> Նախ, որ վիրավորվելու ոչինչ այստեղ չտեսա, Ռայ ջան: Եվ իմ ասածն էլ է դա, ուղղակի քիչ ավելի հնատարազ լեզվով...
> Եթե չես հետևել մեր վերջին զրույցին` մոդերավորման թեմայում, - նայիր: Գալին, Մեֆին, Չուկին, մյուսներին հենց դա էի փորձում ասել. պետք չէ մարդկային արարքների համար սրան-նրան պատասխանատվության կանչել, թեկուզ լինի դա Աստված կամ Սատանա: *Դու ես պատասխանատուն քո գործերի համար և շառը մի գհցիր ուրիշների վրա: Դու ես համ քո գլխի տերը, համ էլ արարքներիդ:* Մի՞թե սա նույնը չէ, ինչ դու ես ասում. No One Gives a Fuck About You...
> Ցավոք, կամ ես չկարողացա, կամ իրենք չհասկացան...
> 
> Համ էլ երգն էր շատ լավը: Սրտանց, դուրս շատ եկավ:
> 
> Շնորհակալ եմ:


Բռնվեցիր Սամ, ուրեմն վսյօ տակի Լեննոնի նկարը դու ես գցել… մեխը լավ չես մեխել…

----------

Jarre (26.10.2013)

----------


## Sambitbaba

> Բռնվեցիր Սամ, ուրեմն վսյօ տակի Լեննոնի նկարը դու ես գցել… մեխը լավ չես մեխել…


Լավ անցում էր, Մեֆ ջան, շատ դուրս եկավ:

Եվ ինչու՞ ոչ, այդպես էլ կարող էր պատահել: Բայց մենք այնքան չխորացանք հարցի մեջ, որ դա կարողանանք ապացուցել, քանի որ ես կարող եմ համաձայնվել դրան միայն իմ տեսանկյունից, որը բոլորովին նման չէ քոնին: Իսկ իմ տեսանկյունից այդ մասին խոսելն անիմաստ եմ համարում, որովհետև մինչև դրան հասնելը, քեզ հարկ կլիներ ընդունել գոնե մի քանի կետեր, որոնք քո սկզբունքները երբեք քեզ թույլ չեն տա անել...

Բայց սենց էլ մնա` լավ ա, Մեֆ ջան... :Wink:

----------

Mephistopheles (06.08.2013)

----------


## Sambitbaba

*7. ԴԱՏԱՊԱՐՏՄԱՆ  ՊԱՏՐԱՆՔԸ*


Դատավճիռը պետք է բերի ինչ-որ հետևանքների: Եթե ճշմարիտ է այն, որ գոյություն ունի Դատավճիռ, պետք է լինի նաև._ ինչու՞_:

Հասկանալի է, մարդուն դատում են նրա համար, որպեսզի որոշեն, պե՞տք է նա արդյոք ստանա պարգև Անհրաժեշտ Պայմանը կատարելու համար:

Ահա, թե ինչպես են մարդիկ դա իրենց պատկերացնում: Փորձելով թափանցել բուն էությունը, պատասխանը որոնելիս դուք նորից վերադարձաք ձեր մշակույթի սկզբնական առասպելներին և առաջին Պատրանքներին, որոնց վրա այդ առասպելները հիմնվում են:

Դուք համոզեցիք ձեզ, որ Ես բաժանեցի ձեզ Ինձանից, երբ դուք առաջին անգամ չկարողացաք կատարել Իմ Անհրաժեշտ Պայմանը:

Երբ դուք կատարյալ էիք, դուք ապրում էիք կատարյալ աշխարհում՝ Դրախտում, և վայելում էիք հավերժական կյանքը: Բայց, գործելով Առաջին Մեղքը և վճարելով դրա համար ձեր կատարյալությամբ, դուք զգացիք, որ կատարյալության վերջը եկավ ամեն ինչում:

Ձեր աշխարհում ամենակատարյալ բանն էր, որ դուք երբեք չէիք մահանում: Գոյություն չուներ մահ: Բայց, զգալով կատարյալության ավարտը, դուք ընդունեցիք Չորրորդ Պատրանքը որպես իրական փաստ: Գոյություն ունի Պակաս: Գոյություն ունի անհրաժեշտ քանակի բացակայություն: Չկա նույնիսկ անհրաժեշտ քանակության կյանք:

_Դրա հետևանքը պետք է դառնա մահը: Դա՝ պատիժն էր, - Անհրաժեշտ Պայմանը չկատարելու համար_: 

Բայց ինչպե՞ս կարող է դա պատահել, - հարցնում էին ձեր առաջադեմ մտավորականները: Այժմ մահանում է _ամեն ոք_: Ինչպե՞ս կարող է մահը պատիժ լինել Անհրաժեշտ Պայմանը չկատարելու համար: Չէ՞ որ մահանում են նույնիսկ նրանք, ովքեր _կատարել են_ Անհրաժեշտ Պայմանը:

Ըստ երևույթին մահվան գոյության պատճառն ուղղակի այն է, որ Տիեզերքում կա Պակաս: Պակասը դարձել է իրերի վիճակը: Դուք այդպիսի եզրակացության եկաք Չորրորդ Պատրանքի հիման վրա:

Բայց եթե մահը՝ Պակասի արդյունք է, ուրեմն ի՞նչն է Անհրաժեշտ Պայմանի _չը-կատարման_ արդյունքը:

Ինչ-որ բան այն չէր այստեղ: Ինչ-որ բան տեղը չէր ընկնում: Դուք նորից վերադարձաք սկզբնական առասպելին: Աստված Դրախտից վտարեց Ադամին ու Եվային այն բանի համար, որ նրանք չկատարեցին Անհրաժեշտ Պայմանը: Դա բերեց Միասնության Բացակայությանը, ինչը ստեղծեց Պակաս, իսկ սա էլ՝ Անհրաժեշտ Պայմանը:

Այսպիսով, Պակասը՝ Աստծո վերադրած պատժի արդյունքն է: Այդ պատիժն էր՝ մասնատումը, իսկ դրա արդյունքն է՝ Պակասը: Մահը՝ կյանքի պակասն է, այնպես որ, ավելի լայն իմաստով, մահը՝ պատիժ է:

Ահա թե ինչպես դուք հարցը լուծեցիք: Մահվան նշանակումն է՝ պատժել ձեզ Անհրաժեշտ Պայմանը չկատարելու համար: Չէ՞ որ մահվան բացակայության դեպքում կմնար միայն այն, ինչ միշտ էլ կար, այսինքն՝ կյանքը: Եվ եթե դուք կարողանայիք ապրել հավերժ, ուրեմն Աստծո պահանջը չկատարելու հետևանքն ի՞նչը կլիներ:

Այսպիսով, այն, ինչը պետք է գոյատևեր հավերժ, սկսեց կոչվել պարգև:

Ահա´ այն, - ասացիք դուք ձեզ: Հավերժական կյանքը՝ _պարգև է_: Բայց հիմա էլ ի հայտ եկավ մեկ այլ գլուխկոտրուկ: Եթե գոյություն ունի մահը, նշանակում է, հավերժական կյանք լինել չի կարող:

Հմմմ...

Խնդիր է ծագում: Ինչպե՞ս անել, որ գոյություն ունենա թե մեկը և թե մյուսը՝ չնայած, որ դրանք փոխադարձորեն բացառում են մեկմեկու:

Դուք որոշեցիք, որ ֆիզիկական մարմնի մահը՝ ձեզ համար դեռ վերջը չէ: Քանի որ մահվան գոյությունը բացառում է հավերժ շարունակվող կյանքի հնարավորությունը, դուք որոշեցիք, որ հավերժական կյանքը պետք է գոյություն ունենա _ֆիզիկական մահից հետո_:

Բայց եթե ֆիզիկական մահից հետո կյանքը՝ հավերժ է, ուրեմն ո՞րն է մահվան իմաստը:

Նրանում իմաստ չկա: Այդպիսով, _մահից հետո_ ձեր գոյատևելու համար պետք էր _այլ ելք_ հնարել...

Դուք այն կոչեցիք Դատաստան:

Եթե մտածենք, այդ պատկերացումը ձեզ շատ էր համապատասխանում: Այն լրիվ համաձայնեցվում էր Երկրորդ Պատրանքի հետ՝ կյանքի ավարտը պարզ չի; Գոյություն Ունի Անհաջողություն:

Այժմ դուք թե մեղր ունեիք և թե գդալ: Կարող էր գոյություն ունենալ թե մահ _և_ թե Հավերժական Կյանք, պատիժ _և_ պարգև: Դրանք երկուսն էլ տեղավորելով մահից _հետո_, մահն ինքը դուք սարքեցիք ոչ թե պատիժ, այլ ուղղակի պակասի վերջնական արտահայտումը՝ Չորրորդ Պատրանքի ամենատպավորիչ ապացույցը:

Այժմ, իրոք, մի պատրանքը սկսեց աջակցել մյուսին: Մեկը սքանչելիորեն միահյուսվեց մյուսի մեջ: Ձեր աշխատանքն ավարտված էր, և դա իրականություն էր, որ ծնվել էր ձեր մշակույթի նոր առասպելից և այն ամրապնդելու համար ստեղծված բազմաթիվ լեգենդներից: 

Լեգենդներն աջակցում են Առասպելին, Առասպելն աջակցում է Պատրանքին: Սա է ձեր ամբողջ տիեզերաբանությունը: Սա է ձեր բոլոր պատկերացումների հիմքը:

Իսկ նրանք՝ բոլորն ամբողջությամբ, - սխալ են:

Մահ գոյություն չունի: Ասել, թե գոյություն ունի մահ, նույնն է, ինչ ասել, որ դուք գոյություն չունեք, որովհետև դուք՝ հենց Ինքը Կյանքն Եք: 

Ասել, թե գոյություն ունի մահ, նույնն է, ինչ ասել, թե գոյություն չունի Աստված, չէ որ եթե Աստված՝ ամենն է ինչ կա (իսկ հենց այդ էլ Աստված հանդիսանում է), ուրեմն, եթե մահանում է ինչ-որ մի բան, մահանում է ամեն ինչ, - ինչը կնշանակեր, որ մահանում է Աստված: Եթե մահանում է ինչ-որ բան, ուրեմն մահանում է Աստված:

Ինչ խոսք, որ դա անհնար է: Այդ պատճառով գիտեցեք. մահ և Աստված փոխադարձաբար բացառում են մեկմեկու: Նրանք չեն կարող համատեղ գոյատևել:

Եթե գոյություն ունի մահը, նշանակում է, գոյություն չունի Աստված: Հակառակ դեպքում ստիպված կլինեինք գալ եզրակացությանը, որ Աստված ամենը չէ, ինչ կա:

Դա բերում է հետաքրքիր հարցի: Գոյություն ունի՞ արդյոք ինչ-որ բան, ինչ Աստված չէ:

Եթե դուք հավատում եք, որ կա Աստված և դրա հետ մեկտեղ կա մի բան, ինչ Աստված չէ, դուք կարող եք հավատալ շատ այլ բաների էլ: Ոչ միայն մահվանը, այլև Սատանային, մնացած ամեն ինչին:

Եթե, մյուս կողմից, դուք համարում եք, որ Աստված՝ հենց Կյանքի էներգիան է, որ այդ էներգիան երբեք չի մահանում, այլ միայն փոխում է ձևը և որ այդ աստվածային էներգիան ոչ միայն կա ամեն ինչի _մեջ_, այլ այդ Ամեն Ինչ՝ հենց ինքն է որ կա, - որ հենց _էներգիան է հիմնում այն, ինչը հետո ընդունում է ձև_, - դա արդեն մի փոքր քայլ կլինի դեպի հասկանալը նրա, որ մահ գոյություն չունի և չի կարող գոյություն ունենալ:

Ահա, թե ինչպիսին է իրավիճակը: Ես Էմ Կյանքի էներգիան: Ես Էմ Այն, ինչ հիմնում է այն, ինչն ընդունում է ձև: Ամենն, ինչ դուք տեսնում եք՝ Աստված է տարբեր կերտվածքներում:

Դուք էլ՝ Աստծո կերտվածք եք՝ ֆորմացիա: 


Շարունակելի

----------


## Sambitbaba

*7. ԴԱՏԱՊԱՐՏՄԱՆ ՊԱՏՐԱՆՔԸ*  (շարունակություն)


Շատ բան նրանից, ինչ Ես ասել եմ ձեզ մեր զրույցների ժամանակ, կրկնվում է ոչ թե մեկ անգամ, և դա, իհարկե, պատահականություն չէ: Դուք պետք է ամուր պատկերացում ունենաք յուրաքանչյուր հայացքի մասին, նախքան կկարողանաք մտքով ընդգրկել նորը, ինչ փորձում եք հասկանալ:

Ձեզանից ոմանք կցանկանան շարժվել ավելի արագ: Ոմանք կասեն. “Լավ, ես դա արդեն _ստացել եմ_”: Բայց դուք իրո՞ք ունեք դա իրականում: Ձեր ապրած կյանքը՝ չափանիշն է նրա, ինչ դուք ունեք և ինչ չունեք: Դա ձեր խորին ըմբռնման արտացոլումն է:

Եթե ձեր կյանքը՝ ուրախության և երջանկության մշտական զգացում է, դուք իրոք ունեք այդ: Դա չի նշանակում, որ անկախ որևէ իրավիճակից, դուք ուրախության մեջ եք ապրում: Ձեր զգացմունքներն իրավիճակների հետ ոչ մի կապ չունեն: Դա չպայմանավորված սեր է, ինչի մասին Ես ասել եմ շատ անգամներ: Դուք կարող եք զգալ այդ սերն այլ մարդու հանդեպ կամ հենց իր՝ Կյանքի հանդեպ:

Եթե դուք անվերապահորեն սիրում եք Կյանքը, նշանակում է, դուք սիրում եք Կյանքը _հենց այն ձևի մեջ, ինչում այն արտահայտվում է հենց այստեղ և հենց հիմա_: Դա հնարավոր է միայն այն դեպքում, երբ դուք “կատարելություն եք տեսնում”:

Ես ասում եմ ձեզ, որ ամեն ինչ և բոլորը կատարյալ են: Ձեռք բերելով այդ տեսնելու ունակություն,  դուք առաջին քայլն եք կատարում դեպի վարպետություն:  Բայց դուք չեք կարող տեսնել այդ, քանի դեռ ճշգրիտ չեք հասկացել, թե ինչ է ամեն մեկը փորձում անել և որն է ամեն մեկի նպատակն այս երկնքի տակ:

Երբ, օրինակ, հասկանաք, որ այս զրույցի հիմնական պահերի անընդհատ կրկնողության նպատակն է, որպեսզի ավելի ու ավելի խորացվի ձեր ըմբռնումը, ավելի ու ավելի մոտեցվի ձեզ վարպետությանը, դուք կսիրեք այդ կրկնությունները: Դուք կսիրեք դրանք, քանզի կհասկանաք այն օգուտը, որ նրանք բերում են ձեզ: Դուք կսիրեք օգտվել այդ նվերից:

Դուք անվրդովություն ձեռք կբերեք ներկա պահի համար և ձեր կյանքի բոլոր պահերի համար, անկախ նրանից, թե որքան տհաճ կարող էիք համարել այդ պահերը նախկինում: Նույն կերպ անվրդով կլինեք նաև ձեր մահից առաջ, քանզի մահվան մեջ էլ կտեսնեք կատարելություն:

Ձեր անվրդովությունն ավելի կուժեղանա, երբ դուք հասկանաք, որ_ յուրաքանչյուր պահ_ հենց մահ է, որ կա: Յուրաքանչյուր պահ՝ ձեր կյանքի վերջն է այն ձևի մեջ, որում դուք կայիք, և ձեր նոր կյանքի սկիզբն է այն ձևի մեջ, որը դուք այժմ որոշել եք ընդունել:

Յուրաքանչյուր պահի դուք վերապրում եք ձեզ նորից: Դուք անում եք դա գիտակցաբար կամ անգիտակցորեն, գիտակցելով կամ ոչ, թե ինչ է կատարվում: 

Որպեսզի ավելի շատ կյանք ստանաք, ձեզ պարտադիր չէ դեմ առ դեմ հանդիպել այն պահի հետ, որը  դուք առաջ “մահ” էիք կոչում: Ցանկացած պահի դուք կարող եք ավելի շատ կյանք զգալ հարյուրավոր տարբեր միջոցների օգնությամբ, հարյուրավոր տարբեր պահերի՝ ծնվելու պահին, մեռնելու պահին, կամ դրանց միջև ընկած յուրաքանչյուր այլ պահի: 

Հենց այդ եմ Ես ձեզ խոստանում. դուք ավելի շատ կյանք _կզգաք_ ձեր ֆիզիկական մահվան պահին՝ և դա ավելին է, քան ինչ-որ մի այլ բան կհամոզի ձեզ, որ _գոյություն ունի_ ավելի շատ կյանք, որ կյանքը շարունակվում ու շարունակվում է և երբեք-երբեք չի ավարտվում: Այդ պահին դուք կհասկանաք, ու երբեք ոչինչ պակաս չի եղել: Երբեք չի եղել Կյանքի ոչ բավարար քանակություն և երբեք չի եղել _կյանքի նյութի_ ոչ բավարար քանակություն: 

Դա ընդմիշտ կվերացնի Չորրորդ Պատրանքը: Բայց այդ Պատրանքը կարող է վերացվել նաև _մինչև_ ձեր մահը, և այդ մասին է Իմ ուղերձը:

Եվ ավելի շատ կյանք ստանալու միջոցն այն է, որպեսզի ավելի շատ մահ ապրես: Թույլ մի´ տվեք մահվանը լինել այն, ինչ տեղի է ունենում միայն մեկ անգամ կյանքում: Ձեր կյանքի ամեն պահ զգացեք որպես մահ, չէ՞ որ դա իրականում հավասարազոր է մահվան վերաձևակերպմանը որպես մի ապրումի վերջն ու մյուսի սկիզբը:

Երբ դուք անում եք այդ,  ամեն պահ դուք կարծես մի փոքրիկ հուղարկավորությունն եք կատարում նրա, ինչ գնացել է, նրա, ինչ արդեն մահացել է: Իսկ հետո, հակառակը, ստեղծում եք ապագան, գիտակցելով, որ ապագան՝ _կա_, որ կա _ավելի շատ_ Կյանք:

Երբ դուք դա գիտեք, պակասի մասին պատկերացումը ջարդուփշուր է լինում և յուրաքանչյուր ոսկի Ներկա Պահ դուք կարող եք սկսել օգտագործել նոր ձևով, նոր ըմբռնմամբ և նոր երախտապարտությամբ, ավելի մեծ գիտակցությամբ և ավելի գիտակցաբար:

Եվ ձեր կյանքը երբեք չի լինի միևնույնը, երբեք:

Երբ դուք հասկանում եք, որ _Կյանք միշտ էլ կա ավելի շատ, քան կար_, դուք սովորում եք Կյանքի պակասի մասին Պատրանքն _օգտագործել_ այնպես, որպեսզի այն ծառայի ձեզ: Երբ դուք անցնում եք ձեր ճանապարհն ու հետդարձի ճանապարհին եք կանգնում դեպի տուն, այդ պատրանքը, խանգարելու փոխարեն, սկսում է օգնել ձեզ:

Դուք կարող եք հանգիստ լինել, քանզի գիտեք, որ դեռևս ունեք ժամանակ չնայած պատրանքին, որ այն վերջանում է: Ձեր ստեղծագործական արդյունավետությունն անհամեմատ աճում է, չէ որ դուք գիտեք, որ_ էլի Կյանք ունեք_, չնայած պատրանքին, որ այն ավարտին է մոտենում: Դուք կարող եք ուրախություն և հանգիստ գտնել, չնայած պատրանքին, որ չկա բավարար քանակությամբ այն, ինչի կարիքը, ձեր կարծիքով, դուք ունեք կյանքում, քանզի այլևս դուք գիտեք, որ ամեն ինչ բավարար է: Ժամանակը, Կյանքը և կյանքի նյութը բավարար են նրա համար, որպեսզի քեզ թույլ տան միշտ ապրել երջանիկ:

Երբ դուք ձեզ թույլ եք տալիս զգալ, որ կա բավականաչափ այն, ինչն առաջ անբավարար էիք համարում, ձեր ապրելակերպի մեջ զարմանալի փոփոխություններ են սկսում կատարվել:

Երբ դուք գիտեք, որ ամեն ինչ բավարար է, դուք դադարում եք մրցակցել այլ մարդկանց հետ: Դադարում եք պայքարել սիրո համար, փողի, սեքսի, իշխանության, ամեն ինչի համար, ինչը ձեզ անբավարար էր թվում:

Մրցակցությունը դադարում է:

Արդյունքում փոխվում է ամեն ինչ: Եվ հիմա, ցանկացածն ստանալու համար ուրիշների հետ մրցակցելու փոխարեն, դուք սկսում եք տալ ամենն, ինչ կարող եք: Ավելի շատ սեր ունենալու համար մրցակցելու փոխարեն, դուք սկսում եք ավելի շատ սեր տալ ուրիշներին: Հաջողության հասնելու համար պայքարելու փոխարեն, սկսում եք անել ամեն ինչ, որպեսզի ուրիշները հաջողության հասնեն: 

Փոխարենը գրավել իշխանությունը, դուք ուրիշներին եք հնարավորություն տալիս այդ անել:

Բարեհաճություն, ուշադրություն, սեռական բավարարվածություն և զգացմունքային անվտանգություն փնտրելու փոխարեն, դուք ի հայտ եք բերում, որ ինքներդ եք դարձել այդ ամենի աղբյուրը: 
Փաստորեն ամենով, ինչ երբևիցէ ինքներդ ցանկացել եք ունենալ, դուք այժմ ապահովում եք ուրիշներին: Եվ ամենազարմանալին է, որ որքան շատ եք տալիս, այնքան ավելի շատ եք ինքներդ ստանում: Ինչ էլ որ տալիս եք, հանկարծ դա _ավելի շատ_ է դառնում:

Պատճառը պարզ է: Դա տեղի է ունենում ոչ թե որովհետև այն, ինչ անում եք, “ճիշտ է բարոյապես”, կամ “պայծառացած է հոգեպես”, կամ “Կամքն է Աստծո”: Ոչ, դա շատ պարզ է բացատրվում. այդ տարածքի մեջ ուրիշ ոչ ոք չկա:

Կա մեզանից մեկը միայն:

Չնայած Պատրանքը պնդում է, որ այդպես չէ: Պատրանքը պնդում է, որ դուք բոլորդ առանձնացված եք մեկմեկուց և Ինձանից: Պնդում է, որ ոչ մի բան բավարար քանակությամբ չկա՝ նույնիսկ Ես չկամ բավարար քանակությամբ, - և այդ պատճառով, բավարար քանակություն ունենալու համար,  կա մի բան, ինչ դուք ստիպված եք անել: Պատրանքը պնդում է, որ դուք պետք է հանգամանորեն հետևեք, անու՞մ եք դա, թե ոչ: Այն պնդում է, որ եթե չանեք դա, ուրեմն կդատապարտվեք:

Կարծես թե, դա այնքան էլ հաճելի բան չէ: Եվ, չնայած դրան, եթե գոյություն ունի մի ընդհանուր բան նրանում, ինչ ձեզ պատմում են տարբեր մշակույթների առասպելները, - դա այն է, որ Աստված՝ Սեր է: Բարձրագույն Սեր: Բացարձակ Սեր: Անընդգրկելի Սեր: 

Բայց եթե Աստված՝ Սեր է, ինչպե՞ս կարող է գոյություն ունենալ Դատապարտում: Ինչպե՞ս Աստված կարող է դատապարտել ձեզ հավերժական, անվերջանալի տանջանքների:

Ահա հարցերը, որ ոնք սկսում են տալ իրենց մարդիկ:

Հասկանալի է,  որ Յոթերորդ  Պատրանքը  թույլ  տեղ  ունի:  Այն  պետք է բացեր ձեր աչքերն այն բանի վրա,  որ ձեր պատկերացումը Դատապարտման մասին` սուտ  պատկերացում  է:  Բայց  ինչ-որ տեղ հոգու խորքում մարդիկ գիտեին, որ չեն կարող _ հրաժարվել_  այդ  պատրանքից,  այլ  կերպ ինչ-որ շատ կարևոր բան կանհետանա կյանքից:

Եվ, կրկին, նրանք ճիշտ էին: 

Բայց  նրանք  նորից  սխալ  գործեցին:  Փոխարենը  Պատրանքի  մեջ պատրանք տեսնելու    և    օգտագործելու    այն    նրա    համար,     ինչի    համար    որ    այն նախատեսված էր,  նրանք  որոշեցին,  որ  պարտավոր  են  _ամրացնել նրա թույլ տեղը_:

Հենց   Յոթերորդ   Պատրանքի   թույլ   տեղն   ամրացնելու    համար    ստեղծվեց Ութերորդ Պատրանքը:

----------


## Sambitbaba

*8. ՊԱՅՄԱՆԱՎՈՐՎԱԾՈՒԹՅԱՆ ՊԱՏՐԱՆՔԸ*


Որպեսզի Դատապարտումը կարողանա գոյություն ունենալ, պետք է լինի մի բան, ինչը դուք չեք կարողանում հասկանալ սիրո մասին:

Այսպիսին էր ձեր եզրակացությունը և, ստեղծված դժվար իրավիճակից դուրս գալու համար, դուք հնարեցիք Պայմանավորվածությունը որպես կյանքի բնորոշ հատկանիշ:

Ամեն ինչ կյանքում պետք է պայմանավորված լինի: Մի՞թե դա ակնառու փաստ չէ, - հարցնում էին որոշ մտածողներ: - Ինչ է, դուք չհասկացա՞ք Երկրորդ Պատրանքը. _Կյանքի ավարտը կասկածի տակ է_: 

_Գոյություն ունի Անհաջողություն_:

Դա նշանակում է, որ դուք կարող եք չարժանանալ Աստծո սիրոն: Աստծո սերը պայմանավորված է: Դուք պետք է կատարեք Անհրաժեշտ Պայմանը: Եթե չկատարեք այն, կառանձնացվեք: Մի՞թե դա այն չէ, ինչին սովորեցնում է Երրորդ Պատրանքը:

Ձեր մշակույթների առասպելները շատ համոզիչ են: Նրանք բոլորը հիմնվում են Տաս Պատրանքներից մեկի կամ բոլորի վրա: Բայց, ինչպես Ես արդեն բացատրել եմ, պատրանքները շատ ավելին են: Ամեն օր դուք հարյուրավոր պատրանքներ եք ստեղծում: Ձեր ամեն մշակույթ սեփական պատրանքներն է ստեղծում, բայց բոլոր նրանք այսպես թե այնպես հիմնվում են սխալ պատկերացումների վրա: Դրա ապացույցն է այն փաստը, որ բոլոր դրանք միևնույն արդյունքներին են բերում:

Ձեր մոլորակի վրա թագավորում են ժլատությունը, բռնությունը, սպանությունները և՝ համարյա ամենուր, - պայմանավորված սերը:

Դուք սովորել եք պայմանավորված սիրոն, որովհետև մտածում եք, որ Բարձրագույն Էության, ինչպիսին դուք պատկերացնում եք այդ էությանը, - սերը՝ պայմանավորված է: Կամ, եթե դուք չեք հավատում Բարձրագույն Էության գոյությանը, այլ հավատում Իրեն Կյանքին, - դուք հասկանում եք Կյանքը որպես ինքնաարտահայտման պրոցես՝ Պայմանավորվածության կոնտեքստում: Այսինքն, կարելի է ասել, որ մի պայմանը կախված է մյուսից: Ձեզանից ոմանք դա կոչում են Պատճառ և Հետևանք:

Բայց ո՞րն է Սկզբնապատճառը:

Սա հարց է, որին ձեզանից ոչ ոք չի կարող պատասխանել: Նույնիսկ ձեր մեծահամբավ գիտնականները չեն կարող բացահայտել այս գաղտնիքները: Նույնիսկ ձեր իմաստնագույն փիլիսոփաներն ընդունակ չեն լուծել այս խնդիրը:

Ո՞վ է ստեղծել Այն, Ինչը՝ Ստեղծում է:

Դուք բավական պարզ պատկերացում եք կազմել պատճառա-հետևանքային Տիեզերքի մասին, - բայց ի՞նչն է պատճառը Սկզբնապատճառի:

Հենց այստեղ են սայթաքում ձեր ուսուցիչները: Հենց այստեղ վերջանում են ձեր ճանապարհները: Սա հենց այն է, ինչն ընկած է ձեր հասկացման սահմանի եզրին:

Իսկ հիմա եկեք հեռանանք այդ սահմանից:

Տիերզերքում _գոյություն չունի_ Պայմանավորվածություն: Այն, Ինչ Կա, - հենց Այն Է, Ինչ Կա, և _չկան պայմաններ, որոնց առկայության դեպքում Այն գոյություն չէր ունենա_:

Կյանքը եղել է միշտ, կա այժմ և կլինի հավերժ. աշխարհը վերջ չունի:

Նույնը կարելի է ասել Աստծո մասին: Որովհետև Աստված _այն է_, ինչը Կյանք է հանդիսանում:

Նույնը կարելի է ասել նաև Սիրո մասին: Քանզի Սերը՝ _այն է_, ինչ Աստված է հանդիսանում:

Հետևաբար, սերը պայմաններ չի ճանաչում: 

Սերն ուղղակի կա: Սերը չի կարող “չլինել”, և չկան պայմաններ, որոնց առկայության դեպքում այն կարող էր վերանալ:

Վերջին ֆրազի մեջ “Սեր” բառը նույն հաջողությամբ կարող եք փոխել “Կյանք” կամ “Աստված” բառերով: Դա նույնպես կհամապատասխանի ճշմարտությանը:

Պայմանավորված սերը՝ օքսյումորոն է*: 

Դուք կարո՞ղ եք հասկանալ դա: Մեկը բացառում է մյուսին: Պայմանականության զգացումն ու սիրո զգացումը միաժամանակ և մեկտեղ չեն կարող գոյատևել:

Հենց ձեր պատկերացումն այն մասին, որ դա հնարավոր է, քայքայում է ձեզ:

Ձեր քաղաքակրթությունը որոշել է փորձարկել Ութերորդ Պատրանքն ամենաբարձր մակարդակի վրա: Արդյունքում հենց ձեր քաղաքակրթությանն էլ վերացում է սպառնում:

Ձեզ ոչոչացում չի սպառնում: Դուք չեք կարող չլինել: Որովհետև դուք՝ Ինքը Կյանքն Եք: Բայց ձևը, որի մեջ դուք արտահայտում եք Կյանքը տվյալ պահին՝ քաղաքակրթությունը, որը դուք ստեղծել եք և որը ձեզ հավերժ գոյատևող է թվում, - անփոփոխ չի: Հրաշալի առանձնահատկությունը Նրա, Ով Դուք Կաք, հանդիսանում է ձեր ձևը փոխելու հնարավորությունը, երբ էլ դուք ցանկանաք: Փաստորեն դուք անում եք դա անընդհատ:

Բայց եթե ձեզ հաճելի է ձեր մարմինը, որում դուք հիմա կաք, ինչու՞ եք փոխում այն:

Այս հարցը հիմա կանգնել է ամբողջ մարդկության առջև:

Ձեզ տրվեց դրախտ, որպեսզի ապրեք այնտեղ: Ձեզ հասանելի է ֆիզիկական կյանքի ամեն մի ուրախություն: Դուք իրոք որ գտնվում եք Եդեմական Այգում: Ձեր մշակույթի դիցաբանության այս մասը համապատասխանում է իրականությանը: Բայց դուք բաժանված չեք Ինձանից, և երբեք բաժանված չեք լինի: Դուք կարող եք զգալ այդ դրախտը, որքան կցանկանաք: Եվ կամ կարող եք մեկ ակնթարթում ավերել այն:

Ի՞նչ կընտրեք դուք:

Կարծես թե, դուք ընտրում եք վերջինը:

Իրո՞ք դա ձեր ընտրությունն է:

Դա ձեր գիտակցվա՞ծ որոշումն է:

Մտածեք դրա վրա ինչպես հարկն է:

Ձեր պատասխանից շատ բան է կախված:


- - - - - - - - - - -  
**Օքսյումորոն* – ոճաբանական սխալ՝ հակառակ նշանակություն ունեցող բառերի համակցումը (չհամակցվողի համակցումը): Օրինակ. “կենդանի դիակ”: 


Շարունակելի

----------


## Sambitbaba

*8. ՊԱՅՄԱՆԱՎՈՐՎԱԾՈՒԹՅԱՆ ՊԱՏՐԱՆՔԸ* (շարունակություն)


*   *   *
Չնայած Տիեզերքում Պայմանավորվածության բացակայությանը, դուք վստահորեն հավատում եք, որ Պայմանավորվածություն կա: Հավանականորեն այն գոյություն ունի Աստծո Արքայության մեջ: Ձեր կրոններից յուրաքանչյուրը հենց դրան է սովորեցնում: Նշանակում է, այն պետք է գոյություն ունենա նաև ամբողջությամբ վերցրած Տիեզերքում: Դա, որոշեցիք դուք, կենսական փաստ է: Արդյունքում դուք ծախսում եք ձեր կյանքը, որպեսզի հասկանաք, թե այդ ինչ պայմաններ ձեզ թույլ կտան կյանք ստեղծել, իսկ եթե չկատարեք Անհրաժեշտ Պայմանը՝ նաև հետմահու կյանք՝ այնպիսի, ինչպիսին ձեզ ցանկալի կլիներ: Եթե կատարեք Անհրաժեշտ Պայմանը, ոչ մի խնդիր չկա: Բայց ի՞նչ, եթե այն չկատարեք...

Այդ որոնումները ձեզ ավելի են հեռացնում ճշմարտությունից, որովհետև ոչ մի պայմաններ _չկան_: Դուք կարող եք ձեր կյանքն ապրել այնպես, ինչպես ինքներդ եք ցանկանում, և հետմահու ունենալ ամենն, ինչ կարող եք պատկերացնել, _ուղղակի ընտրելով հենց այդ_:

Դուք դրան չեք հավատում: Չի կարող ամեն ինչ այդքան հեշտ լինել, ասում եք դուք:

Ոչ, ոչ... մենք պետք է կատարենք Անհրաժեշտ Պայմանը:

Դուք չեք ցանկանում հասկանալ, որ ստեղծարար արարածներ եք: Եվ այդպիսին չեք համարում Ինձ էլ: Ենթադրել եք, որ Իմ ցանկությունների իրականանալու մեջ (Իմ բոլոր զավակների՝ Ինձ մոտ, տուն վերադառնալու հարցում) Ես կարող եմ անհաջողության մատնվել, - ինչը կնշանակեր, որ Ես իսկական ստեղծարար էություն չեմ, այլ էություն եմ՝ կախյալ: Եթե իսկապես ստեղծարար լինեի, կկարողանայի ստեղծել ամենն, ինչ կցանկանամ: Բայց ձեզ թվում է, որ Իմ ցանկություններին հասնելու համար Ես կախված եմ որոշակի պայմաններից:

Մարդիկ չեն կարողանում պատկերացնել, թե ինչ պայմաններ կարելի էր կատարել տուն, Աստծո մոտ վերադառնալու համար: Այդ պատճառով էլ անում են լավագույնն, ինչ կարող են... և ուղղակի հեքիաթներ են_ հորինում_: Եվ դրանք ձեզ բացատրել են ջանում ձեր կրոնները:

Կրոնները կարողացան բացատրել ոչ միայն Անհրաժեշտ Պայմանները, նրանք բացատրեցին նաև, թե ինչպես շահել Աստծո սերը, չկատարելով Անհրաժեշտ Պայմանը: Այդպես ծնվեց _ներման և փրկության_ կոնցեպցիան: Դրանք սեր ստանալու պայմաններն էին: Աստված ասում է ձեզ. “Ես կսիրեմ ձեզ, եթե...”, և ահա դրանք, այդ “եթեները”:

Եթե մարդիկ կարողանային անաչառորեն նայել դրան, այն փաստը, որ ամեն մի կրոն ներումն ու փրկությունը բացատրում է տարբեր կերպով, կարող էր ծառայել որպես ապացույց այն բանի, որ այդ ամենը հնարանքներ են: Բայց, ինչպես ապացուցված է, անաչառությունը, - հենց այն է, ինչին մարդիկ ընդունակ չեն: Նրանք ընդունակ չեն դրան նույնիսկ այսօր:

Դուք շարունակում եք հայտարարել, որ ոչինչ _չեք_ հնարում: Դուք ասում եք, որ Աստծո մոտ ձեր վերադարձի պայմանները Ես եմ սահմանել: Իսկ այն, որ մի քանի հարյուր տարբեր կրոններ մի քանի հազար տարբեր պայմաններ են անվանարկում, բացատրվում է ոչ թե նրանով, որ Ես խառնամիտ ուղերձ եմ ուղարկել, այլ նրանով, որ մարդիկ ուղղակի սխալ են հասկացել:

_Դուք, իհարկե, ճիշտ եք հասկացել: Այդ ուրիշները, այլ կրոնների մեջ են սխալ հասկացել_:

Այժմ այդ հարցը լուծելու բազմաթիվ միջոցներ են իհայտ գալիս: Դուք կարող եք ուղղակի արհամարհել այդ ուրիշներին: Կարող եք փորձել նրանց “դարձի բերել”: Կարող եք որոշել ուղղակի ոչնչացնել նրանց:

Մարդկային ռասան փորձել է բոլոր երեք միջոցներն էլ: Եվ դուք ճիշտ էիք, երբ անում էիք դա, այդպես չէ՞: Չէ՞ որ դա անում էիք ամենայն պատասխանատվությամբ: Եվ մի՞թե դա աշխատանք չի Աստծո´ համար: Մի՞թե դուք չէիք զգում պահանջ՝ համոզել և դարձի բերել ուրիշներին, որպեսզի նրանք էլ գիտենան, թե ինչն է ճշմարիտ: Եվ երբ ուրիշներին անհնար է համոզել, ուրեմն մի՞թե ճշմարիտ չեն սպանություններն ու էթնիկական զտումները: Մի՞թե գոյություն չունի չգրված “մի բան”, ինչը ձեզ այդ իրավունքն է տալիս:

Ահա հարցերը, որոնք սկսում են տալ իրենց մարդիկ:

Հասկանալի է, որ Ութերորդ Պատրանքը  թույլ  տեղ  ունի:  Այն  պետք է բացեր ձեր աչքերն այն բանի վրա,  որ  ձեր  պատկերացումը  Պայմանավորվածության մասին`  սուտ  պատկերացում  է:   Բայց   ինչ-որ  տեղ  հոգու  խորքում  մարդիկ գիտեին,  որ չեն կարող  _հրաժարվել_  այդ  պատրանքից,   այլ  կերպ ինչ-որ շատ կարևոր բան կանհետանա կյանքից:

Եվ, կրկին, նրանք ճիշտ էին: 

Բայց  նրանք  նորից  սխալ  գործեցին:  Փոխարենը  Պատրանքի  մեջ պատրանք տեսնելու    և    օգտագործելու    այն    նրա    համար,     ինչի    համար    որ    այն նախատեսված էր,  նրանք  որոշեցին,  որ  պարտավոր  են _ ամրացնել նրա թույլ տեղը_:

Հենց   Ութերորդ   Պատրանքի   թույլ   տեղն   ամրացնելու    համար   ստեղծվեց Իններորդ Պատրանքը:

----------


## Sambitbaba

*9. ԱՌԱՎԵԼՈՒԹՅԱՆ  ՊԱՏՐԱՆՔԸ*

Մարդիկ եզրակացություն են արել. եթե  գոյություն ունի Պայմանավորվածություն, ուրեմն հաճույք ստանալու և ձեր ցանկացած կյանքով ապրելու համար՝ անհրաժեշտ է _գիտենալ_ պայմանները:

Այդպիսի եզրակացությունն անխուսափելի էր, ինչպես նաև հաջորդ եզրակացությունը. նրանք, ովքեր գիտեն պայմանները, սկսում են ավելի լավ, քան նրանք, ովքեր չգիտեն:

Մարդկությանը շատ քիչ ժամանակ պահանջվեց, որպեսզի նախորդ նախադասությունից հանի “սկսել” բառը: Եվ ստացվեց. նրանք, ովքեր գիտեն պայմանները, ավելի լավն են, քան նրանք, ովքեր չգիտեն:

Այդպես ծնվեց պատկերացումը Առավելության մասին:

Առավելությունը բազում օգտագործումներ գտավ: Դրանցից առաջինն էր արդարացումն այն գործողությունների, որոնք անհրաժեշտ էին որպես երաշխիք, որ “բավարար” լինի ամեն ինչ՝ ներառյալ Աստծո սերը: Պայմանները գիտենալը մարդուն իրավունք էր տալիս արհամարհել մնացածին կամ փորձել “դարձի բերել” նրանց, կամ ուղղակի վտարել նրանց, ովքեր չգիտեն պայմանները կամ համաձայն չեն դրանց հետ:

Այդպիսով, կյանքի պայմաններն իմանալու փորձերը դառնում են հիմնական զբաղմունք: Կյանքի պայմանները գիտենալը՝ “գիտություն” անունը ստացավ: Հետմահու կյանքի պայմանները գիտենալը՝ “գիտակցություն” անունը ստացավ: Եթե մարդ գիտի այդ պայմանները և հասկանում է դրանք, ասում էին, որ նա “ճիշտ գիտակցություն” ունի և կամ “գիտակից” է:

“Բարձր գիտակցականությունը” սկսեցին համարել արդյունքը նրա, ինչը դուք կոչել եք թեոլոգիա, գումարելով “թեո” և “լոգիա” բառերը, կամ, պարզորեն ասած, Աստծո տրամաբանություն:
Երկար հետազոտություններից հետո դուք եկաք եզրակացության, որ գոյություն ունեն որոշակի իրավիճակներ, որոնց առկայությամբ Անհրաժեշտ Պայմանը կարող է կատարվել, և որոշակի իրավիճակներ, որոնց դեպքում դա հնարավոր չէ: Բացի այդ, գոյություն ունեն որոշակի պայմաններ, որոնց դեպքում մարդուն կարելի է ներել Անհրաժեշտ Պայմանի _չկատարումը_:

Այդ իրավիճակները ստացան “պայմաններ” անունը:

“Կատարելուն” ավելացավ “առկայությունը”:

Եթե դուք բավական ուղեղ ունեք, ուրեմն կարող եք անել այն, ինչի անունն է ստանալ լավ կոչում, բարձրանալ ձեր դասի գագաթը և գտնել հոյակապ աշխատանք: Դա կոչվում է հասնել հաջողության:

Եթե դուք բավական փող ունեք, կարող եք անել այն, ինչի անունն է գնել հիանալի տուն, և կարող եք ստանալ այն, ինչի անունն է հուսալի ապահովություն:

Եթե դուք բավական ժամանակ ունեք, կարող եք ունենալ այն, անչի անունն է արձակուրդ, և կարող եք ունենալ այն, ինչի անունն է թարմանալ, հանգստանալ, չլարվել:

Երբ դուք բավական իշխանություն ունեք, կարող եք անել այն, ինչի անունն է սահմանել սեփական ճակատագիրը, և դուք ստանում եք այն, ինչի անունն է փրկություն:

Այդպես դուք ձևակերպեցիք ձեր աշխարհը: Եթե ինչ-որ մեկը ճիշտ նյութ ունի, նա կարող է սարքել ճիշտ իրեր՝ այն, ինչը թույլ է տալիս լինել նա, ով նա միշտ ցանկանում էր լինել:

Բարդությունն այն է, որ մարդիկ չեն կարող հեշտությամբ _անել_ այն, ինչ անհրաժեշտ է _անել_, քանի դեռ չունեն այն ամենը, ինչ, ձեր ասելով, նրանք պետք է ունենան:

Նույնիսկ ունենալով ուղեղ, նրանք չեն կարող լավ աշխատանք ստանալ, եթե ուղեղի հետ մեկտեղ անհրաժեշտ տոհմի ներկայացուցիչ չեն:  Նույնիսկ ունենալով փող, չեն կարող սքանչելի տուն առնել, եթե մաշկի անհրաժեշտ գույն չունեն: Նույնիսկ ունենալով հավատ, նրանք չեն կարող գտնել Աստծոն, եթե դրա հետ մեկտեղ պատշաճ կրոնական համոզմունքներ չունեն: 

Պատշաճ նյութի առկայությունը դեռևս չի հովանավորում ձեր բոլոր ցանկությունների կատարումը, բայց այն ձեզ լավ սկիզբ է տալիս:


*     *     *
Համարվում էր, որ այդ պայմանների մասին մարդ որքան շատ գիտելիքներ է ձեռք բերում (կամ մտածում է, թե ձեռք է բերում), այնքան ավելի մեծ առավելություններ ունի: Ինչպես Ես արդեն հիշատակեցի, այդ առավելությունը մարդկանց տալիս էր իշխանություն (կամ թույլ էր տալիս նրանց սեփականացնել այդ իշխանությունը), որպեսզի անեն ամենն, ինչ նրանք անհրաժեշտ էին համարում իրենց ավելի շատ Կյանքով և ավելի շատ Աստծով ապահովելու համար՝ այն, ինչ իրենց բավարար չէր:

Ահա թե ինչու դուք ստիպված եք անել այն, ինչ անում եք, որովհետև գոյություն ունի պակաս: Հենց դրանում եք դուք ձեզ համոզել: Ամբողջ մարդկային ցեղն է ընդունել այդ մանտրան:

Դուք հորինել եք, որ դուք շատ եք, այդ պատճառով ձեր շուրջ ամեն ինչ անբավարար է: Անբավարար է ուտելիքը, անբավարար է փողը, անբավարար է սերը, անբավարար է Աստված:

Դուք պետք է մրցակցեք այդ ամենի համար:

Բայց եթե դուք պատրաստվում եք մրցակցել, դուք պետք է որոշող ինչ-որ միջոց ունենաք, թե ով է հաղթում:

Առավելությունը՝ ձեր պատասխանն էր:

Հաղթում է նա, ով առավել է մյուսներից, - և Առավելուըթյունը հիմնվում է որոշակի պայմանների վրա:

Ոմանք ձգտում էին իրենց հաղթանակի ապահովագիր ստանալ, և այդ պատճառով ինքնակամորեն լայնացրեցին այդ պայմանները: Նրանք հնարավորություն ստացան նախապես իրենց հաղթող հայտարարել:

Օրինակ, նրանք հայտարարեցին, որ տղամարդիկ կանանցից ավելի բարձր են կանգնած: Մի՞թե դա ակներև չէ, - հարցնում էին ձեր մտավորականներից ոմանք: (Եվ իհարկե, հարցնողները տղամարդիկ էին: )

Այդ կերպ հայտարարվեց նաև սպիտակ ռասայի առավելության մասին:

Եվ իհարկե, քրիստոնեության:

Ավելի ուշ՝ ամերիկացիների:

Թե՞ դա ռուսներն էին:

Կամ հրեանե՞րը:

Կամ կանա՞յք:

Կարո՞ղ էր դա ճշմարիտ լինել: Իհարկե, կարող էր: Ամեն ինչ կախված էր նրանից,_ ով ստեղծում էր կարգերը_: 

Ամենասկզբում բարձրագույն արարածներ էին ոչ թե տղամարդիկ... և, տարօրինակ է, բայց տղամարդիկ համաձայն էին դրան: Վերջիվերջո, մի՞թե կինը չի նոր կյանք բերողը: Եվ մի՞թե դա այն չէ, ինչին ամենից առաջ ծարավի է յուրաքանչյուր անձ: Այդ պատճառով մատրիարխատի ժամանակաշրջանում առավելությունը կանանց կողմն էր: 

Նույն կերպ, սպիտակ ռասան առաջինը չի եղել Երկրի վրա, և այդ պատճառով չէր կարող բարձրագույնը լինել:

_Ճշմարիտն ասած, նա բարձրագույնը չի այսօր էլ_:

Ինչպես բարձրագույնը չեն տղամարդիկ:

Կամ հրեաները:

Կամ քրիստոնեաները:

Կամ մահմեդականները, բուդդիստները, հնդիկները, կամ նույնիսկ դեմոկրատները, հանրապետականները, պահպանողականները կամ կոմունիստները՝ _կամ էլի ով էլ որ լինի_: 

Ահա ճշմարտությունը՝ ճշմարտությունը, որ ձեզ պետք է ազատ դարձնի, ճշմարտությունը, որը դուք չեք կարող ձեզ թույլ տալ արտասանել հենց այն պատճառով, որ այն ազատ է _դարձնում_ ամեն մեկին:

_Գոյություն չունի այնպիսի հասկացություն, ինչ Առավելությունն է:

Այդ ամենը դուք եք հնարել_:

Դուք_ ինքներդ_ եք որոշում, թե ձեր նախընտրություններից, ձեր ցանկություններից և ձեր պատկերացումներից (որոնք իրականում շատ սահմանափակ են) ինչը համարել ամենալավը: Դուք ինչ-որ բան ամենալավն եք համարում, հիմնվելով _ձեր_ ընկալումների,_ ձեր_ նպատակների, _ձեր_ ծրագրերի վրա:

Եվ միևնույն ժամանակ ձեզանից ոմանք հայտարարում են, որ դա Իմ ծրագիրն է: Հենց Աստված է ազգերից մեկին ընտրյալ ազգ անվանել, կամ մի հավատ՝ ճշմարիտ հավատ, կամ ինչ-որ մի ճանապարհ՝ փրկության միակ ճանապարհը:

Այդ ամենը ձեզ վերադարձնում է Առաջին Պատրանքին. գոյություն ունի Պահանջ:

Դուք պատկերացրել եք, որ, քանի որ Աստված ունի պահանջներ, ուրեմն Աստված ծրագիր էլ ունի:

Դա ձեր առաջին սխալն էր, և դա բերել է ձեզ նրան, ինչը կարող է ձեր վերջին սխալը դառնալ: Այդ պատճառով Ես ասում եմ ձեզ. ձեր պատկերացումն Առավելության մասին կարող է ձեր վերջին սխալը դառնալ:

Համարելով, որ իրենք առավելություն ունեն բնության նկատմամբ, մարդիկ ձգտում են այն իրենց ենթարկել: Ընդ որում նրանք ավերում են հենց իրենց բնակավայրը, որը ստեղծված է իրենց իսկ պաշտպանելու համար:

Համարելով, որ առավելություն ունեն մեկմեկու հանդեպ, մարդիկ ձգտում են իրենց ենթարկել իրենց նմաններին: Ընդ որում նրանք քայքայում են ինքն ընտանիքը, ինչը ստեղծված էր նրա համար, որպեսզի իր գիրկն առնի մարդուն և սեր տա նրան:

Պատրանքներին հավատալու պատճառով ձեր ցեղը շատ է բարդեցնում Կյանքի ընկալումը: Օգտագործելով Պատրանքները ոչ իրենց նշանակությամբ, այն, ինչ պետք է սքանչելի երազանք լիներ, դուք կենդանի սարսափ եք դարձրել:

Բայց դուք կարող եք փոխել այդ ամենը հենց հիմա:

Ուղղակի փորձեք Պատրանքներում տեսնել այն, ինչ նրանք իրականում հանդիսանում են՝ որոշակի նպատակների համար հնարված իրողություններ, - և վերջ տվեք կյանքում առաջնորդվել դրանցով այնպես, ասես թե դրանք իրոք որ իրական են:

Մասնավորապես, դադարեք այդպիսի համոզվածությամբ կյանքի կոչել Իններորդ Պատրանքը: Օգտագործեք այն հասկանալու համար, որ Առավելություն իրականում չկա: Երբ Մենք Բոլորս Մեկ Ենք, Առավելությունն ուղղակի անհնար է: Ոչինչ քեզանից ավելի լավը լինել չի կարող:

Ամեն Ինչ՝ Մեկ Է, ուրիշ ոչինչ գոյություն չունի: “Մենք Բոլորս Մեկ Ենք” – ավելի լավ լոզունգ անհնար է հորինել:

_Դա Վերջնական Իրականության բնույթի ճշգրիտ նկարագրությունն է_:

Երբ դուք հասկանում եք դա, դուք սկսում եք ընկալել Կյանքը՝ և շփվել մեկմեկու հետ, - նոր ձևով: Սկսում եք այլ կերպ տեսնել բոլոր իրերի փոխադարձ կապը: Դուք այդ կապվածությունը նկատում եք նշանակալիորեն ավելի բարձր մակարդակի վրա: Ձեր գիտակցությունը լայնանում է, ձեր խորաթափանցությունը սրվում է: Դուք, բառի բուն իմաստով, _նայում եք իրերի ներսը_:

Կյանքը դիտարկելու այդ գերաճած ունակությունը թույլ է տալիս դիտել պատրանքներից այն կողմ, թույլ է տալիս վերագիտակցել՝ “նորից գիտենալ”, _նորից ճանաչել՝_ քո իրականությունը: Հենց շնորհիվ այդ պրոցեսի դուք վերհիշում եք, թե Ով Կաք Իրականում:

Այդ՝ չգիտենալուց “նորից գիտենալուն” անցումը կարող է շատ դանդաղ ավարտվել: Դուք կարող եք քայլել մանր քայլերով: բայց մանր քայլերը կարող են մեծ առաջընթաց ապահովել: Միշտ հիշեք այդ մասին:

Այդպիսի փոքր քայլերից մեկն է. վերջ դնել “լավագույնին”:

Պատկերացումն Առավելության մասին՝ մարդկության պատկերացումներից ամենագայթակղիչն է: Այն կարող է սիրտը քար դարձնել, տաքը սառ դարձնել, “այոն” ՝ “ոչ” դարձնել, - և այդ ամենը մեկ ակնթարթում:

“Մեր ճանապարհը՝ լավագույն ճանապարհը չէ, - դա ուղղակի այլ ճանապարհ է”:

Այս հասարակ ֆրազը կարող է ձեր կրոնների մեջ տարաձայնություններին վերջ տալու սկիզբը դնել, նեղացնել անդունդը ձեր քաղաքական կուսակցությունների միջև, վերջ տալ գժտություններին ձեր ժողովուրդների միջև:

Մի_ բառը_ կարող է վերջ տալ այդ ամենին:

“Namaste”:

Իմ միջի Աստված հարգում է քո միջի Աստծոն:

Որքան պարզ է: Որքան սքանչելի: Որքան, իսկապես, զարմանալի:

Եվ որքան դժվար է Պատրանքով համակված մարդուն՝ ամեն մեկի և ամեն ինչի մեջ Աստծոն տեսնելը: Ամեն մարդ պետք է գիտակցի Պատրանքը՝ գիտակցի, որ դա պատրանք _է_:

Եթե դա պատրանք չէ, այլ իրական կյանք, ուրեմն ինչպե՞ս մենք, պատկերացնելով մեզ կանգնած ուրիշներից բարձր, այդքան ցածր ենք վարվում: Ինչու՞ հենց այն ժամանակ, երբ մենք մեզ ավելի լավն ենք համարում, մենք ավելի վատ ենք վարվում:

Հասկանալի է,  որ Իններորդ  Պատրանքը  թույլ  տեղ  ունի:  Այն  պետք է բացեր ձեր աչքերն այն բանի վրա,   որ  ձեր   պատկերացումն  Առավելության  մասին`  սուտ  պատկերացում  է:   Բայց   ինչ-որ  տեղ  հոգու  խորքում  մարդիկ գիտեին,  որ չեն կարող  _հրաժարվել_  այդ  պատրանքից,   այլ  կերպ ինչ-որ շատ կարևոր բան կանհետանա կյանքից:

Եվ, կրկին, նրանք ճիշտ էին: 

Բայց  նրանք  նորից  սխալ  գործեցին:  Փոխարենը  Պատրանքի  մեջ պատրանք տեսնելու    և    օգտագործելու    այն    նրա    համար,     ինչի    համար    որ    այն նախատեսված էր,  նրանք  որոշեցին,  որ  պարտավոր  են  _ամրացնել նրա թույլ տեղը_:

Հենց   Իններորդ   Պատրանքի   թույլ   տեղն   ամրացնելու    համար   ստեղծվեց Տասերորդ Պատրանքը:

----------


## Jarre

Սամ, մի բան եմ ուզում ասել։

Ես ինքս ամեն ինչի հնարավորությունը հավանական համարող մարդ եմ։ Կյանքը իմ համար բազմագույն ա ու շատ բազմակողմանի։ Տանել չեմ կարողանում դասակարգումները, սևի ու սպիտակի բաժանելը։
Բայց էս թեմայի հետ կապված մի բան եմ ուզում ասել։ 

Ո՞րն է թեմայի անվան իմաստը։
ՀԱԿԱԿՐՈՆ - մարդ ով պարազապես դեմ է կրոնին, կրոնական կազմակերպվածությանը, կրոնին բնորոշ մտածելա և վարվելակերպին, բայց ընդունում է Աստծու գաղափարը։
ՀԱԿԱԱԹԵԻՍՏ - մարդ ով դեմ է Աստծու գոյությունը մերժելու մտքին։ Այլ կերպ ասած մարդ ով հավատում է։

Այսինքն ես ճի՞շտ եմ հասկանում, որ թեման այնուամենայնիվ հավատացյալների մասին ա։ Հավատացյալներ, ովքեր մերժում են կազմակերպված կրոնի գաղափարը։ Չեն ընդունում կրոնը, բայց ընդունում են Աստծուն։
Իմ հարցը վերաբերում ա իմաստաբանությանը, ոչ թե քերականությանը կամ հոմանիշ-հականիշներին։ Ուղղակի թեմայիդ իմաստը լրիվ փոխվում ա։

----------

Sambitbaba (27.10.2013)

----------


## Mephistopheles

> Սամ, մի բան եմ ուզում ասել։
> 
> Ես ինքս ամեն ինչի հնարավորությունը հավանական համարող մարդ եմ։ Կյանքը իմ համար բազմագույն ա ու շատ բազմակողմանի։ Տանել չեմ կարողանում դասակարգումները, սևի ու սպիտակի բաժանելը։
> Բայց էս թեմայի հետ կապված մի բան եմ ուզում ասել։ 
> 
> Ո՞րն է թեմայի անվան իմաստը։
> ՀԱԿԱԿՐՈՆ - մարդ ով պարազապես դեմ է կրոնին, կրոնական կազմակերպվածությանը, կրոնին բնորոշ մտածելա և վարվելակերպին, բայց ընդունում է Աստծու գաղափարը։
> ՀԱԿԱԱԹԵԻՍՏ - մարդ ով դեմ է Աստծու գոյությունը մերժելու մտքին։ Այլ կերպ ասած մարդ ով հավատում է։
> 
> ...


Ժառ ջան, սա շատ պարզ պրոցես ա… մարդիկ՝ հավատացյալները հոգնած ու մերժված եկեղեցիներից մերժում են կարգավորված կրոնի գաղափարը և հեռանում են եկեղեցուց, չմերժելով աստծո գաղափարը… բայց հետագայում այս կերպ մտածողները հավաքվում են իրար մոտ ու կազմավորվում ա կրոնական նոր ճյուղ… պատմության մեջ հենց այսպես էլ ստեղծվել են կրոններն ու նրա տարբերակները… 

քանի կա աստծո գաղափարը, կրոնը միշտ էլ լինելու ա…

----------

Jarre (27.10.2013)

----------


## Sambitbaba

> Սամ, մի բան եմ ուզում ասել։
> 
> Ես ինքս ամեն ինչի հնարավորությունը հավանական համարող մարդ եմ։ ... Տանել չեմ կարողանում դասակարգումները, սևի ու սպիտակի բաժանելը։


Եթե դու "ամեն ինչի հնարավորությունը հավանական համարող մարդ ես", եթե դու "տանել չես կարողանում դասակարգումները, սևի և սպիտակի բաժանելը", - ուրեմն սա հենց քո թեման է, Ջառ ջան:

Բայց իրո՞ք դու այդպիսին ես, Ջառ...

Ես, օրինակ, ելնելով մեր անցած զրույցներից այս մասին, չհամոզվեցի, որ այդպիսին է իրականությունը: Չէ, դու իհարկե, հավանաբար ցանկանում ես, որ այդպես լինի, բայց և այնպես վիճակին նայում ես աթեիստի աչքերով, իսկ դա արդեն հեռու է անվերապահությունից... Քո տարբեր գրառումներում երբեմն քո այդպիսի մոտեցումը քիչ թե շատ ակնհայտորեն երևացել է, բայց էն՝ երեխեքի դպրոցի մասին գրառմանդ մեջ ավելի վառ էր դա՝ այնքան, որ մի քանի հոգի, եթե չեմ սխալվում, նկատեցին:




> Կյանքը իմ համար բազմագույն ա ու շատ բազմակողմանի։


Ինձ համար էլ: Թե բազմագույն, թե բազմակողմանի, և դրա հետ մեկտեղ՝ թե անսահմանափակ և թե անդասակարգելի: Եվ եթե դու ջանում ես ինձ ասել, որ այդ պատճառով անիմաստ է փորձել կյանքին տեղավորել ինչ-որ կաղապարների մեջ, ինչպիսիք են, ասենք, կրոնն ու հակակրոնը (ասել է աթեիզմ), - ես հարյուր տոկոսով կհամաձայնվեմ քեզ հետ:





> Բայց էս թեմայի հետ կապված մի բան եմ ուզում ասել։ Ո՞րն է թեմայի անվան իմաստը։
> ՀԱԿԱԿՐՈՆ - մարդ ով պարազապես դեմ է կրոնին, կրոնական կազմակերպվածությանը, կրոնին բնորոշ մտածելա և վարվելակերպին, բայց ընդունում է Աստծու գաղափարը։


Այո´: 




> ՀԱԿԱԱԹԵԻՍՏ - մարդ ով դեմ է Աստծու գոյությունը մերժելու մտքին։


Այո´:




> Այլ կերպ ասած մարդ ով հավատում է։


Ոչ, և նորից՝ ոչ:
Այ, հենց այստեղ է թեմայի անվան իմաստը: Կամ գայթակղության քարը: Կամ ոսկորը, որին դեմ է առնում դանակը: Կամ... ընկալման սահմանը:
Որովհետև չենք կարողանում ազատել մեզ դուալիզմից՝ երկվածությունից: Փայտի երկու ծայրից: Եթե այսպես չէ, ուրեմն այնպես է: Եթե սև չէ, ուրեմն սպիտակ է: Երրորդ չկա: Տրված չէ:

Բայց կա, տրված է: Դա այն է, ինչ կրոնից և հակակրոնից դուրս է, այն է, ինչ գտնվում է հավատից և անհավատությունից այն կողմ:

*Դա ճանաչումն է:* Եվ այն հավատ չէ:

Կրոնը՝ հավատ է. դու հավատում ես, որ Աստված կա:
Աթեիզմը՝ հավատ է. դու հավատում ես, որ Աստված չկա:

Ճանաչումը՝ դա արդեն *գիտելիք* է: 

Իսկ եթե դու մի բան գիտես, ուրեմն թե դրան հավատալը, և թե չհավատալը, արդեն անիմաստ են: Որովհետև դու գիտես:

Սրա մասին է խոսքը: 




> Այսինքն ես ճի՞շտ եմ հասկանում, որ թեման այնուամենայնիվ հավատացյալների մասին ա։ Հավատացյալներ, ովքեր մերժում են կազմակերպված կրոնի գաղափարը։ Չեն ընդունում կրոնը, բայց ընդունում են Աստծուն։
> Իմ հարցը վերաբերում ա իմաստաբանությանը, ոչ թե քերականությանը կամ հոմանիշ-հականիշներին։ Ուղղակի թեմայիդ իմաստը լրիվ փոխվում ա։ .


Եթե պատահաբար կարդում ես այս գրառումներս Պատրանքների մասին, կարո՞ղ ես հիշատակել մի տեղ, որը քեզ թույլ է տալիս ենթադրել, որ խոսքն "այնուամենայնիվ հավատացյալների մասն ա": Եթե այնուհանդերձ ինչ-որ մի տեղը քեզ այդպիսին է թվացել, խնդրում եմ, նայիր մեկ անգամ էլ, բայց նայելուց առաջ փորձիր ազատել միտքդ դուալիստական  "եթե սպիտակ չի, ուրեմն սև է" ստերեոտիպից:

Եվ այդ ժամանակ, շատ հնարավոր է, որ քեզ համար "թեմայի իմաստը լրիվ կփոխվի"...

----------


## Sambitbaba

> քանի կա աստծո գաղափարը, կրոնը միշտ էլ լինելու ա…


Աթեիզմն էլ, Մեֆ ջան...

----------


## Mephistopheles

> Աթեիզմն էլ, Մեֆ ջան...


Աթեիզմը կրոն չի… աթեիզմը հավատքի վրա չի հիմնված… փաստի վրա ա…

----------


## Sambitbaba

> Աթեիզմը կրոն չի… աթեիզմը հավատքի վրա չի հիմնված… փաստի վրա ա…


Իհարկե կրոն չի աթեիզմը, Մեֆ ջան: Աթեիզմն այն է, ինչ հակադրվել է կրոնին: Եվ հենց այդ է պատճառը, որ կոնկրետ այս թեմայում ես նրան "Հակակրոն" անունն եմ տվել:

Բայց այն էլ հավատի վրա է հիմնված: Աթեիզմը հավատում է, որ Աստված չկա: :Sad:

----------


## Mephistopheles

> Իհարկե կրոն չի աթեիզմը, Մեֆ ջան: Աթեիզմն այն է, ինչ հակադրվել է կրոնին: Եվ հենց այդ է պատճառը, որ կոնկրետ այս թեմայում ես նրան "Հակակրոն" անունն եմ տվել:
> 
> *Բայց այն էլ հավատի վրա է հիմնված: Աթեիզմը հավատում է, որ Աստված չկա*:


էս նախադասությունն իմաստ չունի… աթեիզմն ասում ա "եթե ապացուցեք որ աստված կա, կընդունենք"… սա հավատքի հետ կապ չունի… քանի դեռ ապացուցված չի որ կա, ուրեմն չկա… այսինքն չենք կարող ընդունել որ գոյություն ունի…

----------


## Վիշապ

Գրառումները երկար են ու հիմնականաում կրավորական նախադասություններից մի քիչ դժվար է գլխի ընկնելը, թե էս թեմայի Աստվածն ով ա ու իրեն ինչ ա պետք :Jpit: :

Ինչքան հասկացա մինչև էս պահը, Աստված ԱՄԵՆ ԻՆՉ է։ Այսինք ներառյալ ձեռքիս «Նեգրա Մոդելո» կիսատ գարեջրի շիշն ու էլեկտրոնային սիգարեթը (պա՜հ, զարմացրի)... ու պետք չի ջոկողություն անել։ Սենց սիրու՜ն սաղ հավասարեցնում ենք իրար, ոնց որ ասենք սվաղչին մալայով բետոնը սենց հավասա՜ր, հավասար։
Ինչ–որ դուրս չի գալիս։ Բա որ ամեն ինչ Աստված ա, բա խի՞ ա Աստված։ Որ երկրպագե՞նք Ամեն Ինչը, թե՞ որ Ամեն Ինչի հետ հաշվի նստենք։ Ասենք հիմա ի՞նչ ա ուզում իմ կիսատ շշի միջի գարեջուրը, չլինի՞ ուզում ա իրեն խմեմ։ Կարող ա իրա տանձին էլ չի, կարելի ա թափել, համ էլ արդեն շատ եմ խմել... Օֆ էսիմ է...

Մարդիկ ռացիոնալ չեն։ Ինձ թվում է, Աստծու որոնումները գալիս են նրանից, որ մարդը ուզում է վրայից ցրել պատասխանատվությունը։ Մարդուն իրենից բացի մեկ այլ որոշում կայացնող ա պետք։ Որ ի՞նչ... կարող ենք պարզապես ընդունել որ մենք ողորմելի ենք ու սխալական, բայց փորձենք դզել մեզ... Խոստանանք որ ջանք չենք խնայի... Համ էլ մարդ ենք, մեկ մեկ կարող ա սխալվում ենք... Մի՞թե մեզ Աստված ա պետք, որ պարզ բաները մեր գլուխը մտցնի... 
Հա, մի բան դուրս եկավ, որ ըստ էս փիլիսոփայության, բոլոր մարդիկ ոնց որ պիտի հավասար լինեն... բայց էս հնդիկների ճաշերի հոտը մեկ մեկ զզվեցնում ա...

----------

Jarre (27.10.2013), Mephistopheles (27.10.2013)

----------


## Sambitbaba

> էս նախադասությունն իմաստ չունի… աթեիզմն ասում ա "*եթե ապացուցեք որ աստված կա, կընդունենք*"… սա հավատքի հետ կապ չունի… քանի դեռ ապացուցված չի որ կա, ուրեմն չկա… այսինքն չենք կարող ընդունել որ գոյություն ունի…


Էս նախադասությունն էլ պակաս անիմաստ չի, Մեֆ ջան: Մասնավորապես, ինձ համար: Որովհետև ես սովոր եմ ինքս իմ կյանքը սարքել, այլ  ոչ թե նստել-սպասել, թե ինձ պետք է ինչ-որ բան ապացուցեն կամ ոչ: Ըստ այդմ էլ՝ ինքս կարիք չունեմ ինչ-որ բան ապացուցելու: 

Եվ այդ պատճառով, երբ դու ինձ ասում ես. "եթե ապացուցես, որ Աստված կա, կընդունեմ", - դա ինձ համար նույնն է, ինչ ասես. "եթե ինձ համար կոշիկ առնես, կհագնեմ":
Ընդ որում, վերջինն ավելի հավանական է իմ կողմից, քան առաջինը:

Հա, մոռացա ասել, որ այդ նախադասությունդ շատ էլ կապ ունի հավատի հետ:
Եթե չես հավատում, որ Աստված չկա, - ուրեմն ինչի՞դ է պետք նրա գոյության ապացույցը:

----------


## Mephistopheles

> Էս նախադասությունն էլ պակաս անիմաստ չի, Մեֆ ջան: Մասնավորապես, ինձ համար: Որովհետև ես սովոր եմ ինքս իմ կյանքը սարքել, այլ  ոչ թե նստել-սպասել, թե ինձ պետք է ինչ-որ բան ապացուցեն կամ ոչ: Ըստ այդմ էլ՝ ինքս կարիք չունեմ ինչ-որ բան ապացուցելու: 
> 
> Եվ այդ պատճառով, երբ դու ինձ ասում ես. "եթե ապացուցես, որ Աստված կա, կընդունեմ", - դա ինձ համար նույնն է, ինչ ասես. "եթե ինձ համար կոշիկ առնես, կհագնեմ":
> Ընդ որում, վերջինն ավելի հավանական է իմ կողմից, քան առաջինը:
> 
> Հա, մոռացա ասել, որ այդ նախադասությունդ շատ էլ կապ ունի հավատի հետ:
> Եթե չես հավատում, որ Աստված չկա, - ուրեմն ինչի՞դ է պետք նրա գոյության ապացույցը:


Հավատի հետ կապ չունի… հավատն առանց ապացույցի ա լինում… որ ապացուցես, ԿԸՆԴՈՒՆԵՄ… ապացույցից հետո հավատալն անիմաստ ա… պետք ա ընդունես… եթե մարդը փաստը չի ընդունում ուրեմն էդ մարդը դատողության հետ խնդիրներ ունի… մարդուն դատում են ապացույցների ու փաստերի հիման վրա, ոչ թե հավատալու… 

Սամ, հինգ հազար տարի ա փաստ պտի բերեք… ու՞ր ա… Սամ եթե դու ես քո կյանքը սարքում ապա ի՞նչ դեր ա քո կյանքում աստված խաղում… քո ինչի՞ն ա պետք աստված որ ՀԱՎԱՏՈՒՄ ես նրա գոյությանը… 

Սամ ջան, ոչ մի աթեիստ, ոչ սպասում ա, ոչ հույս ունի, ոչ էլ կարիք ունի որ ինչ որ մեկն ապացուցի… արդեն վաղուց պարզ ա որ չկա տենց բան… չիեղել ու չի լինելու… 

մենք աստծո կարիք չունենք, որ ունենայինք կստեղծեինք… դուք կարիք ունեք, ստեղծել եք ու հավատում եք առանց հարցնելու և դիտավորյալ շրջանցելու դրա գոյության հավանականությանը…

----------

Jarre (27.10.2013)

----------


## Mephistopheles

> Գրառումները երկար են ու հիմնականաում կրավորական նախադասություններից մի քիչ դժվար է գլխի ընկնելը, թե էս թեմայի Աստվածն ով ա ու իրեն ինչ ա պետք:
> 
> Ինչքան հասկացա մինչև էս պահը, Աստված ԱՄԵՆ ԻՆՉ է։ Այսինք ներառյալ ձեռքիս «Նեգրա Մոդելո» կիսատ գարեջրի շիշն ու էլեկտրոնային սիգարեթը (պա՜հ, զարմացրի)... ու պետք չի ջոկողություն անել։ Սենց սիրու՜ն սաղ հավասարեցնում ենք իրար, ոնց որ ասենք սվաղչին մալայով բետոնը սենց հավասա՜ր, հավասար։
> Ինչ–որ դուրս չի գալիս։ Բա որ ամեն ինչ Աստված ա, բա խի՞ ա Աստված։ Որ երկրպագե՞նք Ամեն Ինչը, թե՞ որ Ամեն Ինչի հետ հաշվի նստենք։ Ասենք հիմա ի՞նչ ա ուզում իմ կիսատ շշի միջի գարեջուրը, չլինի՞ ուզում ա իրեն խմեմ։ Կարող ա իրա տանձին էլ չի, կարելի ա թափել, համ էլ արդեն շատ եմ խմել... Օֆ էսիմ է...
> 
> Մարդիկ ռացիոնալ չեն։ Ինձ թվում է, Աստծու որոնումները գալիս են նրանից, որ մարդը ուզում է վրայից ցրել պատասխանատվությունը։ Մարդուն իրենից բացի մեկ այլ որոշում կայացնող ա պետք։ Որ ի՞նչ... կարող ենք պարզապես ընդունել որ մենք ողորմելի ենք ու սխալական, բայց փորձենք դզել մեզ... Խոստանանք որ ջանք չենք խնայի... Համ էլ մարդ ենք, մեկ մեկ կարող ա սխալվում ենք... Մի՞թե մեզ Աստված ա պետք, որ պարզ բաները մեր գլուխը մտցնի... 
> Հա, մի բան դուրս եկավ, որ ըստ էս փիլիսոփայության, բոլոր մարդիկ ոնց որ պիտի հավասար լինեն... բայց էս հնդիկների ճաշերի հոտը մեկ մեկ զզվեցնում ա...


Պիվեն աստված… վատ գաղափար չի… զատօ ապացուցելի ա…

----------


## Sambitbaba

> Գրառումները երկար են ու հիմնականաում կրավորական նախադասություններից մի քիչ դժվար է գլխի ընկնելը, թե էս թեմայի Աստվածն ով ա ու իրեն ինչ ա պետք:


Հասկանում եմ, Վիշապ ջան ու շատ եմ ափսոսում, որ այդքան սուղ են քերականական գիտելիքներս, բայց ինչ արած, այդ է հնարավորություններիս սահմանը. հավատա, կարողություններս չեմ խնայում, որ թարգմանածս հասկանալի լինի...




> Ինչքան հասկացա մինչև էս պահը, Աստված ԱՄԵՆ ԻՆՉ է։ Այսինք ներառյալ ձեռքիս «Նեգրա Մոդելո» կիսատ գարեջրի շիշն ու էլեկտրոնային սիգարեթը (պա՜հ, զարմացրի)... ու պետք չի ջոկողություն անել։ Սենց սիրու՜ն սաղ հավասարեցնում ենք իրար, ոնց որ ասենք սվաղչին մալայով բետոնը սենց հավասա՜ր, հավասար։
> Ինչ–որ դուրս չի գալիս։ Բա որ ամեն ինչ Աստված ա, բա խի՞ ա Աստված։ Որ երկրպագե՞նք Ամեն Ինչը, թե՞ որ Ամեն Ինչի հետ հաշվի նստենք։ Ասենք հիմա ի՞նչ ա ուզում իմ կիսատ շշի միջի գարեջուրը, չլինի՞ ուզում ա իրեն խմեմ։ Կարող ա իրա տանձին էլ չի, կարելի ա թափել, համ էլ արդեն շատ եմ խմել... Օֆ էսիմ է...
> 
> Մարդիկ ռացիոնալ չեն։ Ինձ թվում է, Աստծու որոնումները գալիս են նրանից, որ մարդը ուզում է վրայից ցրել պատասխանատվությունը։ Մարդուն իրենից բացի մեկ այլ որոշում կայացնող ա պետք։ Որ ի՞նչ... կարող ենք պարզապես ընդունել որ մենք ողորմելի ենք ու սխալական, բայց փորձենք դզել մեզ... Խոստանանք որ ջանք չենք խնայի... Համ էլ մարդ ենք, մեկ մեկ կարող ա սխալվում ենք... Մի՞թե մեզ Աստված ա պետք, որ պարզ բաները մեր գլուխը մտցնի... 
> Հա, մի բան դուրս եկավ, որ ըստ էս փիլիսոփայության, բոլոր մարդիկ ոնց որ պիտի հավասար լինեն... բայց էս հնդիկների ճաշերի հոտը մեկ մեկ զզվեցնում ա..


Ճիշտ է հասկացածդ, խոսքն այստեղ հենց "Ամեն-Ինչ-Աստծո" մասին է: Եվ դա մեզ համար լրիվ նոր Աստված է, քանզի մեր բոլոր կրոններն էլ միշտ սահմանափակել են Աստծոն ընտրովի ինչ-որ կոնկրետ բաների մեջ:

Բայց այն մի ասածդ էլ է ճիշտ, որ մարդիկ ռացիոնալ չեն: Հենց դու օրինակ: Տես, ինչի մեջ ասես, կարող ես փնտրել Աստծոն, նույնիսկ գարեջրիդ կիսատ շշի մեջ: Կարելի՞ է  հարցնել. իսկ ինչու՞ քո մեջ չես փնտրում: Մի՞թե դու քեզանից ավելի հեռու ես, քան գարեջրի շիշը կամ էլեկտրոնային սիգարետդ... Թե՞ վախենում ես քեզ վրա պատասխանատվություն վերցնել... :Wink: 

Հնդիկների ճաշերի հոտն էլ եթե դուրդ չի գալիս (մեր մեջ ասած՝ ես էլ եմ զզվում :Bad: ), մի փոքր ձևափոխիր նախադասությունդ. "մենք բոլորս հավասար ենք" ասելու փոխարեն ասա. "մենք բոլորս մեկ ենք": Սա երկու բան կարող է նշանակել և ես կառաջարկեի ընդունել երկուսն էլ. 
ա) մենք բոլորս նույնն ենք, նույն նյութից ենք սարքված և ոչնչով իրարից չենք տարբերվում;
բ) մենք բոլորս մեկ ենք, մի հատ ենք, այսինքն՝ մի Ամբողջականություն ենք, որի անունն է՝ Աստված:

----------


## Mephistopheles

> Հասկանում եմ, Վիշապ ջան ու շատ եմ ափսոսում, որ այդքան սուղ են քերականական գիտելիքներս, բայց ինչ արած, այդ է հնարավորություններիս սահմանը. հավատա, կարողություններս չեմ խնայում, որ թարգմանածս հասկանալի լինի...
> 
> 
> 
> Ճիշտ է հասկացածդ, խոսքն այստեղ հենց "Ամեն-Ինչ-Աստծո" մասին է: Եվ դա մեզ համար լրիվ նոր Աստված է, քանզի մեր բոլոր կրոններն էլ միշտ սահմանափակել են Աստծոն ընտրովի ինչ-որ կոնկրետ բաների մեջ:
> 
> Բայց այն մի ասածդ էլ է ճիշտ, որ մարդիկ ռացիոնալ չեն: Հենց դու օրինակ: Տես, ինչի մեջ ասես, կարող ես փնտրել Աստծոն, նույնիսկ գարեջրիդ կիսատ շշի մեջ: Կարելի՞ է  հարցնել. իսկ ինչու՞ քո մեջ չես փնտրում: Մի՞թե դու քեզանից ավելի հեռու ես, քան գարեջրի շիշը կամ էլեկտրոնային սիգարետդ... Թե՞ վախենում ես քեզ վրա պատասխանատվություն վերցնել...
> 
> Հնդիկների ճաշերի հոտն էլ եթե դուրդ չի գալիս (մեր մեջ ասած՝ ես էլ եմ զզվում), մի փոքր ձևափոխիր նախադասությունդ. "մենք բոլորս հավասար ենք" ասելու փոխարեն ասա. "մենք բոլորս մեկ ենք": Սա երկու բան կարող է նշանակել և ես կառաջարկեի ընդունել երկուսն էլ. 
> ...


Սամ, արի բանկիս հաշիվը տամ քո աշխատավարձ "քո" էս մի բանկի հաշվիդ վրա գցի, օքե՞յ… բոլորս մեկ ենք, չէ՞…

----------

Jarre (27.10.2013)

----------


## Վիշապ

> Հասկանում եմ, Վիշապ ջան ու շատ եմ ափսոսում, որ այդքան սուղ են քերականական գիտելիքներս, բայց ինչ արած, այդ է հնարավորություններիս սահմանը. հավատա, կարողություններս չեմ խնայում, որ թարգմանածս հասկանալի լինի...
> 
> 
> 
> Ճիշտ է հասկացածդ, խոսքն այստեղ հենց "Ամեն-Ինչ-Աստծո" մասին է: Եվ դա մեզ համար լրիվ նոր Աստված է, քանզի մեր բոլոր կրոններն էլ միշտ սահմանափակել են Աստծոն ընտրովի ինչ-որ կոնկրետ բաների մեջ:
> 
> Բայց այն մի ասածդ էլ է ճիշտ, որ մարդիկ ռացիոնալ չեն: Հենց դու օրինակ: Տես, ինչի մեջ ասես, կարող ես փնտրել Աստծոն, նույնիսկ գարեջրիդ կիսատ շշի մեջ: Կարելի՞ է  հարցնել. իսկ ինչու՞ քո մեջ չես փնտրում: Մի՞թե դու քեզանից ավելի հեռու ես, քան գարեջրի շիշը կամ էլեկտրոնային սիգարետդ... Թե՞ վախենում ես քեզ վրա պատասխանատվություն վերցնել...
> 
> Հնդիկների ճաշերի հոտն էլ եթե դուրդ չի գալիս (մեր մեջ ասած՝ ես էլ եմ զզվում), մի փոքր ձևափոխիր նախադասությունդ. "մենք բոլորս հավասար ենք" ասելու փոխարեն ասա. "մենք բոլորս մեկ ենք": Սա երկու բան կարող է նշանակել և ես կառաջարկեի ընդունել երկուսն էլ. 
> ...


Սամ ջան, ներիր ինձ խնդրում եմ, բայց ինձ թվում է ահագին հավայի էներգիա ես ծախսում այդ մարդու կարծիքը կամ հայացքները թարգմանելու ու Ակումբի ապերախտ ժողովդրին հրամցնելու համար։ Համ էլ ինքը հայ չի, ու իրա Աստված հայեցի չի... էհ, ինչ եմ ասում, ուզում եմ ասել, սրա մեջ էական քյար ես չեմ տեսնում համամարդկային արժեքների տեսակետից ու չեմ հավատում որ սույն փիլիսոփայությունը մարդուն կարող է օգտակար լինել։ 
Ես չեմ ուզում ընդունել որ մենք բոլորս մեկ ենք կամ նույնն ենք կամ ոչնչով իրարից չենք տարբերվում։ Ես ուզում եմ, որ գոնե իմ աշխատավարձը տարբերվի իմ թիմում «աշխատող» ձրիակերների աշխատավարձից, որովհետև իրենք չեն ընդունում, որ մենք նույնն ենք ու նույն չափով պետք ա աշխատենք մեր թիմի բիզնեսը առաջ տանելու համար։ Ռացիոնալիզմի տեսակետից դու կարող ես մարդկանց հավասարեցնել օրենքի առաջ ըստ մաշկի գույնի, սեռի ու էլի ինչ–որ հատկանիշների, բայց չես կարող մարդկանց հավասարեցնել ըստ աշխատասիրության, տաղանդի, ներդրումների, օգտակարության, ինչպես օրինակ ասենք չես կարող հավասարեցնել փղին ու նապաստակներին բաժին ընկնող նախաճաշերը գազանանոցում, որովհետև իրենք փաստորեն տարբեր են անկախ նրանից, թե դու ինչ Աստված ես ուզում ունենալ։
Այսինքն էս Աստված էդքան էլ արդար չի ոնց որ...

----------

Mephistopheles (27.10.2013)

----------


## Sambitbaba

> Սամ ջան, ոչ մի աթեիստ, ոչ սպասում ա, ոչ հույս ունի, ոչ էլ կարիք ունի որ ինչ որ մեկն ապացուցի… արդեն վաղուց պարզ ա որ չկա տենց բան… չիեղել ու չի լինելու…


Մեֆ ջան, կարո՞ղ է, էդ ես եմ ընկել ոտքերդ ու աղաչում եմ. "ինչ կլինի, եկ ապացուցեմ, որ ընդունես": Մի՞թե դու չես ասողը. "որ ապացուցես, ԿԸՆԴՈՒՆԵՄ" Բա էլ սպասելն ու կարիք ունենալը ո՞նց է լինում...

Հիշում եմ, աղջիկս երբ երկու-երեք տարեկան էր, հենց քնելու ժամանակը գալիս էր, իսկ մենք էլ աչքիթողի էինք պատահաբար արել, մեկ էլ կտեսնեիր, ինքն իրեն քթի տակ խոսում է. "չէ-չէ-չէ, ես քնել չեմ ուզում..." 
Ինչ-որ նմաներեցի քո ասած  "որ ապացուցես, ԿԸՆԴՈՒՆԵՄ"-ի հետ...




> եթե մարդը փաստը չի ընդունում ուրեմն էդ մարդը դատողության հետ խնդիրներ ունի…


Մարդը փաստն ընդունում է, ուղղակի ամեն մարդ իր փաստն ունի և բոլորովին էլ պարտադիր չի, որ բոլորը կամ իմ փաստերն ընդունեն, կամ քո փաստերը: Երբ դու, օրինակ, անհուսալիորեն ինձ փորձում ես խցկել հավատացյալների ցուցակի մեջ, - դու ելնում ես ընդամենը քո փաստերից, այլ ոչ թե իմ: Իսկ եթե ելած լինեիր, ասենք, Հայազնի կամ Նետի փաստերից, վաղուց արդեն ինձ պետք է աուտոդաֆեի ենթարկած լինեիր:

Ինչու է այդպե՞ս: Որովհետև ամեն մարդու անձնական փաստը՝ հենց այդ մարդու անձնական ճշմարտությունն է, և միայն իրենը: 




> Սամ, հինգ հազար տարի ա փաստ պտի բերեք… ու՞ր ա… Սամ եթե դու ես քո կյանքը սարքում ապա ի՞նչ դեր ա քո կյանքում աստված խաղում…


Իսկ ես ապրում եմ իմ սեփական ճշմարտության մեջ, և հինգ հազար տարի փորձում եմ քեզ ասել, որ այնտեղ, որտեղ դու տեղադրում ես ինձ, ես չկամ...
Հինգ հազար տարի ես փորձում եմ քեզ ասել, որ իմ պատկերացումներն Աստծո մասին ոչ մի կերպ չեն համապատասխանում քո պատկերացմամբ իմ պատկերացումներին Աստծո մասին կամ քո պատկերացումներին Աստծո մասին:

Իմ պատկերացրած Աստված նրա համար չէ, որպեսզի ինչ-որ դեր խաղա իմ կյանքում: Այդ ես ու դու ենք խաղում մեր դերը իմ հասկացած Աստծո կյանքում, ընդ որում, շատ մեծ դեր, քանի որ հենց մեր խաղացած դերով է Նա հասկանում, թե ինչ ասել է Իսկական Աստված:




> քո ինչի՞ն ա պետք աստված որ ՀԱՎԱՏՈՒՄ ես նրա գոյությանը…


Հավատա, ես այդ հարցը երբեք չեմ բարձրացրել: Եթե հանկարծ բարձրացնեմ, երևի այսպես կհնչի այն.
"Աստծո ինչի՞ն ենք պետք ես ու Մեֆը, որ Նա ստեղծել է մեզ..."
Բայց միևնույն է, վստահ եմ. եթե ստեղծել է, ուրեմն ինչ-որ բանի համար պետք ենք:

Եվ վերջինը, Մեֆ ջան.
Ես՝ չեմ հավատում:
Ես՝ ԳԻՏԵՄ:

----------


## Mephistopheles

> Եվ վերջինը, Մեֆ ջան.
> Ես՝ չեմ հավատում:
> Ես՝ ԳԻՏԵՄ:


Որտեղի՞ց գիտես Սամ…

----------

Jarre (27.10.2013)

----------


## Sambitbaba

> Սամ ջան, ներիր ինձ խնդրում եմ, բայց ինձ թվում է ահագին հավայի էներգիա ես ծախսում այդ մարդու կարծիքը կամ հայացքները թարգմանելու ու Ակումբի ապերախտ ժողովդրին հրամցնելու համար։ Համ էլ ինքը հայ չի, ու իրա Աստված հայեցի չի... էհ, ինչ եմ ասում, ուզում եմ ասել, սրա մեջ էական քյար ես չեմ տեսնում համամարդկային արժեքների տեսակետից ու չեմ հավատում որ սույն փիլիսոփայությունը մարդուն կարող է օգտակար լինել։ 
> Ես չեմ ուզում ընդունել որ մենք բոլորս մեկ ենք կամ նույնն ենք կամ ոչնչով իրարից չենք տարբերվում։ Ես ուզում եմ, որ գոնե իմ աշխատավարձը տարբերվի իմ թիմում «աշխատող» ձրիակերների աշխատավարձից, որովհետև իրենք չեն ընդունում, որ մենք նույնն ենք ու նույն չափով պետք ա աշխատենք մեր թիմի բիզնեսը առաջ տանելու համար։ Ռացիոնալիզմի տեսակետից դու կարող ես մարդկանց հավասարեցնել օրենքի առաջ ըստ մաշկի գույնի, սեռի ու էլի ինչ–որ հատկանիշների, բայց չես կարող մարդկանց հավասարեցնել ըստ աշխատասիրության, տաղանդի, ներդրումների, օգտակարության, ինչպես օրինակ ասենք չես կարող հավասարեցնել փղին ու նապաստակներին բաժին ընկնող նախաճաշերը գազանանոցում, որովհետև իրենք փաստորեն տարբեր են անկախ նրանից, թե դու ինչ Աստված ես ուզում ունենալ։
> Այսինքն էս Աստված էդքան էլ արդար չի ոնց որ...


Ինչ խոսք որ, Վիշապ ջան, խորինս զգացված եմ, որ ցավակցում ես էներգիայիս իզուր կորուստի համար: Բայց հարցն այստեղ "այդ մարդու կարծիքը կամ հայացքները" չեն: Եթե դրանք լինեին, շատ հնարավոր է, որ ես, ի վերջո, այդ էներգիան "հավայի" չծախսեի՞...
Հարցն այստեղ ավելի շատ աշխարհընկալման մեկ այլ ձևն է, որտեղ շատ բաներ այլ կերպ են դիտարկվում, լրիվ այլ տեսանկյուններից: Օրինակ, այն, ինչ մի մակարդակի վրա դիտարկվում է որպես էներգիայի հավայի ծախս, մի այլ մակարդակի վրա կարող է դիտարկվել որպես էներգիայի կուտակում, քանզի այն մակարդակի վրա հայտնի է, որ որքան շատ տալիս ես, բազմակի ավելի շատ հետ ես ստանում...




> Ես չեմ ուզում ընդունել որ մենք բոլորս մեկ ենք կամ նույնն ենք կամ ոչնչով իրարից չենք տարբերվում։


Իսկ ես ոչ միայն ուզում եմ, այլ արդեն ընդունել եմ և գիտեմ, որ հենց այդպես է, որ կա: Ես լրիվ ընդունում եմ վերամարմնավորման գաղափարը: Ինձ համար փաստ է (Մեֆի ականջը կանչի), որ մենք բազմաթիվ կյանքեր ենք ապրել և ապրում: Այդ պատճառով քո յուրաքանչյուր ներկա դրսևորում (լինես դու իմ թիմի ձրիակեր թե բիզնեսի առաջատար) ես չեմ կարող չհարգել: Քո ներկայիս վիճակը՝ ինչ էլ որ այն լինի, - դա մի փորձ է, որը դու ապրում ես քո բազմաթիվ կյանքերից մեկում, և դա այն փորձն է, որը ես էլ՝ ապրել եմ կամ ապրելու եմ իմ բազմաթիվ կյանքերից մեկում: Եվ այդ պատճառով ես ընդամենը մեկ վերաբերմունք կարող եմ ունենալ քո փորձի հանդեպ, որն է՝ հարգանք:

Էնպես որ, Վիշապ ջան, բազմաթիվ կյանքերի այս շրջապտույտի մեջ հավասարվում են նույնիսկ աշխատասեր փիղն ու անտաղանդ նապաստակը:


Հ.Գ. Թույլ տուր հիշեցնել, որ հնդկական ճաշեր ես էլ չեմ սիրում, էնպես որ մի հիշատակիր դրանք, խնդրում եմ... :Wink:

----------


## Sambitbaba

> Որտեղի՞ց գիտես Սամ…


Փորձից, Մեֆ ջան...

Երբ հասկացա, որ ոչ հավատը, ոչ էլ անհավատությունը, ոչնչով չեն ազդում կյանքիս վրա, որոշեցի փորձել ճանաչել, նույնն է՝ գիտենալ, - և այդ ժամանակ փոփոխություններն առաջին պլան եկան...

----------


## Mephistopheles

> Փորձից, Մեֆ ջան...
> 
> Երբ հասկացա, որ ոչ հավատը, ոչ էլ անհավատությունը, ոչնչով չեն ազդում կյանքիս վրա, որոշեցի փորձել ճանաչել, նույնն է՝ գիտենալ, - և այդ ժամանակ փոփոխություններն առաջին պլան եկան...


Իհարկե հարցիս չպատասխանեցիր, բայց ոչինչ… դու ուղղակի "հավատալ" բառը փոխարինել ես "գիտենալ"-ով… 

էսքան բան Սամ ջան… եթե դու ասում ես "գիտեմ որ կա" ես էլ ասում եմ "գիտեմ որ չկա", փորձով գիտեմ…

----------

Jarre (27.10.2013)

----------


## Վիշապ

> Հարցն այստեղ ավելի շատ աշխարհընկալման մեկ այլ ձևն է, որտեղ շատ բաներ այլ կերպ են դիտարկվում, լրիվ այլ տեսանկյուններից: Օրինակ, այն, ինչ մի մակարդակի վրա դիտարկվում է որպես էներգիայի հավայի ծախս, մի այլ մակարդակի վրա կարող է դիտարկվել որպես էներգիայի կուտակում, քանզի այն մակարդակի վրա հայտնի է, որ որքան շատ տալիս ես, բազմակի ավելի շատ հետ ես ստանում...


Հա... եթե աշխարհընկալման տեսակետից նայենք, կարելի է փողոցում թափված մարդկային աղբն էլ աստվածացնել, երևակայությանը մուննաթ։ Կարելի է սիրահարվել գոյություն ունեցող ամեն ինչի ու պնդել որ ամեն ինչ լավ է, կատարյալ է, հավասար է ու Աստված է ամեն ինչ։ 
Գիտե՞ս ինչ։ Ինձ թվում է, կարելի է հավատալ ցանկացած բանի, կարելի է տարբեր գեղեցիլ ու ֆանտաստիկ աշխարհըկնալումներից խոսել, քանի դեռ որևէ պրակտիկ բանի մասին խոսք չի գնում։ Բայց եթե հայացքները որևէ պրակտիկ նշանակություն չունեն ու աշխարհընկալումը չի հիմնավորվում փաստերով այնպես, ինպես ասենք հիմնավորվում է մեզ անտեսանելի սև խոռոչ դարձած պայթած ինչ–որ աստղի գոյությունը, ապա այս ամենը նմանվում է ավելորդ ժամավաճառության։ 




> Իսկ ես ոչ միայն ուզում եմ, այլ արդեն ընդունել եմ և գիտեմ, որ հենց այդպես է, որ կա: Ես լրիվ ընդունում եմ վերամարմնավորման գաղափարը:


Այ մի բան է ինձ հետաքրքիր, բոլոր հավատացյալները, որոնք հավատում են ինչ–որ բանի, կամ ինչ–որ Աստծու... Նրանց բոլորի համար այդ Աստված կատարյալ է, ասենք հնարավոր չի գտնել մեկին, որը հավատում է մի ինչ–որ Աստծու, բայց նրան այդքան էլ դուր չի գալիս տվյալ իրավիճակը, կամ ասենք ինքը համաձայն չի ԴՐՈՒՅԹՆԵՐԻ հետ, բայց ստիպված է համակերպվել, քանի որ գիտի որ այդպես է ու կա այդ Աստվածը։ Ես գրազ կգամ, որ դու չէիր ասի «ես արդեն ընդունել եմ և գիտեմ, որ հենց այդպես է որ կա», եթե քեզ դուր չգար վերամարմնավորման գաղափարը։ Այսինքն նման է, որ դու հավատում են նրան ինչը քեզ դուր է գալիս։ Այդ դեպքում ինձ այս պահին դուր է գալիս իմ գարեջրի Աստվածը և նրա հետ կապված ամեն ինչ, և ես հավատում եմ, որ շատ գարեջուր խմելու դեպքում ես կլինեմ անմահ ու կարիք չեմ ունենա վերամարմնավորվելու խեցգետնի տեսքով։

----------


## Sambitbaba

> Իհարկե հարցիս չպատասխանեցիր, բայց ոչինչ… *դու ուղղակի "հավատալ" բառը փոխարինել ես "գիտենալ"-ով…* 
> էսքան բան Սամ ջան… եթե դու ասում ես "գիտեմ որ կա" ես էլ ասում եմ "գիտեմ որ չկա", փորձով գիտեմ…


Ճիշտ ես, փոխարինել եմ: Բայց դա "ուղղակի փոխարինել" չի, Մեֆ, դա փոխարինել է իր ամբողջ էությամբ, այդ երկու բառերի տարբեր իմաստներն ամբողջությամբ ըմբռնելով:
Եթե այդպես չլիներ, ես կպատասխանեի քեզ, որ դու էլ՝ ուղղակի "հավատալ" բառը փոխել ես "չհավատալ"-ով...

Իմ խնդիրն այն չէ, որ դու էլ իմ պես վարվես, Մեֆ ջան: Իմ խնդիրն այն է, որ դու ինձ... հավատաս: Հավատաս, կամ ընդունես, որ հնարավոր է երրորդ տարբերակ էլ: Իմ տարբերակը. որ հնարավոր է խոսել Աստծո մասին ու հավատացյալ չլինել...

Չնայած... երևի թե անհնարին բան է ուզածս: Որովհետև, եթե ընդունես իմ տարբերակը, երևի արդեն անիմաստ կլինի աթեիստ լինելը...

Ու երևի կրոնավորն էլ երբեք չի ընդունի իմ տարբերակը... և այդ նույն պատճառով... :Sad:

----------


## Արամ

> Եվ վերջինը, Մեֆ ջան.
> Ես՝ չեմ հավատում:
> Ես՝ ԳԻՏԵՄ:





> Փորձից, Մեֆ ջան...
> 
> Երբ հասկացա, որ ոչ հավատը, ոչ էլ անհավատությունը, ոչնչով չեն ազդում կյանքիս վրա, որոշեցի փորձել ճանաչել, նույնն է՝ գիտենալ, - և այդ ժամանակ փոփոխություններն առաջին պլան եկան...


Սամ, կներես, երևի չեմ հասկանում, բայց ինձ կբացատրես, ստե տրամաբանությունը, ո՞րտեղ ա: Փորձով չեն իմանում Սամ: Նույնիսկ ֆիզիկայում, փորձերից հետո էդ ամեն ինչը տրամաբանական ձևակերպում պետք է ստանա: Փորձ-ը ընդամենը օգնում է ինչ որ հարցի շուրջ բանալիներ գտնել, բայց ոչ ԻՄԱՆԱԼ: Եթե փորձը ինչ որ բանա ցույց տալիս, դա  դեռ չի նշանակում, որ դա ճիշտ ա: 

Եթե ես այսօր առավոտյան աղոթեմ, կամ չգիտեմ սկսել «գիտենալ» աստծուն, ու այսօր, վաղը, մի 10 տարի հետս «լավ» բաներ պատահեն, դա դեռ չի նշանակում, որ աստված կա, դա կլինի ինքնախաբեություն:

----------

Mephistopheles (27.10.2013)

----------


## Mephistopheles

> Ճիշտ ես, փոխարինել եմ: Բայց դա "ուղղակի փոխարինել" չի, Մեֆ, դա փոխարինել է իր ամբողջ էությամբ, այդ երկու բառերի տարբեր իմաստներն ամբողջությամբ ըմբռնելով:
> Եթե այդպես չլիներ, ես կպատասխանեի քեզ, որ դու էլ՝ ուղղակի "հավատալ" բառը փոխել ես "չհավատալ"-ով...
> 
> Իմ խնդիրն այն չէ, որ դու էլ իմ պես վարվես, Մեֆ ջան: Իմ խնդիրն այն է, որ դու ինձ... հավատաս: Հավատաս, կամ ընդունես, որ հնարավոր է երրորդ տարբերակ էլ: Իմ տարբերակը. որ հնարավոր է խոսել Աստծո մասին ու հավատացյալ չլինել...
> 
> Չնայած... երևի թե անհնարին բան է ուզածս: Որովհետև, եթե ընդունես իմ տարբերակը, երևի արդեն անիմաստ կլինի աթեիստ լինելը...
> 
> Ու երևի կրոնավորն էլ երբեք չի ընդունի իմ տարբերակը... և այդ նույն պատճառով...


Սամ ես հավատում եմ որ դու քո ասածին հավատում ես… դու հավատում ես որ գիտես, բայց տենց չի Սամ ջան, որ հելնես ասես "գիտեմ" ու մենք էլ հավատանք… տենց մարդ համալսարան էլ կարա ավարտի, ասի "գիտեմ հավատացեք" ու իրան հավատան… 

դու ինչքան փորձում ես հեռացնել քեզ կրոնից, էնքան մոտենում ես… իհարկե դա քո գործն ա…

----------

Արամ (27.10.2013)

----------


## Վիշապ

Սամ, ինձ թվում է` մարդիկ իրար ամենից շատ սիրում են այն դեպքում, երբ իրար ընդունում են այնպիսին, ինչպիսիք կան... Էդ դեպքում անհրաժեշտություն չի առաջանում իրար հավատացնելու։ Այ այդ դեպքում է, որ Աստված սեր է, կամ սերը Աստված է... Մի՞թե դու կարծում ես, որ օրինակ ես պարտադիր պիտի հավատամ քո Աստծուն, որ սիրեմ քեզ (ուրիշ բան չհասկանաս)... 
Եթե դու պնդում ես, որ մեր շուրջն ամեն ինչ հավասար է, ապա այդ հավասարության մեջ պետք է ինչ–որ կերպ տեղավորես նաև մարդկանց հայացքներն ու աշխարհընկալումները։ Իսկ հիմա դու ուզում ես որ Մեֆը հավատա քեզ, այսինքն նման է, որ ըստ քեզ այնուամենայիվ որոշ բաներ անհավասար են...

----------


## Արամ

> ասի "գիտեմ հավատացեք" ու իրան հավատան…


Խի՞, Մեֆ, ախր բոլոր կրոններն էլ տենց են ստեղծվել, թե՞ սխալվում եմ:

----------

Jarre (27.10.2013), Mephistopheles (27.10.2013)

----------


## Mephistopheles

> Խի՞, Մեֆ, ախր բոլոր կրոններն էլ տենց են ստեղծվել, թե՞ սխալվում եմ:


էդքան էլ չէ… ասել են "հավատա թե չէ կսպանեմ, կրակի վրա կայրեմ, դժոխք կգնաս, երջանիկ չես լինի, մոլորյալ կլինես… " ու սենց բաներ…

----------


## Արամ

> էդքան էլ չէ… ասել են "հավատա թե չէ կսպանեմ, կրակի վրա կայրեմ, դժոխք կգնաս, երջանիկ չես լինի, մոլորյալ կլինես… " ու սենց բաներ…


Դե քանի, որ հիմա նման բաները ինձ թվում ա արդեն անհնար ա իրագործել, ուրեմն միակ տարբերակը, ինչ որ կրոն դավանելու, պետք է հավատաս նրան, ինչին գիտեն: Ու ցավոք մարդկանց մեծամասնությունը դրանով էլ զբաղված ա:

----------

Jarre (27.10.2013), Mephistopheles (27.10.2013)

----------


## Jarre

> Էս նախադասությունն էլ պակաս անիմաստ չի, Մեֆ ջան: Մասնավորապես, ինձ համար: Որովհետև ես սովոր եմ ինքս իմ կյանքը սարքել, այլ  ոչ թե նստել-սպասել, թե ինձ պետք է ինչ-որ բան ապացուցեն կամ ոչ: Ըստ այդմ էլ՝ ինքս կարիք չունեմ ինչ-որ բան ապացուցելու: 
> 
> Եվ այդ պատճառով, երբ դու ինձ ասում ես. "եթե ապացուցես, որ Աստված կա, կընդունեմ", - դա ինձ համար նույնն է, ինչ ասես. "եթե ինձ համար կոշիկ առնես, կհագնեմ":
> Ընդ որում, վերջինն ավելի հավանական է իմ կողմից, քան առաջինը:
> 
> Հա, մոռացա ասել, որ այդ նախադասությունդ շատ էլ կապ ունի հավատի հետ:
> Եթե չես հավատում, որ Աստված չկա, - ուրեմն ինչի՞դ է պետք նրա գոյության ապացույցը:


*Sambitbaba*, անկեղծ չեմ ուզում որ ասածիցս վիրավորվես։ Հուսով եմ արդեն հասկացել ես իմ վերաբերմունքը քո նկատմամբ։ Բայց էս գրածդ աբսուրդ ա։ Մեկ-մեկ նման մտքերը ինձ ստիպում են մտածել, որ հավատը հիվանդության հավասար բան ա, որ ոչնչացնում ա մարդու տրամաբանելու ու դատելու ունակությունը, կամ էլ տալիս ա իմունիտետ փաստերի ու կասկածների դեմ։

Քո էս գրածը իմ համար գիտե՞ս ինչի ա նման։ Ոնց որ ես քեզ ասեմ «Սամ գիտե՞ս ես ստեղ Կարիբյան ծովում ջրահարս եմ տեսել, ու նկարել եմ իրանց։ Էտ արդեն փաստ ա, որ ջրահարսերը կան»։ Դու էլ ասում ես. «Վայ, Արտ ջան, հավատս չի գալիս։ Եթե նկար ունես մեյլ արա տենամ, ես էլ հավատամ»։ Ես էլ ասում եմ «Ապեր, ես կարիք չունեմ ինչ-որ բան ապացուցելու, դու ինքդ ապացուցի, որ ջրահարս չկա»։ Դու էլ ասում ես «Արտ ջան, մի նեղացի, բայց չեմ հավատում, տենց բան չի կարա լինի։ Հենա, դու էլ ապացույցդ չես ներկայացնում»։ Ես էլ ասում եմ «Սամ, եթե չես հավատում, որ ջրահարս կա, - ուրեմն ինչի՞դ է պետք նրա գոյության ապացույցը»։

Ոչ մի մեկնաբանություն պետք չի գրել։ Ուղղակի ինքդ քո համար մտածի, քեզ ո՞նց կզգաս նման պատասխանից հետո։ Ի՞նչ կարծիք կկազմես իմ մտային ունակությունների մասին։

Սամ, ես քեզ էլի եմ կրկնում, գրառումս անձնականացված չի։ Նպատակս քո անձը չի, այլ արտահայտածդ միտքն ու տրամաբանությունը, որը ժամանակին ինքս եմ ունեցել։

----------


## Jarre

> Եթե դու "ամեն ինչի հնարավորությունը հավանական համարող մարդ ես", եթե դու "տանել չես կարողանում դասակարգումները, սևի և սպիտակի բաժանելը", - ուրեմն սա հենց քո թեման է, Ջառ ջան:
> 
> Բայց իրո՞ք դու այդպիսին ես, Ջառ...


Սամ ջան, մարդը իչ կարա ԼԻՆԻ կամ ՉԼԻՆԻ։ Կա ընդամենը պատկերացում, ընկալում՝ այն թե ոնց ենք դու կամ ես ընկալում տարբեր բաներ։ Ես ինձ տենց եմ ընկալում։




> Ես, օրինակ, ելնելով մեր անցած զրույցներից այս մասին, չհամոզվեցի, որ այդպիսին է իրականությունը:


Առնվազն քեզ համար ու քո տեսանկյունից դա ճիշտ է։




> Այ, հենց այստեղ է թեմայի անվան իմաստը: Կամ գայթակղության քարը: Կամ ոսկորը, որին դեմ է առնում դանակը: Կամ... ընկալման սահմանը:
> Որովհետև չենք կարողանում ազատել մեզ դուալիզմից՝ երկվածությունից: Փայտի երկու ծայրից: Եթե այսպես չէ, ուրեմն այնպես է: Եթե սև չէ, ուրեմն սպիտակ է: Երրորդ չկա: Տրված չէ:


Սամ, իմ կարծիքով դու ինքդ էտ դուալիզմի կլասիկ կրողն ես։ 
Ու դու հաստատում ես իմ ասածը, որ թեման հավատացյալների մասին ա։
Հարց. թեմայի նպատակն ա հորդորել, որ Աստված չկա՞։
Պատասխան. մինչև հիմա քո գրառումներից հասկացա, որ ոչ։ Այն պարզապես հերքում է Աստծու մասին տարածված տեսակետները և առաջարկում նոր տեսակետ։ Հետևաբար թեման աթեիստների՝Աստծու գոյությունը մերժողների մասին չէ։

Հարց. թեման հավատացյալների՞ մասին ։
Պատասխան. Այո՛, այն ցույց է տալիս Աստծու նոր պատկերը։ Հետևաբար թեման հավատի մասին ա։ Ցույց տուր երրորդ տարբերակը։ Ես ուզում եմ ազատվել դուալիզմից։ Դու նույն հավատն ես առաջարկում, նույն հավատի մոդելը, պարզապես կոնտեքստն ա տարբեր, բայց մոդելը նույնն ա՝ հավատի մոդել։

Իսկ ի՞նչ ա հավատի մոդելը. գալ հարյուր տոկոսանոց վստահության հիմնվելով զուտ եզրակացությունների վրա։ Այն էլ ամբողջությամբ անհիմն եզրակացությունների։ 
Քրոստոնեությունը էս մոդելն ա առաջարկում, Հուդաիզմն ու Իսլամը նույնպես։ Դու էլ։

Իմ գնահատմամբ բուդիզմն ավելի շատ ա դուալիզմից ազատված, քան էս թեմայում նշված մտքերը։ 




> Կրոնը՝ հավատ է. դու հավատում ես, որ Աստված կա:
> Աթեիզմը՝ հավատ է. դու հավատում ես, որ Աստված չկա:


Սամ, թույլ տուր իմ տեղը պատասխանեմ, ոչ թե ամբողջ աշխարհի աթեիստների

----------


## Sambitbaba

> Հա... եթե աշխարհընկալման տեսակետից նայենք, կարելի է փողոցում թափված մարդկային աղբն էլ աստվածացնել, երևակայությանը մուննաթ։ Կարելի է սիրահարվել գոյություն ունեցող ամեն ինչի ու պնդել որ ամեն ինչ լավ է, կատարյալ է, հավասար է ու Աստված է ամեն ինչ։ 
> Գիտե՞ս ինչ։ Ինձ թվում է, կարելի է հավատալ ցանկացած բանի, կարելի է տարբեր գեղեցիլ ու ֆանտաստիկ աշխարհըկնալումներից խոսել, քանի դեռ որևէ պրակտիկ բանի մասին խոսք չի գնում։ Բայց եթե հայացքները որևէ պրակտիկ նշանակություն չունեն ու աշխարհընկալումը չի հիմնավորվում փաստերով այնպես, ինպես ասենք հիմնավորվում է մեզ անտեսանելի սև խոռոչ դարձած պայթած ինչ–որ աստղի գոյությունը, ապա այս ամենը նմանվում է ավելորդ ժամավաճառության։


Եթե, ասենք, մարդ որոշում է ընդունել. սկսել իր շուրջ աստվածացնել ամեն ինչ, կա՞ որևէ պատճառ, որ նա սկսի աղբի աստվածացումից... Քեզ չի՞ թվում, որ դա չուկչայի մտածելակերպը կդառնա. ինչ տեսնում եմ, այն երգում եմ... Բայց չուկչայի տարբերակում էլ, հասկանում ես, չուկչան երգում է ոչ թե եղջերուների թրիքի մասին, այլ իրեն շրջապատող մաքուր բնության:

Ես: Ինչու՞ եմ ես հրաժարվում որևէ կրոնից: Որովհետև ես հրաժարվում եմ ընդունել այնպիսի Աստծո, ինչպիսին նրանք առաջարկում են: Որովհետև բոլոր նրանց առաջարկած աստվածների. ցասումը; անեծքը; պատիժը; սպանությունները; բռնությունները; խաբեությունները և էլի շատ բաներ, ինձ համար՝ էն քո ասած "փողոցում թափված մարդկային աղբն" են: 
Ու եթե ես պետք է սկսեմ փողոցում թափված մարդկային աղբն աստվածացնելուց, ուրեմն էլ ինչի՞ս էր կրոնից հրաժարվելը...

Ավելի լավ ու հաճելի չէ՞ր լինի սկսել ինչ-որ լավ բաներն աստվածացնելուց: Աստվածացնես, ասենք, հորդ ու մորդ ու լրջորեն խոստովանես նրանց դրանում: Աստվածացնես քրոջդ ու եղբորդ, զավակներիդ, կնոջդ, ամուսնուդ; աստվածացնես սիրուհուդ... Պատկերացրու, հարևանուհուդ, ով ամեն օր աղբը լուսամուտից քո բակն է թափում, դու աստվածացնում ես  ու լրջորեն ասում ես նրան այդ մասին: Հաջորդ առավոտ, երբ նա պատուհանը բացի աղբը քո բակը թափելու՝ կթափի՞...
Ասածս այն է, որ եթե սկսես լավ բաներից ու մինչև հասնես աղբերին, միգուցէ այլևս աղբեր էլ չմնա՞ն...

Ասածդ սև խոռոչի մասին էլ. կարելի է ենթադրել, որ դա պայթած աստղ է (չնայած ինձ մոտ չի ստացվում. ին ենթադրությունը կարողանում է պայթած աստղին տեսնել որպես աստերոիդների գոտի մաքսիմում ու դրա վրա կանգ է առնում), կարելի է: Բայց կարելի է ենթադրել նաև, որ դա մուտք է դեպի ալ աշխարհներ, այլ տարածքներ, այլ մակարդակներ, այլ Տիեզերքներ... Ամեն ինչ ընտրությունից է կախված: Ես, օրինակ, գերադասում եմ չսահմանափակել ինձ ինչ-որ բանում: Եվ կրոնից հրաժարվելս էլ հենց դրանով է հիմնավորված. ոչ մի կերպ չեմ կարողանում պատկերացնել սահմանափակ Աստծո...
Ի միջի այլոց, աթեիզմից հրաժարվելս էլ նույն պատճառներն ունի:




> Այ մի բան է ինձ հետաքրքիր, բոլոր հավատացյալները, որոնք հավատում են ինչ–որ բանի, կամ ինչ–որ Աստծու... Նրանց բոլորի համար այդ Աստված կատարյալ է, ասենք հնարավոր չի գտնել մեկին, որը հավատում է մի ինչ–որ Աստծու, բայց նրան այդքան էլ դուր չի գալիս տվյալ իրավիճակը, կամ ասենք ինքը համաձայն չի ԴՐՈՒՅԹՆԵՐԻ հետ, բայց ստիպված է համակերպվել, քանի որ գիտի որ այդպես է ու կա այդ Աստվածը։ Ես գրազ կգամ, որ դու չէիր ասի «ես արդեն ընդունել եմ և գիտեմ, որ հենց այդպես է որ կա», եթե քեզ դուր չգար վերամարմնավորման գաղափարը։ Այսինքն նման է, որ դու հավատում են նրան ինչը քեզ դուր է գալիս։ Այդ դեպքում ինձ այս պահին դուր է գալիս իմ գարեջրի Աստվածը և նրա հետ կապված ամեն ինչ, և ես հավատում եմ, որ շատ գարեջուր խմելու դեպքում ես կլինեմ անմահ ու կարիք չեմ ունենա վերամարմնավորվելու խեցգետնի տեսքով։


Գրազ գալու կարիք չունես, դու ճիշտ ես: Բայց թույլ տուր հիշեցնել, որ ես հավատացյալ չեմ: Ես ոչ թե հավատում եմ նրան, ինչ ինձ դուր է գալիս, - ես *ընդունում եմ* իմ կյանք այն, ինչ ինձ դուր է գալիս: Որովհետև ինչի համար որ բացում ես դռներդ, այն էլ քեզ հյուր է գալիս: Այս, սա՝ այն պահերից մեկն է, ինչի մասին ասացի. *գիտեմ սեփական փորձից* (Արամ ջան, հուսամ, որ գոնե մի փոքր սա քեզ էլ կբավարարի :Smile: :

Բայց դա չի նշանակում, թե ես ընդհանրապես հերքում եմ բացասականը, կուրորեն չեմ նկատում աղբը... Ոչ, Վիշապ ջան, ես լրիվ ռեալ մարդ եմ, այս աշխարհի: Ես ուղղակի փորձում եմ հասկանալ աղբի գոյության պատճարը, որովհետև ընդունում եմ, որ եթե այն կա, ուրեմն կա, որպեսզի ես կարողանամ ավելի լավ գնահատել այն, ինչ աղբ չի: Այդպիսի մոտեցումով է, որ հաճախ աղբը դադարում է աղբ լինել: Կարող ես սա անվանել աղբի աստվածացման պրոցեսը: 

Եվ եթե այս կերպ չես մոտենում հարցին, ուրեմն գարեջուրդ քեզ ոչ թե անմահություն կբերի, այլ՝ դիաբետ...

----------


## Sambitbaba

> Սամ, կներես, երևի չեմ հասկանում, բայց ինձ կբացատրես, ստե տրամաբանությունը, ո՞րտեղ ա: Փորձով չեն իմանում Սամ: Նույնիսկ ֆիզիկայում, փորձերից հետո էդ ամեն ինչը տրամաբանական ձևակերպում պետք է ստանա: Փորձ-ը ընդամենը օգնում է ինչ որ հարցի շուրջ բանալիներ գտնել, բայց ոչ ԻՄԱՆԱԼ: Եթե փորձը ինչ որ բանա ցույց տալիս, դա  դեռ չի նշանակում, որ դա ճիշտ ա: 
> 
> Եթե ես այսօր առավոտյան աղոթեմ, կամ չգիտեմ սկսել «գիտենալ» աստծուն, ու այսօր, վաղը, մի 10 տարի հետս «լավ» բաներ պատահեն, դա դեռ չի նշանակում, որ աստված կա, դա կլինի ինքնախաբեություն:


Կներես, Արամ ջան, ես ֆիզիկայից շատ թույլ եմ:
Բայց նույնիսկ քո խոսքերին կարելի է ընդամենը տրամաբանորեն մոտենալ, ճի՞շտ է:
Եթե դու ասում ես, որ " Փորձ-ը ընդամենը օգնում է ինչ որ հարցի շուրջ բանալիներ գտնել", - արդյո՞ք դա չի նշանակում, որ դու ԳԻՏԵՍ, թե կոնկրետ ի´նչ բանալիներ են քեզ անհրաժեշտ տվյալ հարցին անդրադառնալու համար:

Երբ ես ասում եմ ԳԻՏԵՄ, ես դա նկատի ունեմ, այլ ոչ թե այն, ինչ նկատի ունես դու: Եթե ես գիտենայի այն, ինչ դո´ւ նկատի ունես, հիմա կասեի, թե այս պահին հագիդ կոշիկնե՞ր են, թե՞ տնային մաշիկներ, կամ էլ Վիշապի ձեռքի գարեջուրը կեֆիր կդարձնեի... :Wink:

----------


## Sambitbaba

> *Sambitbaba*, անկեղծ չեմ ուզում որ ասածիցս վիրավորվես։ Հուսով եմ արդեն հասկացել ես իմ վերաբերմունքը քո նկատմամբ։ Բայց էս գրածդ աբսուրդ ա։ Մեկ-մեկ նման մտքերը ինձ ստիպում են մտածել, որ հավատը հիվանդության հավասար բան ա, որ ոչնչացնում ա մարդու տրամաբանելու ու դատելու ունակությունը, կամ էլ տալիս ա իմունիտետ փաստերի ու կասկածների դեմ։
> 
> Քո էս գրածը իմ համար գիտե՞ս ինչի ա նման։ Ոնց որ ես քեզ ասեմ «Սամ գիտե՞ս ես ստեղ Կարիբյան ծովում ջրահարս եմ տեսել, ու նկարել եմ իրանց։ Էտ արդեն փաստ ա, որ ջրահարսերը կան»։ Դու էլ ասում ես. «Վայ, Արտ ջան, հավատս չի գալիս։ Եթե նկար ունես մեյլ արա տենամ, ես էլ հավատամ»։ Ես էլ ասում եմ «Ապեր, ես կարիք չունեմ ինչ-որ բան ապացուցելու, դու ինքդ ապացուցի, որ ջրահարս չկա»։ Դու էլ ասում ես «Արտ ջան, մի նեղացի, բայց չեմ հավատում, տենց բան չի կարա լինի։ Հենա, դու էլ ապացույցդ չես ներկայացնում»։ Ես էլ ասում եմ «Սամ, եթե չես հավատում, որ ջրահարս կա, - ուրեմն ինչի՞դ է պետք նրա գոյության ապացույցը»։
> 
> Ոչ մի մեկնաբանություն պետք չի գրել։ Ուղղակի ինքդ քո համար մտածի, քեզ ո՞նց կզգաս նման պատասխանից հետո։ Ի՞նչ կարծիք կկազմես իմ մտային ունակությունների մասին։
> 
> Սամ, ես քեզ էլի եմ կրկնում, գրառումս անձնականացված չի։ Նպատակս քո անձը չի, այլ արտահայտածդ միտքն ու տրամաբանությունը, որը ժամանակին ինքս եմ ունեցել։


Ես էլ բոլորովին միտք չունեի քեզ վիրավորել, *Jarre* ջան: Կներես...

----------


## Sambitbaba

> Սամ ես հավատում եմ որ դու քո ասածին հավատում ես…


Կարևորը սա է, Մեֆ ջան, ինձ համար շատ կարևոր է, որ համոզված լինես, որ ես չեմ ստում:




> դու հավատում ես որ գիտես, բայց տենց չի Սամ ջան, որ հելնես ասես "գիտեմ" ու մենք էլ հավատանք… տենց մարդ համալսարան էլ կարա ավարտի, ասի "գիտեմ հավատացեք" ու իրան հավատան…


Իսկ իմ "գիտեցածին" քո հավատալը... Մեֆ, եթե Սողոմոն իմաստունն էլ գա ու փորձի քեզ մի բան հավատացնել, եթե նույնիսկ հարազատ ծնողներդ փորձեն այդ անել, - մի հավատա, քանի դեռ այդ հարցի վերաբերյալ քո անձնական  փորձը չես ապրել, քանի դեռ քո միջով չես անցկացրել: Էլ ուր մնաց, իմ ասածին հավատաս... Եվ այս բանը առաջին անգամը չի, որ ասում եմ Ակումբում:




> դու ինչքան փորձում ես հեռացնել քեզ կրոնից, էնքան մոտենում ես… իհարկե դա քո գործն ա


Ինչ խոսք, որ քո դիտակետից հենց այդպես էլ պետք է երևա. եթե ես քո կողմից չեմ, ուրեմն քեզ հակառակ կողմից եմ:
Որովհետև *երրորդը* քեզ համար չկա:

Բայց ես երրորդ կողմից եմ,Մեֆ...

Երևի թե ես՝ չկամ...

----------


## Sambitbaba

> Սամ, ինձ թվում է` մարդիկ իրար ամենից շատ սիրում են այն դեպքում, երբ իրար ընդունում են այնպիսին, ինչպիսիք կան... Էդ դեպքում անհրաժեշտություն չի առաջանում իրար հավատացնելու։ Այ այդ դեպքում է, որ Աստված սեր է, կամ սերը Աստված է... Մի՞թե դու կարծում ես, որ օրինակ ես պարտադիր պիտի հավատամ քո Աստծուն, որ սիրեմ քեզ (ուրիշ բան չհասկանաս)...


Ճիշտ է թվում, Վիշապ ջան: Բայց երբ ես ասում եմ, որ սիրես հարևանիդ անկախ նրանից, եկեղեցու՞ց է նա գալիս, թե հասարակաց տնից, - մի՞թե ես էլ նույն բանը չեմ ասում:





> Եթե դու պնդում ես, որ մեր շուրջն ամեն ինչ հավասար է, ապա այդ հավասարության մեջ պետք է ինչ–որ կերպ տեղավորես նաև մարդկանց հայացքներն ու աշխարհընկալումները։ Իսկ հիմա դու ուզում ես որ Մեֆը հավատա քեզ, այսինքն նման է, որ ըստ քեզ այնուամենայիվ որոշ բաներ անհավասար են...


Իմ ցանկությունն այն է ընդամենը (այս հարցում), որ Մեֆը հավատա, որ ես անկեղծորեն եմ ասում այն, ինչ ասում եմ, այլ ոչ թե այն, որ նա կիսի իմ գաղափարներն ինձ հետ:

Դու էլ, շատ հնարավոր է, թքած ունես, կհամաձայնվեմ ես քո կարծիքների հետ թե ոչ, ճի՞շտ է: Եվ սակայն, չնայած դրան, մենք նստել ու հաճելի զրույց ենք վարում, մի՞թե այդպես չէ:
Եվ այս դեպքում մի՞թե ցանկության նշույլ անգամ չկա քո մեջ, որ ես հավատամ քո կարծիքների ազնվությանը:

Եվ ուրեմն ասա, խնդրում եմ, քո այդ ցանկության ո՞ր մի կետը կարող եմ ընդունել որպես հիմք, ապացուցող, որ դու էլ ինչ-որ բաներ անհավասար ես համարում: 

Քեզ մի քիչ անկապ չի՞ թվում իմ այս հարցը...

----------


## Mephistopheles

> Կարևորը սա է, Մեֆ ջան, ինձ համար շատ կարևոր է, որ համոզված լինես, որ ես չեմ ստում:
> 
> 
> Իսկ իմ "գիտեցածին" քո հավատալը... Մեֆ, եթե Սողոմոն իմաստունն էլ գա ու փորձի քեզ մի բան հավատացնել, եթե նույնիսկ հարազատ ծնողներդ փորձեն այդ անել, - մի հավատա, քանի դեռ այդ հարցի վերաբերյալ քո անձնական  փորձը չես ապրել, քանի դեռ քո միջով չես անցկացրել: Էլ ուր մնաց, իմ ասածին հավատաս... Եվ այս բանը առաջին անգամը չի, որ ասում եմ Ակումբում:
> 
> 
> Ինչ խոսք, որ քո դիտակետից հենց այդպես էլ պետք է երևա. եթե ես քո կողմից չեմ, ուրեմն քեզ հակառակ կողմից եմ:
> Որովհետև *երրորդը* քեզ համար չկա:
> 
> ...


Սամ, ի՞նչ "սեփական փորձի" մասին ա խոսքը… ի՞նչ փորձ ա որ քեզ տվել ա էդ վստահությունը որ դու գիտես այլ ոչ թե հավատում ես… ասա մենք էլ իմանանք…

բանալին հենց ստեղ ա… եթե դու կարողանաս ցույց տալ որ քո փորձը քեզ տարել ա "գիտության", մենք կընդունենք… քանի դու դա չես անում, քո վերաբերմունքը մեկը-մեկին տեղավորվում ա կրոնի սահմանման մեջ…

----------


## Արամ

> Կներես, Արամ ջան, ես ֆիզիկայից շատ թույլ եմ:
> Բայց նույնիսկ քո խոսքերին կարելի է ընդամենը տրամաբանորեն մոտենալ, ճի՞շտ է:
> Եթե դու ասում ես, որ " Փորձ-ը ընդամենը օգնում է ինչ որ հարցի շուրջ բանալիներ գտնել", - արդյո՞ք դա չի նշանակում, որ դու ԳԻՏԵՍ, թե կոնկրետ ի´նչ բանալիներ են քեզ անհրաժեշտ տվյալ հարցին անդրադառնալու համար:
> 
> Երբ ես ասում եմ ԳԻՏԵՄ, ես դա նկատի ունեմ, այլ ոչ թե այն, ինչ նկատի ունես դու: Եթե ես գիտենայի այն, ինչ դո´ւ նկատի ունես, հիմա կասեի, թե այս պահին հագիդ կոշիկնե՞ր են, թե՞ տնային մաշիկներ, կամ էլ Վիշապի ձեռքի գարեջուրը կեֆիր կդարձնեի...


Սամ մի քիչ անարդարա, սենց մի քանի հոգու հետ բանավիճելը, բայց ինձ թվում ա դրանով քեզ չենք խանգառում: Եթե դեմ ես, կսպասեմ մինչև ավարտեք:
Բանալին ի՞նչ ա: Բանալին բալանի ա, նախ պարտադիր չի դա ինչ որ դռան բանալի լինի, երկրորդն էլ եթե թեկուզ ինքը ինչ որ դռան բալանի ա, դա դեռ չի նշանակում, որ էդ բալանին քո ուզած դուռնա բացում: Փորձերը պետք է բերվեն գիտության: Պետք ա գիտության լեզվով այն բացատրվի: Եթե չի բացատրվում, որեմն էդ փորձը իրենից «ինչ-որ քաշ» չի ներկայացնում: 
Հասկանում ե՞ս Սամ, հիմա եթե ես ասեմ, «Օ, Աստված ինձ փող տու» ու հաջրոդ օրը ես 10.000 գտնեմ, դա փորձ ա, բայց ոչ մի շնչավոր էակ դա գիտության չի կարա բերի, ոչ մեկ ինձ չի կարա ապացուցի, որ ես ասեցի օ Աստված ու էդ փողը եկավ ինձ: Փորձը շատ «խախուտ» բանա, իհարկե, մինչև իրան գիտության չեն վերածել:

----------

Jarre (28.10.2013)

----------


## Արամ

> Իսկ իմ "գիտեցածին" քո հավատալը... Մեֆ, եթե Սողոմոն իմաստունն էլ գա ու փորձի քեզ մի բան հավատացնել, եթե նույնիսկ հարազատ ծնողներդ փորձեն այդ անել, - մի հավատա, քանի դեռ այդ հարցի վերաբերյալ քո անձնական փորձը չես ապրել, քանի դեռ քո միջով չես անցկացրել: Էլ ուր մնաց, իմ ասածին հավատաս... Եվ այս բանը առաջին անգամը չի, որ ասում եմ Ակումբում:


Արի ստեղ էլ չհամաձայնվեմ քեզ հետ: Ես իմ անունից պատասխանեմ, բայց ինձ թվումա Մեֆ-ն էլ, ցանկացած տրամաբանություն ունեցող մարդն էլ նույն կերպ կպատասխանի: Նայի, Սամ, հիմա եթե ինչ որ մեկը ինձ տրամաբանական ապացույցներ բերեց, ինչ-որ գոյության լիենլ կամ չլինելու մասին, ես հիմք չեմ ունենա նրան չհավատամ ու շատ հանարավոր ա, եթե էդ տրամաբանության մեջ սխալներ չլինեն, ես էդ միտքը ինձ պահեմ, ասյինքն ես էլ դրան հավատամ, չէ հավատալ մի քիչ սխալ է ասված, ոչ թե հավատամ այլ ԻՄԱՆԱՄ, որ դա տենց ա: Տենց Լինի Սամ ջան հիմա հազվագյուտ մարդիկ, ովքեր տեսել են, որ երկրագունդը կլոր ա, պետք ա իմանան, որ երկրագունդը կլոր ա: Ցանկացած տրամաբանական, ապացույցներով լի պատասխան, ցանկացածի մոտ ընդունվում ա:

----------


## Sambitbaba

> Սամ ջան, մարդը իչ կարա ԼԻՆԻ կամ ՉԼԻՆԻ։ Կա ընդամենը պատկերացում, ընկալում՝ այն թե ոնց ենք դու կամ ես ընկալում տարբեր բաներ։ Ես ինձ տենց եմ ընկալում։


Մեկ-մեկ ես իրոք չեմ կարողանում հասկանալ, թե ինչ ես դու ցանկանում ասել. Ջառ ջան, ի՞նչ է նշանակում "մարդը չի կարա ԼԻՆԻ կամ ՉԼԻՆԻ": Եթե մարդը չլինի, դա միայն մեկ բան կարող է նշանակել. որ մարդը՝ ՉԿԱ: Որևէ արժեք իրենից ներկայացնելու համար բացարձակապես անհրաժեշտ է, որ մարդը՝ ԼԻՆԻ: Ես ուրիշ տարբերակ չգիտեմ:
Այ, ուրիշ հարց է, թե ինչ կարող է մարդը ԼԻՆԵԼ, կամ ինչ կարող է ՉԼԻՆԵԼ: Եթե սա նկատի ունես, ուրեմն ես համաձայն չեմ ասածիդ, քանզի համարում եմ, որ միայն և միայն մարդն է ընտրում, թե ինչ ԼԻՆԻ կամ ինչ ՉԼԻՆԻ ժամանակի որոշակի հատվածում: Միայն իր ընտրության շնորհիվ է, որ մարդ ԿԱ այն, ինչ ԿԱ:




> Սամ, իմ կարծիքով դու ինքդ էտ դուալիզմի կլասիկ կրողն ես։


Էդպես չի, բայց համարիր ինչպես կուզես:
Իսկ ես որոշեցի թայմաուտ վերցնել: Երևի մեր երկուսի համար էլ, Ինձ համար որ հաստատ: Որովհետև այն պահին, երբ դու ինձ ասացիր, որ քեզ չպատասխանեմ, այլ նստեմ-մտածեմ ասածներիդ վրա (իմ երեխա ճամանակ մայրս էլ ճիշտ նույն խոսքերն էր օգտագործում ինձ անկյուն կանգնեցնելիս), - ինչ-որ բան խափանվեց իմ մեջ... կամ կոտրվեց... կամ կորավ...
Ու հիմա ինձ պետք է մի քիչ էներգիա հավաքել...
Մի խոսքով, տխուր վիճակ է: Որովհետև, երբ մարդ նման խոսքեր է արտաբերում, դրանով ցույց է տալիս, որ իր միտքը կորցրել է ճկունությունը: Բայց ես չեմ ցանկանում ընդունել սա քո մտքի վերաբերյալ, քանզի միշտ էլ գնահատել ու հարգել եմ այն: Եվ այդ պատճառով համարձակվեցի եզրակացնել, որ դու առայժմ պատրաստ չես ինձ ընկալելու: Երևի քո միտքն ու տրամաբանությունը՝ քո իսկ կողմից նկարագրված, որպես իմ միտքն ու տրամաբանությունը, որը "ժամանակին ինքդ ես ունեցել" ու հետո այն փոխել ես նորով, - երևի դա բավարար չէ: Երևի քո նոր միտքն ու տրամաբանությունը, ինչը ժամանակին ես էլ եմ ունեցել, պետք է փոխել իմ վերագտած հին մտքով և տրամաբանությամբ, "ինչին դու առայժմ անծանոթ ես":
Այդ ժամանակ միգուցէ իրար կհասկանանք...  





> Ու դու հաստատում ես իմ ասածը, որ թեման հավատացյալների մասին ա։
> Հարց. թեմայի նպատակն ա հորդորել, որ Աստված չկա՞։
> Պատասխան. մինչև հիմա քո գրառումներից հասկացա, որ ոչ։ Այն պարզապես հերքում է Աստծու մասին տարածված տեսակետները և առաջարկում նոր տեսակետ։ Հետևաբար թեման աթեիստների՝Աստծու գոյությունը մերժողների մասին չէ։
> 
> Հարց. թեման հավատացյալների՞ մասին ։
> Պատասխան. Այո՛, այն ցույց է տալիս Աստծու նոր պատկերը։ Հետևաբար թեման հավատի մասին ա։ Ցույց տուր երրորդ տարբերակը։ Ես ուզում եմ ազատվել դուալիզմից։ Դու նույն հավատն ես առաջարկում, նույն հավատի մոդելը, պարզապես կոնտեքստն ա տարբեր, բայց մոդելը նույնն ա՝ հավատի մոդել։
> 
> Իսկ ի՞նչ ա հավատի մոդելը. գալ հարյուր տոկոսանոց վստահության հիմնվելով զուտ եզրակացությունների վրա։ Այն էլ ամբողջությամբ անհիմն եզրակացությունների։ 
> Քրոստոնեությունը էս մոդելն ա առաջարկում, Հուդաիզմն ու Իսլամը նույնպես։ Դու էլ։
> ...


Հավատի մասին ես բառ անգամ ասած չկամ: Այդ դուք եք անընդհատ փաթաթում հավատը վզիս, փորձելով ինձ համար "իմ հավատ" ստեղծել:
Ես ընդամենն Աստծո մասին եմ խոսում: Առանց հավատի Աստծո մասին: Անհավատ Աստծո մասին: Իմ Աստված այդպիսին է, անկախ իմ, քո և մյուսների կարծիքի: 
Այս թեմայում (և ոչ միայն) կատարածս թարգմանությունների մեջ, որտեղ ամեն ինչ Աստծո անունից է ասվում, որտե՞ղ է, որ փառաբանվում է որևէ կրոն, կարո՞ղ ես ցույց տալ: Այդպիսի տեղ, իհարկե, չկա, բայց դա կարև...

Չէ, էլի ինձ մի կողմ սկսեց քաշել ու սրանից լավ բան դուրս չի գալու:

Կներես, Ջառ ջան, իրոք որ՝ թայմաուտ...

----------


## Mephistopheles

Սամ, առանց հավատի աստված չի լինում… չկա տենց բան Սամ… եթե գիտես ուրեմն պիտի կարողանաս ցույց տալ… երբ օգտագործում ես "գիտեմ" բառը դու քեզ դնում ես ցույց տալու, փաստելու, ապացուցելու հարթության մեջ… "գիտեմ" դա ա նշանակում… 

…բայց երբ դու ասում ես "գիտեմ" ու դրանով համարում ես որ բավարար հիմքեր ես տալիս քո ասածն ընդունելու համար, ապա դու դե ֆակտո մեզնից ակնկալում ես հավատալ քեզ չնայած դու պնդում ես որ հավատքի վրա չի հիմնված… 

Սամ, փաստարկված բացարրության բացակայությունը հավատալն ա…

----------


## Sambitbaba

> Սամ, ի՞նչ "սեփական փորձի" մասին ա խոսքը… ի՞նչ փորձ ա որ քեզ տվել ա էդ վստահությունը որ դու գիտես այլ ոչ թե հավատում ես… ասա մենք էլ իմանանք…


Ասել եմ, Մեֆ ջան, և ոչ թե մեկ անգամ: Տարբեր տեղեր հազար օրինակ եմ բերել հազար հոգու համար: Կոնկրետ քեզ, քանի՞ անգամ եմ ասել. կարդա էսինչ տեղը, կարդա էնինչ գրառումս: Կարդացե՞լ ես... Հնարավոր է կարդացել ես, բայց երբևիցէ բառ անգամ ասած կա՞ս այդ մասին... չհաշված նկարի ու մեխի պատմությունը:




> բանալին հենց ստեղ ա… եթե դու կարողանաս ցույց տալ որ քո փորձը քեզ տարել ա "գիտության", մենք կընդունենք… քանի դու դա չես անում, քո վերաբերմունքը մեկը-մեկին տեղավորվում ա կրոնի սահմանման մեջ


Չեք ընդունի, Մեֆ ջան, և միչև օրս էլ չեք ընդունել... Ես ձեզ ասում եմ, որ արդեն քանի տարի գլխացավի դեղը խմելու փոխարեն, այն ուղղակի բռնում եմ ձեռքիս մեջ և գլխացավս անցնում է, - ընդ որում դա մի անգամ չէ, երկու անգամ չէ, տաս անգամ չէ, այլ միշտ այդպես է արդեն մոտ երեք տարի:
Դուք ինձ պատասխանում եք, որ դա պլացեբո է:
Եթե դուք ասեիք դա ինձ պրոցեսն սկսվելու առաջին տարում գոնե, հնարավոր է (չնայած դժվար թե), որ ես մի որոշ ժամանակ կհամաձայնվեի ձեզ հետ:
Բայց երեք տարվա ընթացքում այդ վիճակն ինձ համար դարձել է գիտելիք, և ես վաղուց արդեն ԳԻՏԵՄ, որ պլացեբոն այստեղ ոչ մի կապ չունի:
Իսկ դուք՝ ընդունելու փոխարեն, ձեռքիցս ուզում եխ խլել իմ ԳԻՏԵԼԻՔԸ և փոխարենն աչքս եք խոթում ձեր պլացեբոն...

Ես չեմ կարող ձեր համար գրել դրա թեորեման, կամ քիմիական բաղադրությունը, կամ ֆիզիկական օրենքները: Բայց ես ԳԻՏԵՄ հաստատ, որ այս պատմածս ԿԱ իմ կյանքում, ՈՐՈՇԱԿԻ ՏԵՂ Է ԳՐԱՎՈՒՄ իմ կյանքում, անկախ նրանից, կընդունեք դուք դա թե ոչ...

Ուրիշ էլ ի՞նչ կերպ պետք է ես բացատրեմ սա, որ դուք ընդունեք: :Sad:

----------


## Արամ

> Ասել եմ, Մեֆ ջան, և ոչ թե մեկ անգամ: Տարբեր տեղեր հազար օրինակ եմ բերել հազար հոգու համար: Կոնկրետ քեզ, քանի՞ անգամ եմ ասել. կարդա էսինչ տեղը, կարդա էնինչ գրառումս: Կարդացե՞լ ես... Հնարավոր է կարդացել ես, բայց երբևիցէ բառ անգամ ասած կա՞ս այդ մասին... չհաշված նկարի ու մեխի պատմությունը:
> 
> 
> Չեք ընդունի, Մեֆ ջան, և միչև օրս էլ չեք ընդունել... Ես ձեզ ասում եմ, որ արդեն քանի տարի գլխացավի դեղը խմելու փոխարեն, այն ուղղակի բռնում եմ ձեռքիս մեջ և գլխացավս անցնում է, - ընդ որում դա մի անգամ չէ, երկու անգամ չէ, տաս անգամ չէ, այլ միշտ այդպես է արդեն մոտ երեք տարի:
> Դուք ինձ պատասխանում եք, որ դա պլացեբո է:
> Եթե դուք ասեիք դա ինձ պրոցեսն սկսվելու առաջին տարում գոնե, հնարավոր է (չնայած դժվար թե), որ ես մի որոշ ժամանակ կհամաձայնվեի ձեզ հետ:
> Բայց երեք տարվա ընթացքում այդ վիճակն ինձ համար դարձել է գիտելիք, և ես վաղուց արդեն ԳԻՏԵՄ, որ պլացեբոն այստեղ ոչ մի կապ չունի:
> Իսկ դուք՝ ընդունելու փոխարեն, ձեռքիցս ուզում եխ խլել իմ ԳԻՏԵԼԻՔԸ և փոխարենն աչքս եք խոթում ձեր պլացեբոն...
> 
> ...


Սամ, ազնիվ խոսք, ես էլ որ ձեռքս դնում եմ հավի վրա քնում են, ի՞նչ ես էլ եմ օժտված:

----------


## Արէա

Ես ինձ աթեիստ եմ համարում, բայց ինչքան շատ եմ մտածում ամեն ինչի, ու մասնավորապես մարդու մասին, էնքան ավելի շատ եմ համոզվում, որ մի բան էն չի: 
Ամեն ինչ չափից ավելի լավ ա կազմակերպած զուտ հաջորդական պատահականությունների արդյունք լինելու համար: 
Կարող ա Սամի ասածի մեջ ճշմարտություն կա, չգիտեմ:  Բայց, որ մի բան էն չի, էդ հաստատ ա: 
Մի քանի տարի առաջ, ես ահագին կռիվ կանեի սենց կարծիք արտահայտողի հետ, բայց մի քանի տարի առաջ ես մի քիչ ավելի քիչ բան գիտեի, քան հիմա: Ու զգում եմ, որ ինչքան ավելի շատ բան իմանամ, էնքան ավելի եմ համոզվելու, որ մի բան հաստատ էն չի:
Ինչ վերաբերվում ա թեմային: Սամ ջան, չեմ կարծում, որ դու կարող ես, կամ պարտականություն ունես որևէ մեկին որևէ բան բացատրելու, ապացուցելու:
Նախ. դու դրա պարտավորությունը չունես: Ոչ ոք քեզանից դա չի պահանջում, դու ես էդ պարտականությունը դրել քո վրա:
Եվ երկրորդ. չես կարողանալու: Որևէ մեկին, որևէ բան համոզել, ապացուցել չես կարողանալու, ու ծիծաղելի դրության մեջ ես քեզ դնելու, ու քո պատկերացրած ոչ կրոնը շարքային կրոնի մակարդակի ես իջեցնելու:

----------

Sambitbaba (29.10.2013)

----------


## Արամ

> Ես ինձ աթեիստ եմ համարում, բայց ինչքան շատ եմ մտածում ամեն ինչի, ու մասնավորապես մարդու մասին, էնքան ավելի շատ եմ համոզվում, որ մի բան էն չի: 
> Ամեն ինչ չափից ավելի լավ ա կազմակերպած զուտ հաջորդական պատահականությունների արդյունք լինելու համար:


Արէա ջան մի վարկյան, էդ ինչով ես որոշել, որ էս ամեն ինչը *լավ ա* կազմակեպված:

----------


## Արէա

> Արէա ջան մի վարկյան, էդ ինչով ես որոշել, որ էս ամեն ինչը *լավ ա* կազմակեպված:


Լավ ա էլի Արամ ջան  :Smile: 
Ի՞նչը դուրդ չի գալիս  :Smile:

----------


## Արամ

> Լավ ա էլի Արամ ջան 
> Ի՞նչը դուրդ չի գալիս


Չէ հասկանում ես, լավ ա որովհետև ուրիշ ընտրելու տարբերակ չունենք, մենք օդ ենք շնչում, օդ չշնչէինք ուրիշ կառուցվածք կունենաինք և այլն: Այսինքն ինչը որ կազմակերպված ա, վատ ու լավ որակում չես կարա տաս, որովհետև ինքը միակնա, այսինքն ուրիշ տարբերակ չկա, որ համեմատես ասես էսի ավելի լավնա: Այսինքն էդ պատահականությունները, ոնց էլ լիներ արդյունքնում նենց բան էր ստացվելու, որ տեղի բնակիչները համարեին, որ դա լավ ա:

----------

Jarre (28.10.2013)

----------


## Արէա

> Չէ հասկանում ես, լավ ա որովհետև ուրիշ ընտրելու տարբերակ չունենք, մենք օդ ենք շնչում, օդ չշնչէինք ուրիշ կառուցվածք կունենաինք և այլն: Այսինքն ինչը որ կազմակերպված ա, վատ ու լավ որակում չես կարա տաս, որովհետև ինքը միակնա, այսինքն ուրիշ տարբերակ չկա, որ համեմատես ասես էսի ավելի լավնա: Այսինքն էդ պատահականությունները, ոնց էլ լիներ արդյունքնում նենց բան էր ստացվելու, որ տեղի բնակիչները համարեին, որ դա լավ ա:


Ես մի քիչ ավելի գլոբալ բան ի նկատի ունեի լավ ասելով, քան էն, որ դա մեզ համար լավ ա: 
Կարա մեզ համար շատ վատ բան լինի, բայց ինքը ահավոր լավ կազմակերպված լինի: 
Մարդու պատկերացումների մասին չի խոսքս:
Հիմա ես իհարկե քեզ որևէ բան չեմ պատրաստվում ապացուցել, նախ որովհետև ես ինքս էլ որևէ բանում համոզված չեմ, և երկրորդ դու պատրաստ չես դրան:
Սա չի նշանակում, որ ես ավելի հասուն եմ քան դու: Չէ: Դու այլ կերպ ես մտածում, ես էլ եմ համարյա քո պես մտածում, երկու տարի առաջ իմ նման մեկը կաշվից էլ դուրս գար չէր կարողանա ինձ համոզել նրանում, ինչ հիմա ասում եմ: Ես էլ քո պես հազար հատ գիտական ապացույց կբերի ու "կջաղջախեի" հակառակը պնդողին:
Ընթացքում երևի ինքդ էլ հարցեր կունենաս, ու կսկսես մտածել որ իրոք, դժվար թե էս ամեն ինչը տենց հաջորդական պատահականությունների արդյունք լինեն: Կամ չես ունենա: Երկու տարբերակներն էլ նորմալ են:
Շատ նշանավոր գիտնականներ, իրենց գործունեության որոշակի փուլում մտածել են էս ուղղությամբ, որովհետև իրոք, ամեն ինչ շատ ու շատ լավ ա կազմակերպած պատահականություն լինելու համար:

----------


## Արամ

> Ես մի քիչ ավելի գլոբալ բան ի նկատի ունեի լավ ասելով, քան էն, որ դա մեզ համար լավ ա: 
> Կարա մեզ համար շատ վատ բան լինի, բայց ինքը ահավոր լավ կազմակերպված լինի: 
> Մարդու պատկերացումների մասին չի խոսքս:
> Հիմա ես իհարկե քեզ որևէ բան չեմ պատրաստվում ապացուցել, նախ որովհետև ես ինքս էլ որևէ բանում համոզված չեմ, և երկրորդ դու պատրաստ չես դրան:
> Սա չի նշանակում, որ ես ավելի հասուն եմ քան դու: Չէ: Դու այլ կերպ ես մտածում, ես էլ եմ համարյա քո պես մտածում, երկու տարի առաջ իմ նման մեկը կաշվից էլ դուրս գար չէր կարողանա ինձ համոզել նրանում, ինչ հիմա ասում եմ: Ես էլ քո պես հազար հատ գիտական ապացույց կբերի ու "կջաղջախեի" հակառակը պնդողին:
> Ընթացքում երևի ինքդ էլ հարցեր կունենաս, ու կսկսես մտածել որ իրոք, դժվար թե էս ամեն ինչը տենց հաջորդական պատահականությունների արդյունք լինեն: Կամ չես ունենա: Երկու տարբերակներն էլ նորմալ են:
> Շատ նշանավոր գիտնականներ, իրենց գործունեության որոշակի փուլում մտածել են էս ուղղությամբ, որովհետև իրոք, ամեն ինչ շատ ու շատ լավ ա կազմակերպած պատահականություն լինելու համար:


Չէ, դու ինձ բացատրի, ես կհասկանամ: Ես դեմ չեմ դիմացինի կարծիքը ընդունելու, եթե տրամաբանական բացատրություն կա: Բա ի՞նչը նկատի ունես ասելով լավ կազմակերպված: Էս ամեն ինչը...ի՞նչի հետ ես:

----------


## Արէա

> Չէ, դու ինձ բացատրի, ես կհասկանամ: Ես դեմ չեմ դիմացինի կարծիքը ընդունելու, եթե տրամաբանական բացատրություն կա: Բա ի՞նչը նկատի ունես ասելով լավ կազմակերպված: Էս ամեն ինչը...ի՞նչի հետ ես:


Օրինակ քարը, կամ էլեկտրականությունը, կամ լույսը, կամ եղունգը, կամ փիղը, կամ ձայնը, սիրտը, ուղեղը, արևը, քիմիական տարրերը, մոլեկուլները, ատոմները, գալակտիկաները, մոլորակները, տիեզերքը: Ամեն ինչ էլի: Բա լավ չի՞  :Smile:

----------


## Արամ

> Օրինակ քարը, կամ էլեկտրականությունը, կամ լույսը, կամ եղունգը, կամ փիղը, կամ ձայնը, սիրտը, ուղեղը, արևը, քիմիական տարրերը, մոլեկուլները, ատոմները, գալակտիկաները, մոլորակները, տիեզերքը: Ամեն ինչ էլի: Բա լավ չի՞


Լավ մեկա ինձ հակառակը չի ստացվում համոզել, նույնիսկ ես ուզում եմ ինձ հակառակը համոզեմ չի ստացվում: Դրանք տենց կան, ուրիշ ձև լիներ էլի լավ էր լինելու, չլիներ չիմանաինք դրա մասին էլի լավ էր լինելու և այլն:

----------

Արէա (28.10.2013), Վահե-91 (28.10.2013)

----------


## Jarre

> Օրինակ քարը, կամ էլեկտրականությունը, կամ լույսը, կամ եղունգը, կամ փիղը, կամ ձայնը, սիրտը, ուղեղը, արևը, քիմիական տարրերը, մոլեկուլները, ատոմները, գալակտիկաները, մոլորակները, տիեզերքը: Ամեն ինչ էլի: Բա լավ չի՞


Արէա ջան, իմ կարծիքով լավ չի՝ կազմակերպված համարելու համար։ Բացատրեմ.
1. մահ - եթե կա Աստված, եթե ինքը ամեն ինչ կազմակերպել ա, ապա պիտի կազմակերպեր նաև մարդու մահվան հետ հաշտվելու միտքը։ Ինչքան էլ նշենք, որ մարդը համակերպված ա, մեկ ա, կա փաստ, որ մենք ահավոր մեծ սթրես ենք տանում մեր հարազատի մահվան կապակցությամբ, կամ երբ իմանում ենք, որ մենք պիտի մահանանք։

2. բնական աղետներ - լավ կազմակերպվածությունը իմ ընկալմամբ պիտի բացառեր բնական աղետների հետևանքով էտքան զոհերը։

3. կոմետաներ - Երկրագունդը և այլ մոլորակներ մշտապես կոմետաների, աստերոիդների բախման վտանգի առջև են։ Լավ կազմակերպվածությունը, պիտի որ գոնե դա բացառեր։ Եթե ընդունենք, որ բնական աղետների երկրի վրա նաև մարդու ձեռքի աշխատանքի արդյունք են, ապա երկնային մարմիններն էլ հո մարդու տիրապետության տակ չե՞ն։

Ու սենց տարբեր բնագավառներ կարելի է նշել։
Իսկ եթե ընդունենք, որ ամեն ինչը կազմակերպված է, կա մեկը ով կազմակերպել է ու էտ մեկը ամենակարող է, ուրեմն ինքը առնվազն էգոիստ, սադիստ ու հոգեկան հիվանդ անձնավորություն է, որ ունի հնարավորություն (որովհետև ամենակարող է) էտ ամեն ինչը չեզոքացնելու, բայց միլինավոր տարիներ «համբերատար» նայում ա տարբեր քաղաքակրթությունների ոչնչացումը, երեխաների մահը, աշխարհների կործանումը։ 

Ուրեմն եթե կազմակերպված է, ապա հարց է առաջանում արդեն էտ կազմակերպողի բարոյական կերպարի վերաբերյալ։

----------

Աթեիստ (28.10.2013), Արամ (28.10.2013)

----------


## Rhayader

Jarre ջան, բնական աղետները մաստուրբացիայի հետևանքով են լինում:

----------

Jarre (28.10.2013), Mephistopheles (28.10.2013), Աթեիստ (28.10.2013)

----------


## Արէա

> Արէա ջան, իմ կարծիքով լավ չի՝ կազմակերպված համարելու համար։ Բացատրեմ.
> 1. մահ - եթե կա Աստված, եթե ինքը ամեն ինչ կազմակերպել ա, ապա պիտի կազմակերպեր նաև մարդու մահվան հետ հաշտվելու միտքը։ Ինչքան էլ նշենք, որ մարդը համակերպված ա, մեկ ա, կա փաստ, որ մենք ահավոր մեծ սթրես ենք տանում մեր հարազատի մահվան կապակցությամբ, կամ երբ իմանում ենք, որ մենք պիտի մահանանք։
> 
> 2. բնական աղետներ - լավ կազմակերպվածությունը իմ ընկալմամբ պիտի բացառեր բնական աղետների հետևանքով էտքան զոհերը։
> 
> 3. կոմետաներ - Երկրագունդը և այլ մոլորակներ մշտապես կոմետաների, աստերոիդների բախման վտանգի առջև են։ Լավ կազմակերպվածությունը, պիտի որ գոնե դա բացառեր։ Եթե ընդունենք, որ բնական աղետների երկրի վրա նաև մարդու ձեռքի աշխատանքի արդյունք են, ապա երկնային մարմիններն էլ հո մարդու տիրապետության տակ չե՞ն։
> 
> Ու սենց տարբեր բնագավառներ կարելի է նշել։
> Իսկ եթե ընդունենք, որ ամեն ինչը կազմակերպված է, կա մեկը ով կազմակերպել է ու էտ մեկը ամենակարող է, ուրեմն ինքը առնվազն էգոիստ, սադիստ ու հոգեկան հիվանդ անձնավորություն է, որ ունի հնարավորություն (որովհետև ամենակարող է) էտ ամեն ինչը չեզոքացնելու, բայց միլինավոր տարիներ «համբերատար» նայում ա տարբեր քաղաքակրթությունների ոչնչացումը, երեխաների մահը, աշխարհների կործանումը։ 
> ...


 :Smile: 

Իսկ ո՞վ ասեց, որ էս ամեն ինչը մարդու համար է կազմակերպած:
Ավելին, ամենայն հանավանականությամբ էս ամեն ինչը բոլորովին էլ մարդու համար չի կազմակերպած  :Smile: 
Ինչո՞վ ա տարբերվում մարդու մահն ու երկնաքարի ոչնչացումը մոլորակին բախվելիս, մեծ հաշվով ոչ մի բանով, էլի  :Smile:

----------

Jarre (28.10.2013)

----------


## Արամ

> Իսկ ո՞վ ասեց, որ էս ամեն ինչը մարդու համար է կազմակերպած:
> Ավելին, ամենայն հանավանականությամբ էս ամեն ինչը բոլորովին էլ մարդու համար չի կազմակերպած 
> Ինչո՞վ ա տարբերվում մարդու մահն ու երկնաքարի ոչնչացումը մոլորակին բախվելիս, մեծ հաշվով ոչ մի բանով, էլի


Չնայած գաղափար ա հա, ո՞վ ա ասել, որ մարդու համար ա էս ամեն ինչը, միգուցե 7-րդ հարթությունում գտնվող երևույթների համար ա...:

Հ.Գ. Սարկազմ չի: :Smile:

----------

Jarre (28.10.2013)

----------


## Rhayader

> Իսկ ո՞վ ասեց, որ էս ամեն ինչը մարդու համար է կազմակերպած:
> Ավելին, ամենայն հանավանականությամբ էս ամեն ինչը բոլորովին էլ մարդու համար չի կազմակերպած 
> Ինչո՞վ ա տարբերվում մարդու մահն ու երկնաքարի ոչնչացումը մոլորակին բախվելիս, մեծ հաշվով ոչ մի բանով, էլի


Նրանով, որ մարդը, լինելով սուբյեկտիվ-պերսեպտիվ արարած, դա կընկալի ու կիմաստավորի, իսկ երկնաքարը՝ չէ: Տարբերություն հասկացությունը զուտ մարդկային նորմ ա:

----------

Jarre (28.10.2013)

----------


## Rhayader

Այլ կերպ ասած, աստված ասելով սովորաբար պատկերացնում են սուբյեկտիվ-պերսեպտիվ արարած, որը մատերիալ աշխարհի վրա ազդելու ավելի մեծ ու ավելի իռացիոնալ հնարավորություններ ունի, քան մարդը: Ինչը, առավել փոքր մասշտաբով, բնութագրում ա ֆանտաստիկ ոլորտի գրական հերոսներին: Ավելի պարզ ասած, աստվածների մեջ մարդը պատկերում ա էն, ինչ ինքը կուզեր, բայց չի կարող: Համեմատելի ա իմպոտենտի սեքսուալ ֆանտազիաների հետ:

----------


## Արէա

> Նրանով, որ մարդը, լինելով սուբյեկտիվ-պերսեպտիվ արարած, դա կընկալի ու կիմաստավորի, իսկ երկնաքարը՝ չէ: Տարբերություն հասկացությունը զուտ մարդկային նորմ ա:


Է, թող ընկալի ու իմաստավորի, ի՞նչ ա փոխվելու:
Միլիարդավոր տարիներ տիեզերքը գոյություն ունի, ու էլի միլիարդավոր տարիներ գոյություն ունենալու ա: Մի երկու վայրկյան էլ թող մի քանի հոգի ինչ-որ բան իմաստավորի, կամ չէ: Մեծ հաշվով որևէ բան չի փոխվելու դրանից:

----------


## Rhayader

> Է, թող ընկալի ու իմաստավորի, ի՞նչ ա փոխվելու:
> Միլիարդավոր տարիներ տիեզերքը գոյություն ունի, ու էլի միլիարդավոր տարիներ գոյություն ունենալու ա: Մի երկու վայրկյան էլ թող մի քանի հոգի ինչ-որ բան իմաստավորի, կամ չէ: Մեծ հաշվով որևէ բան չի փոխվելու դրանից:


Ու՞մ համար: Տիեզերքի համար չի փոխվի: Փոփոխության գաղափարն էլ ա մարդկային նորմ, ի միջի այլոց: Տիեզերքի համար ոչ մի բան չի կարող փոխվել ընդհանրապես: Իսկ քանի որ մարդն ի վիճակի ա ստեղծել փոփոխության գաղափար, ու ընկալել էդ փոփոխությունը, փոփոխությունը կարելի ա դիտարկել մենակ մարդու տեսանկյունից:

----------

Jarre (28.10.2013), Sambitbaba (29.10.2013)

----------


## Արամ

> Նրանով, որ մարդը, լինելով սուբյեկտիվ-պերսեպտիվ արարած, դա կընկալի ու կիմաստավորի, իսկ երկնաքարը՝ չէ: Տարբերություն հասկացությունը զուտ մարդկային նորմ ա:


Rhayader  ինձ չես կարա ապացուցես, որ երկնաքարը դա չի ընկալի ու չի իմաստավորի:

----------


## Արէա

> Ու՞մ համար: Տիեզերքի համար չի փոխվի: Փոփոխության գաղափարն էլ ա մարդկային նորմ, ի միջի այլոց: Տիեզերքի համար ոչ մի բան չի կարող փոխվել ընդհանրապես: Իսկ քանի որ մարդն ի վիճակի ա ստեղծել փոփոխության գաղափար, ու ընկալել էդ փոփոխությունը, *փոփոխությունը կարելի ա դիտարկել մենակ մարդու տեսանկյունից:*


Կամ, ավելի ճիշտ կլինի. փոփոխությունը մենք կարող ենք դիտարկել մենակ մարդու տեսանկյունից: Եթե փորձենք, շատ փորձենք վերանալ զուտ մարդկային մտածողությունից, պիտի տեսնենք, որ մարդը ու երկնաքարը շատ բաներով չեն տարբերվում իրարից, թերևս միայն կառուցվածքի բարդությամբ:




> Տիեզերքի համար ոչ մի բան չի կարող փոխվել ընդհանրապես:


Տիեզերքի համար կարա փոխվի նյութի ձևը, կարա փոխվի էն օրենքները որոնցով նյութի մասնիկները փոխազդում են միյանց վրա: Սա տիեզերքի համար էլ կլինի փոփոխություն: Մարդու մահը ի՞նչ:

----------


## Rhayader

> Կամ, ավելի ճիշտ կլինի. փոփոխությունը մենք կարող ենք դիտարկել մենակ մարդու տեսանկյունից: Եթե փորձենք, շատ փորձենք վերանալ զուտ մարդկային մտածողությունից, պիտի տեսնենք, որ մարդը ու երկնաքարը շատ բաներով չեն տարբերվում իրարից, թերևս միայն կառուցվածքի բարդությամբ:


Քանի դեռ ապացույց չկա, որ երկնաքարն ապրում ա ինտելեկտուալ կյանքով, Օկկամի ածելու սկզբունքը ենթադրում ա, որ ինքն ինտելեկտուալ կյանքով չի ապրում, քանի դեռ դրա օգտին ապացույցներ չհայտնվեն:

----------


## Rhayader

> Rhayader  ինձ չես կարա ապացուցես, որ երկնաքարը դա չի ընկալի ու չի իմաստավորի:


Նայի նախորդ պոստը, ես կարիք չունեմ ապացուցել, որովհետև պնդում չեմ կատարում: Քո բերած բոլոր փաստարկները հանգելու են «Ռասսելի թեյամանին», որը փաստարկման սխալ ձևերից մեկն ա ու էլի ես վերջում ճիշտ եմ դուրս գալու :Smile:  ապ, բանավեճի արվեստն ու մաթեմատիկական տրամաբանությունը ես որպես առարկաներ եմ անցել, ես կարամ ապացուցեմ թե՛ ուղղակիորեն (Օկկամի ածելի), թե՛ քո՝ հակառակ պնդումը ժխտելով (Ռասսելի թեյաման) :Jpit: )

----------


## Արէա

> Քանի դեռ ապացույց չկա, որ երկնաքարն ապրում ա ինտելեկտուալ կյանքով, Օկկամի ածելու սկզբունքը ենթադրում ա, որ ինքն ինտելեկտուալ կյանքով չի ապրում, քանի դեռ դրա օգտին ապացույցներ չհայտնվեն:


Ես երբևէ չեմ ասել, որ երկնաքարն ապրում է ինտելեկտուալ կյանքով:

Ես ասում եմ. տիեզերքում առկա նյութը և այն օրենքները որոնցով այդ նյութի մասնիկները փոխազդում են միմյանց հետ, չափից շատ իդեալական ու կազմակերպված են, որպեսզի դրանց գոյությունը բացատրվի զուտ հաջորդական պատահականություների արդյունքով:

Էն մնացածը՝ մարդու մահ, երկնաքարի զգացմունքներ, յոթերորդ չափողականություն, բան, ես չեմ ասել  :Smile:

----------


## Արամ

> Նայի նախորդ պոստը, ես կարիք չունեմ ապացուցել, որովհետև պնդում չեմ կատարում: Քո բերած բոլոր փաստարկները հանգելու են «Ռասսելի թեյամանին», որը փաստարկման սխալ ձևերից մեկն ա ու էլի ես վերջում ճիշտ եմ դուրս գալու ապ, բանավեճի արվեստն ու մաթեմատիկական տրամաբանությունը ես որպես առարկաներ եմ անցել, ես կարամ ապացուցեմ թե՛ ուղղակիորեն (Օկկամի ածելի), թե՛ քո՝ հակառակ պնդումը ժխտելով (Ռասսելի թեյաման))


Ռայդեռ ջան ավելի ուսուցողական ինձ համար: Հիմա ես սենց եմ մտածում, քանի դեռ ինչ որ բան ապացուցված չէ, չենք կարող պնդել, որ դա տենց ա, հիմա մենք ոչ կարանք պնդենք, որ երկնաքարը չի զգում, ոչ էլ կարանք պնդենք, որ զգում ա: Հիմա, ի՞նչ: Պնդում կատարել ես`



> իսկ երկնաքարը՝ չէ

----------


## Rhayader

> Ես երբևէ չեմ ասել, որ երկնաքարն ապրում է ինտելեկտուալ կյանքով:
> 
> Ես ասում եմ. տիեզերքում առկա նյութը և այն օրենքները որոնցով այդ նյութի մասնիկները փոխազդում են միմյանց հետ, չափից շատ իդեալական ու կազմակերպված են, որպեսզի դրանց գոյությունը բացատրվի զուտ հաջորդական պատահականություների արդյունքով:
> 
> Էն մնացածը՝ մարդու մահ, երկնաքարի զգացմունքներ, յոթերորդ չափողականություն, բան, ես չեմ ասել


Եթե ենթադրես, որ տիեզերքն ունիկալ ա՝ իրոք տարօրինակ կլինի, բայց անալոգիա տար մոլորակների հետ ու ենթադրի, որ անորոշ քանակության տիեզերքներ են հնարավոր, ու դրանց փոքր մասը կարող ա կայուն նյութական համակարգ ապահովել (ոնց որ շատ քիչ մոլորակներ կարող են կայուն էկոհամակարգ ապահովել, ու ընդհանրապես, բավականին քիչ աստղեր մոլորակներ ունեն): Ինդուկցիայի մեթոդ:

----------


## Rhayader

> Ռայդեռ ջան ավելի ուսուցողական ինձ համար: Հիմա ես սենց եմ մտածում, քանի դեռ ինչ որ բան ապացուցված չէ, չենք կարող պնդել, որ դա տենց ա, հիմա մենք ոչ կարանք պնդենք, որ երկնաքարը չի զգում, ոչ էլ կարանք պնդենք, որ զգում ա: Հիմա, ի՞նչ: Պնդում կատարել ես`


Դա պնդում չի, պնդման ժխտում ա :Smile: 

Էսպես ասեմ, լուրջ բանավեճի մեջ եթե ինչ-որ պայմանի տեղի ունենալու համար հիմքեր չկան, ապա էդ պայմանը տեղի չունի: Անվանում են Ռասսելի թեյաման՝ Բերտրան Ռասսելի «Աստված կա՞» հոդվածի անալոգիայի հիման վրա.




> Եթե ես հայտարարեի, որ Երկրի ու Մարսի միջև էլլիպտիկ շրջագծով չինական թեյաման է թռչում, ոչ ոք չէր կարողանա ժխտել իմ պնդումը, եթե ես բավականաչափ զգույշ լինեի, որ ավելացնեի՝ թեյամանն այնքան փոքր է, որ ամենահզոր աստղադիտակներն էլ չեն կարողանա այն հայտնաբերել: Բայց եթե ես իսկապես դա ասեի, այն անտանելի վարկած է մարդկային տրամաբանության համար, որն այն կկասկածի, ու ինձ արդարացիորեն կասեին, որ ես հիմարություն եմ խոսում: Եթե, իհարկե, այդպիսի թեյամանի գոյությունը հաստատված լիներ հին գրքերում, սովորեցված որպես սրբազան ճշմարտություն ամեն կիրակի, մտցված երեխաների մտքերի մեջ դպրոցում, դրան հավատալուն հապաղելը կդառնար էքսցենտրիզմի նշան ու դատապարտեր կասկածողին հոգեբույժի ուշադրությանը՝ լուսավորյալ, ու ինկվիզիտորի՝ ավելի վաղ ժամանակներում:


Այլ կերպ ասած, եթե դու լուրջ բանավեճում հայտարարես, որ ինչ-որ պայման տեղի ունի մենակ նրա հիման վրա, որ հակառակն ապացուցված չի կամ ապացուցելի չի, ապա բանավեճը համարի արդեն ավարտված ա քո պարտությամբ: Ու բախտդ կբերի, եթե վրադ չծիծաղեն:

----------


## Արամ

> Դա պնդում չի, պնդման ժխտում ա
> 
> Էսպես ասեմ, լուրջ բանավեճի մեջ եթե ինչ-որ պայմանի տեղի ունենալու համար հիմքեր չկան, ապա էդ պայմանը տեղի չունի: Անվանում են Ռասսելի թեյաման՝ Բերտրան Ռասսելի «Աստված կա՞» հոդվածի անալոգիայի հիման վրա.
> 
> 
> 
> Այլ կերպ ասած, եթե դու լուրջ բանավեճում հայտարարես, որ ինչ-որ պայման տեղի ունի մենակ նրա հիման վրա, որ հակառակն ապացուցված չի կամ ապացուցելի չի, ապա բանավեճը համարի արդեն ավարտված ա քո պարտությամբ: Ու բախտդ կբերի, եթե վրադ չծիծաղեն:


Եղբայր բայց ես հակառակն էլ չեմ պնդել, ես ասել եմ, որ կարող ա կամ չի կարող, պնդման ժխտումը, պնդում չի՞: Դու պնդում ես, որ էդ պնդումը սխալ է:

----------


## Արէա

> Եթե ենթադրես, որ տիեզերքն ունիկալ ա՝ իրոք տարօրինակ կլինի, բայց անալոգիա տար մոլորակների հետ ու ենթադրի, որ անորոշ քանակության տիեզերքներ են հնարավոր, ու դրանց փոքր մասը կարող ա կայուն նյութական համակարգ ապահովել (ոնց որ շատ քիչ մոլորակներ կարող են կայուն էկոհամակարգ ապահովել, ու ընդհանրապես, բավականին քիչ աստղեր մոլորակներ ունեն): Ինդուկցիայի մեթոդ:


Ինդուկցիայի մեթոդն ինձ բոլորովին էլ չի ասում, որ եթե որոշ մոլորակների վրա կա էկոհամակարգ, իսկ մյուսների վրա չկա, ապա հնարավոր են անսահման թվով տիեզերքներ, որոնց մեծ մասում նյութ չկա:
Եթե ճիշտ է պնդումդ, ապա դեդուկցիայի մեթոդով շարժվելիս, պիտի հնարավոր համարեմ մարդկանց գոյությունը, ում մոտ նյութափոխություն չկա, կամ նման ինչ-որ բան: 

Տրամաբանությունը չեմ տեսնում:

----------

Արամ (28.10.2013)

----------


## Rhayader

> Եղբայր բայց ես հակառակն էլ չեմ պնդել, ես ասել եմ, որ կարող ա կամ չի կարող, պնդման ժխտումը, պնդում չի՞: Դու պնդում ես, որ էդ պնդումը սխալ է:


Ու հիմնավորում եմ դա :Smile:

----------


## Rhayader

> Ինդուկցիայի մեթոդն ինձ բոլորովին էլ չի ասում, որ եթե որոշ մոլորակների վրա կա էկոհամակարգ, իսկ մյուսների վրա չկա, ապա հնարավոր են անսահման թվով տիեզերքներ, որոնց մեծ մասում նյութ չկա:
> Եթե ճիշտ է պնդումդ, ապա դեդուկցիայի մեթոդով շարժվելիս, պիտի հնարավոր համարեմ մարդկանց գոյությունը, ում մոտ նյութափոխություն չկա, կամ նման ինչ-որ բան: 
> 
> Տրամաբանությունը չեմ տեսնում:


Իմ պնդումն ընդամենը ասում ա, որ եթե կա տիեզերք համար 1, մերը, ու եթե ենթադրենք, որ տիեզերք համար N էլ գոյություն ունի, ապա դրանից կբխի, որ գոյություն ունի նաև տիեզերք համար N+1, ապա պնդումը ճիշտ ա  :LOL:  իրականում ջրիկացա, ու մաթեմատիկական ինդուկցիան լրիվ չի կիրառելի էս հարցում, քանի դեռ չունենք տիեզերքի գոյության անհրաժեշտ ու բավարար պայմանները մաթեմատիկական բանաձևի տեսքով, որի դեպքում կկարողանանք տեղադրել N ու N+1 արժեքները ու միանշանակ պատասխան ստանալ (N-ը պիտի ընտրվի էնպես, որ ֆիքսի տիեզերքի դիրքը մեր տիեզերքի նկատմամբ, ասենք, քառաչափ տարածական պլաստում կամ այլ կերպ): Բայց բավարար հիմք ա հիպոթեզ առաջ քաշելու համար:

----------


## Rhayader

Աչքիս սկսեմ ԹՄՀ-ի պրոպագանդա վարել ստեղ

----------


## Արէա

> Աչքիս սկսեմ ԹՄՀ-ի պրոպագանդա վարել ստեղ


http://www.akumb.am/showthread.php/6...AB%D5%A6%D5%B4

----------

Jarre (29.10.2013), Rhayader (28.10.2013)

----------


## Rhayader

Արդեն էնտեղ եմ  :LOL:

----------


## Sambitbaba

> Սամ մի քիչ անարդարա, սենց մի քանի հոգու հետ բանավիճելը, բայց ինձ թվում ա դրանով քեզ չենք խանգառում: Եթե դեմ ես, կսպասեմ մինչև ավարտեք:
> Բանալին ի՞նչ ա: Բանալին բալանի ա, նախ պարտադիր չի դա ինչ որ դռան բանալի լինի, երկրորդն էլ եթե թեկուզ ինքը ինչ որ դռան բալանի ա, դա դեռ չի նշանակում, որ էդ բալանին քո ուզած դուռնա բացում:


Չէ, ոչինչ, Արամ ջան, ամեն ինչ նորմալ է: Ավելի լավ է այսպես, քան երբ լռություն է տիրում: Ես պատրաստ եմ դրան: Բայց դե, պատրաստ լինել, ինչ խոսք որ չի նշանակում, թե ես գիտեմ ամեն ինչի պատասխանը և ձեր բոլորիդ կարող եմ ապահովել ամփոփիչ պատասխաններով: Հետո, դու միշտ էլ սպասված զրուցակից ես ինձ համար: Ես շատ լավ հիշում եմ, որ փաստորեն դու առաջին ակումբցին էիր, ով կարծիք հայտնեց իմ առաջին ստեղծագործության մասին Ակումբում, և ոչ պակաս կարևոր էր ինձ համար նաև քո "երազ-նամակ-զրույցը" Աստծո հետ. հավատա, ժամանակ առ ժամանակ վերընթերցում եմ այն:

Բանալու մասին՝ դու հիշատակեցիր: Բայց ինձ թվաց, որ դու հիշատակում ես ոչ թե այն բանալու մասին, որը դռներ կամ ոչ-դռներ է բացում դեպի առայժմ անճանաչելին, - ինձ թվաց, որ դու խոսում ես այն բանալու մասին, որը բացում է արդեն ձեռք բերած գիտելիքներիդ արկղը... և պատասխանեցի քեզ ընդամենն այդ տեսանկյունով:

Հիմա սկսում ես այլ իմաստ տալ բանալուն.
"*Նախ պարտադիր չի դա ինչ որ դռան բանալի լինի*", - Դա պարզ է, բայց պարզ է նաև, որ թեմայի իմաստը փոխելն ու դրանով դիմացինիդ սխալի մեջ բռնելն ընդամենը սոփեստություն է: Երևի վերեջերս Պլատոն ես կարդացել, կամ... պահպանել ես անցյալ կյանքում ձեռք բերած գիտելիքներդ, - ես լրիվ լրջորեն եմ սա ասում, չնեղանաս, խնդրում եմ, - քանզի համոզված եմ, որ այսօրվա երիտասարդությունն ունի անցած կյանքի փորձը պահպանելու հատկությունը: 
"*Երկրորդն էլ եթե թեկուզ ինքը ինչ որ դռան բալանի ա, դա դեռ չի նշանակում, որ էդ բալանին քո ուզած դուռնա բացում*": - Սրան էլ չեմ կարող դեմ ինչ-որ բան ասել, քանզի սա ասում է մարդ, ով անձամբ ապրել է այդ փորձը: Ինչպես նոր ասացի, ես շատ լավ հիշում եմ քո առաջին խոսքերն իմ գրառման մասին, իմ "Խնձորների Հոր Մտքի" վերաբերյալ: Էն հիշատակածդ "ՊՌ"-ն հանգիստ կարելի է անվանել "կեղծ (կամ չստացված) բանալի": 
Խնդրում եմ, այս ասածս որպես ծաղր կամ որևէ նման բան մի ընդունիր, Արամ ջան: Կամ, ասենք, հիշաչարություն... Ես ուղղակի փորձում եմ մեզ երկուսիս արդեն հայտնի փաստերի վրա փորձել արդարանալ քո առջև: Առավել ևս, որ հաջորդ գրառմանդ պատասխանն ընդամենը չունեմ... Էն՝ քառակուսի Երկրի մասին գրառմանդ...




> Փորձերը պետք է բերվեն գիտության: Պետք ա գիտության լեզվով այն բացատրվի: Եթե չի բացատրվում, որեմն էդ փորձը իրենից «ինչ-որ քաշ» չի ներկայացնում:


"ՊՌ"-ի դեպքում ես անդրադարձա գիտությանը. մեջբերեցի հատված Գրեբենշչիկովի բանաստեղծությունից, ինչին դու, շնորհակալության նշանի վրա թեթևակի կտտացնելուց բացի՝ այլ կերպ չարձագանքեցիր. ի միջիայլոց՝ ինչու՞: Համարենք, որ տվյալ դեպքում ընդունեցիր "գիտելիքս", - վերջիվերջո չէ՞ որ լռությունը համաձայնության նշան է:

Քառակուսի Երկրի մասին հարցիդ պատասխանը չունենալու պատճառով ստիպված եմ ընդունել պարտությունս և առայժմ ընդունել, որ ոչ բոլոր դեպքերում է կարելի մոտենալ հարցին իմ ասած կերպով: Բայց եթե ես չգիտեմ, - դա բոլորովին էլ չի նշանակում, թե հարցիդ պատասխանը չկա: Ըստ իս, անպատասխան հարց ուղղակի չկա ու մի օր նույնիսկ ես այն կունենամ: Չունենալով հարցիդ պատասխանը, ես չեմ կարող պնդել, որ քո հարցն ուղղակի չկա:
Հարցի պատասխանը չունենալու դեպքում հարցը գոյությունը հերքելը՝ գիտության առանձնաշնորհն է:

Հ.Գ.Եվ վերջապես, ինչպե՞ս է հնարավոր, որ կարողանամ պատասխանել բոլոր հարցերին... :Smile:

----------

Արամ (28.10.2013)

----------


## Արամ

Լավ փորձ էր ինձ նեղացնելու, բայց չստացվեց  :Tongue:  Երևի թե էսքանով մեր բանավեճը սպառվում ա, բայց մի քանի «մութ» պահ կա, որ պետք է բարձրաձայնեմ: Հասկանում ե՞ս Սամ, ես դեմ չեմ, ոչ մի բանի դեմ չեմ, դեռ ավել, ցանկացած նոր բան որ լսում եմ, ինքս եմ ուզում դրա մեջ տրամաբանություն գտնեմ, չէ ո՞ր եթե բոլորս տեղում դոպենք, ապա ոչ մի հայտնագործություն, ոչ մի նորություն չի լինի: Ես ընտրել եմ ուղղի ու դրանով եմ շարժվում, բայց դա անբեկելի չէ , եթե մեկը պատահի, որ ինձ ավելի լավ ուղղի առաջարկի ու բավականաչափ պատճառներ բերի իմ ուղղուց շեղվելու, ինչու ո՞չ, կշեղվեմ: Սամ մեկ էլ մի խնդրանք, ես նույն Արամը չեմ, նույնիսկ էդ Արամից մի նշույլ անգամ չի մնացել, 3 տարի անցել ա, կյանքիս կարևոր 3 տարիները ու ոտից գլուխ փոխվել եմ, իսկ էդ գրածիս համար համարձակություն ունեմ հիմա քեզնից ներողություն խնդրեմ, քանի որ «առանց հասկանալու» եմ որակել գրածդ: 



> "Նախ պարտադիր չի դա ինչ որ դռան բանալի լինի", - Դա պարզ է, բայց պարզ է նաև, որ թեմայի իմաստը փոխելն ու դրանով դիմացինիդ սխալի մեջ բռնելն ընդամենը սոփեստություն է: Երևի վերեջերս Պլատոն ես կարդացել, կամ... պահպանել ես անցյալ կյանքում ձեռք բերած գիտելիքներդ, - ես լրիվ լրջորեն եմ սա ասում, չնեղանաս, խնդրում եմ, - քանզի համոզված եմ, որ այսօրվա երիտասարդությունն ունի անցած կյանքի փորձը պահպանելու հատկությունը:


Լավ էլի Սամ, ես հաստատ էդ բառը չեմ օգտագործել, որ հետո թեքեմ իմ ուղղությամբ, ու իրականից, ցանկացած փորձ շատ արդյունքներ ա բերում, որոնք նույն մեր բալանիններն են, հնարավոր ա դրանց մեջ մեր ուզածը լինի կամ չլինի:

Չգիտեմ ինչ գրեմ քեզ, դու բռնել էս 17 տարեկան Արամին էս օրինակ բերում, որի արածների մեծամասնությունը ես էլ չեմ ընդունում: 
Համենայն դեպս շնորհակալություն, մտքեր կան որ ինձ պետք կգան հետագայում:  :Smile:

----------

Jarre (29.10.2013)

----------


## Mephistopheles

> … 
> *Ամեն ինչ չափից ավելի լավ ա կազմակերպած զուտ հաջորդական պատահականությունների արդյունք լինելու համար:* 
> …


Արէա ջան, պատճառահետևանքային շղթան միշտ էլ "կազմակերպված" ա… եթե հարցին նայում ես "կազմակերպված" լինելու տեսանկյունից ուրեմն պտի գտնես նաև էս ամեն ինչի նպատակը… ինչի՞ համար ա էս օրկեստրովկան… 

քո համար փորձի պարզել… եթե մի բան կազմակերպված ա ուրեմն ունի նպատակ…

----------

Sambitbaba (29.10.2013), Արէա (28.10.2013)

----------


## Արէա

> Արէա ջան, պատճառահետևանքային շղթան միշտ էլ "կազմակերպված" ա… եթե հարցին նայում ես "կազմակերպված" լինելու տեսանկյունից ուրեմն պտի գտնես նաև էս ամեն ինչի նպատակը… ինչի՞ համար ա էս օրկեստրովկան… 
> 
> քո համար փորձի պարզել… եթե մի բան կազմակերպված ա ուրեմն ունի նպատակ…


Մեֆ ջան, ես ոչ մի բան չեմ պնդում, բայց ինձ  համար ոչնչից ամեն ինչի առաջացումը էսքան  կատարյալ տեսքով գրեթե նույնքան տարօրինակ ու անհասկանալի ա, որքան տիեզերքի, մարդու «ստեղծման» նպատակն ու պատճառները։
Ու ինչքան ավելի շատ ինֆորմացիա եմ կուտակում տարբեր երևույթների վերաբերյալ, էնքան ավելի եմ համոզվում որ էստեղ «մի բան էն չի»

հ.գ. Խոսքը իհարկե աստծո մասին չէ։

----------

Sambitbaba (29.10.2013)

----------


## Mephistopheles

> Մեֆ ջան, ես ոչ մի բան չեմ պնդում, բայց ինձ  համար ոչնչից ամեն ինչի առաջացումը էսքան  կատարյալ տեսքով գրեթե նույնքան տարօրինակ ու անհասկանալի ա, որքան տիեզերքի, մարդու «ստեղծման» նպատակն ու պատճառները։
> Ու ինչքան ավելի շատ ինֆորմացիա եմ կուտակում տարբեր երևույթների վերաբերյալ, էնքան ավելի եմ համոզվում որ էստեղ «մի բան էն չի»
> 
> հ.գ. Խոսքը իհարկե աստծո մասին չէ։


նախ ոչնչից չի, երկրորդն էլ կատարյալ չի… կատարյալը կլիներ հավերժական ու անփոփոխ՝ եթե լիներ… 

չեմ ասում պնդում ես Արէա ջան… բայց հենց մտածում ես որ էս ամեն ինչը կազմակերպված ա, սկսում ես գնալ մի բանի հետևից որը մարդու երևակայության արդյունք ա… մարդն իր բնույթով էդպիսին ա, մի բան որ սարքում ա՝ սարքմում ա մի բան անելու համար, ինչ որ նպատակի համար… ու դրանից ելնելով երբ մի բան ա տեսնում, միշտ "ենթադրում" ա որ սա ինչ որ բանի "համար" ա… այսինքն բնական երևույթների հետևում նպատակ ա ման գալիս… միչդեռ "համար չի" այլ "հետևանք" ա…

----------


## Արէա

> նախ ոչնչից չի, երկրորդն էլ կատարյալ չի… կատարյալը կլիներ հավերժական ու անփոփոխ՝ եթե լիներ… 
> 
> չեմ ասում պնդում ես Արէա ջան… բայց հենց մտածում ես որ էս ամեն ինչը կազմակերպված ա, սկսում ես գնալ մի բանի հետևից որը մարդու երևակայության արդյունք ա… մարդն իր բնույթով էդպիսին ա, մի բան որ սարքում ա՝ սարքմում ա մի բան անելու համար, ինչ որ նպատակի համար… ու դրանից ելնելով երբ մի բան ա տեսնում, միշտ "ենթադրում" ա որ սա ինչ որ բանի "համար" ա… այսինքն բնական երևույթների հետևում նպատակ ա ման գալիս… միչդեռ "համար չի" այլ "հետևանք" ա…


Դու ասում  ես, դու էլ կռիվ ես անում  :Jpit: 
Ես ե՞րբ ասեցի ինչ-որ բանի համար ա, էդ դու ասեցիր ։)
Ես ասում եմ, չգիտեմ  ինչ ա, ոնց ա, ինչի համար ա, բայց շատ լավն ա պատահականության արդյունք լինելու համար։

----------


## Mephistopheles

> Դու ասում  ես, դու էլ կռիվ ես անում 
> Ես ե՞րբ ասեցի ինչ-որ բանի համար ա, էդ դու ասեցիր ։)
> Ես ասում եմ, չգիտեմ  ինչ ա, ոնց ա, ինչի համար ա, բայց շատ լավն ա պատահականության արդյունք լինելու համար։


բառացի չես ասել Արէա ջան, բայց որ ասում ես, "Ամեն ինչ չափից ավելի լավ ա կազմակերպած զուտ հաջորդական պատահականությունների արդյունք լինելու համար:"… արդեն խոսակցությունը դրան ա գնում…

----------


## Sambitbaba

> Սամ, ազնիվ խոսք, ես էլ որ ձեռքս դնում եմ հավի վրա քնում են, ի՞նչ ես էլ եմ օժտված:


Արամ ջան, դա էլ երևի հավի պլացեբոն է... :Smile: 

Իսկ եթե լուրջ, կյանքումս եղել են մարդիկ, ովքեր կենդանիների վրա ինչ-որ յուրահատուկ էներգետիկ ազդեցություն են գործել: Տարիներ առաջ մի ընկերուհի ունեինք, ում  յուրաքնչյուր հանդիպած շուն մոտ էր վազում ու մեջքի վրա, չորս թաթը վեր ցցած, պառկում էր ոտքերի տակ

Կինս էլ ինչ-որ լրիվ այլ կերպ է ազդում կենդանիները վրա... Այ մասին կարող ես նայել այստեղ. http://www.akumb.am/showthread.php/60784 (տես "Ճանճը"):

----------


## Sambitbaba

> Ես ինձ աթեիստ եմ համարում, բայց ինչքան շատ եմ մտածում ամեն ինչի, ու մասնավորապես մարդու մասին, էնքան ավելի շատ եմ համոզվում, որ մի բան էն չի: 
> Ամեն ինչ չափից ավելի լավ ա կազմակերպած զուտ հաջորդական պատահականությունների արդյունք լինելու համար: 
> Կարող ա Սամի ասածի մեջ ճշմարտություն կա, չգիտեմ:  Բայց, որ մի բան էն չի, էդ հաստատ ա: 
> Մի քանի տարի առաջ, ես ահագին կռիվ կանեի սենց կարծիք արտահայտողի հետ, բայց մի քանի տարի առաջ ես մի քիչ ավելի քիչ բան գիտեի, քան հիմա: Ու զգում եմ, որ ինչքան ավելի շատ բան իմանամ, էնքան ավելի եմ համոզվելու, որ մի բան հաստատ էն չի:


Արէա ջան, շատ է ուրախացնում ինձ այն, որ ճիշտ ես մոտենում հարցին, - ավելացնեմ՝ իմ տեսակետից ճիշտ, որ հիմա էլ ճիշտ ու սխալի կռիվ չտանք... Ամբողջ գիտակից կյանքումս չեմ սիրել հերքել այն, ինչ չգիտեմ, և ինձ թվում է, դու էլ ես այդպես վարվում: Դա նշանակում է, որ սիրում ես փնտրել ու պատասխանները գտնել ինքդ, չհիմնվելով ուրիշների ասածի վրա: Հնարավոր է նաև, որ ինչ-որ բանի մասին կարծիք կազմելիս կարողանում ես ազատվել ստերեոտիպերից: Կամ Պատրանքներից:

Այս թեման բացելու հիմնական նպատակներից մեկն էր հենց Պատրանքների մասին խոսելը...

Եվ կրկնակի ճիշտ ես, երբ ասում ես, որ մի բան էն չի: Ես քեզ ուրախությամբ կասեմ, թե իմ հասկացածով՝ ինչը "էն չի": Ուրախությամբ, քանզի քո այս գրառումից հասկացա, որ դու չեց համարի, որ իբր ես քեզ ինչ-որ բան եմ քարոզում:

Ես կարծում եմ, որ "էն չի" մեր ով և ինչ լինելու մասին մեզ հասցրած ինֆորմացիան...




> Ինչ վերաբերվում ա թեմային: Սամ ջան, չեմ կարծում, որ դու կարող ես, կամ պարտականություն ունես որևէ մեկին որևէ բան բացատրելու, ապացուցելու:
> Նախ. դու դրա պարտավորությունը չունես: Ոչ ոք քեզանից դա չի պահանջում, դու ես էդ պարտականությունը դրել քո վրա:
> Եվ երկրորդ. չես կարողանալու: Որևէ մեկին, որևէ բան համոզել, ապացուցել չես կարողանալու, ու ծիծաղելի դրության մեջ ես քեզ դնելու, ու քո պատկերացրած ոչ կրոնը շարքային կրոնի մակարդակի ես իջեցնելու


Ճիշտ ես, եղբայր: Ես ոչ մեկի առջև ոչ մի պարտականություն չունեմ: Եվ երդում էլ չեմ կերել, որ ինչ-որ մեկին ինչ-որ բան բացատրեմ կամ ապացուցեմ:
Բայց ես պարտավորություն ունեմ իմ առջև, այո հենց ինքս եմ դրել ինձ վրա, առանց որևէ մեկի պահանջի. իմ գտած հարստությունը կիսել մերձավորներիս հետ:
Դուք իմ մերձավորներն եք: Որովհետև:
Ինչի մասին խոսում եմ, իմ հարստությունն է: Որովհետև:

Որովհետև գտածս շուռ տվեց իմ բոլոր պատկերացումները կյանքի մասին: Ես հասկացա իմ տեղը, իմ դերն ու նշանակությունն այդ համընդհանուր Կյանքում ու բարձրացա ինքս իմ աչքին: Ես հասկացա Քո՝ մերձավորիս, դերը, տեղն ու նշանակությունն իմ կյանքում ու դու էլ բարձրացար իմ աչքին ու ես սիրեցի Քեզ: Ու ես հասկացա նաև իմ Աստծո դերը, տեղն ու նշանակությունն իմ կյանքում ու Նա իջավ անհասանելի երկինքներից ու նստեց կողքիս մոտիկ ընկերոջ պես, չէ, ավելի ճիշտ՝ նստեց իմ շուրջ և ամփոփեց ինձ Իր մեջ ու ես սիրեցի Նրան էլ իմ ամբողջ էությամբ:

Եվ ես որոշեցի պատմել քեզ Իմ, Քո և իմ Աստծո մասին:

Թող որ չափից դուրս վեհ է հնչում ասածս մեր երկրային մտածելակերպի համար, թող ծիծաղելի լինի շատերին, - ինչ արած: Բայց դա սարսափելի չէ: Միևնույն է, ես կշարունակեմ թարգմանել ու տեղադրել այս նյութերը, որքան կարող եմ (եթե չարգելեն, իհարկե): Եվ ոչ միայն Ուոլշի գրքերը: Բայց դա չի նշանակում, որ ես ցանկանում եմ ինչ-որ բան ապացուցել կամ բացատրել: Իմ միակ նպատակն է հասանելի դարձնել այս ինֆորմացիան: Ցանկացողի համար:

----------


## Sambitbaba

> Ավելի պարզ ասած, աստվածների մեջ մարդը պատկերում ա էն, ինչ ինքը կուզեր, բայց չի կարող:


Իսկ եթե ասենք հակառակը՞. մարդկանց մեջ Աստված պատկերում ա էն, ինչ ինքը կուզեր, բայց չի կարող... :Think:

----------


## Sambitbaba

> Լավ փորձ էր ինձ նեղացնելու, բայց չստացվեց  Երևի թե էսքանով մեր բանավեճը սպառվում ա, բայց մի քանի «մութ» պահ կա, որ պետք է բարձրաձայնեմ: Հասկանում ե՞ս Սամ, ես դեմ չեմ, ոչ մի բանի դեմ չեմ, դեռ ավել, ցանկացած նոր բան որ լսում եմ, ինքս եմ ուզում դրա մեջ տրամաբանություն գտնեմ, չէ ո՞ր եթե բոլորս տեղում դոպենք, ապա ոչ մի հայտնագործություն, ոչ մի նորություն չի լինի: Ես ընտրել եմ ուղղի ու դրանով եմ շարժվում, բայց դա անբեկելի չէ , եթե մեկը պատահի, որ ինձ ավելի լավ ուղղի առաջարկի ու բավականաչափ պատճառներ բերի իմ ուղղուց շեղվելու, ինչու ո՞չ, կշեղվեմ: Սամ մեկ էլ մի խնդրանք, ես նույն Արամը չեմ, նույնիսկ էդ Արամից մի նշույլ անգամ չի մնացել, 3 տարի անցել ա, կյանքիս կարևոր 3 տարիները ու ոտից գլուխ փոխվել եմ, իսկ էդ գրածիս համար համարձակություն ունեմ հիմա քեզնից ներողություն խնդրեմ, քանի որ «առանց հասկանալու» եմ որակել գրածդ: 
> 
> Լավ էլի Սամ, ես հաստատ էդ բառը չեմ օգտագործել, որ հետո թեքեմ իմ ուղղությամբ, ու իրականից, ցանկացած փորձ շատ արդյունքներ ա բերում, որոնք նույն մեր բալանիններն են, հնարավոր ա դրանց մեջ մեր ուզածը լինի կամ չլինի:


Արամ ջան, ես քեզ նեղացնելու ոչ մի փորձ չեմ արել, - ինձ համար դրա իմաստը ո՞րն է... Ես փորձեցի մեր բանավեճը տանել մեր երկուսին քաջ հայտնի միջադեպի սահմաններում, որպեսզի այն քիչ ավելի հասկանալի լինի, - և, ով գիտի, միգուցէ պատճառը հենց դա՞ էր, որ վերջում ասացիր, որ կան մտքեր, որ քեզ հետագայում պետք կգան: Ինչևէ, ասածս հղված էր ոչ թե քեզ նեղացնելու, այլ ավելի հասկանալի լինելու ցանկությունից:

Ինձ շատ է դուր գալիս քո անկաշկանդ մոտեցումը հարցին, քո բաց լինելը նորն ընկալելու համար... Բայց կատարածդ քայլերը դեպի այդ նորը, կասկածում եմ, որ քեզ ինչ-որ կոնկրետ մի բան տան, ընդհանուր տեղեկությունից բացի: Տես, ես խոսում եմ ինչ-որ բանի մասին... չէ, եկ ավելի կոնկրետացնենք. ես խոսում եմ Աստծոն նոր մոտեցման մասին, որը, իմ ասելով, տարբերվում է մինչև այժմ մեզ հայտնի թե կրոնական և թե աթեիստական մոտեցումներից: Բայց ես չեմ ուզում ինչ-որ բան բացատրել կամ ապացուցել, հասկանու՞մ ես: Ինչու՞... Որովհետև այն ինչի մասին ցանկանում եմ տեղեկացնել, իմ մտահղացումը չէ, իմ մեջ ծնված գաղափարներ չեն, որպեսզի ես հարյուր տոկոսանոց հագեցնող պատասխաններ տամ դրա վերաբերյալ: Որովհետև ես էլ ձեզ պես մեկն եմ, սխալվելու շատ մեծ հավանականություններով: Եվ այդ պատճառով հենց ինքս եմ առաջարկում ոչ թե իմ բացատրությունները, այլ իրենք՝ սկզբնաղբյուրները, որոնք կարելի էր սկզբից կարդալ, ու հետո նոր կոնկրետ ինչ-որ բաների մասին բանավիճել: Համաձայն եմ, կարող է թարգմանություններս այնքան են ահավոր, որ ոչինչ հասկանալ հնարավոր չէ, այդ դեպքում կարելի նայել ռուսերեն կամ անգլերեն տարբերակները:

Իսկ այն, Արամ ջան, որ ասում ես՝ դու բացատրիր, ես կհասկանամ, - չէ, չես հասկանա այդ նոր բանի ճշմարիտ լինելը կամ չլինելը: Լավագույն դեպքում կհասկանաս իմ ճշմարիտ լինելը կամ չլինելը:
Քո ինչի՞ն է դա պետք...




> Չգիտեմ ինչ գրեմ քեզ, դու բռնել էս 17 տարեկան Արամին էս օրինակ բերում, որի արածների մեծամասնությունը ես էլ չեմ ընդունում: 
> Համենայն դեպս շնորհակալություն, մտքեր կան որ ինձ պետք կգան հետագայում:


17 տարեկան Արամին ես շատ մեծ սիրով եմ հիշում անկախ նրանից, թե ինչի մասին եմ այսօր հիշեցրել քեզ: Ինձ համար շատ ավելի կարևոր էր 17 տարեկան Արամի երազ-դիալոգը, որը շատ խորը մեխվել է հիշողությանս մեջ: Բայց մի ավելի կարևոր բան կա, որ դու հավանաբար չես գիտակցում քո մասին, իսկ ես հրճվանքով կարող եմ ասել, որ այդ կարևոր հարցում  17 տարեկան Արամը նույնքան իմաստուն էր, որքան այսօրվա Արամը. 

Նախադասությունը, որով դու ավարտեցիր քո այս գրառումը, - համարյա ամբողջությամբ կրկնում է այն, ինչ ինձ ասաց 17 տարեկան Արամը երեք տարի առաջ մեր բանավեճի վերջում... :Wink: 
Եվ դա հոյակապ է:

----------

Արամ (29.10.2013)

----------


## Mephistopheles

> Արէա ջան, շատ է ուրախացնում ինձ այն, որ ճիշտ ես մոտենում հարցին, - ավելացնեմ՝ իմ տեսակետից ճիշտ, որ հիմա էլ ճիշտ ու սխալի կռիվ չտանք... Ամբողջ գիտակից կյանքումս չեմ սիրել հերքել այն, ինչ չգիտեմ, և ինձ թվում է, դու էլ ես այդպես վարվում: Դա նշանակում է, որ սիրում ես փնտրել ու պատասխանները գտնել ինքդ, չհիմնվելով ուրիշների ասածի վրա: Հնարավոր է նաև, որ ինչ-որ բանի մասին կարծիք կազմելիս կարողանում ես ազատվել ստերեոտիպերից: Կամ Պատրանքներից:
> 
> Այս թեման բացելու հիմնական նպատակներից մեկն էր հենց Պատրանքների մասին խոսելը...
> 
> Եվ կրկնակի ճիշտ ես, երբ ասում ես, որ մի բան էն չի: Ես քեզ ուրախությամբ կասեմ, թե իմ հասկացածով՝ ինչը "էն չի": Ուրախությամբ, քանզի քո այս գրառումից հասկացա, որ դու չեց համարի, որ իբր ես քեզ ինչ-որ բան եմ քարոզում:
> 
> Ես կարծում եմ, որ "էն չի" մեր ով և ինչ լինելու մասին մեզ հասցրած ինֆորմացիան...
> 
> 
> ...


Այ էս արդեն կրոնի քարոզ ա… կլասիկ… ես ավելի լավ չէի գրի…




> Եվ ես որոշեցի պատմել քեզ Իմ, Քո և իմ Աստծո մասին:

----------


## Արամ

> Ինձ շատ է դուր գալիս քո անկաշկանդ մոտեցումը հարցին, քո բաց լինելը նորն ընկալելու համար... Բայց կատարածդ քայլերը դեպի այդ նորը, կասկածում եմ, որ քեզ ինչ-որ կոնկրետ մի բան տան, ընդհանուր տեղեկությունից բացի: Տես, ես խոսում եմ ինչ-որ բանի մասին... չէ, եկ ավելի կոնկրետացնենք. ես խոսում եմ Աստծոն նոր մոտեցման մասին, որը, իմ ասելով, տարբերվում է մինչև այժմ մեզ հայտնի թե կրոնական և թե աթեիստական մոտեցումներից: Բայց ես չեմ ուզում ինչ-որ բան բացատրել կամ ապացուցել, հասկանու՞մ ես: Ինչու՞... Որովհետև այն ինչի մասին ցանկանում եմ տեղեկացնել, իմ մտահղացումը չէ, իմ մեջ ծնված գաղափարներ չեն, որպեսզի ես հարյուր տոկոսանոց հագեցնող պատասխաններ տամ դրա վերաբերյալ: Որովհետև ես էլ ձեզ պես մեկն եմ, սխալվելու շատ մեծ հավանականություններով: Եվ այդ պատճառով հենց ինքս եմ առաջարկում ոչ թե իմ բացատրությունները, այլ իրենք՝ սկզբնաղբյուրները, որոնք կարելի էր սկզբից կարդալ, ու հետո նոր կոնկրետ ինչ-որ բաների մասին բանավիճել: Համաձայն եմ, կարող է թարգմանություններս այնքան են ահավոր, որ ոչինչ հասկանալ հնարավոր չէ, այդ դեպքում կարելի նայել ռուսերեն կամ անգլերեն տարբերակները:


Սամ, ընդհանուր տեղեկությունը ի՞նչ ա: Գիտելիք ա: Կապ չունի դու էդ գիտելիքը կօգտագործես, թե չես օգտագործի, էդ քեզ կարողա հետո պետք գա: Ոչ թե կարողա այլ շատ հնարավոր ա, որ «էդ անպետք տեղեկությունը» հետագայում ահավոր պետքական հարց լուծի: Թարգմանությունները լավն են, Սամ, բայց նորը ընկալելուն, նորը ընդունելուն ամեն մեկը պատրաստ չէ, առավել ևս, եթե ինչ որ բան հանձնած ա թղթին, որը ընդամենը մտքեր են, ապացույցներ չկան: Իսկզբանե էդ գրածը վանում ա: Էլ չեմ ասում, որ դա կրոնին ա վերաբերվում:



> Իսկ այն, Արամ ջան, որ ասում ես՝ դու բացատրիր, ես կհասկանամ, - չէ, չես հասկանա այդ նոր բանի ճշմարիտ լինելը կամ չլինելը: Լավագույն դեպքում կհասկանաս իմ ճշմարիտ լինելը կամ չլինելը:
> Քո ինչի՞ն է դա պետք...


Ի՞նչիս ա պետք, կարծում եմ շատ վատ հարց ես տալիս Սամ ջան, իմ ի՞նչին ա պետք գիրք կարդամ, իմ ի՞նչին ա պետք Նյուտոնի օրենքները կարդամ, իմ ի՞նչին ա պետք ինչ որ նոր բան իմանամ: Եթե ես դրա հետ համաձայն չեմ, կամ չեզոք եմ վերաբերվում էդ հարցին, դա դեռ չի նշանակում, որ ինձ պետք չի:

----------


## Sambitbaba

> նախ ոչնչից չի, երկրորդն էլ կատարյալ չի… կատարյալը կլիներ հավերժական ու անփոփոխ՝ եթե լիներ…


Մեֆ, Երկիր մոլորակի վրա գոյություն ունի՞ որևէ ճարտարապետական կոթող, որը դու կատարյալ ես համարում: Ասենք, Սագրադա Ֆամիլիան, կամ Կոլիզեումը, կամ Գառնիի տաճարը, կամ կինո Պիոների շենքը... Եթե այո, ու եթե պատվեր ստանայիր քեզ համար կատարյալ կինո Պիոների պես մի շենք կառուցել, - հավատա՞նք, որ չէիր ձգտի, որ քո շենքը գոնե մի ճըռթ, բայց ավելի կատարյալ լինի նախորդից: Կձգտեիր, չէ՞...
Եվ սա խոսում ենք ընդամենը մի շենքի ճարտարապետի ձգտումների մասին:
Արժե՞ շարունակել միտքս համատիեզերական Գերագույն Ճարտարապետի ձգտումների մասին...

Ըստ իս, շատ սխալ է կատարյալը (կամ հավերճականը) սահմանափակել անփոփոխության մեջ:

Ձյան յուրաքանչյուր փաթիլ կատարյալ է: Բայց յուրաքանչյուր հաջորդ փաթիլ ևս կատարյալ է, չնայած երբեք չի կրկնում նախորդի կատարելությունը...

----------


## Sambitbaba

> Այ էս արդեն կրոնի քարոզ ա… կլասիկ… ես ավելի լավ չէի գրի…


Ես արդեն սերտել եմ այդ դասըդ, Մեֆ ջան, կարող ես չկրկնել. "առանց կրոն Աստված չի կարող լինել": Օք:
Պատրաստ եմ այլ դասի: :Smile:

----------


## Sambitbaba

> Սամ, ընդհանուր տեղեկությունը ի՞նչ ա: Գիտելիք ա: Կապ չունի դու էդ գիտելիքը կօգտագործես, թե չես օգտագործի, էդ քեզ կարողա հետո պետք գա: Ոչ թե կարողա այլ շատ հնարավոր ա, որ «էդ անպետք տեղեկությունը» հետագայում ահավոր պետքական հարց լուծի: Թարգմանությունները լավն են, Սամ, բայց նորը ընկալելուն, նորը ընդունելուն ամեն մեկը պատրաստ չէ, առավել ևս, եթե ինչ որ բան հանձնած ա թղթին, որը *ընդամենը մտքեր են, ապացույցներ չկան*: Իսկզբանե էդ գրածը վանում ա: Էլ չեմ ասում, որ դա կրոնին ա վերաբերվում:


Արամ ջան, եթե ինձ հետաքրքիր չի, ստեղծե՞լ է արդյոք մեկը հավերժական շարժիչ թե ոչ, - ինչի՞ս է պետք ուրեմն դրա ապացույցներ որոնելը:
Կարծում եմ, որ ապացույցներ որոնելու սկզբնապատճառը մտքերն են, որոնք հետաքրքրել են քեզ: Իմ դեպքում օրինակ, հենց այդպես էլ ստացվեց...

Հ.Գ. Շնորհակալություն բարի խոսքերիդ համար թարգմանությունների վերաբերյալ...




> Ի՞նչիս ա պետք, կարծում եմ շատ վատ հարց ես տալիս Սամ ջան, իմ ի՞նչին ա պետք գիրք կարդամ, իմ ի՞նչին ա պետք Նյուտոնի օրենքները կարդամ, իմ ի՞նչին ա պետք ինչ որ նոր բան իմանամ: Եթե ես դրա հետ համաձայն չեմ, կամ չեզոք եմ վերաբերվում էդ հարցին, դա դեռ չի նշանակում, որ ինձ պետք չի


Շատ կարևոր բան սխալ հասկացար, երևի ուղղակի ուշադիր չես եղել, Արամ ջան, թույլ տուր ճշտել:

Ես չասացի ՝ ինչի՞դ է պետք գիրք կարդալը կամ նոր բան իմանալը, - ես ինքս առաջարկեցի քեզ կարդալ *ինքը գիրքը*:
Ես ասացի՝ ինչի՞դ է պետք *իմ կարծիքը* այդ գրքի մասին...

----------

Արամ (29.10.2013)

----------


## Mephistopheles

> Արամ ջան, եթե ինձ հետաքրքիր չի, ստեղծե՞լ է արդյոք մեկը հավերժական շարժիչ թե ոչ, - ինչի՞ս է պետք ուրեմն դրա ապացույցներ որոնելը:
> Կարծում եմ, որ ապացույցներ որոնելու սկզբնապատճառը մտքերն են, որոնք հետաքրքրել են քեզ: Իմ դեպքում օրինակ, հենց այդպես էլ ստացվեց...
> 
> Հ.Գ. Շնորհակալություն բարի խոսքերիդ համար թարգմանությունների վերաբերյալ...
> 
> 
> Շատ կարևոր բան սխալ հասկացար, երևի ուղղակի ուշադիր չես եղել, Արամ ջան, թույլ տուր ճշտել:
> 
> Ես չասացի ՝ ինչի՞դ է պետք գիրք կարդալը կամ նոր բան իմանալը, - ես ինքս առաջարկեցի քեզ կարդալ *ինքը գիրքը*:
> Ես ասացի՝ ինչի՞դ է պետք *իմ կարծիքը* այդ գրքի մասին...


Սամ, Աստված էլ ունես "գիրք" էլ… ինչքան շատ ես գրում էնքան ավելի եմ համոզվում որ կրոն ա… Ուոլշն էլ որպես մարգարե…

----------


## Mephistopheles

> Մեֆ, Երկիր մոլորակի վրա գոյություն ունի՞ որևէ ճարտարապետական կոթող, որը դու կատարյալ ես համարում: Ասենք, Սագրադա Ֆամիլիան, կամ Կոլիզեումը, կամ Գառնիի տաճարը, կամ կինո Պիոների շենքը... Եթե այո, ու եթե պատվեր ստանայիր քեզ համար կատարյալ կինո Պիոների պես մի շենք կառուցել, - հավատա՞նք, որ չէիր ձգտի, որ քո շենքը գոնե մի ճըռթ, բայց ավելի կատարյալ լինի նախորդից: Կձգտեիր, չէ՞...
> Եվ սա խոսում ենք ընդամենը մի շենքի ճարտարապետի ձգտումների մասին:
> Արժե՞ շարունակել միտքս համատիեզերական Գերագույն Ճարտարապետի ձգտումների մասին...
> 
> Ըստ իս, շատ սխալ է կատարյալը (կամ հավերճականը) սահմանափակել անփոփոխության մեջ:
> 
> Ձյան յուրաքանչյուր փաթիլ կատարյալ է: Բայց յուրաքանչյուր հաջորդ փաթիլ ևս կատարյալ է, չնայած երբեք չի կրկնում նախորդի կատարելությունը...


Սամ, կատարելություն գոյություն չունի… չկա ըտենց բան… ոչ մի բան վերջնական չի, չկա վերջնական պրոդուկտ… 

Համատիեզերական ճարտարապետ էլ չկա… չի եղել տենց բան… եթե կա, պտի նպատակ լինի…

----------


## Sambitbaba

> Սամ, Աստված էլ ունես "գիրք" էլ… ինչքան շատ ես գրում էնքան ավելի եմ համոզվում որ կրոն ա… Ուոլշն էլ որպես մարգարե…


Մեֆ, խոսքը մի գրքի մասին չէր...
Քո վերաբերմունքը հարցին` գիտես ինչի է նման. ես քեզ պատմում եմ իմ Փարիզ կատարած այցի մասին, դու Վաղոյին ասում ես, թե Փարիզը հեչ դուրդ չեկավ... Մի նեղացիր, բայց էդպես է ստացվում էլի. Ինչ տարբերություն, իմ պատմածով` Փարիզի մասին ես կարծիք կազմել, թե Ուոլշի...

----------


## Mephistopheles

> Մեֆ, խոսքը մի գրքի մասին չէր...
> Քո վերաբերմունքը հարցին` գիտես ինչի է նման. ես քեզ պատմում եմ իմ Փարիզ կատարած այցի մասին, դու Վաղոյին ասում ես, թե Փարիզը հեչ դուրդ չեկավ... Մի նեղացիր, բայց էդպես է ստացվում էլի. Ինչ տարբերություն, իմ պատմածով` Փարիզի մասին ես կարծիք կազմել, թե Ուոլշի...


Սամ ջան, մենակ ես չեմ որ տենց տպավորություն ունի… դու կլասիկ կրոնական քարոզ ես տանում, ուղղակի ասում "չէ սա կրոն չի, ես չեմ հավատում, գիտեմ…" դու որ բառերը փոխում ես, դրանից երևույթը չի փոխվում, մնում ա նույնը… 

դեղի տուփը որ բռնում ես ձեռքումդ ու քո գլխացավն անցնում ա, դա դեռ ապացույց չի, քանի որ եթե ես լինեի կողքդ, ապա քեզնից թաքուն դեղերի տուփի միջից դեղերը կհանեի ու տեղն ուրիշ դեղ կդնեի… տեսնենք նույն բանը կլիներ թե չէ… բայց ի՞նչն ա ուշագրավ Սամ, էն որ դու կրեդիտը ոչ դեղին ես տալիս, ոչ նրա սարքողին, ոչ հայտնաբերողին… այլ ստեղծում ես մի հատ Աստված որն էլ դա քեզ համար անում ա… եթե կա էդ աստվածը, թող առանց դեղի անի…

----------


## Sambitbaba

> Սամ, կատարելություն գոյություն չունի… չկա ըտենց բան… ոչ մի բան վերջնական չի, չկա վերջնական պրոդուկտ… 
> 
> Համատիեզերական ճարտարապետ էլ չկա… չի եղել տենց բան… եթե կա, պտի նպատակ լինի…


Կատարելության մասին իմ պատկերացումները մի քիչ տարբեր են քոնից, Մեֆ ջան... Բայց լրիվ համաձայն եմ քեզ հետ, որ վերջնական պրոդուկտ չկա: Ձյան փաթիլն էլ, սառույցից ջուր դառնալու ճանապարհին` հազար անգամ փոխակերպվում է... Բայլ այդ փոխակերպման յուրաքանչյուր առանձին վերցրած պահի`այն կատարյալ է...

Հա, չմոռանամ ասել. Նպատակ էլ` ԿԱ:

----------


## Sambitbaba

> Սամ ջան, մենակ ես չեմ որ տենց տպավորություն ունի… դու կլասիկ կրոնական քարոզ ես տանում, ուղղակի ասում "չէ սա կրոն չի, ես չեմ հավատում, գիտեմ…" դու որ բառերը փոխում ես, դրանից երևույթը չի փոխվում, մնում ա նույնը… 
> 
> դեղի տուփը որ բռնում ես ձեռքումդ ու քո գլխացավն անցնում ա, դա դեռ ապացույց չի, քանի որ եթե ես լինեի կողքդ, ապա քեզնից թաքուն դեղերի տուփի միջից դեղերը կհանեի ու տեղն ուրիշ դեղ կդնեի… տեսնենք նույն բանը կլիներ թե չէ… բայց ի՞նչն ա ուշագրավ Սամ, էն որ դու կրեդիտը ոչ դեղին ես տալիս, ոչ նրա սարքողին, ոչ հայտնաբերողին… այլ ստեղծում ես մի հատ Աստված որն էլ դա քեզ համար անում ա… եթե կա էդ աստվածը, թող առանց դեղի անի…


Մեֆ ջան,լավ բաներ ես, գրել, բայց թույլ տուր
երեկոյան տանից պատասխանել. ..
Հիմա մինչև այֆոնով այդքանը գրեմ, սիրտս կճաքի...

----------


## Mephistopheles

> Մեֆ ջան,լավ բաներ ես, գրել, բայց թույլ տուր
> երեկոյան տանից պատասխանել. ..
> Հիմա մինչև այֆոնով այդքանը գրեմ, սիրտս կճաքի...


Սամ ջան, հանգիստ գործիդ նայի…քո գործն ավելի կարևոր ա… սա զրույց ա… սուր անկյուններով…

----------


## Sambitbaba

> Սամ ջան, հանգիստ գործիդ նայի…քո գործն ավելի կարևոր ա… սա զրույց ա… սուր անկյուններով…


Ես քեզ սիրում եմ...

----------


## Sambitbaba

> Սամ ջան, մենակ ես չեմ որ տենց տպավորություն ունի… դու կլասիկ կրոնական քարոզ ես տանում, ուղղակի ասում "չէ սա կրոն չի, ես չեմ հավատում, գիտեմ…" դու որ բառերը փոխում ես, դրանից երևույթը չի փոխվում, մնում ա նույնը…


Լավ, նորից Ուոլշից ասեմ, վերջիվերջո նա համ առաջինն էր, համ կոնկրետ այս թեմայում էլ նրա մի ուրիշ գործ եմ թարգմանում, համ էլ դուք որոշել եք միայն Ուոլշի անունը հոլովեք: Ինչևէ:

Մինչև գիրքը կարդալը ես էլ՝ երկու-երեք տարի, գրախանութներում թերթելով "Զրույցը..." էստեղից-էնտեղից կռճոններ կարդալով, մոտավորապես քո և մյուսների կարծիքին եմ եղել գրքի մասին. որ կամ քարոզ է, կամ սենտիմենտալ ու անհետաքրքիր քրիստոնեական գրականություն կամ էլի չգիտեմինչ... Բայց այն ժամանակ ես մենակ էի, հասկանու՞մ ես, ոչ կիսվում էի ինչ-որ մեկի հետ կարծիքներովս, ոչ բանավիճում էի մեկի հետ այդ գրքի մասին, - ես էի ու այդ գիրքը, ինչպես ուզեի, այնպես էլ կվարվեի:

Հետո, երբ մտա Ակումբ, և արդեն գիտենալով ոչ միայն Ուոլշի համարյա բոլոր գրքերը, այլ նաև շատ ուրիշ նյու-էյջականների, սկսեցի կիսվել տեղեկություններովս, ինչ խոսք, որ անմիջապես սկսվեցին բանավեճերս թե աթեիստների, և թե հավատացյալների հետ: Քանի որ հավատացյալների հետ վեճերը միշտ ավելի կոնկրետ բաների մասին են սովորաբար, իսկ ես Աստվածաշունչը վերջին անգամ ձեռքս էի առել երևի քսան տարեկանում, - ես վերցրեցի ու վերընթերցեցի այն, որպեսզի գիտենամ, թե ինչի մասին եմ վիճում այդ մարդկանց հետ:

Եվ տես, թե հիմա ինչ է ստացվում, Մեֆ ջան. արդեն ոչ վատ ծանոթ լինելով Աստվածաշնչին ու կտրականապես դեմ լինելով նրա շատ ու շատ կետերի, համեմատելով այդ ամենը իմ նոր ձեռք բերած գիտելիքների հետ, - ես հրաժարվում եմ ինձ կոչել հավատացյալ, հրաժարվում եմ ընդունել որևէ Աստծո, ում առաջարկում է ցանկացած կրոն, որովհետև հիմնականում նրանք առաջարկում են անձնականացված, սահմանափակ ու իմ պատկերացմամբ՝ անբարոյական Աստծո:
Դու տեղյակ չես նրանից, ինչի մասին խոսում եմ ես կամ տեղյակ ես միայն իմ պատմածով, ու պատմածս էլ լսել ես՝ նստած քո աթեիստական տանիքին և նախապես արդեն գիտենալով, որ կա միայն երկու տարբերակ՝ քոնը և ոչ քոնը, - լսում ես ասածս, տեսնում ես, որ դա քոնը չի ու առանց ավելորդ ջանքերի խցկում ես քեզ հայտնի միակ տարբերակի մեջ: Եվ քանի որ ուրիշ տարբերակ չունես, - միայն մի բան է հնարավոր քեզ համար, որ ասածս քարոզ է, ես էլ՝ հավատացյալ:

Իհարկե, կարելի է տանել այս անվերջ խոսակցությունները միևնույն բանի շուրջ, - այս թեմայով զրույցները միշտ էլ երկարանվագ են: Բայց դա կարելի անել ցանկացած կրոնի վերաբերյալ թեմայում: 

Իսկ այստեղ կոնկրետ թեմա է: Ճիշտ է, Աստծո մասին թեմա է, բայց կոնկրետ հարց է շոշափվում: Կոնկրետ մինչև օրս ես ներկայացրել եմ ձեզ մարդկային... չեմ էլ հիշում արդեն, վեց, թե յոթ, թե արդեն ութ Պատրանքների մասին գրառումներ: Սկզբի վեց էջում երկար ժամանակ համարյա լռություն էր: Իսկ ընդամենը երեք վերջին օրերի ընթացքում արդեն հացրել ենք յոթ էջ լցնել բանավեճերով: Սխալ մի հասկացիր, ես շատ ուրախ եմ բանավեճերին ու միշտ էլ ցավալիորեն երկար սպասում եմ դրանց իմ գրառումներում: Բայց այս երեք օրվա մեջ, այդ յոթ էջերի սահմաններում, այդքան մարդկանցիցդ որևէ մեկը, գոնե մի խոսք ասա՞ց կնկրետ թեմայի շուրջ... 

Դու մեջբերում ես Արէային ասած իմ խոսքերն ու ասում ես, թե դա քարոզ է: Բայց, տնաշեն, գոնե երկու նախադասություն բեր թեմայի շուրջ և ա´յդ մասին ասա ինչ-որ բան: Գոնե մի անգամ ասա, թե ի՞նչ է ասվում այդ գրառումներում, ինչն այդքան կտրականապես դեմ է քո աթեիստական գաղափարներին:

Եթե, իհարկե, հաշվի չառնենք քո աթեիստական գաղափարներին արդեն իսկ դեմ վերնագիրը՝ "Զրույց Աստծո հետ"...

----------


## Sambitbaba

> դեղի տուփը որ բռնում ես ձեռքումդ ու քո գլխացավն անցնում ա, դա դեռ ապացույց չի, քանի որ եթե ես լինեի կողքդ, ապա քեզնից թաքուն դեղերի տուփի միջից դեղերը կհանեի ու տեղն ուրիշ դեղ կդնեի… տեսնենք նույն բանը կլիներ թե չէ…


Չնայած աթեիստ ես, բայց շատ էլ քրիստոնեային վայել մարդասիրություն ես ցուցաբերում ասածովդ, Մեֆ ջան...
Չէ, յանըս չի տարել, ուղղակի հիշեցի մի հոգևորականի պատմածը սուրճի բաժակ նայող մի ջահել աղջկա մասին... Նա համարյա բառացիորեն քո բառերով պատմում էր, թե ինչպես է փոխել սուրճի բաժակն ու ինչ անհարմար դրության է բերել այդ երեխային բոլորի առաջ...

Համ էլ արդեն ուշացել ես էքսպերիմենտիդ համար, բրո... Ես արդեն անցել եմ ասածդ հաջորդ էտապին. "եթե կա էդ աստվածը, թող առանց դեղի անի": Արդեն շատ ու շատ հազվադեպ եմ դեղը բռնում ձեռքիս, հիմնականում անում եմ առանց դեղի... :Wink:  Ուղղակի չուզեցա բարձրաձայնել այդ մասին էլ, երևի ավելորդ խոսակցություններից խուսափելու համար...




> բայց ի՞նչն ա ուշագրավ Սամ, էն որ դու կրեդիտը ոչ դեղին ես տալիս, ոչ նրա սարքողին, ոչ հայտնաբերողին… այլ ստեղծում ես մի հատ Աստված որն էլ դա քեզ համար անում ա…


Եթե դժվար չի, կարո՞ղ ես հիշեցնել, թե երբ և որտեղ եմ նման բան ասել...

----------


## Sambitbaba

*10. ԱՆՏԵՂՅԱԿՈՒԹՅԱՆ  ՊԱՏՐԱՆՔԸ*


Ամեն մի պատրանքը մյուսին վրագրելու հետ մեկտեղ ավելի ու ավելի էր դժվարանում Կյանքի ճանաչումը: Մարդիկ ավելի ու ավելի շատ հարցեր էին տալիս, որոնց պատասխան այդպես էլ չէին ստանում: Եթե ճշմարիտ է “այն”, ուրեմն ինչի՞ համար է “սա”: Եթե ճշմարիտ է “սա”, ուրեմն ինչների՞ս է “այն”: Անցավ որոշ ժամանակ, և թե փիլիսոփաներն ու թե ուսուցիչները ձեռնթափ եղան. “Մենք չգիտենք, - ասում էին նրանք: - Չգիտենք, հնարավո՞ր է արդյոք դա գիտենալ”:

Այդպիսով ծնվեց պատկերացումն Անտեղյակության մասին:

Այնքան շատ նպատակների ծառայեց այդ պատկերացումը, որ լայնորեն տարածվեց և դարձավ վերջնական պատասխան:

_Մենք ուղղակի չգիտենք_:

Մարդկային ինստիտուտներն սկսեցին դրա մեջ ոչ միայն սփոփանք, այլև յուրօրինակ ուժ գտնել: “Մենք չգիտենք”-ը դարձավ “մեզ _տրված չէ_ գիտենալ”, հետո՝ “ձեզ _պետք չէ_ գիտենալ”, և վերջապես՝ “_այն, ինչ դուք չգիտեք, ձեզ վնաս չի պատճառի_”:

Դա կրոններին ու կառավարություններին թույլատրեց ասել այն, ինչ նրանք ցանկանում են և, ոչ մի բանի համար պատասխանատվություն չկրելով, վարվել, ինչպես խելքներին կփչի:

“Մեզ սահմանված չէ գիտենալ”-ը դարձավ կրոնական լուրջ վարդապետություն: Տիեզերքում գոյություն ունեն որոշ գաղտնիքներ, պնդում էր այդ վարդապետությունը, որոնք Աստված չի ցանկանում բացահայտել մեր առջև, և նույնիսկ հարցնել այդ մասին՝ աստվածանարգանք է: Այդ վարդապետությունն արագորեն տարածվեց նաև քաղաքականության և կառավարության գործունեության վրա: 

Եվ ահա ձեզ արդյունքը. ձեր պատմության մեջ եղել են ժամանակներ, երբ որոշակի ժամանակ, որոշակի կերպ դրված հարցեր՝ մարդու զրկել են իր գլխից:

Բառի բուն իմաստով:

Այդ արգելքը՝ որպեսզի մարդիկ հարցեր չտան, - Անտեղյակության Պատրանքն անհրաժեշտ մակարդակ բարձրացրեց: Հարց չտալը դարձավ իմաստության և լավ պահվածքի հատկանիշ: Դարձավ վարքի նորմա: Ըստ էության, այն դարձավ _սպասելի_ վարք:

Եվ չնայած այսօր անհամեստ հարցի համար պատիժը կարող է այնքան խիստ չթվալ, որքան անցյալոմ, ձեր մոլորակի վրա կան տեղեր, որտեղ շատ քիչ բան է փոխվել:

Որոշ տոտալիտար ռեժիմներ այսօր և այս ժամին համառորեն պնդում են, որ բոլոր ձայները պետք է համահունչ լինեն, որ պետք է լռեն այլախոհների ձայները, և այդ անելու համար նրանք երբեմն ամենակոպիտ միջոցների են դիմում:

Այդ բարբարոսական վարքն արդարացնելու համար նրանք հայտարարում են “կարգուկանոնն ապահովելու” անհրաժեշտության մասին: Ընդ որում միջազգային համագործություններին հայտարարում են, որ դա իրենց “ներքին գործն” է:

Այժմ Ես ասում եմ ձեզ հետևյալը. սիրո էությունը՝ ազատությունն է: Ամեն ոք, ով ասում է, որ սիրում է ձեզ և պաշտպանում է ձեր շահերը, - պարտավոր է ձեր համար ազատություն ապահովել:

Ամեն ինչ այնքան պարզ է: Ավելի խորը, ավելի ճարտարամիտ ըմբռնում փնտրելու կարիք դուք չունեք:

Ես արդեն ասել եմ ձեզ և կասեմ կրկին.

_Մարդկային փորձի հիմքն են կազմում երկու էներգիաներ՝ սերը և վախը_:

Սերն ազատություն է ապահովում, սերը տեղ չի թողնում վախի համար: Սերը բացում է, վախը՝ փակում է: Սերը միջնորդում է ձեր ամբողջական բացահայտմանը, վախը պատժում է դրա համար:

Եվ դա է հենց չափանիշը նրա, սիրու՞մ է արդյոք ինչ-որ մեկը ձեզ, թե՞ վախենում է: Վստահեք ոչ թե այն բանին, ինչ մարդիկ ասում են, այլ նրան, ինչ մարդիկ անում են:

Սերը միշտ կոչում է ձեզ կտրել անտեղյակության շղթաները: Տալ ցանկացած հարցերը: Փնտրել ցանկացած պատասխաններ: Արտասանել ցանկացած խոսքեր: Կիսվել ցանկացած մտքերով: Աջակցել ցանկացած կարգավիճակի: Աղոթել ցանկացած Աստծո:

Ապրել սեփական ճշմարտության համապատասխան:

Սերը միշտ հրավիրում է ձեզ _ապրել սեփական ճշմարտության համապատասխան_:

Հենց այդպես դուք կարող եք իմանալ, որ դա սերն է:

Ես սիրում եմ ձեզ: Ահա թե ինչու Ես եկել եմ ձեզ ասելու, որ _Անտեղյակությունը՝ Պատրանք է_:

Դուք գիտեք ամեն ինչ այն մասին, թե Ով Եք Դուք Իրականում, - դուք սիրո էությունն եք: Ձեզ պետք չէ ոչինչ ուսումնասիրել:

Ձեզ պետք է ընդամենը վերհիշել:

Ձեզ ասում են, որ դուք չեք կարող ճանաչել Աստծոն և որ նույնիսկ հարցնելն Իմ մասին՝ հանցագործություն ՝ Իմ դեմ:

_Դա սուտ է:

Այդ պնդումներից ոչ մեկը ժշմարտություն չէ_:

Ձեզ ասում են, որ Ինձ ձեզանից ինչ-որ բան է հարկավոր և, եթե դուք Ինձ չտաք դա, չեք կարողանա վերադառնալ Տուն, Ինձ հետ Միացմանը:

_Սուտ է:

Այդ պնդումներից ոչ մեկը ճշմարտություն չէ_:

Ձեզ ասում են, որ գոյություն ունի պակաս և, հետևաբար, դուք պետք է մրցակցեք մեկմեկու հետ ամեն ինչի համար, այդ թվում նաև Ինձ համար:

_Սուտ է:

Այդ պնդումներից ոչ մեկը ճշմարտություն չէ_:

Ձեզ ասում են, որ եթե այդ մրցակցության մեջ դուք չանեք այն, ինչ Ես պահանջում եմ ձեզանից, դուք կպատժվեք և պատիժը կլինի հավերժական տառապանքների դատապարտվելը:

_Սուտ է:

Այդ պնդումներից ոչ մեկը ճշմարտություն չէ_:

Ձեզ ասում են, որ Իմ սերը ձեր հանդեպ պայմանավորված է ինչ-որ բանով և, եթե դուք գիտեք և կատարում եք Իմ պայմանները, ուրեմն դուք ուրիշներից ավելի լավը կլինեք:

_Սուտ է:

Այդ պնդումներից ոչ մեկը ճշմարտություն չէ_:

Վերջապես, ձեզ ասում են, որ_ դուք չգիտեք_ այն մասին, որ այդ պնդումները սուտ են և որ դուք _երբեք չեք կարողանա իմանալ_ դա, որովհետև դա վեր է ձեր հասկացությունից:

_Սուտ է:

Այդ պնդումներից ոչ մեկը ճշմարտություն չէ_:


ԻՍԿ ՀԻՄԱ ԼՍԵՔ ՃՇՄԱՐՏՈՒԹՅՈՒՆԸ...

1. Աստված ոչ մի բանի կարիք չունի:

2. Աստված չի կարող անհաջողության մատնվել, ինչպես նաև անհաջողության չեք կարող մատնվել դուք էլ:

3. Ոչ մի բան ոչինչից բաժան չէ:

4. Ամեն ինչ բավարար է բոլորի համար:

5. Չկա ոչինչ, ինչ ձեզ անհրաժեշտ է անել:

6. Ձեզ երբեք չեն դատելու:

7. Ձեզ երբեք չեն դատապարտի:

8. Սերը ոչ մի պայմաններ չի ճանաչում:

9. Ոչինչ իրենից ավելի լավը լինել չի կարող:

10. Այս ամենը դուք արդեն գիտեք:

----------


## Sambitbaba

*ՄԱՍ  II

ԻՆՉՊԵՍ ՀԱՂԹԱՀԱՐԵԼ ՊԱՏՐԱՆՔՆԵՐԸ**

11. ԼԱՎ ՈՒՍՈՒՑԱՆԵՔ ՁԵՐ ԵՐԵԽԱՆԵՐԻՆ*

Հետևյալ ճշմարտությունները սովորեցրեք ձեր երեխաներին:

Սովորեցրեք ձեր երեխաներին. իրենց երջանիկ զգալու համար, նրանք արտաքին ոչ մի բանի՝ ոչ մարդու, ոչ տեղի, ոչ առարկայի կարիքը չունեն, - և իսկական երջանկությունը կարելի է գտնել միայն քո ներսում:

Սովորեցրեք նրանց զգալ իրենց_ ինքնաբավարար_:

Սովորեցրեք նրանց դրան, և դուք կսովորեցնեք նրանց ամենակարևորին:

Սովորեցրեք ձեր երեխաներին, որ անհաջողությունը՝ հնարովի բան է, որ յուրաքանչյուր փորձ՝ հաջողություն է և որ յուրաքանչյուր ճիգ ավարտվում է հաղթանակով, ընդ որում ճիգն ինքը ոչ պակաս հարգարժան է, քան հաղթանակը:

Սովորեցրեք նրանց դրան, և դուք կսովորեցնեք նրանց ամենակարևորին:

Սովորեցրեք ձեր երեխաներին, որ նրանք խորինս կապված են ամբողջ Կյանքի հետ, որ նրանք Մեկ են բոլոր մարդկանց հետ և որ երբեք բաժանված չեն Աստծոց:

Սովորեցրեք նրանց դրան, և դուք կսովորեցնեք նրանց ամենակարևորին:

Սովորեցրեք ձեր երեխաներին, որ նրանք ապրում են հրաշալի առատության աշխարհում, որ այնտեղ ամեն ինչ բավարար է և որ նրանք ավելի շատ կստանան ոչ թե այն պատճառով, որ _կուտակում են_ ավելի շատ, այլ որովհետև _կկիսվեն_ ավելի շատով ուրիշների հետ: 

Սովորեցրեք նրանց դրան, և դուք կսովորեցնեք նրանց ամենակարևորին:

Սովորեցրեք ձեր երեխաներին, որ գոյություն չունի ոչինչ, ինչ նրանք պետք է դառնան կամ պետք է անեն, որպեսզի բավականություն բերող արժանապատիվ կյանքի իրավունք վաստակեն, որ նրանց պետք չէ մրցակցել ոչինչի և ոչ ոգու հետ և որ Աստծո բարեմաղթանքը նախատեսված է բոլորի համար:

Սովորեցրեք նրանց դրան, և դուք կսովորեցնեք նրանց ամենակարևորին:

Սովորեցրեք ձեր երեխաներին, որ նրանք երբեք չեն կանգնի դատաստանի առջև, որ պետք չէ անհանգստանալ այն մասին, որպեսզի միշտ ամեն ինչ ճիշտ անեն, որ իրենց պետք չէ փոխել ոչինչ կամ “ավելի լավը դառնալ”, որպեսզի հիանալի և կատարյալ լինեն Աստծո աչքերում, քանզի նրանք արդեն իսկ այդպիսին են:

Սովորեցրեք նրանց դրան, և դուք կսովորեցնեք նրանց ամենակարևորին:

Սովորեցրեք ձեր երեխաներին, որ հետևանքներն ու պատիժը՝ նույն բանը չեն, որ մահ չկա և որ Աստված երբեք ոչ ոգու չի դատում:

Սովորեցրեք նրանց դրան, և դուք կսովորեցնեք նրանց ամենակարևորին:

Սովորեցրեք ձեր երեխաներին, որ սիրո համար ոչ մի պայմաններ գոյություն չունեն, որ նրանք պետք չունեն անհանգստանալու այն մասին, որ երբևիցէ կկորցնեն ձեր սերը կամ Աստծո սերը, և որ իրենց սեփական, ոչնչով չպայմանավորված սերն է հենց ամենամեծ նվերը, որ նրանք կարող են տալ աշխարհին:

Սովորեցրեք նրանց դրան, և դուք կսովորեցնեք նրանց ամենակարևորին:

Սովորեցրեք ձեր երեխաներին, որ լինել առանձնահատուկ չի նշանակում լինել ամենալավը, որ հայտարարել քո առավելության մասին ում հանդեպ էլ որ լինի՝ չի նշանակում լինել այն, Ով Դու Կաս Իրականում, սովորեցրեք նրանց, թե որքան բուժիչ ուժ ունի ընդունելը, որ “իմ ճանապարհը՝ ոչ թե _լավագույն_ ճանապարհն է, այն ուղղակի _այլ_ ճանապարհ է”:

Սովորեցրեք նրանց դրան, և դուք կսովորեցնեք նրանց ամենակարևորին:

Սովորեցրեք ձեր երեխաներին,որ գոյություն չունի ոչինչ, ինչ նրանք չեն կարող անել, որ անտեղյակության պատրանքը կարելի է արմատախիլ անել և ամենն, ինչի կարիքն իրականում ունի ամեն ոք, - վերադառնալ դեպի քո “Ես”-ը, հիշեցնել քեզ այն մասին, թե Ով Ես Դու Իրականում:

Սովորեցրեք նրանց դրան, և դուք կսովորեցնեք նրանց ամենակարևորին:

Սովորեցրեք այդ ամենին ոչ թե խոսքի օգնությամբ, այլ ձեր արարքներով, ոչ թե դատողությունների ճանապարհով, այլ օրինակ ցուցաբերելով նրանց: Քանզի ձեր զավակները կրկնում են այն, ինչ անում եք դուք, և կդառնան այնպիսին, ինչպիսին դուք կաք:


*   *   *
Այժմ գնացեք և սովորեցրեք դրան ոչ միայն ձեր զավակներին, այլ նաև բոլոր մարդկանց բոլոր երկրներում: Չէ՞ որ երբ դուք ճամփա եք ընկնում դեպի Վարպետություն, բոլոր մարդիկ՝ ձեր զավակներն են և բոլոր երկրները՝ ձեր տունն են:

Դա ճանապարհորդություն է, որը դուք սկսել եք շատ հարյուրամյակներ, շատ կյանքեր առաջ: Դա ճանապարհորդություն է, որին ձեզ նախաոատրաստել են շատ երկար և որը ձեզ բերել է այստեղ և այժմ:

Այդ ճամփան կանչում է ձեզ շատ ավելի նպատակամետ, քան երբևիցէ առաջ, և նրանով՝ դուք դա զգում եք, - դուք առաջ եք ընթանում աճող արագությամբ:

Ձեզ անխուսափելիորեն դրան է բերում ձեր հոգու կրքոտ ցանկությունը: Դա ձեր սրտի խոսքն է ձեր մարմնի լեզվով: Դա Աստվածայինի արտահայտումն է ձեր մեջ: Եվ հիմա այն կանչում է ձեզ այնպես, ինչպես չի կանչել նախկինում երբեք՝ չէ՞ որ դուք լսում եք այդ կանչը հիմա այնպես, ինչպես չեք լսել երբևիցէ նախկինում:

Եկել է ժամանակը կիսվել աշխարհի հետ հրաշալի տեսիլքով: Դա տեսիլքն է երբևիցէ իսկապես փնտրող ուղեղների, երբևիցէ իսկապես  սիրող սրտերի, Կյանքի հետ իրենց Միասնությունը երբևիցէ իսկապես զգացող հոգիների:

Զգալով այդ, դուք այլևս երբեք չեք բավարարվի ուրիշ ոչինչով: Վերապրելով այդ, դուք կցանկանաք մի բան միայն՝ կիսվել դրանով նրանց հետ, ում հետ ձեզ բախում է կյանքը:

Որովհետև հենց դա է Իրականությունը, և ստացվում է, որ այն՝ Պատրանքի շշմեցուցիչ հակադրությունն է: Դուք կարող եք ապրել Իրականությունը, զգալ այն _շնորհիվ_ Պատրանքի: Բայց դուք ինքներդ Պատրանք չեք, նաև “Ես”-ը, որ այս պահին վերապրում եք ինքներդ ձեզ՝ Պատրանքների միջև գտնվելու փորձով, - նա չեք, Ով Դուք Կաք Իրականում:

Դուք չեք կարող վերհիշել, թե Ով Եք Դուք Իրականում, քանի դեռ Պատրանքն իրականություն եք համարում: Դուք պետք է հասկանաք, որ Պատրանքը՝ պատրանք է, դուք ստեղծել եք այն լրիվ իրական նպատակների համար, բայց Պատրանքն ինքը՝ իրականություն չէ:

Ահա, թե ինչ եք դուք այստեղ եկել վերհիշելու ավելի պարզ, քան վերհիշել եք երբևիցէ առաջ:


*   *   *
Ձեր աշխարհի վերափոխումը կախված է ձեր վերհիշողությունից: _Կրթություն_ բառի իմաստը ոչ թե  “ներմուծելն” է, այլ “դուրս հանելը”: Յուրաքանչյուր իսկական կրթություն դուրս է հանում աշակերետից այն, ինչ արդեն կա: Վարպետը գիտի, որ այն արդեն այնտեղ է, և այդ պատճառով կարիք չկա այլևս ներմուծել: Վարպետն ուղղակի ջանում է, որպեսզի ցույց տա աշակերտին, որ այն, ինչ կա՝ արդեն այնտեղ է:

Ուսուցումը միշտ ոչ թե այն է, որ օգնես ուրիշն սովորել, այլ այն, որ օգնես վերհիշել:

Յուրաքանչյուր ուսուցում՝ վերհիշում է: Յուրաքանչյուր ուսուցանում՝ հիշեցում է: Բոլոր դասերը՝ նորից վերապրված հիշողություններ են:

Հնարավոր չէ սովորեցնել ինչ-որ բանի՝ գոյություն չունի ինչ-որ բան, ինչ կարելի էր սովորել: Ամենն, ինչ երբևիցէ եղել է, ինչ կա հիմա և ինչ երբևիցէ կլինի՝ _կա հենց հիմա_:

Հոգին ունի մուտք դեպի այդ ամբողջ ինֆորմացիան: Իրականում հոգին հենց _կա_ այդ ամենը... _ձևավորման պրոցեսի մեջ_:

Հոգին՝ Աստծո մարմինն է ձևավորման պրոցեսում:

Ես Ինքս՝ ձևավորման մշտական պրոցես եմ: Այդ պրոցեսը կարելի է անվանել բարեշրջում, և դա այն պրոցեսն է, որը երբեք չի ավարտվում:

Եթե դուք Աստծո մեջ տեսնում եք “ավարտված” պրոցես կամ “ավարտված” էություն, ուրեմն դուք դեռ չեք վերհիշել, թե ինչ է Աստված: Ես ձեզ մեծ գաղտնիք կհայտնեմ. _Աստված երբեք ավարտված չի լինում_:

Ինչպես և մնացած ամեն ինչ: Ներառյալ դուք:

Աստված երբեք ձեզ չի ավարտի:

Դա բացատրվում է նրանով, որ դուք և Աստված՝ նույն բանն եք: Եվ քանի որ Աստված երբեք չի կարող ավարտել Աստծոն, Նա, անկասկած, չի կարող ավարտի հասցնել ձեզ: 

Գոյություն ունի Աստվածային երկճյուղավորում. ինչպես Ես արդեն ասացի, ամենն, ինչ եղել է, գոյություն ունի հիմա և ամենն, ինչ երբևիցէ կլինի, _գոյություն ունի_ հենց հիմա: Ես ասացի նաև, որ բարեշրջման պրոցեսը երբեք չի ավարտվում և, այդպիսով, ոչինչ ավելորդ լինել չի կարող: Ինչպե՞ս կարելի է համատեղել մեկը և մյուսը:

Պատասխանը կապված է ժամանակի էության հետ՝ այն տեսքով, ինչպես դուք այն հասկանում եք: Իրականում, գոյություն չունի այնպիսի բան, ինչ ժամանակն է, կա ուղղակի պրոցես, որն անընդմեջ կատարվում է և երբեք չի ավարտվում՝ Ներկա Պահը:

Աստված՝ պրոցես է:

Մարդկային տրամաբանության սահմաններում, կամ մարդու սահմանափակ ուղեղով այդ հասկանալն անհնար է: Այդ սահմանափակումները դուք կամավոր եք վերցրել ձեր վրա, և դա իր պատճառն ունի: Դա վերադարձնում է մեզ բոլոր Պատրանքների սկզբնապատճառին, որը Ես բացատրել եմ ձեզ շատ անգամ՝ և կշարունակեմ բացատրել էլի շատ անգամներ, նախքան մեր այս զրույցը կմոտենա ավարտին:

Այդ պատճառով հիմա ուղղակի գիտեցեք, որ Աստծոն երբեք պետք չի “Աստվածացնել”: Պրոցեսը, որի օգնությամբ Ես ապրում եմ Ինքս Ինձ փորձով, անընդմեջ է և երբեք չի ավարտվում:

Իմ որոշակի ասպեկտը, որը մարդկային կյանքի ձևով արտահայտվում է Երկրի վրա, հենց հիմա վերափոխվում է: Հենց այսօր և այս ժամին դու որոշեցիր քո գիտակցված դերը խաղալ այդ վերափոխման մեջ:  Այդ դերը խաղալու քո որոշումն արտահայտվում է արդեն իսկ նրանում, որ դու որոշեցիր կարդալ սա: Դու չէիր անի այդ, առավել ևս չէիր կարդա մինչև այս տեղը, - եթե ինչ-որ տեղ ամենախորը մակարդակի վրա քեզ մոտ չծագեր որոշում. վերադառնալ  գիտակցմանը:

Եթե նույնիսկ քեզ թվում է, թե դու թերահավատորեն ու քննադատորեն ես մոտենում սրան, - դրանում մեղավոր է տվյալ պահի քո երևակայությունը: Գաղտնի նպատակը, որով դու եկել ես մեր այս շփմանը,  - մեկն է. լրջորեն _վերհիշել_:  

Վերհիշողությունն այն է, ինչ այսօր տեղի է ունենում ձեր աշխարհի հետ, ամբողջ մարդկային հասարակության հետ: Այն սկսվել է լրջորեն, և դրա ապացույցները դուք տեսնում եք ամենուր:

Դուք կանգնած եք ձեր մոլորակի վրա կյանքի պրոցեսի փոխակերպման երկրորդ էտապի շեմին, և այդ պրոցեսը կարող է ավարտվել շատ կարճ ժամանակահատվածում՝ մի քանի տասնամյակում կամ մեկ-երկու սերնդի կյանքի ընթացքում, - դա կախված է նրանից, թե ինչ կընտրեք դուք:

Փոխակերպման առաջին էտապը շատ ավելի երկար ժամանակ պահանջեց, - փաստորեն մի քանի հազար տարի: Բայց նույնիսկ դա էլ, Տիեզերքի տեսանկյունից, շատ կարճ ժամանակահատված է: 

Մարդկության արթնացման հատկապես այդ ժամանակաշրջանում մարդիկ, ում դուք անվանում եք ուսուցիչներ, Վարպետներ, գուրու կամ ավատարներ, խնդիր վերցրեցին իրենց վրա հիշեցնել մարդկանց, թե Ով Են Նրանք Իրականում:

Երբ այս սկզբնական խմբի էգոյի և նրա ուսմունքների հետ առընչվող մարդկանց քանակությունը հասնի կրիտիկական մասսայի, դուք կզգաք հոգու գործունեության հզորացումը՝ կամ այն, ինչ դուք կոչում եք ճեղքում, որից սկսվում է փոխակերպման երկրորդ փուլը:

Այժմ նրանք, ովքեր հասել են հասունացման, սկսում են սովորեցնել երիտասարդությանը՝ և այդ պահից շարժումն ավելի է սկսում արագանալ:

Մարդկությունն այժմ այդ ճեղքման պահն է ապրում: Նոր հազարամյակի սահմանին շատ մարդիկ զգացին փոփոխությունները: Դա գիտակցության գլոբալ փոխակերպման սկզբի վճռական պահն էր, որի մեջ դուք այժմ ձեր դերն եք խաղում: 

Այդ իմպուլսը շարունակելու բանալին՝ ձեր երիտասարդության ձեռքին է: Եթե հիմա ձեր սերունդների կրթության մեջ աշխատեցվեն որոշակի կենսական սկզբունքներ, մարդկությունը կկարողանա քվանտային թռիչք կատարել իր բարեշրջման մեջ, որին նա արդեն պատրաստ է: 

Կառուցեք ձեր կրթությունը սկզբունքների, այլ ոչ թե ակադեմիական առարկաների վրա. այնպիսի հիմնական սկզբունքների, ինչպիսիք են՝ գիտակցումը, ազնվությունը, պատասխանատվուոթյունը; սրանցից բխող այնպիսի պատկերացումների վրա, ինչպիսիք են՝ հստակությունը, ունեցածով կիսվելու ձգտումը, ազատությունը, ամբողջական ինքնաարտահայտումը, սեքսի հաճույքը, մարդկանց ընդհանրությունը և բազմազանությունն այդ ընդհանրության մեջ:

Սովորեցրեք ձեր երեխաներին այդ ամենին, և դուք կսովորեցնեք նրանց ամենակարևորին: Եվ նախ և առաջ, սովորեցրեք նրանց հասկանալ Պատրանքը, սովերցրեք նրանց, թե ինչպես՝ և ինչու, - նրանք պետք է ապրեն Պատրանքի հետ, այլ ոչ թե Պատրանքի մեջ:

----------


## Sambitbaba

*12. ՊԱՏՐԱՆՔԻ ՄԵՋ ՏԵՍՆԵԼ ՊԱՏՐԱՆՔ*


Ինչպե՞ս կարելի է Պատրանքի մեջ տեսնել պատրանք, եթե այն այդքան իրական է թվում:

Ինչպե՞ս այն կարող է այդքան իրական թվալ, եթե ընդամենը պատրանք է:

Ահա հարցեր, որոնք սկսում են ծագել մարդկանց մոտ դեպի սեփական գիտակցության բարեշրջումն առաջխաղացման հետ մեկտեղ:

Այժմ դուք կստանաք այդ հարցերի պատասխանները, և դրանից հետո կազատվեք Անտեղյակության Պատրանքից:

Այժմ Ես այդ պատասխանները կներկայացնեմ ձեր քննարկմանը:

Հիշեք,_ ինչպես և Աստծոց եկող յուրաքանչյուր տեղեկության դեպքում_.  այն, ինչ կկարդաք, հարկ է համարել արժեքավոր, բայց ոչ անկասկածելի:

Մի´ մոռացեք, որ բարձրագույն հեղինակությունը ձեզ համար հենց ինքներդ եք:

Երբ դուք կարդում եք Տալմուդը կամ Աստվածաշունչը, Բհագավատ-Գիտան կամ Ղուրանը, Վեդաները կամ Մորմոնների Գիրքը կամ ցանկացած այլ սուրբ գիրք, մի´ մոռացեք, որ դուք եք գլխավոր հեղինակությունը: _Ճանապարհվեք ձեր ներսը_, որպեսզի ստուգեք, կոնկրետ գրքում ձեր հայտնաբերած ճշմարտությունն իրո՞ք ներդաշնակ է այն ճշմարտության հետ, որը դուք կգտնեք ձեր ներսում: Եվ եթե նույնիսկ այդպես է, մի´ ասեք ուրիշներին. “Սա ճշմարիտ գիրք է”: Ասեք. “Իմ տեսակետից, սա ճշմարիտ գիրք է”:

Եվ եթե ուրիշները հարցնում են ձեզ, թե, հայտնաբերելով ճշմարտությունը ձեր ներսում, ինչպե՞ս եք ապրում դուք հիմա, - պատասխանեք, որ ձեր ապրելակերպն ավելի լավը չէ, _այն ուղղակի ուրիշ է_:

Հենց դրա մասին է Իմ այս տեղեկացումը: _Այս տեղեկացումն ուղղակի մեկ այլ միջոց է՝ իրերին նայելու համար_: Եթե այն ձեզ թույլ է տալիս ավելի լավ հասկանալ աշխարհը, - դա լավ է: Եթե այն  ավելի է մոտեցնում ձեզ ձեր սեփական խորին ճշմարտությանը, - հիանալի է: Բայց զգույշ եղեք. մի´ դարձրեք այն ձեր սուրբ գիրքը, քանզի այդ դեպքում դուք ուղղակի համոզմունքների մի հավաքածուն կփոխեք մեկ ուրիշով: 

Փնտրեցեք ոչ թե պատրանքների հավաքածու, փնտրեք գիտակցումը նրա, ինչ դուք գիտեք: Օգտագործեք ամենն, ինչ կգտնեք, ինչը կարող է ձեզ վերադարձնել այդ գիտակցմանը: Հասկացեք, որ դուք ապրում եք պատրանքների մեջ և որ նրանցից ոչ մեկն իրականություն չի: Եվ միևնույն ժամանակ Պատրանքները _մատնացույց են անում _ այն, ինչ իրական է, և կարող են ձեզ թույլատրել փորձել դա:

Ինչպե՞ս կարելի է տեսնել Պատրանքը _որպես_ պատրանք, եթե այն այդքան իրական է թվում:

Եվ ինչպե՞ս այն կարող է այդքան իրական թվալ, եթե այն _պատրանք է_:

Սկզբից պատասխանենք երկրորդ հարցին:

_Պատրանքը թվում է պատրանք, որովհետև չափազանց շատ մարդիկ հավատում են, որ այն պատրանք չէ_:

Ձեր “Ալիսան հրաշքների աշխարհում” գրքում ամեն ինչ հենց այնպիսին է, ինչպիսին, ինչպես դուք հավատում եք, այն պետք է լինի: Դրա հազարավոր, միլիոնավոր օրինակներ կարելի է բերել: Բերեմ երկուսը նրանցից:

Երբ դուք հավատում էիք, որ Արևը պտտվում է Երկրի շուրջ, - ձեր համար այն իրոք պտտվում էր Երկրի շուրջ: Ձեր բոլոր ապացույցները _պնդում էին, որ դա այդպես է_: Դուք այնքան էիք համոզված այդ ճշմարտությանը, որ դրա շուրջ մի ամբողջ գիտություն սարքեցիք՝ աստղագիտությունը:

Երբ դուք հավատում եք, որ բոլոր ֆիզիկական մարմինները մի կետից մյուսը շարժվում են ժամանակի և տարածության միջով, ձեր բոլոր ապացույցները _հաստատում են հենց ա´յդ փաստը_:  Դուք այնքան համոզված եք այդ ճշմարտությանը, որ դրա շուրջ կառուցել եք ֆիզիկայի ձեր ամբողջ համակարգը:

Իսկ հիմա լսեք ուշադիր.

*Այդ գիտությունների և համակարգերի մեջ ամենատարօրինակն այն է, որ նրանք աշխատում են*:

Ձեր ստեղծած աստղագիտությունը, հենվելով ձեր հավատի վրա, որ Երկիրը Տիեզերքի կենտրոնն է, - _աշխատում էր_, բացատրելով տեսանելի երևույթները, մարմինների շարժումը գիշերային երկնքում: Ձեր հետազոտությունները հաստատում էին այն, ինչ դուք պնդում էիք, այդպիսով ստեղծելով այն, ինչը դուք կոչում եք գիտելիք:

Ձեր ստեղծած ֆիզիկան, հիմնվելով նյութի մասնիկների մասին ձեր հավատի վրա, _աշխատում էր_, բացատրելով ֆիզիկական աշխարհում տեսանելի երևույթները: Եվ նորից ձեր հետազոտությունները հաստատում էին ձեր համոզմունքները, ստեղծելով այն, ինչ դուք անվանում եք գիտություն:

Եվ միայն հետո, երբ ավելի ուշադիր նայեցիք տեսածին, ձեր պատկերացումները ձեր գիտելիքների մասինի փոխվեցին: Բայց այդ փոփոխությունները հեշտությամբ չէին տրվում ձեզ: Առաջիններին, ովքեր փորձեցին բարձրաձայնել այդ նոր պատկերացումները, դուք կոչեցիք հերետիկոսներ, ավելի ուշ՝ հիմարներ կամ մոլորվածներ: Նրանց պատկերացումներին նոր աստղագիտության մասին, որտեղ Երկիրը պտտվում է Արևի շուրջ, կամ քվանտային ֆիզիկայի մասին, որտեղ նյութի մասնիկները մշտական գծային շարժում չեն կատարում ժամանակի և տարածության մեջ, այլ _անհետանում են_ մի տեղ և _կրկին հայտնվում են մեկ այլ տեղում_, կախեցիք հոգևոր և գիտական անարգանքի պիտակը: Նրանց համախոհներին տարբեր խոչընդոտներ էիք հարուցում, դատապարտում էիք, իրենց համոզմունքների համար մահապատժի էիք ենթարկում:

_Եվ դուք համոզված եք, որ դա ճիշտ է, ձեր մեծամասնությունը պնդում է այդ: Վերջիվերջո չի՞ հաստատվում դա արդյոք ցանկացած հետազոտությամբ: Բայց ի՞նչն է սկզբից. համոզմու՞նքը, թե՞ հետազոտությունը: Սա է հիմնական հարցը: Բայց սա այն հարցն է, որը տալ դուք չեք ցանկանում_:

Միգուցէ դուք տեսե՞լ եք այն, ինչ ցանկանում էիք տեսնել: Միգուցէ արդեն հետազոտե՞լ եք այն, ինչ ցանկանում էիք հետազոտել: Կամ, միգուցէ ավելի ճիշտ կլիներ ասել, _չտեսնելու եք տվել այն, ինչը չէիք սպասում տեսնե՞լ_:

Ես ասում եմ ձեզ. պատասխանն է “այո”:

Նույնիսկ այսօր, երբ ձեր ժամանակակից գիտությունը՝ հոգնելով անցյալի սխալներից, - հանդիսավոր կերպով խոստանում է_ սկզբում_ հետազոտել,_ իսկ հետո_ եզրակացություններ անել, նրա եզրակացություններին էլ չի կարելի վստահել: Դա տեղի է ունենում, որովհետև դուք ընդունակ չէք որևէ բանի անաչառորեն նայել:

Գիտությունը հանգել է եզրակացության, որ_ հետազոտվող ոչինչ չի կարող հետազոտողի ազդեցությանը չենթարկվել_: Հոգևոր ճանապարհի առաջնորդներն այդ ազդարարել են հարյուրամյակներ առաջ, իսկ այժմ դա համակել է գիտությանը: Ձեր բժիշկներն ու հետազոտողները համարում են, որ երաշխավորված ճշգրտությանն ավելի մոտենալու համար, կարևոր հետազոտությունների ժամանակ անհրաժեշտ է գոնե երկու անգամ փորձարկումները կուրորեն անց կացնել:

Մարդկային փորձում ամեն ինչ դիտվում է այն կոնտեքստով, որ, ինչպես դուք կարծում եք, դուք արդեն հասկանում եք: Դուք չեք կարող այդ չանել: Ոչ մի այլ միջոցներ ձեզ հայտնի չեն:

Այլ կերպ ասած, Պատրանքին դուք նայում եք Պատրանքի միջից:

Հետևաբար, Պատրանքի վերաբերյալ ձեր ցանկացած ենթադրություն _հիմնվում է_  Պատրանքի վրա: Այդ պատճառով ձեր ամեն մի ենթադրություն պատրանք է:

Թող դա լինի ձեր նոր ըմբռնումը և մշտական հիշեցումը.

_Ամեն ենթադրություն պատրանք է_:

Իսկ հիմա եկեք վերադառնանք առաջին հարցին: Ինչպե՞ս կարելի է Պատրանքի մեջ պատրանք տեսնել, եթե այն այդքան իրական է թվում:

Դուք հենց նոր իմացաք, որ այդ թվացյալ իրականության պատճառը ոչ թե այն է, որ այն իսկապես իրական է, այլ այն, որ դուք լրջորեն _հավատում եք_, որ այն իրական է: Հետևաբար, որպեսզի փոխեք ձեր հայացքը Պատրանքի հանդեպ, անհրաժեշտ է փոխել ձեր համոզմունքներն այդ Պատրանքի վերաբերյալ:

Առաջ ձեզ ասում էին, որ պետք է հավատալ միայն նրան, ինչ տեսնում ես: Բայց վերջին ժամանակներս առաջ է քաշվել նոր գաղափար՝ _դուք տեսնում եք այն, ինչին հավատում եք_:  Եվ, ասում եմ ձեզ, դա ճիշտ է:

Եթե, բախվելով Պատրանքի հետ, դուք _համոզված եք_, որ դա պատրանք է, դուք նրա մեջ _կտեսնեք_ պատրանք, որքան էլ որ այն իրական չթվա: Արդյունքում կկարողանաք _օգտագործել Պատրանքն այն բանի համար, ինչի համար որ այն նախատեսված է_, - որպես գործիք, որն օգնում է փորձարկել Վերջնական Իրականությունը: Դուք կստիպեք Պատրանքին լինել այն, ինչ _կցանկանաք ինքներդ_:

Բայց ինչպե՞ս կարող եք այդ անել:

Դուք արդեն անում եք: Ուղղակի այդ մասին դեռ չգիտեք, և այդ պատճառով, գիտակցված ընտրություն կատարելու փոխարեն անում եք դա անգիտակցաբար: Մեծամասնությամբ դուք ուղղակի ընդունում եք այն, ինչ ընդունում են ուրիշները:

Դա ձեր ընտրությունն է՝ ընտրել այն, ինչ ընտրված է ուրիշների կողմից: Արդյունքում դուք վերապրում եք ձեր նախնիների պատմությունը՝ ինչպես նրանք են վերապրել իրենց նախնիների պատմությունը, և այդպես մինչև յոթերորդ պորտը:

Այն օրը, երբ դուք դադարեք ընտրել այն, ինչ ուրիշներն ընտրել են ձեզ _համար_, կդառնա ձեր ազատագրման պահը:

Դուք ոչ թե _կփախչեք_ Պատրանքից, դուք _կազատվեք_ նրանից: Դուրս կգաք Պատրանքի շրջանակներից, բայց կշարունակեք ապրել նրա հետ, ազատվելով նրա հսկողությունից:

Հասկանալով Պատրանքի նշանակությունը, դուք չեք ցանկանա այն լքել, քանի դեռ չեք հասել ձեր սեփական նպատակներին:

Ձեր նպատակն է՝ ոչ միայն ճանաչել և փորձել, թե Ով Եք Դուք Իրականում, այլ նաև _ստեղծել_ նրան, Ով Դուք Կլինեք Հետո: Ձեր ֆունկցիան է, որպեսզի վերա-ստեղծեք ձեզ նորից ձեր ամեն միակ _Ներկա Պահին_, ձեր պատկերացումներից ամենասքանչելի հաջորդ վիթխարի մեկնակերպում այն մասին, Ով Դուք Կաք: Եվ դա է այն պրոցեսը, որը դուք կոչում եք բարեշրջում:

Բայց դրա հետ մեկտեղ դուք անհրաժեշտություն չունեք ենթարկվելու այդ պրոցեսի և ոչ մի բացասական ազդեցությանը: Դուք կարող եք գտնվել այս աշխարհում, բայց լինել “ոչ այս աշխարհից”:
Այդ դեպքում դուք կսկսեք ապրել այս աշխարհի ձեր փորձն այնպես, ինչպես ինքներդ կորոշեք: Դուք կհասկանաք, որ փորձել ինքներդ ձեզ՝ դա այն է, ինչ դուք _անում եք_, այլ ոչ թե այն, ինչ դուք _ստանում եք_: 

Երբ հասկանաք դա, ձեր կյանքում ամեն ինչ կփոխվի: Երբ դա հասկանա մարդկանց _բավարար քանակություն_, կփոխվի ամեն ինչ _ձեր մոլորակի_ վրա:

Նրանց, ովքեր_ հասկանում են_ այդ գաղտնիքը, կոչում են Վարպետներ: Նրանց, ովքեր _սովորեցնում են_ այդ գաղտնիքին, կոչում են ավատարներ: Նրանց, ովքեր _ապրում են_ համաձայն այդ գաղտնիքի, օրհնվածներ են կոչում:

Եղեք, ուրեմն, օրհնվածներ:


շարունակելի

----------


## Sambitbaba

*12. ՊԱՏՐԱՆՔԻ ՄԵՋ ՏԵՍՆԵԼ ՊԱՏՐԱՆՔ* (շարունակություն)


**   *   **

Որպես պայծառացած Վարպետ ապրելու համար, դուք ստիպված կլինեք հերետիկոս  և աստվածանարգող դառնալ, քանզի դուք այլևս չեք հավատա նրան, ինչին հավատում են մնացած բոլորը, և մյուսները կհերքեն ձեր նոր ճշմարտությունը ճիշտ նույնպես, ինչպես դուք կհերքեք նրանց հինը:

Ինչպես նրանք, ով հերքում էր, որ Երկիրը տափակ է, դուք կսկսեք հերքել, որ իրական է աշխարհն այն ձևի մեջ, որի մեջ ընկալում են այն ուրիշները: Ինչպես և հին ժամանակներում, դա կսկսի ոտնահարել ավանդույթները, այն, ինչ թվում էր անվիճելի, հիմնավորված իրերի արտաքին տեսքի վրա: Ինչպես և հին ժամանակներում, դա կծնի վեճեր և անհամաձայնություն, անսահման հորիզոնները տեսնելու համար դուք ստիպված կլինեք լողալով կտրել-անցնել փոթորկող օվկիանոսը: Եվ, ինչպես և հին ժամանակներում, դուք կսկսեք ապրել նոր աշխարհում:

Դա այն աշխարհն է, որը դուք պատրաստվում եք ստեղծել և որը դուք գերադասում եք ապրել ժամանակների սկզբից: Ժամանակն էլ պատրանք է, այնպես որ, հնարավոր է, ավելի ճիշտ կլիներ ասել “Պատրանքի ծագման պահից”:

Միշտ հիշեք. Պատրանքը՝ ոչ թե այն է, ինչը դուք _ստիպված ե_ք կրել, այլ այն, ինչ դուք _ընտրում եք_:

_Դուք չպետք է ապրեք Պատրանքի հետ, եթե հենց ինքներդ չեք ընտրել այդ անել_:

Դուք այստեղ եք այն պատճառով, որովհետև ցանկանում եք լինել այստեղ: Եթե չցանկանայիք, այստեղ չէիք լինի: 

Այդ պատճառով գիտեցեք, որ Պատրանքը, որի մեջ դուք ապրում եք, ստեղծված է _ձեզանով_, այլ ոչ թե ուրիշ մեկն է ստեղծել այն _ձեր համար_:

Իրենց ապրած կյանքի համար պատասխանատվություն կրել չցանկացող մարդկային արարածներն ասում են, որ իրենց ստեղծել է Աստված և որ իրենք չունեն այլ ընտրություն, քան հանդուրժել այդ կյանքը:

Եվ չնայած դրան, ես ասում եմ ձեզ. աշխարհը, որում դուք ապրում եք, այնպիսին է, ինչպիսին կա, որովհետև դուք եք որոշել, որ այն պետք է լինի այդպիսին: Երբ դուք դադարեք ցանկանալ դա, դուք կփոխեք այն:

Դա ճշմարտություն է, որը քչերը կարող են ընդունել: Այն ընդունելու համար մարդիկ պետք է ստիպված լինեին ընդունել իրենց մասնակցությունը, իսկ դա այն է, ինչ նրանք չեն ցանկանում վերցնել իրենց վրա:Ավելի հեշտ է խաղալ անկամ զոհի դերը, քան ակամա համաարարչի:

Դա, իհարկե, լրիվ բացատրելի է: Եթե դուք որոշեիք, որ աշխարհը՝ ձեր սեփական գործողությունների, սեփական կամքի և ցանկությունների արդյունքն է, դուք երբեք չէիք կարողանա ձեզ այդ ներել: Իսկ ինչու՞ չէիք կարողանա ներել ձեզ: _Որովհետև մտածում եք, որ Ես չէի կարողանա ձեզ ներել_:

Ձեզ սովորեցրել են, որ գոյություն ունեն _աններելի_ բաներ: Ուրեմն ինչպե՞ս կարող եք ձեզ ներել, եթե գիտեք, որ դրա համար Աստված չի ների: Ոչ մի կերպ: Եվ դուք անում եք հետևյալ հիանալի բանը:  _Դուք բացառում եք ձեզ նրանցից, ով դրա հետ ինչ-որ բան պետք է անի_:  Դուք հերքում եք ձեր պատասխանատվությունն այն բանի համար, ինչը, ձեր կարծիքով, Ես կարող եմ աններելի մեղք համարել:

Դա խեղաթյուրված տրամաբանություն է, չէ՞ որ եթե դուք չեք ստեղծել աշխարհն այդպիսին, ուրեմն ո՞վ է այդ արել: Երբ ինչ-որ մեկն ասում է, որ այդ զարհուրելի մոլությունները ստեղծել է Աստված, դուք սկսում եք պաշտպանել Ինձ: “Ոչ, ոչ, - ասում եք դուք: - Աստված ընդամենն ազատ կամք է տվել մարդուն: Այդ ամենը մարդն է ստեղծել”:

Բայց եթե Ես ասեմ. “Դուք _ճիշտ եք_, այդ Ես _չեմ_ ստեղծել և Ես_ չեմ_ ստեղծում ձեր կյանքն այնպիսին, ինչպիսին այն կա, _դուք ինքներդ՝_ ձեր սեփական իրականության արարիչներն եք”, - դուք անմիջապես կսկսեք հերքել դա:

Այդպիսով, դուք փորձում եք հաշտեցնել երկու ճանապարհները: Աստված դա չի ստեղծել, բայց դուք էլ չեք ստեղծել: Թե դուք, և թե Ես՝ ուղղակի տխուր դիտում ենք այդ ամենը:

Սակայն բավական է ոմանց իսկապես չարանալ կամ հիասթափվել կյանքում, և նրանք իսկույն փոխում են տոնը: Երբ ինչ-որ բան վատ է, դուք պատրաստ եք մեղադրել Ինձ:

“Ինչպե՞ս Դու կարողացար թույլ տալ, որ դա տեղի ունենա”, - գոչում եք դուք Ինձ: Ոմանք նույնիսկ բռունցքներն են թափահարում երկնքի վրա:

Պատրանքը վերափոխվում է շփոթության: Պարզվում է, որ ոչ միայն աշխարհն է՝ դաժան մի տեղ, դրա հետ մեկտեղ այն _ստեղծված է_  դաժան և անսիրտ Աստծո կողմից:

Այդ միտքն ամրապնդելու համար դուք պետք է տեսնեք ձեզ Աստծոց որոշակի հեռավորության վրա, քանզի դաժան և անսիրտ աշխարհի ստեղծումը՝ այն չէ, ինչը կանեիք դուք: Ձեզ անհրաժեշտ էր հնարել մի Աստծո, ով կարող էր անել այն, ինչ ինքներդ երբեք անել չէիք կարող, ձեզ անհրաժեշտ էր տեսնել ձեզ որպես Նրա քմահաճության օբյեկտ:

Եվ դուք անում եք այդ շատ էլ արժանահավատորեն:

Բայց նույնիսկ այստեղ էլ դուք հակասություն եք տեսնում, չէ՞ որ ձեր _ամենավեհ_ հասկացության մեջ Աստված ևս այդ չի կարող անել: Ուրեմն, ո՞վ է այդ _արել_: Ո՞վ է _անում_ այդ մինչև օրս: _Ինչ-որ մեկը_ պետք է կրի պատասխանատվությունը: Ուրեմն, _ո՞վ է այդ_:

Երևան է գալիս Սատանան:

Որպեսզի որոշեք հակասությունը սիրելի Աստծո հետ, ով անում է այն, ինչը ոչ մի սեր չի բերում, ինչպես նաև սեփական պատասխանատվությունից փախչելու համար, - դուք ստեղծեցիք երրորդին:

Հրաշալի քավության ոչխար:

Սա-տա-նա:

Այժմ, ծայրահեղ դեպքում, ամեն ինչ պարզ դարձավ: Գույություն ունի Ուրիշը, ով կանգնած է մեջտեղում այն ամենի, ինչ ցանկանում եք դուք և ինչ ցանկանում եմ Ես, նա, ով դժբախտեցնում է թե Ինձ, և թե ձեզ:

Դուք պատասխանատվություն չեք կրում սիրուց և հոգատարությունից զուրկ աշխարհի համար, որտեղ ապրում եք: Դուք չեք այն ստեղծել:

_Լավ, - կարող եք ասել դուք, - հնարավոր է, ինչ-որ մակարդակի վրա ես ստեղծել եմ դա, բայց դա իմ մեղքը չէ: Ինձ այդ անել է ստիպել Սատանան_:

Ձեր թեորիան դառնում է կոմեդիա:

Կամ այդ կոմեդիան է փոխակերպվում  աստվածաբանության:

Որոշել կարող եք միայն դուք ինքներդ:

----------


## Sambitbaba

*13.	ՀԱՍԿԱՆԱԼ  ՊԱՏՐԱՆՔՆԵՐԻ  ՆՇԱՆԱԿՈՒԹՅՈՒՆԸ* 


 Գոյություն ունի միջոց՝ վերջ տալ այդ ամբողջ խառնաշփոթին, կա միջոց՝ տեսնել Պատրանքը _որպես_ պատրանք, և, հետևաբար, օգտագործել Պատրանքը:

Երբ դուք տեսնեք, թե ինչպիսի հեշտությամբ կարելի է կեղծել Պատրանքը, կհասկանաք, որ այն իրական չի:

Դուք կարող եք հայտարարել, որ ի վիճակի չեք անել այդ: Կարող եք ասել, որ դժվար գործ է դա և վեր է ձեր ուժերից: Եվ չնայած դրան, մարդիկ ամեն օր գիտակցաբար պատրանքներ են ստեղծում և ապրում են նրանց հետ:

Ձեզ ծանո՞թ են մարդիկ, ովքեր միշտ տասնհինգ րոպե առաջ են տալիս ժամացույցները, որպեսզի չուշանան:

Ձեր մոլորակի վրա կան նրանք, ովքեր անում են դա: Նրանք իրոք լարում են ժամացույցներն իրական ժամանակի համեմատ հինգ, տաս, տասնհինգ րոպե առաջ: Ժամացույցին նետած հայացքը նրանց ստիպում է շտապել, քանզի նրանք իրենց իսկ առջև ձևացնում են, թե իբր արդեն մի քանի րոպե ավելի ուշ է, քան իրականում կա:

Ոմանք իրոք մոռանում են, որ այդ իրենք են դիմել այդ փոքրիկ խորամանկությանը, և ժամանակը համարում են այն, ինչն իրականում այն չի հանդիսանում: _Դա այն դեպքն է, երբ պատրանքն այլևս չի ծառայում նրանց: Այն չի ծառայում այլևս այն նպատակին, որի համար նախատեսված էր_:

Մարդ, ով հասկանում է, որ ժամացույցի վրայի ժամանակը՝ պատրանք է, որը հենց _ինքն է ստեղծել_, - նայելով ժամացույցին, հանգստանում է, նա գիտի, որ մի քանի ավելորդ րոպե դեռ ունի: Նա միացնում է բարձր արագություն և ամեն ինչ իր էֆեկտիվ ավարտին է հասցնում, որովհետև նա _լարված չի_: Նա հասկանում է, որ պատրանքն իրականություն չի:

Բայց նա, ով մոռացել է, որ ժամացույցի վրայի ժամանակը՝ պատրանք է, ընդ որում _իր իսկ ստեղծած_ պատրանքը, - սկսում է անհանգստանալ, որովհետև նա _պատրանքն ընդունում է որպես իրականություն_:

Ինչպես տեսնում եք, միևնույն իրավիճակին երկու հոգի տարբեր կերպ են արձագանքում: Մեկը պատրանքն ընկալում է որպես պատրանք այն դեպքում, երբ երկրորդն այն որպես իրականություն է ընկալում:

Միայն այն դեպքում, երբ մարդ ընկալում է պատրանքը որպես պատրանք, նա _պահում է իրեն_ այնպես, որ պատրանքը կարող է նրան բերել Վերջնական Իրականությանը: Այստեղ պատրանքը ծառայում է իր արարչի նպատակներին:

Այժմ դուք ամեն ինչ նշանակալիորեն ավելի լավ եք հասկանում:


**   *   **

Պատրանքն օգտագործելու միջոցն է՝ _գիտենալը_, որ դա պատրանք է, իսկ այդ գիտենալու միջոցն է՝ պատրանքը որպես պատրանք օգտագործելը: Պրոցեսը շրջանաձև է ընթանում, ինչպես Կյանքն Ինքը:

Այդ պրոցեսը սկսվում է Պատրանքի ձեր հերքումից որպես ինչ-որ բանի, ինչն առընչություն ունի իրականության հետ: Չէ՞ որ դուք այնքան երկար հերքում էիք Վերջնական Իրականությունը: Դուք հերքում էիք, թե Ով Եմ Ես և Ով Եք Դուք Իրականում: _Այժմ ուղղակի դուք պետք է ամբողջովին փոխեք ձեր հերքումը_:

Այդպիսի հերքումը կարելի է կոչել “դարձափոխում”:

Նայեք ձեր շուրջը և ուղղակի ասեք._ Ամեն ինչ իմ աշխարհում անիրական է_:

Դա այնքան հեշտ է:

Ես արդեն ասել եմ ձեզ դա առաջ, տարբեր ժամանակ և տարբեր կերպ: Ես ասում եմ դա ձեզ նորից, այստեղ:

_Ամենը, ինչ դուք տեսնում եք, անիրական է_:

Դա ձեր ժամացույցն է, որը դուք տաս րոպե առաջ եք տվել:

Դուք բառի բուն իմաստով կպել եք ձեր ժամացույցից: Այսինքն, դուք գիտակցաբար մոլորեցնում եք ձեզ, համարելով, որ այն, ինչ այնպես չէ, - այնպես է:

Բայց դուք պետք է ուշադիր լինեք, չէ՞ որ կարող եք մոռանալ, որ _ապրում եք ձեր իսկ ստեղծած պատրանքի մեջ_:

Լսելով, որ ձեր մոլորակի վրա ձեր ապրած ամեն ինչ մտացածին է, ոմանք կարող են ճնշված զգալ իրենց: Հարկ չկա ընկճվել, որովհետև ձեր աշխարհը՝ ձեր ստացած նվերներից գերագույնն է, հրաշք, որը կարող եք դիտահայել, գանձ, որը կարող եք վայելել:

Կյանքը ֆիզիկական արքայությունում իրոք որ սքանչելի է,  նրա նպատակը ձեզ երջանկություն նվիրելն է՝ հայտարարման, արտահայտման և բավարարման միջոցների շնորհիվ գիտակցելու, թե Ով Եք Դուք Իրականում: Այդ պատճառով գնացեք ձեր այդ հրաշալի, ձեզանով իսկ ստեղծված աշխարհը և ձեր կյանքը դարձրեք ձեր մասին ձեր ամենասքանչելի պատկերացումների ամենանշանավոր հաստատումը:

Հիշեք, որ ամեն մի գործողություն՝ ինքնահաստատման գործողություն է: Ամեն մի միտք՝ ճանաչման էներգիա է կրում: Ամեն մի խոսք՝ հայտարարումն է նրա, ինչ ճշմարտություն է ձեր համար:

Հետևեցեք, որպեսզի գիտակցեք, թե ինչ եք անում այսօր: Հենց այդպե՞ս եք դուք ցանկանում ախտորոշել ձեզ:

Հետևեք, որպեսզի գիտակցեք, թե ինչ եք մտածում այսօր: Դա հենց այն է, ինչ դուք ցանկանում եք ստեղծե՞լ:

Գիտակցեք, թե ինչ եք անում այսօր: Դուք ցանկանում եք, որ հենց այդպե՞ս լինի:

Ձեր կյանքի ամեն պահ՝ սրբազան պահ է, արարման պահ: Ամեն պահ՝ նոր սկիզբ է: Ամեն պահ՝ դուք նորից եք ծնվում:

Դա ճանապարհ է դեպի Վարպետությունը: Դա ճամփորդություն է, որը ձեզ հեռու կտանի ձեր իսկ ստեղծած մղձավանջից և կբերի դեպի այն հրաշալի երազանքը, որն էլ պետք է լինի հենց ձեր կյանքը: 

Դա ճամփորդություն է, որը կբերի ձեզ ձեր Արարչի հետ նոր հանդիպմանը:

----------


## Sambitbaba

*14.	ԽՈՐՀՐԴԱԾՈՒՄ ՊԱՏՐԱՆՔՆԵՐԻ ՎՐԱ*


Ինչպես արդեն ասվել է, երբ մարդ հասնում է վարպետության, նրան այլևս ոչինչ չի կարող դժբախտացնել: Արդեն ասվել է նաև, որ կա մի գաղտնիք, որը Վարպետներին թույլ է տալիս լինել այդպիսին:

Ես արդեն բացահայտել եմ այն ձեր առջև, ուղղակի չանվանեցի դա “գաղտնիք”: Այդ պատճառով դուք կարող եք չհասկանալ, որ ամեն ինչի բանալին է՝ ըմբռնումը:

Նորից՝ ըմբռնումը: Ամբողջ գաղտնիքը սա է:

_Մասնատվածություն չկա_:

Այդ ըմբռնումը կարող է փոխել կյանքի մասին ձեր ողջ պատկերացումը: Այդ ըմբռնումը հանգում է մի փոքրիկ ֆրազի, որն ընդունակ է ձեր ամբողջ աշխարհը տակնուվրա անել:

ՄԵՆՔ ԲՈԼՈՐՍ ՄԵԿ ԵՆՔ:

Սա _իրոք որ_ ձեր աշխարհը շուռ է տալիս ոտքից գլուխ: Չէ՞ որ, երբ դուք գիտակցում եք, որ գոյություն ունի Մի բան և ընդամենը Մի բան, Մի իրականություն և ընդամենը Մի իրականություն, Մի Էություն և ընդամենը Մի Էություն, - դուք հասկանում եք, որ ինչ-որ մակարդակի վրա Մի Էությունը _միշտ հասնում է՝_ և պետք է հասնի, - _իր ցանկացածին_:

Այլ խոսքերով ասած, _Անհաջողություն չկա_:

Երբ դուք հասնում եք ըմբռնման այդ մակարդակին, դուք պարզ տեսնում եք, որ Անհաջողության բացակայության դեպքում Մի Էությունը ոչ մի բանի կարիք չունի:

Հետևաբար,_ Պահանջ չկա_:

Հանկարծակի, մտքի պայծառացման հետ մեկտեղ, ընկնում են բոլոր դիմակները: Ձեր կառուցած բոլոր պատրանքները սկսում են ինքնիրեն քարուքանդ լինել: Քանդվում են ոչ թե իրենք Պատրանքները, այլ այն կառույցները, որոնք նրանց վրա էին հենվել: Այսինքն, ձեր մշակույթի առասպելները, որոնց վրա դուք կառուցել էիք ձեր կյանքը:

Այդ բոլոր կառույցները ոչ ավելին էին, քան ձեզ անհրաժեշտ պատմություններ, որպեսզի ձեր կյանքն ընթանա հենց այստեղ և հենց հիմա, և Վերջնական Իրականության հետ ոչ մի ընդհանուր բան չունեն:

Այժմ, որպեսզի շարունակեք բարեշրջվել որպես տեսակ, ձեզ անհրաժեշտ է հրաժարվել այդ առասպելներից: Դրա համար տարբեր միջոցներ կան: Եվ դրանցից ամենաարդյունավետն է՝ հանգստությունը:

Հանգստության մեջ դուք կգտնեք ձեր իսկական էությունը: Հանգստության մեջ դուք կլսեք ձեր հոգու՝ և Աստծո, - շնչառությունը:

Ես ձեզ ասել եմ շատ անգամ և ասում եմ կրկին. Հանգստության մեջ դուք կգտնեք Ինձ:

Խորհրդածեք ամեն օր: հարցրեք ձեզ. կարո՞ղ եմ ես արդյոք ամեն առավոտ և ամեն երեկո տասնհինգ րոպե հատկացնել Աստծոն:

Եթե չեք կարող, եթե ժամանակ չունեք, եթե չափազանց ծանրաբեռնված եք, եթե չափից դուրս այլ բաներ կան, որ դուք պետք է անեք, - նշանակում է, դուք հափշտակված եք Պատրանքով ավելի, քան մտածում եք:

Եվ այնուամենայնիվ դեռ ուշ չէ՝ երբեք ուշ չէ, - ազատվել Պատրանքից, տեսնել նրա մեջ այն, ինչի համար այն նախատեսված է, և օգտագործել այն, որպեսզի ձեզ թույլ տաք ապրել Վերջնական Իրականությունը նրա, թե Ով Եք Դուք Իրականում:

Սկսեք նրանից, որպեսզի ամեն օր ձեր արթուն ժամանակվա մի փոկրիկ մաս առանձնացնեք՝ դա ամենն է, ինչ ձեզնից պահանջվում է, - Ինձ հետ մտերիմ զրույցի համար:

Ես կոչ եմ անում ձեզ սկսել Աստծո հետ միասնացումը: Ես հրավիրում եմ ձեզ ապրել Արարչի հետ հանդիպումը:

Միասնացման պահին դուք կիմանաք, որ Միասնությունը՝ ձեր գոյատևության միակ ճշմարտությունն է: Դուրս գալով խորհրդածումից, դուք կհասկանաք և կիմանաք սեփական փորձով, որ այդ ճշմարտության հերքումն է հենց հավերժացնում Պատրանքի նեգատիվ ազդեցությունը:

Պատրանքը նախատեսված է, որ ձեզ ուրախություն պատճառի: Այն պետք է ձեր գործիքը դառնար: Այն երբեք նախատեսված չի եղել նրա համար, որպեսզի ծանր բեռ դառնա և տանջի ձեզ, որպեսզի ձեր փորձությունն ու դժբախտությունը լինի: Եվ այն կդադարի այդ ամենը լինել, երբ դուք հասկանաք Վերջնական Իրականությունը. _Մասնատվածություն չկա_:

Ոչինչից ոչ մի բանի բաժանվածություն գոյություն չունի: Կա միայն Մի Բան: Կա միայն Միասնություն:

Դուք մասնատված չեք ոչ մեկմեկուց, ոչ Կյանքի մի որևէ մասնիկից: Ոչ էլ Ինձանից:

Քանի որ Մասնատվածություն չկա, պակաս լինել էլ _չի կարող_: Քանզի այն Միակը, Ինչը _Կա_, ինքնաբավարար է:

Քանի որ _Պակաս չկա_, չի կարող լինել նաև _Անհրաժեշտ Պայման_: Չէ՞ որ, երբ ոչինչի կարիք չունես, ուրեմն չկա ոչինչ, ինչ քեզ անհրաժեշտ է անել ինչ-որ բանի հասնելու համար:

Քանի որ ձեզ ոչինչ պետք չէ անել, ձեզ չեն դատի նրա համար, որ դուք այդ բանն արեցիք կամ չարեցիք:

Քանի որ _Դատաստան չկա_, դուք չեք կարող դատապարտված լինել:

Քանի որ _Պարսավանք չկա_, դուք վերջապես կիմանաք, որ սերը ոչ մի պայմաններ չի պահանջում:

Քանի որ _Պայմանավորվածություն չկա_, Աստծո Արքայության մեջ չկա ոչինչ և ոչ ոք, ինչն առավել է, քան մյուսները: Չկան տարակարգեր, ստորակարգություններ, չկա նա, ով ավելի մեծ սեր կվայելեր, քան մյուսները: Սերը՝ բացարձակ և կատարյալ ապրում է: Հնարավոր չէ սիրել թեթևակի կամ սիրել ուժեղ: Սերը չի կարող որոշվել քանակով: Կարելի է սիրել տարբեր կերպ, բայց ոչ տարբեր աստիճան:

Միշտ հիշեք սա:

_Սերը ենթակա չէ քանակական սահմանման_:

Այն կամ կա, կամ չկա, իսկ Աստծո Արքայությունում սերն առկա է հավերժ: Ահա թե ինչու Աստված՝ ոչ թե նա է, ով _բաժանում է_ սեր, Աստված նա է, ով հենց_ Ինքն Է_ Սեր:

Հիմա Ես ասում եմ, որ դուք և Ես՝ Մեկ Ենք, և այդպես է, որ կա: Դուք ստեղծված եք Իմ կերպ և նմանությամբ: Հետևաբար, դուք էլ եք սեր: Աշխարհում, որն այն է, Ինչը Դուք Եք Իրականում: Դուք սեր ստացողներ չեք, դուք՝ այն եք, ինչ ձգտում եք ստանալ: Դա մեծ գաղտնիք է և այդ գաղտնիքի ըմբռնումը փոխում է մարդկանց կյանքը:

Մարդիկ ամբողջ կյանք են ծախսում, որպեսզի գտնեն այն, ինչ արդեն ունեն: Նրանք ունեն այդ, քանզի _դա՝ հենց իրենք են_:

Ամենն, ինչ ձեզ պետք է սեր ունենալու համար՝ _լինել_ այդ սերը:

Դուք իմ սիրելիներն եք: Ձեզանից յուրաքանչյուրը: Ձեզանից ոչ ոգու Ես չեմ սիրում մյուսներից ավելի շատ, որովհետև ձեզանից ոչ մեկն _ավելի շատ Ես չէ_, քան մյուսները, - չնայած ոմանք ավելի շատ են հիշում Ինձ և, հետևաբար, ավելի մոտ են Իրական Եսին:

Ուղղակի մի մոռացեք ձեզ:

Սիրելիներ, եղեք Սեր:

_Արեք այդ, որպեսզի հիշեք Ինձ_:

Չէ՞ որ դուք բոլորդ՝ Իմ մասն եք, Աստծո Մարմնի անդամները: Եվ երբ դուք հիշում եք, թե Ով Եք Իրականում, դուք միանում եք Ինձ հետ, նորից դառնում եք Մի Մարմնի մասերը:

Կա միայն Մեկ Մարմին:

Մի Էություն:

Միշտ հիշեք այդ մասին:

Քանի որ _Առավելություն չկա_, ուրեմն չկա նաև նա, ով գիտի մյուսներից ավելի շատ, ով գիտի ավելի քիչ: Կան միայն նրանք, ով հիշում է ավելի շատ, և նրանք, ով հիշում է ավելի քիչ այն ամենից, ինչը հայտնի է միշտ:

_Անտեղյակություն չկա_:

Հիմա Ես եկել եմ, որպեսզի նորից ասեմ ձեզ հետևյալ ճշմարտությունները. Սերը պայմաններ չի պահանջում: Կյանքն անվերջ է: Աստված պահանջներ չունի: Եվ դուք՝ հրաշք եք: Հրաշքն Աստծո, արարված մարդկանցով:

Սա այն է, ինչը դուք միշտ ցանկանում էիք գիտենալ: Սա այն է, ինչ դուք արդեն գիտեիք ձեր սրտում և ինչը հերքում էր ձեր միտքը: Սա այն է, ինչ ժամանակ առ ժամանակ շշնջում է ձեր հոգին, երբ գոնե մի պահ լռում են ձեր մարմինը և ձեզ շրջապատող մարմինները:

Հերքել Ինձ ձեզանից պահանջում են նույն այն կրոնները, որոնք ձեզ կոչ են անում ճանաչել Ինձ: Որովհետև նրանք ասում են, որ դուք՝ Ես _չեմ_, իսկ Ես՝ դուք_ չեք_, և որ այդ մասին մտածելն անգամ մեղք է:

Մենք մեկ _չենք_, ասում են նրանք, մենք՝ Արարիչ ենք և արարվածներ: Բայց հենց հրաժարվելն ըմբռնման, որ դուք և Ես՝ Մեկ Ենք, - ամբողջ ցավի և տառապանքների պատճառն է ձեր կյանքում:

Հիմա Ես հրավիրում եմ ձեզ Աստծո հետ հանդիպմանը:

Դուք կգտնեք Արարչին ձեր ներսում:

----------


## Sambitbaba

*15.	ՊԱՏՐԱՆՔՆԵՐՆ ՕԳՏԱԳՈՐԾԵԼԸ*


Արարչի հետ հանդիպմանը նախապատրաստվելիս ձեզ լավ ծառայություն կարող է մատուցել պատրանքները դեն նետելու պատրաստակամությունը՝ ներառյալ այն Պատրանքը, որ դուք և Արարիչն առանձին եք:

Այստեղ մենք հենց դրանով ենք զբաղված: Հենց այդ է Աստծո հետ բոլոր զրույցների նպատակը: Չէ որ հիմա դուք ձգտում եք ապրել Պատրանքների _հետ_, այլ ոչ թե պատրանքների _մեջ_: Հենց այդ ազնիվ որոշումն է ձեզ բերել այստեղ, այս շփմանը:

Դուք արդեն սկսել եք հասկանալ, որ Պատրանքները թույլ կողմ ունեն: Այն պետք է որ մերկացներ բոլոր Պատրանքների սխալականությունը, բայց ինչ-որ տեղ հոգու խորքում մարդիկ գիտեին, որ չեն կարող _հրաժարվել_ պատրանքներից, հակառակ դեպքում կյանքից մի ինչ-որ շատ կարևոր բան կվերանար:

Եվ ճիշտ էին: Բայց նրանք սխալ գործեցին: Փոխարենը Պատրանքների մեջ պատրանքներ տեսնելու և դրանք օգտագործելու այն բանի համար, ինչի համար նրանք նախատեսված էին, մարդիկ որոշեցին, որ պետք է _ամրացնեն պատրանքների թույլ տեղը_:

Բայց ելքը ոչ թե ամրացնել, այլ հստակ տեսնելն է այդ թույլ տեղը և այդպիսով վերհիշելն այն, ինչ դուք գիտեք ձեր հոգու խորքում: Հենց այդ է պատճառը, որ դուք չեք կարողանում հրաժարվել պատրանքներից, առանց կենսականորեն կարևոր ինչ-որ բանից զրկվելու:

Ես արդեն բացատրել եմ սա ձեզ առաջ, մեր նախկին զրույցների ժամանակ: Այստեղ կբացատրեմ մեկ անգամ ևս, վերջին անգամ, որպեսզի ձեր վերհիշողությունները բացարձակ պարզ դառնան ձեզ:

Պատրանքների պատճառը՝_ մեկուսացված կոնտեքստային դաշտի_ ապահովումն է, որի ներսում դուք կկարողանայիք վերա-ստեղծել ձեզ նորից հաջորդ մեծ մեկնակերպի ձեր բոլոր պատկերացումներից ամենասքանչելիում այն մասին, թե Ով Եք Դուք:

Ինքը Տիեզերքը՝ հենց կոնտեքստային դաշտ է: Դա նրա ձևակերպումն է և նրա _նպատակը_: Այն ապահովում է կյանքի արտահայտման և նրա ֆիզիկական ընկալման եղանակները:

_Դուք_, ինչպես նաև ամենը և ամեն ինչ ձեր շուրջ, այդ կոնտեքստային դաշտի մեկուսացված մեկնակերպն եք: Այլ կերպ ասած, _մեկուսացված Աստված_:

Այդ մեկուսացված կոնտեքստից դուրս դուք կարող եք ճանաչել ձեզ միայն որպես Ամենը, Ինչ Կա: Իսկ Ամենը, Ինչ Կա, - չի կարող փորձել Իրեն որպես ամենը, ինչ կա, որովհետև այդ դեպքում ուրիշ ոչինչ չկա:

Եթե բացակայում է այն, ինչ դուք չեք, ուրեմն չկա նաև Այն, Ինչ Դուք _Եք_: Հնարավոր չէ նրան փորձել: Հնարավոր չէ նրան ճանաչել:

Ես արդեն ասել եմ ձեզ դա շատ անգամ:

Ասել եմ, որ արագի բացակայության դեպքում չկա “դանդաղ”: Վերևի բացակայության դեպքում չկա “ներքև”: Այստեղի բացակայության դեպքում չկա “այնտեղ”:

Հետևաբար, Պատրանքների բացակայության դեպքում դուք կգտնվեիք՝ բառի բուն իմաստով, - _ոչ այստեղ, և ոչ այնտեղ_:

Եվ ահա դուք բոլորդ միասին ստեղծեցիք այդ հրաշալի Պատրանքները: Աշխարհը՝ իսկ փաստորեն, Տիեզերքը, - ձեր սեփական արտադրանքն է: Այն ապահովեց ձեզ մի կոնտեքստային դաշտ, որի սահմաններում դուք կարող եք որոշել և հայտարարել, ստեղծել և արտահայտել, փորձել և բավարարել նրան, Ով Դուք Կաք Իրականում:

Դուք բոլորդ այդ ամենն անում եք: Մարդկանց հսկայական քանակություն: Ձեզանից ամեն մեկը, ով Աստվածային Ամբողջականության անհատականացումն է: Դուք, ամեն մեկը ձեզանից, ձգտում եք ճանաչել ձեզ, ձգտում եք վերջնականապես ձևավորվել:

Ո՞վ եք դուք: Դուք լա՞վն եք: Վա՞տն եք: Ի՞նչ ասել է “լավ”: Ի՞նչ ասել է “վատ”: Դուք մե՞ծ եք: Փո՞քր եք: Ի՞նչ ասել է “մեծ”: Ի՞նչ ասել է “փոքր”: Արդյո՞ք դուք այդպիսին եք: Իսկ ի՞նչ է նշանակում լինել հենց այդպիսին: Իրո՞ք դուք ինչ-որ զարմանալի մի բան եք:

Ահա միակ հարցը, որը միշտ հետաքրքրել է Աստծոն.

Ո՞վ Եմ Ես: Ո՞վ Եմ Ես: _Ո՞վ Եմ Ես_:

_Եվ ո՞վ լինեմ այժմ: Ի՞նչ եմ Ես ընտրում_:

Սա միակ հարցն է, որ նշանակություն ունի, և հենց այս հարցի լուծման համար է ձեր հոգին օգտագործում ձեր կյանքի յուրաքանչյուր պահը:

Ոչ թե նրա համար, որպեսզի իմանա: Այլ որպեսզի_ որոշի_: Չէ՞ որ ձեր կյանքը՝ ի հայտ բերելու պրոցես չէ, _այն արարման պրոցես է_:

Յուրաքանչյուր արարք՝ ինքնակողմնորոշման գործողություն է: 

Աստված ամեն ակնթարթ գտնվում է ինքնաարարման և ինքնափորձարկման պրոցեսի մեջ: _Դա հենց այն է, ինչ դուք անում եք այստեղ_: Եվ դուք անում եք դա նրա համար, որպեսզի փորձեք, թե Ով Եք Դուք Իրականում:

_Չկա ոչ մի բան, ինչ դուք չեք_: Դուք՝ ամենն եք, ինչ կա, դուք՝ այդ ամենն եք: Աստված Ամենն Է, Ինչ Կա: Աստված՝ Ամեն Ինչ Է: Այդ պատճառով նրա համար, որպեսզի դուք (Աստված) կարողանաք ճանաչել այս մասը,  որը դուք հիմա արտահայտում եք, դուք պետք է պատկերացնեք, որ գոյություն ունեն մասեր, որոնք դուք չեք: Դա Մեծ Պատկերացում է: Այդ ամենը՝ Կյանքի Պատրանքներն են:

Այդ պատճառով օգտագործեք Պատրանքները և երախտապարտ եղեք նրանց: Ձեր կյանքը՝ կախարդական ձեռնածություն է, իսկ կախարդն էլ հենց դուք եք: 

Հենց Պատրանքի հետ բախվելու պահին է արտահայտվում ամբողջ հրաշալիությունը նրա, թե Ով Եք Դուք Իրականում, - և դա հենց այն է, ինչից սկսվում է ճանապարհը դեպի Վարպետությունը: Այդ կոնտեքստում կարևոր է ընդունել, որ Պատրանքները կարող են շատ իրական թվալ:

Հասկանալը, որ Պատրանքները՝ պատրանք են, - դրանք օգտագործելու առաջին քայլն է այն նպատակով, որի համար դրանք նախատեսված են: Հաջորդ քայլը կլինի ձեր որոշումը, թե Պատրանքներն ինչ են նշանակում:

Վերջապես, դուք ընտրում եք Աստվածայինի (ձեր “Ես”-ի մասնիկի) տեսանկյունը, որը ցանկանում եք ապրել այն մեկուսացված կոնտեքստային դաշտում (այն, ինչը դուք անվանում եք “սիտուացիա” կամ “իրավիճակ”), որը ստեղծել եք ինքներդ:

Կարճ ասած, այդ պրոցեսը հետևյալն է.

*Ա. Պատրանքները տեսնել որպես պատրանք*:

*Բ. Որոշել, թե ինչ են նրանք նշանակում*:

*Գ. Նորից վերա-ստեղծել ինքդ քեզ*:

Գոյություն ունեն Տաս Պատրանքներն օգտագործելու բազմաթիվ միջոցներ, ինչպես նաև բազում միջոցներ՝ դրանք փորձելու համար: Դուք կարող եք ընտրել՝ փորձել դրանք որպես ներկա պահին գոյություն ունեցող փաստեր, կամ որպես անցյալի հիշողություններ: Պատրանքների օգտագործման հատկապես վերջին միջոցից են օգտվում առաջադեմ մշակույթներն ու էությունները:

Բարձր զարգացած էությունները շարունակում են գիտակցել Պատրանքները և երբեք չեն հրաժարվում նրանցից (չմոռանալով, որ Պատրանքների անհետանալը կբերեր իրենց կյանքի անհետանալուն այն ձևի մեջ, որի մեջ դուք այն գիտեք), բայց նրանք ապրում են դա որպես իրենց անցյալի մասնիկ, այլ ոչ թե որպես իրենց ներկա: Նրանք օգնում են մեկմեկու միշտ հիշել Պատրանքների մասին, բայց երբեք չապրել համաձայն Պատրանքների:

Բայց անկախ նրանից, ապրում եք դուք դրանք որպես ներկայի պահեր, կամ որպես հիշեցումներ անցյալից, - կարևոր է տեսնել նրանց մեջ այն, ինչ նրանք կան, - պատրանքներ: Այդ դեպքում դուք կարող եք օգտագործել դրանք ըստ ձեր հայեցողության:

Եթե դուք ցանկանում եք փորձել ձեր որոշակի տեսանկյունը, Պատրանքները ձեր գործիքը կլինեն: Նրանցից ամեն մեկը կարելի է օգտագործել, որպեսզի փորձեք բազմաթիվ տեսանկյունները նրա, թե Ով Եք Դուք, իսկ կարելի է նաև համակցել Պատրանքները, որպեսզի մի քանի տեսանկյուններ փորձեք միանգամից՝ կամ որպեսզի առանձին վերցրած տեսանկյունը փորձեք տարբեր միջոցներով:

Օրինակ, կարելի է համակցել Առաջին և Չորրորդ՝ Պահանջի և Պակասի Պատրանքները, - որպեսզի փորձեք ձեր իսկական էության որոշակի նրբերանգ, որը կարելի է անվանել ինքնավստահություն:

Դուք չեք կարող ինքնավստահ լինել, եթե չկա ոչինչ, ինչի հանդեպ զգացվում է այդ ինքնավստահությունը: Օգտագործելով Պակասի և Պահանջի Պատրանքները, դուք կարող եք սկզբում օգտվել “պակասի” մասին պատկերացումից, իսկ հետո հաղթահարել այն: Բազմիցս կրկնելով դա, դուք ձեր մեջ զարգացնում եք համոզվածության զգացումը, համոզվածությունը նրանում, որ ամենը, ինչի կարիքն ունեք, միշտ կա բավարար քանակությամբ: Այդ փորձը ստուգում և հաստատում է Վերջնական Իրականությունը:

Հենց դա նկատի ունեն, երբ ասում են, որ մարդ “հափշտակված է ինչ-որ գաղափարով”: Դուք ապրում եք ձեզ նորից վերա-ստեղծելու պրոցեսը՝ և դա _իսկական վերաստեղծում է_: 

Բերեմ անհամար օրինակներից ևս մեկը: Կարելի է որոշակի էֆեկտի կամ փորձի համար համակցել Երկրորդ և Վեցերորդ՝ Անհաջողության և Դատաստանի Պատրանքները: Դուք կարող եք ձեզ թույլ տալ պատկերացնել, որ անհաջողություն եք կրել, իսկ հետո դատել ձեզ դրա համար կամ ընդունել այլ մարդկանց դատաստանը: Հետո կարող եք վերևից նայել ձեր “անհաջողության” վրա, թափահարել բռունցքդ ու տոնել այդ հաղթանակը:

Դա հիանալի ապրում է, և ձեր մեծամասնությունը վերապահում է այն իրեն ոչ թե մեկ անգամ: Բայց եթե դրա հետ մեկտեղ դուք հաշվի չեք առնում այն փաստը, որ Անհաջողությունն ու Դատաստանը՝ Պատրանքներ են, - դուք կարող եք խրվել դրա մեջ, և շուտով այդ ամենը կսկսի ձեզ դառը իրականություն թվալ:

Հեռանալով կյանքի “դառը իրականությունից”, դուք հեռանում եք Պատրանքներից և սկսում եք տեսնել նրանց այնպիսին, ինչպիսին իրենք կան:

Պատրանքներից յուրաքանչյուրը կարելի է համակցել ցանկացած այլ Պատրանքի հետ՝ Բաժանվածությունը Պահանջի հետ, Պարսավանքը Առավելության հետ, Անտեղյակությունը Առավելության հետ, Պակասն ու Պարսավանքը Անհաջողության հետ և այլն: Առանձին վերցրած կամ մեկ այլի հետ համակցված Պատրանքները կառուցում են հիանալի _հակադրվող կոնցեպտուալ դաշտեր_, թույլատրելով ձեզ փորձել, թե Ով Եք Դուք Իրականում:

Ձեզ արդեն շատ անգամ է ասվել, որ հարաբերական աշխարհում չի կարելի փորձել, թե Ով Եք Դուք՝ այլ կերպ, քան տարածքում նրա, ինչը դուք չեք: Պատրանքների նշանակությունը հենց դրանում է՝ նրանք պատրանք են, կոտեքստ, որի սահմաններում դուք կարող եք ապրել ձեր գոյության յուրաքանչյուր տեսանկյուն, և հնարավորություն ունեք ընտրել Ամենաբարձր Տեսանկյունը նրա, ինչ դուք կարող եք ըմբռնել ցանկացած տրված պահի:

Այժմ դուք հասկանու՞մ եք: Այժմ դուք տեսնու՞մ եք:

Լավ: Իսկ հիմա եկեք մեկը մյուսի հետևից քննարկենք բոլոր Պատրանքներն այնպիսի օրինակներով, թե ինչպես կարելի է դրանք օգտագործել ինքդ քեզ նորից վերաստեղծելու համար այնպես, ինչպես դա նկարագրված է այստեղ:

----------


## Sambitbaba

**   *   **

Առաջին՝ _Պահանջի Պարտանքը_, կարելի է օգտագործել, փորձելու համար հսկայական ասպեկտը նրա, Ով Դուք Կաք, որը կարելի է արտահայտել հետևյալ կերպ. նա, ով _ոչնչի կարիք չունի_:

Գոյատևելու համար՝ դուք ոչ մի բանի կարիք չունեք, ինչպես նաև ոչ մի բանի կարիք չունեք հավերժ գոյատևելու համար էլ: Պահանջի Պատրանքը ստեղծում է կոնտեքստային դաշտ, որի շրջանակներում դուք կարող եք ստանալ այդ փորձը: Երբ դուք պատրանքի սահմաններից դուրս եք գալիս,  դուք ապրում եք Վերջնական Իրականությունը: Պատրանքը ստեղծում է կոնտեքստ, որի մեջ կարելի է հասկանալ Վերջնական Իրականությունը:

Վերջնական Իրականությունն այն է, որտեղ արդեն իսկ գոյություն ունի ամենն, ինչում, ինչպես դուք կարծում եք, կարիք ունեք: Այն գոյություն ունի ձեր ներսում: Ըստ էության, այդ հենց դուք եք: Դուք _այն_ եք, ինչի կարիքը զգում եք, - և, հետևաբար, ցանկացած պահի դուք տալիս եք ձեզ ամենն, ինչ պետք է ձեզ: Փաստորեն, դա նշանակում է, որ դուք ընդհանրապես ոչնչի կարիք չունեք: Որպեսզի հասկանաք դա, որպեսզի գիտենաք դա փորձով, դուք պետք է Պահանջի Պատրանքի մեջ պատրանք տեսնեք: Դուք պետք է նրա սահմաններից դուրս գաք:

Նրա սահմաններից դուրս գալու համար նայեք, թե ինչում, ինչպես ձեզ է թվում, հիմա կարիք ունեք՝ այսինքն, ձեր կարծիքով, ինչ դուք հիմա չունեք, և ինչ, ինչպես զգում եք, պետք է ունենաք, - իսկ հետո ուշադրություն դարձրեք այն բանի վրա, որ, չնայած դուք այդ չունեք, _բայց և այնպես, դեռ այստեղ եք_:

Դա շատ կարևոր եզրակացություն է: Եթե դուք այստեղ եք, հենց հիմա, առանց նրա, ինչում, ինչպես ձեզ է թվում, կարիք ունեք, - ուրեմն _ինչու՞ եք դուք մտածում, որ դրա կարիքն ունեք_:

Դա վճռական հարց է: Այն բացում է ոսկե դուռը՝ դուռը դեպի ամեն ինչ:

Հաջորդ անգամ, երբ ենթադրեք, որ ձեզ ինչ-որ բան է պետք, հարցրեք ձեզ. “Ինչու՞ եմ ես մտածում, թե դա ինձ պետք է:

Դա շատ ազատագրող հարց է: Դա ազատություն է, արտահայտված ինը բառով:

Տեսնելով ամեն ինչ այնպես, ինչպես որ այն կա, դուք կհասկանաք, որ ոչ մի բանի կարիք _չունեք_, որ երբեք դրա կարիքը չեք ունեցել, որ _դուք այդ ամենը հորինում եք_:

Դուք նույնիսկ ձեր շնչած օդի կարիքը չունեք: Դուք այդ կհասկանաք ձեր մահվան ակնթարթին: Օդը՝ այն է, ինչի կարիք ունի ձեր մարմինը, իսկ դուք՝ ձեր մարմինը չեք:

Ձեր մարմինը մի բան է, ինչը ձեզ է պատկանում, բայց այն դուք չեք: Դա զարմանալի գործիք է: Եվ չնայած դրան, արարման պրոցեսը շարունակելու համար, դուք այս պահին ձեզ պատկանող մարմնի կարիքը չունեք:

Այս տեղեկությունը կարող է հաճելի լինել էզոթերիկական տեսանկյունից, բայց այն չի միջնորդում փոքրացնել ձեր վախը սեփական մարմնի ընտանիքի, ներկա իրավիճակների կորստի առջև: 
Փոքրացնել այդ վախը թույլ է տալիս չկապնվածությունը՝ Վարպետների պրակտիկան: Նախքան պնդելը, թե կյանքը՝ պատրանք է, Վարպետները սովորել են հասնել չկապնվածության: Նրանց համար, ովքեր աշխատում են վարպետության մակարդակի վրա, դրանում համոզվելու համար հաճախ պահանջվում է փորձ, որը դուք մահ եք անվանում:

Երբ դուք գտնվում եք ձեր մարմնից դուրս (այսինքն, երբ դուք “մահացել” եք) դուք անմիջապես հասկանում եք, որ գոյության այդ վիճակը բոլորովին էլ այն սարսափազդու ապրումը չէ, որի մասին լսել  էիք, դուք հայտնաբերում եք, որ իրականում դա հիանալի, զարմանալի ապրում է: Դուք տեսնում եք նաև, որ այդ վիճակը շատ ավելի գերադասելի է, քան կապված լինել քո ֆիղիկական կաղապարին, ինչպես նաև գերադասելի է_ ցանկացած_ կապվածություններից:

Բայց, կյանքի սքանչելիությունն իմանալու համար, և իմանալու համար, թե Ով Եք Դուք, ձեզ պետք չէ սպասել, թե երբ եք լքելու ձեր ֆիզիկական կաղապարը. Դուք կարող եք ղեկավարել ձեր Կյանքը, գտնվելով ձեր ֆիզիկական մարմնի մեջ: Դա կարելի է անել, չկապնվածության հասնելով _մինչև_ ձեր մահը: Եվ դա կարող եք անել, դուրս գալով Պահանջի Պատրանքի սահմաններից:

Այդ ելքն ուղեկցվում է ինչպես կյանքի, այնպես էլ մահվան ավելի խորին ըմբռնմամբ, ներառյալ գիտելիքը, որ մահն այն իմաստով, ինչպես դուք այն հասկանում եք, գոյություն չունի և որ Կյանքը շարունակվում է հավերժ: Երբ դուք հասկանում եք դա, հնարավոր է դառնում չկապնվածությունը Կյանքում ամեն ինչի հանդեպ՝ ներառյալ Ինքը Կյանքը: Չէ որ այժմ դուք գիտեք, որ, հաշվի առնելով, որ կյանքը հավերժ է, _դուք կարող եք նորից ունենալ այդ կապնվածությունը, ինչպես նաև ուրիշները, որոնք, ինչպես դուք կարծում էիք, դուք այլևս երբեք չեք փորձի_:

Ձեր բոլոր երկրային կապնվածություններն, ըստ էության, դուք կարող եք փորձել այն վիճակում, որն անվանում եք “կյանք մահից հետո”, _կամ ցանկացած ապագա կյանքում_, այնպես որ դուք այնպիսի զգացում կունենաք, ասես երբեք ոչինչ չեք կորցրել: Աստիճանաբար, գիտակցելով աճի անընդմեջ լայնացման սքանչելի հնարավորությունները, որոնք ձեզ է ներկայացնում ձեր երբեք չավարտվող Կյանքը, դուք կազատվեք ձեր կապնվածություններից:

Եվ չնայած դրան, դուք երբեք չեք դադարի սիրել նրանց, ում սիրում եք այս կամ ցանկացած ձեր այլ կյանքում, և ցանկացած ժամանակ, երբ որ ցանկանաք, դուք նրանց հետ ամբողջական Միասնություն կապրեք Էության մակարդակի վրա:

Բավական է զգաք, որ կարոտել եք մեկին, ով ֆիզիկական մարմնի մեջ ապրում է Երկրի վրա, և դուք կարող եք հայտնվել նրա կողքին մտքի արագությամբ:

Եթե դուք զգաք, որ կարոտել եք մեկին, ով արդեն լքել է իր մարմինը, կարոտել եք սիրելի մարդու, ով մահացել է ձեզանից առաջ, դուք կարող եք նորից հանդիպել նրան ձեր մահից հետո, եթե դա կլինի ձեր ընտրությունը, կամ ցանկացած այլ պահի, երբ ցանկանաք, - նույնպես ձեր մտքի արագությամբ:

Դա ընդամենը մի մասն է հրաշքների, որոնք սպասում են ձեզ: Ես կպատմեմ ձեզ ավելին՝ նշանակալիորեն ավելին, - մեր հաջորդ զրույցում, որը պետք է կենտրոնացած լինի Աստծո հետ միասին մահանալու ապրումների վրա:

Դուք չեք կարող մահանալ առանց Աստծո, բայց դուք կարող եք պատկերացնել, թե անում եք այդ: Դա կարծեցյալ դժոխք է, ինչի հանդեպ վախը հենարանն է ձեր ապրած ցանկացած այլ վախի: Բայց դուք վախենալու ոչինչ չունեք, և ոչնչի կարիք չունեք, որովհետև դուք ոչ միայն չեք կարող մահանալ առանց Աստծո, դուք նաև չեք կարող ապրել առանց Աստծո:

Քանզի Ես՝ դուք եմ, իսկ դուք՝ Ես, - մենք չենք կարող բաժան լինել մեկմեկուց: Դուք չեք կարող մահանալ առանց Ինձ, որովհետև “առանց Ինձ”՝ դա մի վիճակ է, որի մեջ դուք երբեք չեք կարող հայտնվել:

Ես Աստված Եմ, և Ես Ամենն Եմ, Ինչ Կա: Քանի որ դուք՝ մասն եք Ամենի, Ինչ Կա, _Ես այն եմ, ինչ եք դուք_: Գոյություն չունի այնպիսի մի մաս, որ Իմ մասը չլինի:

Իսկ եթե Ամենն, Ինչ Կա, միշտ ձեզ հետ է, նշանակում է, դուք ոչնչի կարիքը չունեք՝ և դա ձեր կյանքի ճշմարտությունն է: Երբ դուք բավական խորը հասկանաք սա, կսկսեք ձեր մարմնի մեջ լրիվ այլ կերպ ապրել: Դուք ոչնչից չեք վախենա՝ և հենց այդ անվախությունն ինքը ձեզ երանություն կպարգևի, չէ՞ որ վախի բացակայության դեպքում չկա ոչինչ, ինչից պետք է վախենալ:

Եվ հակառակը, վախի առկայությունը դեպի ձեզ է ձգում ամենն, ինչից վախենում եք: Վախը հզոր զգացմունք է, իսկ հզոր զգացմունքը՝ էներգիա է շարժման մեջ, որն արարող ուժ ունի: Հենց այդ է, որ դրդում է Ինձ ասել.

“_Դուք վախենալու ոչինչ չունեք, բացի վախը_”:

Ապրել առանց վախի, նշանակում է գիտենալ, որ կյանքում յուրաքանչյուր արդյունք սքանչելի է, ներառյալ արդյունքը, որից դուք ամենաշատն եք վախենում, այսինքն մահը:

Ես ասում եմ ձեզ դա այստեղ: Ես այժմ տալիս եմ ձեզ այդ տեղեկությունը: Եթե դուք քիչ ավելի ուշադիր նայեք ձեր կյանքին, կտեսնեք, որ ձեր կյանքի հաջորդ պահն ընկնելու համար ամեն անհրաժեշտ բան դուք միշտ ունեցել եք և վերջին հաշվով դա բերել է ձեզ այնտեղ, որտեղ դուք գտնվում եք հիմա: Դրա ապացույցն այն է, որ դուք հիմա այստեղ եք: Դուք կարող եք ցանկանալ էլի ինչ-որ բան, բայց ոչ մի բանի _կարիքը չունեք: Ձեր բոլոր պահանջները բավարարվում են_:

Դա ցնցող հայտնագործություն է, և այն միշտ համապատասխանում է ճշմարտությանը: Հակառակի ցանկացած պատկերացում՝ Իրական Թվացող Սուտ Ապացույց է*: Եվ այսպես, “Մի վախեցեք, քանզի Ես ձեր հետ եմ”:

Երբ դուք գիտեք, որ ամեն ինչ դեպի ձեզ կդառնա  լավագույն կերպով և չկա ոչինչ, ինչից կարելի էր վախենալ, իրավիճակները, որոնք դուք երբևիցէ ախտորոշել էիք որպես սարսափելի, կդիտվեն լրիվ այլ լույսի տակ: Ըստ էության, նրանք դիտվում են լույսի, այլ ոչ թե մթի մեջ, և դուք սկսում եք ձեր վախն “արկած” անվանել:

Նման վերակոնտեքստավորումն ի վիճակի է փոխել ձեր ամբողջ կյանքը: Դուք կարող եք ապրել, չիմանալով, թե ինչ է վախը, կարող եք ապրել երջանկությունն, ինչի համար հենց ստեղծված եք: Պահանջի Պատրանքի՝ որպես պատրանք ընդունումը ձեզ թույլ է տալիս օգտագործել այն այն նպատակների համար, որոնց համար այն նախատեսված էր՝ որպես գործիք, որը ձեզ թույլ է տալիս ապրել այդ երանությունը և ճանաչել ձեզ որպես նա, Ով Դուք Կաք Իրականում: 

Օրինակ, երբ դուք օգտագործում եք այն Պատրանքը, որ իբր ձեր մարմնի պահանջն ունեք, դա ստիպում է ձեզ պաշտպանել ձեր մարմինը, խնամել այն, հետևել, որ այն չվնասվի: Դա ձեզ թույլ է տալիս ձեր և ձեր մարմնի փոխհարաբերոություններն օգտագործել ավելի մեծ երանության համար, ինչի համար էլ հենց նրանք նախատեսված էին:

Նույնը կարելի է ասել ամենի մասին, ինչում, ըստ ձեր կարծիքի, դուք պահանջ եք զգում: Օգտագործեք այն, ինչ պատկերացրել եք: _Օգտագործեք_ այդ ամենը գործնականորեն: Բայց հիշեք, որ դա նախատեսված է նրա համար, որպեսզի ծառայի ձեզ այն դեպքում, երբ դուք տեսնում եք, որ դա Պատրանք է: Հենց որ սկսում եք հավատալ, որ Պատրանքն իրական բան է, հաշվենկատությունը (Պատրանքի լրիվ նպատակաուղղված օգտագործումը) դուք դարձնում եք վախ և սկսում եք կառչել նրանից: Սերը դառնում է տիրապետում, իսկ տիրապետումը դառնում է մոլագարություն: Դուք ընկնում եք կախվածության թակարդը: Դուք մոլորվում եք Պատրանքի մեջ:

Իսկ երբ մոլորվում եք Պատրանքի մեջ, դուք մոլորվում եք իսկապես: Չէ որ  Պահանջի Պատրանքը՝ բոլոր Պատրանքներից մեծագույնն է: Դա Առաջին և ամենահզոր Պատրանքն է: Դա Պատրանք է, որի վրա հիմնվում են մնացած բոլորը: Նա, Ով Դուք Կաք, - նա է, ով պահանջ չունի, իսկ Պատրանքը որպես իրականություն տեսնելու դեպքում դուք կորցնում եք հենց նրան, _Ով Դուք Կաք_:

Մարդու մասին հաճախ են ասում, որ “նա ուղղակի փորձում է գտնել իրեն”: Եվ դա _շատ ճիշտ _ է ասված: Այն, ինչ դուք փորձում եք գտնել, ձեր “ես”-ն է: Բայց դրսում այդ “ես”-ը դուք ոչ մի տեղ չեք գտնի: Այն, ինչ փնտրում եք, կարելի է գտնել միայն ներսում:

Հիշեք, թե Ես ինչ եմ ձեզ ասել. _Եթե դուք չեք գնում ներս, դուք գնում եք դուրս_:

Միայն ներսում կարող եք գտնել “Ինչու՞ եմ ես մտածում, իբր ինձ անհրաժեշտ են ինձանից դուրս գտնվող այս մարդը, տեղը կամ իրը” հարցի պատասխանը: Միայն ներսում կարող եք վերհիշել, որ դրանք ձեզ պետք չեն: Այդ ժամանակ կհասկանաք, թե ինչ է նշանակում. “_Ինչ-որ ժամանակ ես կորցրել էի ինձ, բայց հիմա գտա ինձ_”:

Այն, ինչ ցանկանում եք գտնել, ձեր իսկական էությունն է: Դուք օգտագործում եք Առաջին Պատրանքը, որպեսզի փորձեք ձեզ որպես մի Աստվածային էություն, ով ոչնչի կարիք չունի, որովհետև նրա ցանկացած պահանջ միշտ բավարարվում է: Երբ դուք արթնանաք և սկսեք հասկանալ այդ ճշմարտությունը, ավելի ու ավելի շատ կզգաք այն ձեր իրականության մեջ: Եվ բառի բուն իմաստով կդառնաք նա, ով, ինչպես գիտեք, դուք պետք է լինեք:

Միշտ հիշեք սա:

_Դուք դառնում եք նա, ով, ինչպես գիտեք, դուք պետք է լինեք_:
- - - - - - - - - -
* Անգլերենում այս չորս բառերի առաջին տառերը՝ False Evidnece Appearing Real – կազմում են ՎԱԽ բառը՝ FEAR:

----------


## Sambitbaba

**   *   **


Երկրորդ՝ _Անհաջողության Պատրանքը_, կարող է օգտագործվել նրա համար, որպեսզի դուք փորձեք անհաջողություն կրելու ձեր սեփական անկարողությունը, ինչում էլ որ լինի:

Ինչ էլ որ անեք, դա չի կարող դառնալ անհաջողություն՝ դա ընդամենը մասն է այն պրոցեսի, որը դուք ապրում եք, որպեսզի հասնեք նրան, ինչին ցանկանում եք հասնել և ինչ ցանկանում եք փորձել:

Դուք ցանկանում եք փորձել, թե Ով Եք Դուք: Եվ չեք կարող փորձել դա, եթե բացակայում է այն, ինչ դուք չեք: Այդ պատճառով գիտեցեք, որ երբ փորձում եք այն, ինչ դուք չեք, դա ոչ թե_ չհաջողված_ փորձ է, այլ _միջոց_՝ փորձել, թե Ով Եք Դուք:

Այն, ինչ հիմա ասվեց, շատ կարևոր է, չնայած նրան, որ հեշտ է անցնել նման պնդման կողքով և չնկատել նրա խորին իմաստը: Այդ պատճառով Ես պատրաստ եմ կրկնել.

Երբ դուք փորձում եք այն, ինչ դուք չեք, դա ոչ թե _չհաջողված_ փորձ է, այլ _միջոց_՝ փորձել, թե Ով Եք Դուք:

Այդ պատճառով, երբ ձեր կյանքում հայտնվում է այն, ինչ դուք “անհաջողություն” եք համարում, ընդունեք այն սիրով, մի դատապարտեք և մի համարեք այն անտեղի մի բան: Քանզի այն, ինչին դուք դիմադրում եք, համառում է, իսկ այն, ինչին նայում եք, անհետանում է, այսինքն, կորցնում է իր պատրանքային ձևը: Դուք տեսնում եք, ինչի համար է այն իրականում ստեղծված, և ճիշտ նույնպես տեսնում եք, թե Ով Եք Դուք Իրականում:

Երբ դուք, կիրառելով ձեր ձեռք բերած իմաստությունը, օգտագործում եք Անհաջողության Պատրանքը, որպեսզի ուշադրություն դարձնեք այն բանի վրա, ինչ դուք պետք է սովորեք (վերհիշեք) կյանքի մասին, պատրանքը դառնում է գործիք, որը ձեզ թույլ է տալիս նկատել, որ դուք միշտ հաջողության եք հասնում:

Ավելի հեշտ ասած, Անհաջողության Պատրանքի սահմաններից դուրս գալու համար, ձեզ պետք է ամեն ինչին նայել որպես հաջողության մի մասի: Ձեզ ամեն ինչ դեպի ձեր հաջողությունն է տանում, ստեղծում է ձեր հաջողությունը, հանդիսանում է մասն այն պրոցեսի, որի օգնությամբ դուք զգում եք ձեր հաջողությունը:

Շատերը բնազդաբար են դա հասկանում: Նրանց թվին են պատկանում գիտնականները: Սկսելով մի կարևոր էքսպերիմենտ, նրանք ոչ միայն նախատեսում են անհաջողության հնարավորությունը, _նրանք ողջունում են այն_: Չէ որ իսկական գիտնականը լավ է հասկանում, որ “չստացված” էքսպերիմենտն իրականում ոչ թե “չի ստացվել”, այլ միայն հուշել է ճանապարհը դեպի հաջողություն:

Այն, ինչ աշխատում է “այնպես, ինչպես դուք սպասում էիք”, - չի կարելի հաջողության սահմանում համարել, իսկ այն, ինչ չի աշխատում “այնպես, ինչպես սպասում էիք”, - չի կարելի համարել անհաջողության սահմանում: Եթե դուք ապրեք երկար կյանք, կգա ժամանակ, երբ կսկսեք պնդել, որ արդարացի է ճիշտ հակառակը:

Այն, ինչը դուք համայն անհաջողություն եք համարում, իրականում հաջող էքսպերիմենտ է: Ուրեմն ինչպե՞ս այն կարող է _անհաջողություն  լինել_:

Բայց և այնպես Անհաջողության _Պատրանքն_  անհրաժեշտ է, որպեսզի կարողանաք ապրել հաջողության արբեցումը: Եթե ամեն ինչում “հաջողություն” լիներ, դուք ոչ մի բանի մեջ հաջողություն չէիք զգա: Ուղղակի կզգայիք, որ անում եք այն, ինչ անում եք, բայց ոչ կկարողանայիք ձեր գործողությունները հաջող համարել, ոչ էլ, հասկանալով, թե Ով Եք Դուք, ապրել որևէ զարմանք կամ երանություն, քանզի չէր լինի այն կոնտեքստուալ դաշտը, որի մեջ դա կարելի է նկատել:

Եթե դուք, ֆուտբոլ խաղալիս, առաջին իսկ փորձից գրավում եք դարպասը, դա, իհարկե, բուռն ուրախություն է պատճառում: Բայց եթե ձեր _բոլոր_ փորձերն ավարտվեին դարպասի գրավմամբ, շուտով դա կդադարեր ուրախություն պատճառել: Ձեզ համար դա ոչինչ չէր նշանակի: Հաջող փոխանցումներից _բացի_, ուրիշ ոչինչ չէր լինի և լրիվ անիմաստ կլիներ դարպասը գրավելը:

Կյանքում ամեն ինչ բոլորաշրջանային բնույթ ունի: Եվ հենց այդ բոլորապտույտներն են իմաստ տալիս կյանքին:

Իրականում_ չկա այնպիսի բան, ինչ անհաջողությունն է_:  Կա միայն հաջողություն, որն արտահայտում է իր բազում ասպեկտները: Չկա նաև այնպիսի բան, ինչ Աստծո բացակայությունն է: Կա միայն Աստված, ով արտահայտում է Իր բազմաթիվ ասպեկտները:

Զուգահեռը զգու՞մ եք: Մոդելը տեսնու՞մ եք:

Այս հասարակ մոտեցումը փոխում է ամեն ինչ: Երբ դա ձեզ պարզ դառնա, դուք երախտագիտություն և զարմանք կապրեք:  Երախտագիտություն ձեր կյանքի բոլոր “անհաջողությունների” համար և զարմանք, որ ձեզ այդքան երկար ժամանակ պահանջվեց, որպեսզի հասկանաք, թե ինչ գանձ է ձեզ տրված:

Դուք, վերջապես, կհասկանաք, որ իրոք՝ “Ես ձեզ միայն հրեշտակներ եմ ուղարկում” և “Ես ձեզ միայն հրաշքներ եմ տալիս”:

Այն պահին, երբ դուք հասկանաք դա, դուք կհասկանաք, որ երբեք չեք կարող հաջողության չհասնել:

Միշտ հիշեք այդ մասին.

_Դուք երբեք չեք կարող հաջողության չհասնել:_

----------


## Sambitbaba

**   *   **

Երրորդ՝ Մասնատվածության Պատրանքը,  կարելի է օգտագործել նրա համար, որպեսզի զգաք ձեր միասնությունն ամեն ինչում:

Եթե դու ինչ-որ բանի հետ միասնացած ես երկար ժամանակ, գալիս է մի պահ, երբ ընդհանրապես դադարում ես նկատել, որ “դու” գոյություն ունես: “Ես”-ի՝ որպես առանձին էության պատկերացումն աստիճանաբար չքանում է:

Դա հաճախ զգում են մարդիկ, ովքեր երկար ժամանակ միասին են եղել: Նրանք սկսում են կորցնել իրենց անհատականությունը: Դա հրաշալի է՝ մի որոշ ժամանակ: Բայց, երբ Միասնությունը զգում ես միշտ, հրաշքի զգացումը սկսում է կորչել, քանզի Մասնատվածության բացակայության դեպքում Միասնությունը՝ ոչինչ է:  Այն արդեն ընկալվում է ոչ թե որպես էքստազ, այլ որպես դատարկություն: Մասնատվածության բացակայության դեպքում _երբ էլ որ լինի_,  Միասնությունը՝ խաբուսիկ բան է:

Ահա թե ինչու եմ Ես հաղորդում ձեզ այս բառերը.

_Թող ձեր մոտիկության մեջ տարածություն լինի_:

Ըմպեք լիքը բաժակից, բայց ոչ միևնույն: Միևնույն շինությունն իրենց վրա կրող սյուներն իրարից բաժան են կանգնած, և ջնարի լարերն էլ առանձին են իրարից, չնայած նրանց թրթիռները միևնույն երաժշտությունն են ծնում:

Կյանքում ամեն ինչ՝ Միասնության և Մասնատվածության փորձության պրոցես է, Միասնության և Մասնատվածության: Դա կյանքի ռիթմն է: Ըստ էության դա ռիթմ է, որը հենց Ինքը Կյանք է ստեղծում:

Ես ասում եմ ձեզ նորից. Կյանքն, ինչպես և ամեն ինչ նրա մեջ՝ բոլորաշրջան է: Բոլորաշրջան, որն ամփոփված է այս և այն կողմ շարժման մեջ: Միասին – առանձին: Միասին – առանձին:

Նույնիսկ երբ օբյեկտներն առանձին են, նրանք միևնույն է, միասին են, որովհետև անհնար է իսկապես առանձնանալ, կարելի է միայն դառնալ ավելի շատ: Այդ պատճառով, եթե նույնիսկ ինչ-որ բան առանձնացված է թվում, միևնույն է, այն՝ ամբողջի մասնիկն է, իսկ դա նշանակում է, որ իրականում մասնատվածություն չկա:

Ձեր ողջ Տիեզերքը երբևիցէ այնքան միասնական է եղել, որ անհնար է այդ հասկանալ, այն ստեղծված է եղել անվերջանալի փոքրիկ կետի մեջ՝ ավելի փոքր, քան մինչև այս նախադասության վերջն ընկած ժամանակի հատվածը: Հետո տեղի ունեցավ Պայթյունը, բայց իրականում կետը _չմասնատվեց_՝  այն դարձավ ավելի շատ:

Աստված չի կարող Իրեն մասերի բաժանել: Մեզ կարող է թվալ, թե մենք գալիս ենք _առանձին_*, բայց իրականում մենք ուղղակի դառնում ենք_ մասնիկ_: Մեր իսկական Միասնությունը փորձվում է կրկին, երբ մենք “նորից մասնիկներ ենք դառնում” և վերհիշում ենք**:

Երբ դուք տեսնում եք այլ մարդկանց, ովքեր թվում են ձեզանից առանձնացված, ավելի խորը նայեք նրանց: Նայեք նրանց_ ներսը_:  Նայեք քիչ երկար, և դուք կընկալեք նրանց էությունը:

Իսկ հետո, նրանց մեջ, դուք կհանդիպեք ձեզ սպասող ձեզ:

Երբ դուք ձեր աշխարհում տեսնում եք մի բան, ինչն առանձնացված է թվում ձեզանից՝ բնության մի մաս, կյանքի մի այլ տեսանկյուն, - ավելի խորը նայեք դրան: Նայեք դրա _ներսը_:  Նայեք քիչ ավելի երկար, և դուք կընկալեք այդ երևույթի էությունը:

Իսկ հետո, նրանց մեջ, դուք կհանդիպեք ձեզ սպասող ձեզ:

Այդ պահին դուք կհասկանաք բոլոր այդ իրերի Միասնությունը: Իսկ երբ Միասնության զգացումն աճի, թախիծն ու տառապանքը կհեռանան ձեր կյանքից, որովհետև տառապանքը՝ մասնատվածության ռեակցիան է, իսկ թախիծը՝ հայտարարումն է նրա ճշմարտության մասին: Բայց դա խաբուսիկ ճշմարտություն է: Դա այն է, ինչը ճշմարտություն է թվում: Դա վերջնական ճշմարտություն չէ:

Ինչ-որ մեկից կամ ինչ-որ բանից իսկական մասնատվածությունն ուղղակի անհնարին է:

Դա պատրանք է:

Դա հիանալի պատրանք է, չէ որ այն ձեզ թույլ է տակլիս ապրել Միաձուլման էքստազը, և չնայած դրան այն ընդամենը պատրանք է:

Օգտագործեք Մասնատվածության Պատրանքը, ինչպես արհեստավորն իր գործիքն է օգտագործում: Այդ գործիքի օգնությամբ ստեղծեք ձեր լիիրավ միասնացման փորձը, օգտագործեք այդ գործիքը, որպեսզի նորից ու նորից վերա-ստեղծեք այդ փորձը:

Երբ ամեն տեղ, ուր էլ նայեք, միայն ձեզ եք տեսնում, դուք նայում եք Աստծո աչքերով: Եվ երբ տեսնում եք, որ այդ Միասնությունն աճում է, ցավն ու հիասթափությունն անհետանում են ձեր կյանքից:

Միշտ հիշեք այդ մասին.

_Երբ տեսնում եք, որ Միասնությունն աճում է, ցավն ու հիասթափությունն անհետանում են ձեր կյանքից_:
- - - - - - - - - - - 
*Բառախաղ. “We can appear, to have come apart, but we have all simply become a part”. 
** Ուոլշն այս միտքն արտահայտում է մեկ բառով՝ re-member: remember - վերհիշել, re-member – նորից անդամ:

----------


## Sambitbaba

**   *   **

Չորրորդ՝ _Պակասի Պատրանքը_, կարելի է օգտագործել ամեն ինչում առատություն զգալու համար:

Աստված տիրապետում է առատության, և նույնը կարելի է ասել նաև ձեր մասին: Էդեմի այգում դուք ունեիք ամեն ինչ, բայց չգիտեիք այդ: Ձեր կյանքը հավերժ էր, բայց դա նշանակյություն չուներ ձեր համար: Այդ ամենը ձեր վրա որևէ ազդեցություն չէր թողնում,  քանզի դուք ուրիշ ոչինչ չգիտեիք:

Եդեմական Այգին՝ առասպել է, բայց այն նախատեսված է նրա համար, որպեսզի արտահայտի մեծագույն ճշմարտությունը: Երբ դուք ամեն ինչ ունեք, բայց դրա հետ մեկտեղ չգիտեք, որ ամեն ինչ ունեք, - դուք ոչինչ չունեք:

Միակ միջոցը ձեր համար՝ գիտենալ, թե ինչ է նշանակում ունենալ ամեն ինչ, - ինչ-որ մի պահ ունենալ ավելի քիչ, քան ամեն ինչ: Այստեղից էլ՝ Պակասի Պատրանքը:

Այդ պակասը պետք է բարեմաղթանք դառնար, նրա օգնությամբ դուք կարող էիք ճանաչել և փորձել իսկական առատությունը, ինչին տիրապետում եք: Բայց, այդ փորձը ձեռք բերելու համար, անհրաժեշտ է դուրս գալ Պատրանքի սահմաններից, այսինքն՝ տեսնել Պատրանքը _որպես_ պատրանք և դուրս գալ նրանից:

Ահա Պակասի Պատրանքի սահմաններից դուրս գալու միջոց. Լրացրեք այն պակասը, որը դուք ձեզանից _դուրս_ տեսնում եք: Չէ՞ որ հենց այստեղ է ստում Պատրանքը. ձեզանից դուրս: Հետևաբար, եթե ձեզանից դուրս տեսնում եք պակաս,_ լրացրեք այդ պակասը_:

Եթե տեսնում եք սոված մարդիկ, կերակրեք նրանց:

Եթե տեսնում եք հագուստի կարիք ունեցող մարդկանց, հագցրեք նրանց:

Եթե տեսնում եք օթևանի կարիք ունեցող մարդկանց՝ օթևանեք նրանց:

Այդժամ դուք կտեսնեք, որ ինքներդ ոչինչի պակաս չունեք:

Որքան էլ որ քիչ ունենաք այս կամ այն բանը, դուք միշտ կգտնեք նրան, ով ավելի քիչ ունի: Գտեք այդ մեկին և տվեք նրան ինչ-որ բան ձեր առատությունից:

Ջանացեք ոչ թե ստացող լինել, այլ՝ աղբյուր:

Օգնեք ուրիշին ունենալ այն, ինչ ցանկանում եք ինքներդ ունենալ:

Այն, ինչ ցանկանում եք ապրել, օգնեք ապրել ուրիշին:

Անելով դա, դուք կհիշեք, որ միշտ էլ ունեիք այդ ամենը: 

Ահա թե ինչու է ասված. “Արեք ուրիշների համար այն, ինչ դուք կուզեիք, որ նրանք անեն ձեզ համար”: 

Այդ պատճառով, պետք չէ փնտրել շուրջբոլորը: Ի՞նչ ուտենք: Ի՞նչ խմենք: Նայեք երկնքի թռչուններին: Նրանք ոչինչ չեն ցանում, չեն հնձում, և այնուհանդերձ բավարար ուտելիք ունեն:

Եվ հետո, ո՞վ ձեզանից, տագնապելով, կարող է իր կյանքում ինչ-որ բան ավելացնել:

Եվ մի հարցրեք. ի՞նչ հագնենք: Նայեցեք, թե ինչպես են շուշաններն աճում. չեն աշխատում, չեն գործում; բայց ասում եմ ձեզ, որ նույնիսկ Սողոմոնն իր ամբողջ փառքով չի հագնվել այնպես, ինչպես շուշաններից յուրաքանչյուրը:

Այդ պատճառով սկզբում փնտրեք Աստծո Արքայությունը, և այդ ամենը կգա դեպի ձեզ:

Իսկ ինչպե՞ս կարող եք փնտրել Աստծո Արքայությունը: Ստեղծելով Աստծո Արքայությունն ուրիշների համար: _Լինելով_  Աստծո Արքայություն, որտեղ ուրիշները կարող են թաքստոց և ուժ գտնել:  _Տանելով_  Աստծո Արքայությունն ու նրա ամբողջ բարեմաղթանքը բոլոր նրանց, ում կյանքի հետ դուք առընչվում եք: Որովհետև դուք դառնում եք այն, ինչ տալիս եք:

----------


## Sambitbaba

**   *   **


Հինգերորդ՝ _Անհրաժեշտ Պայմանի Պատրանքը_,  կարելի է օգտագործել նրա համար, որպեսզի զգաք, որ դուք ոչինչ պարտավոր չէք անել, որպեսզի գիտենաք և ճանաչեք, թե Ով Եք Դուք Իրականում:

Միայն անելով այն, ինչը, ինչպես դուք պատկերացրել եք, ձեզանից պահանջվում է ձեր կյանքի գործը կատարելու համար, դուք կարող եք ամբողջապես հասկանալ, որ ոչինչ անել պետք չէ:

Հարցրեք ձեր մարդկանց: Հարցրեք նրանց, ովքեր միշտ ենթարկվել են պահանջներին և խստորեն հետևել են կանոններին: Նրանք կարճ կասեն.

“Խախտեք կանոնները”:

Կասեն առանց տատանվելու: Նրանց պատասխանները կլինեն արագ և հստակ:

“Դո´ւրս եկեք սահմանից”:

“Մի´ վախեցեք”:

“Լսե´ք ձեր սրտին”:

“Մի´ թույլատրեք _ոչ ոգու_ ցույց տալ, թե ինչ անեք դուք”:

Կյանքի վերջում դուք կիմանաք, որ ամենն, ինչ արել եք, նշանակություն չունի՝ նշանակություն ունի _այն միայն, թե ով եք եղել դուք, երբ արել եք դա_:

Եղե՞լ եք արդյոք երջանիկ: Եղե՞լ եք բարի: Եղե՞լ եք գթասիրտ: Հոգացե՞լ եք արդյոք ուրիշների մասին, կարեկցե՞լ եք նրանց, նրանց հետ հաշվի նստե՞լ եք: Եղե՞լ եք արդյոք մեծահոգի, ձեր ունեցածով կիսվե՞լ եք, և՝ ամենակարևորը, - սիրե՞լ եք դուք արդյոք:

Դուք կտեսնեք, որ ձեր հոգու համար նշանակություհն ունի ոչ թե այն, թե ինչ եք դուք _արել_, այլ այն, թե ինչ եք դուք _եղել_: Եվ վերջապես կտեսնեք, որ Նա, Ով Դուք Կաք, - հենց ձեր հոգին է, որ կա:

Եվ միևնույն ժամանակ Անհրաժեշտ Պայմանի Պատրանքը, պատկերացումն այն մասին, որ կան ինչ-որ բաներ, որոնք դուք _պարտավոր եք_ անել, կարող է լավ շարժառիթ ծառայել ձեր մտքի համար, երբ դուք գտնվում եք ձեր մարմնում: Այն օգտակար է մինչև այն ժամանակ, քանի դեռ դուք որոշակի մակարդակի վրա հասկանում եք, որ դա պատրանք է և որ _ոչ ոք չպետք է անի այն, ինչ չի ցանկանում անել_:

Մարդկանց մեծամասնությանը թվում է, թե այս ճշմարտությունը, մի կողմից, անհավանական ազատություն է բերում, բայց միաժամանակ այն նաև շատ վախեցնում է նրանց: Նրանք վախենում են, որ եթե մարդկանց իրոք թույլ տրվի անել միայն այն, ինչ իրենք են ցանկանում, ուրեմն երբեք չի արվի այն, ինչ իրոք անհրաժեշտ է անել:

_Ո՞վ պետք է թափի աղբը_:

Բացարձակ լրջորեն:

Ո՞վ պետք է անի այն, ինչ ոչ ոք չի ցանկանում անել: 

Ահա, թե ինչում է խնդիրը, ահա որտեղից է գալիս վախը: Մարդիկ համարում են, որ եթե իրենց ինքնուրույն թողնեն, նրանք չեն անի այն, ինչ անհրաժեշտ է անել կյանքը պահպանելու համար:

Բայց դա անհիմն վախ է: Մարդիկ, պարզվում է, զարմանալի արարածներ են: Եվ այն հասարակությունում, որտեղ կանոններ, նորմաներ և պահանջներ չկան, կգտնվեին շատերը, ով կաներ այն, ինչ անհրաժեշտ է անել: Ըստ էության, շատ քիչ կլինեին նրանք, ով այդ չէր անի, քանզի մարդիկ շատ անհարմար կզգային իրենց, եթե հասարակության կյանքի մեջ ոչինչ չեն ներմուծում:

Բայց ի՞նչ կփոխվեր, եթե կանոններ, նորմաներ և պահանջներ չլինեին: Կփոխվեր ոչ թե այն, թե ինչ է մարդ անում, այլ այն, թե _ինչի՞ համար է նա այդ անում_:

Կփոխվեր անելու “պատճառը”:

Փոխարենն անելու մի բան այն պատճառով, որ իրենց  կարգադրում են այդ անել, մարդիկ նույն աշխատանքը կկատարեին այն պատճառով, որ նրանք _ընտրել են _ դա որպես արտահայտումը նրա, Ով Իրենք Կան:

Դա, ըստ էության, ամեն պատահած բան անելու միակ իսկական պատճառն է: Բայց նման պատկերացումը տակնուվրա է անում անելու-լինելու ամբողջ պարադիգմը, ելնելով նրանից, որ մարդ անում է ինչ-որ բան, և արդյունքում նա կա ինչ-որ բան: Համաձայն նոր պարադիգմի, մարդ կա ինչ-որ բան, և արդյունքում նա անում է ինչ-որ բան:

Մարդ _երջանիկ է_, և արդյունքում նա անում է այն, ինչ անում է երջանիկ մարդը: Մարդ _պատասխանատու է_, և արդյունքում նա անում է այն, ինչ անում է պատասխանատու մարդը: Մարդ_ բարի է_, և արդյունքում անում է այն, ինչ անում է բարի մարդը:

Մարդ չի անում պատասխանատու բաներ նրա համար, որպեսզի պատասխանատու մարդ դառնա: Մարդ չի կատարում բարիք, որպեսզի հետո բարի մարդ դառնա: Այս վերջին տարբերակը միայն վրդովմունք է ծնում (“Այն ամենից հետո, ինչ ես արեցի´...”), որովհետև ենթադրվում է, որ ամեն արած բանին պետք է հետևի պարգևը:

_Եվ դուք ենթադրում եք, որ հենց դա է երկնային արքայության նշանակությունը_:

Երկնային արքայությունն առաջարկվում է որպես հավերժական պարգև այն ամենի համար, ինչ դուք արել եք Երկրի վրա, - և նրա համար, որ դուք չեք արել այն, ինչ չպետք է անեիք: Այդ պատճառով դուք որոշեցիք, որ նմանապես պետք է տեղ լինի նաև նրանց համար, ով ոչ մի լավ բան չի արել, կամ արել է այն, ինչ չպետք է աներ: Այդ տեղը դուք անվանեցիք դժոխք:

Այժմ Ես եկել եմ, որպեսզի ասեմ ձեզ.

Գոյություն չունի այնպիսի տեղ, ինչ դժոխքն է:

Դժոխքը՝ գոյության վիճակ է: Դա Աստծոց անջատվածության ապրումներն է, պատկերացումը, որ դուք բաժանված եք ինքներդ ձեզանից և չեք կարողանում վերամիասնանալ: Դժոխքը՝ ինքդ քեզ գտնելու մշտական փորձեր են:

Այն, ինչ դուք երկնային արքայություն եք անվանում, նույնպես գոյության վիճակ է: Դա Միասնականության զգացումն է, Ամենայն Գոյի հետ վերամիանալու էքստազը: Դա՝ իսկական “Ես”-ը ճանաչելն է:

Երկնային արքայությունում հայտնվելու համար ոչ մի պահանջներ գոյություն չունեն: Չէ՞ որ երկնային արքայությունը՝ տեղ չէ, որը դուք _ընտրում եք_, այն տեղ է, որտեղ դուք _գտնվում եք_:  _Միշտ_:  Բայց դուք կարող եք նաև երկնային արքայությունում լինել առանց գիտենալու: Ըստ էության, դա ձեր մեծամասնությանն է վերաբերվում:

Դա կարելի է փոխել, բայց ոչ թե այն բանի օգնությամբ, ինչ դուք _անում եք_:  Դա կարելի է փոխել միայն այն բանի օգնությամբ, ինչ դուք _կաք_: 

Ահա, թե ինչ է նշանակում. “Գոյություն չունի ոչինչ, ինչ դուք պարտավոր եք անել”: Գոյություն չունի ոչինչ, ինչ պետք է անել, - պետք է ուղղակի _լինել_:

Եվ Մեկ Բան լինելուց բացի, պետք չէ ուրիշ ոչինչ լինել:

Զարմանալին այն է, որ, երբ դուք՝ Մեկ Եք ամենի հետ, ձեր համար շատ հեշտ ու հասարակ է դառնում անել _ամենն, ինչ, ինչպես դուք կարծում եք, “պետք է անեք_”,  ստանալու համար այն պարգևը, ինչը ստանալու համար, ինչպես դուք կարծում եք, պետք է շատ աշխատեք: Ձեր բնական ցանկությունն է դառնում անել ուրիշների համար այն, ինչ կցանկանայիք անել ձեր համար: Եվ դուք չեք ցանկանում անել ուրիշներին այն, ինչ չեք ցանկանում անել ձեր համար: Երբ դուք դառնում եք Մեկ, դուք իրականացնում եք՝ այսինքն, ձեր համար_ իրականություն է դառնում պատկերացումն այն մասին, որ “ուրիշներ” չկան_:

Եվ նույնիսկ Մեկ դառնալ էլ “չի պահանջվում”: Ձեզանից չեն կարող պահանջել լինել այն,  ինչ դուք արդեն կաք: Եթե ձեր աչքերը երկնագույն են, ոչ ոք չի կարող ձեզ ստիպել երկնագույն աչքեր ունենալ: Եթե ձեր հասակը երկու մետր է, ոչ ոք չի կարող ստիպել ձեզ երկու մետրանոց հասակ ունենալ: Եթե դուք ամենի հետ Մեկ Եք, ոչ ոք չի կարող _պահանջել_  ձեզանից ամենի հետ_ լինել _ Մեկ:

Այդ պատճառով այնպիսի բան, ինչ Անհրաժեշտ Պայմանն է, ուղղակի գոյություն չունի:

_Անհրաժեշտ Պայման չկա_:

Ո՞վ պետք է կատարեր այդ Անհրաժեշտ Պայմանը: Եվ ումի՞ց կարելի էր պահանջել դրա կատարումը: _Կա միայն Աստված_:

Ես Կամ, Ինչ Ես Կամ,, և չկա որևէ այլ բան, ինչ կարող էր լինել.:

Օգտագործեք Անհրաժեշտ Պայմանի Պատրանքը, որպեսզի տեսնեք, որ չի կարող լինել ոչինչ, ինչ իսկապես անհրաժեշտ է: Դուք չեք կարող ճանաչել և փորձել Անհրաժեշտ Պայմանից ազատ լինելը, եթե չունեք ոչինչ, բացի ազատությունն Անհրաժեշտ Պայմանից: Այդ պատճառով դուք պետք է պատկերացնեիք, որ գոյություն ունեն որոշակի բաներ, ինչ ձեզանից պահանջվում է:

Այ, դա՝ դուք շատ լավ արեցիք: Դուք ստեղծեցիք մի Աստծո, ով ձեզանից կատարելություն է պահանջում, Աստծո, ով պահանջում է, որ դուք նրա մոտ գնաք միայն որոշակի ճանապարհով, օգտագործելով միայն որոշակի արարողություններ, որոնցից յուրաքանչյուրը հանգամանորեն նշանակված է: Դուք պարտավոր եք անել ճշգրիտ և անբասիր բաներ: Դուք պարտավոր եք ապրել որոշակի կերպով:

Ստեղծելով պատրանք այն մասին, որ նման պահանջները գոյություն ունեն Իմ սիրոն արժանանալու համար, այժմ դուք սկսում եք աննկարագրելի ուրախություն ապրել, իմանալով, որ այդ ամենը պետք չէ:

Դուք կհասկանաք դա, դիտելով, որ Երկրի վրա մարդիկ հաճախ “նվերվերի” արժանանում են անկախ այն բանից, “անում են արդյոք այն, ինչ պետք է”, թե ոչ: Նույնը վերաբերվում է նաև ձեր հնարած նվերներին, որոնք, իբր, պետք է ստանաք հետմահու: Բայց ձեր հետմահու փորձը՝ պարգև չէ, այն արդյունք է: Բնական արդյունքն է բնական պրոցեսի, որը Կյանք է կոչվում:

Երբ դա ձեզ պարզ դառնա, դուք վերջապես կհասկանաք, թե ինչ է ազատ կամքը:

Այդ պահին դուք կիմանաք, որ ձեր իսկական բնությունն է՝ ազատությունը: Դուք այլևս երբեք չեք խառնի սերն Անհրաժեշտ Պայմանի հետ, որովհետև սերը ոչ մի պայմաններ չի դնում:

Միշտ հիշեք այդ մասին.

_Սերը երբեք պայմաններ չի դնում:_

----------


## Sambitbaba

**   *   **


Վեցերորդ՝ _Դատաստանի Պատրանքը_,  կարելի է օգտագործել նրա համար, որպեսզի ապրեք չդատապարտող “Ես”-ի և չդատապարտող Աստծո հրաշքը:

Դուք որոշել եք դատաստանի փորձ ստեղծել, որպեսզի ապրեք չդատապարտող Աստծո հրաշքը և որպեսզի հասկանաք, որ Աստծո աշխարհում դատաստանը բացարձակապես անհնար է: Միայն ապրելով ինքնադատաստանի թախիծն ու կործանիչ ուժը, դուք կարող եք իսկապես իմանալ, որ դա այն չէ, ինչ կարող է ստեղծել սերը:

Ավելի խորը դուք հասկանում եք դա, երբ ձեզ դատապարտում են այլ մարդիկ, քանզի ոչինչ չի վիրավորում այնպես, ինչպես դատաստանը:

Դատաստանը վիրավորում է խորը, երբ ձեզ դատապարտողները ճիշտ չեն, - բայց այն վիրավորում է ավելի խորը, երբ նրանք ճիշտ են: Հենց այդ ժամանակ է այլ մարդկանց դատը դիպչում ձեր զգայուն թելերին, ծվատում ձեր հոգին: Բավական է ապրել դա մեկ անգամ, որպեսզի գիտենաք, որ դատաստանը երբեք սիրո արդյունք չի լինում: 

Ստեղծելով ձեր պատրանքային աշխարհը, դուք ստեղծում եք հասարակարգեր, որտեղ դատաստանը ոչ միայն ընդունելի է, այլ նաև սպասելի: Պատկերացման շուրջ, որ ինչ-որ մեկ ուրիշը կարող է դատել, “մեղավոր եք” դուք կամ “մեղավոր չեք”, դուք նույնիսկ մի ամբողջ համակարգ եք կառուցել և կոչել եք այն “արդարադատություն”:

Ես ասում եմ ձեզ:

Աստծո աչքերում երբեք ոչ ոք մեղավոր չի լինում, ձեզանից յուրաքանչյուրը միշտ անմեղ է:

Դա բացատրվում է նրանով, որ Իմ աչքերը ձերից ավելի շատ են տեսնում: Իմ աչքերը տեսնում են, թե ինչու եք դուք ինչ-որ բան մտածում, ինչու եք ինչ-որ բան ասում և ինչու եք ինչ-որ բան անում: Իմ սիրտը գիտի, որ դուք ինչ-որ բան ուղղակի սխալ եք հասկանում:

Ես ներշնչեցի քեզ գրել այս խոսքերը.

“Ոչ ոք ոչինչ անտեղի չի անում,եթե հաշվի առնենք նրա աշխարհի մոդելը”:

Դա մեծ ճշմարտություն է:

Ես ներշնչեցի քեզ գրել այս խոսքերը.

“Մարդու միակ թշնամիները՝ մեղքի և վախի զգացումներն են”:

Դա մեծ ճշմարտություն է:

Բարձր զարգացած հասարակարգերում երբեք ոչ ոգու չեն դատում և ոչ ոգու չեն մեղադրում: Եթե պետք է անել ինչ-որ բան, ուղղակի դիտում են նրանց գործունեությունը, և այդ ժամանակ պարզվում է նրանց գործողությունների արդյունքը, ազդեցությունը: Դրանից հետո նրանց թույլատրում են որոշել, թե ինչ են իրենք ցանկանում, եթե ընդհանրապես ցանկանում են ինչ-որ բան անել: Այդպիսի հասարակարգի անդամները երբեք ուրիշներին չեն դատապարտում: Պատժի գաղափարը նրանց միտքը չի գալիս անգամ, որովհետև պատժի կոնցեպցիան ինքը նրանց անհասկանալի է: Ինչու՞ պետք է Մի Էություն ցանկանա իրեն վնաս հասցնել: Նույնիսկ եթե նա ինչ-որ բան արել է այնպես, ինչը վնաս է բերել, ինչու՞ նա պետք է նույն բանը կրկնի նորից: Մի՞թե հնարավոր է, մեկ անգամ ևս քեզ վնաս պատճառելով, ուղղես այն վնասը, ինչը հասցրել էիր առաջին անգամ: Դա նույնն է, եթե, ասենք, մատդ խփես մի բանի, իսկ հետո երկու անգամ էլ հարվածես մատիդ, որ վրեժխնդիր լինես:

Իհարկե, հասարակարգում, որն իրեն չի տեսնում որպես ամբողջականություն, իրեն Աստծո հետ մեկ չի տեսնում, նման զուգադրությունը զուրկ է իմաստից: Այդպիսի հասարակարգում մեծ իմաստ ունի դատը, դատապարտումը:

Դատելը՝ նույնը չէ, ինչ դիտելը: Դիտել՝ նշանակում է ուղղակի դիտել, ուղղակի տեսնել, թե ինչ և ինչպես: Մյուս կողմից, դատել՝ նշանակում է գալ եզրակացության, որ ձեր դիտելու կապակցությամբ պետք է էլի ինչ-որ բան գոյություն ունենա:

Դիտելը՝ վկայություն է: Դատելը՝ եզրակացություններ կառուցել է: Հավելացում է “հետևաբար” բառին: Փաստորեն, այն _դառնում է_ դատավճիռ՝ հաճախ արտահայտվելով առանց գթասրտության որևէ արտահայտման:

Դատելը չորացնում է հոգին, որովհետև, արհամարհելով ավելի խորին իրականությունը, այն ծանրաբեռնում է հոգին պատրանքով, թե ով եք դուք:

Ես երբեք չեմ դատի ձեզ, երբեք: Երբ դուք ինչ-որ բաներ եք անում, Ես ուղղակի դիտում եմ, թե ինչ եք անում: Ես եզրակացություններ չեմ անում այն մասին, թե Ով Եք Դուք: Ճիշտն ասած, հնարավոր էլ չէ եզրահանգումներ անել ձեր ով լինելու մասին, չէ՞ որ դուք ձեր արարումը երբեք չեք ավարտում: Դուք՝ կատարվող աշխատանք եք: Դուք դեռ չեք ավարտել ստեղծել ձեզ _և երբեք չեք ավարտի_:

Դուք երբեք չեք լինում նա, ով էիք նախկին ակնթարթին: Եվ Ես երբեք չեմ տեսնում ձեզ այնպիսին, ավելի շուտ՝ որպես նա, ով դուք _հիմա_  ընտրում եք լինել:

Ես ներշնչեցի ուրիշներին նկարագրել դա հետևյալ կերպ.

Դուք անընդհատ ստեղծում եք ձեզ անվերջանալի պոիտենցիալ հնարավորությունների դաշտից: Դուք անընդհատ վերա-ստեղծում եք ձեր “Ես”-ը նորից, հաջորդ լավագույն տարբերակում այն մասին, թե Ով Եք Դուք: Ամեն պահ դուք ծնվում եք նորից: Եվ նույնն է անում ամեն ոք:

Այն պահին, երբ դուք դա հասկանաք, կտեսնեք, որ անիմաստ է դատել ձեզ կամ մեկ ուրիշի: Չէ՞ որ այն, ինչ դուք ջանում եք դատել, _դադարում է լինել _ նույնիսկ այն պահին, երբ դուք դատում եք դա: Այն անում է իր հետևությունները ճիշտ նույն ժամանակ, երբ դուք անում եք ձերը:

Այն պահին, երբ դուք դա հասկանաք, դուք հավերժ կհրաժարվեք ձեր դատավոր – Աստծոց, որովհետև կիմանաք, որ սերը երբեք չի դատում: Երբ ձեր գիտակցումն աճի, դուք ամբողջապես կհասկանաք, թե ինչ է նշանակում այն ճշմարտությունը, որ ինքնա-արարումը երբեք չի ավարտվում:

Միշտ հիշեք այդ մասին.

_Ինքնա-արարումը երբեք չի ավարտվում:_

----------


## Sambitbaba

**   *   **

Յոթերորդ՝ _Պարսավանքի Պատրանքը_, կարելի է օգտագործել գիտակցելու համար այն, որ գովասանքից բացի, ուրիշ այլ բանի դուք արժանի չեք: Դա մի այնպիսի բան է, ինչը դուք ի վիճակի չեք հասկանալ, քանզի չափից դուրս կուլ եք գնացել Պարսավանքի Պատրանքին: Բայց, եթե ձեր կյանքի ամեն պահ անց կացնեիք գովասանքների մեջ, դուք երբեք չէիք կարողանա զգալ դա: Գովասանքը ձեր համար ոչինչ չէր նշանակի: Դուք չէիք էլ իմանա, թե ինչ է դա:

Գովասանքի ուրախությունը կորչում է, երբ միակ բանը, ինչ կա՝ գովասանքն է: Բայց, բարձրացնելով Անպատասխանատվության և Պարսավանքի Պատրանքները նոր մակարդակ, դուք ամեն ինչ հասցրեցիք ծայրահեղության, այնպես որ հիմա իրոք համոզված եք, որ գովասանքը, փառաբանումը՝ վատ է, հատկապես ինքնափառաբանումը: Դուք չեք փառաբանում ձեզ կամ չեք նկատում երանությունը՝ լինել նա, Ով Դուք Կաք: Եվ դուք պետք է զուսպ լինեք նաև ուրիշներին գովելիս: Գովաբանել՝ եզրակացրել եք դուք, - լավ չէ:
Պարսավանքի Պատրանքը՝ նաև  հայտարարություն է այն մասին, որ թե ձեզ, և թե Աստծոն, կարելի է վնաս պատճառել: Արդարացի է անշուշտ, լրիվ հակառակը, - բայց դուք չեք կարող ոչ գիտենալ, ոչ էլ ապրել դա մի որևէ այլ իրականության բացակայության դեպքում: Եվ այսպես, դուք ստեղծել եք այլընտրանքային իրականություն, որտեղ հնարավոր է վնաս պատճառել, և որպես դրա ապացույց է ծառայում Պարսավանքը:

Ես կրկնում եմ, որ պատկերացումն այն մասին, որ ձեզ, կամ Աստծոն, հնարավոր է վնաս պատճառել, - պատրանք է: Եթե Աստված՝ Ամենն Է Ամենում (և Ես հենց այդ էլ կամ), եթե Աստված՝ Ամենակարող է (Ես հենց այդպիսին եմ), և եթե Աստված՝ Բարձրյալ Էություն Է (իսկ դա ճշմարտություն է), - նշանակում է, հնարավոր չէ Աստծոն նեղացնել կամ վնաս պատճառել: Եվ եթե դուք ստեղծված եք Աստծո կերպ և նմանությամբ (իսկ դա հենց այդպես է), նշանակում է, ձեզ նույնպես հնարավոր չէ նեղացնել կամ ցավ պատճառել:
Պարսավանքը՝ գործիք է, որը ստեղծել եք դուք նրա համար, որպեսզի օգնեք ձեզ ապրել այդ հրաշքը, ապահովելով մի կոնտեքստ, որի սահմաններում այդ ճշմարտությունը կարող է իմաստ ունենալ: ”Վնասը”՝ ավելի փոքր մաշտաբի բազմաթիվ պատրանքներից մեկն է, որոնք ամեն օր ծնում են Տաս Պատրանքները: Այն ստեղծվում է Առաջին՝ Պահանջի 

Պատրանքի կողմից, իբր, այսինքն, եթե դուք չստանաք այն, ինչի կարիքն ունեք, դուք կնեղանաք, կտուժեք, ձեզ վնաս կհասցվի:

Դա հիանալի պատճառ է ծառայում _վրեժի_ օգտին: Եվ դա արդեն ոչ թե փոքրիկ, այլ շատ էլ մեծ պատրանք է:

Ոչինչ չի գրավում մարդու երևակայությունն ավելի, քան պատկերացումը դժոխքի գոյության մասին, որ իբր Տիեզերքում կա մի տեղ, որտեղ գտնվել Աստված դատապարտում է նրանց, ովքեր չեն հետևել Իր օրենքներին:

Ամբողջ աշխարհում տաճարների և եկեղեցիների պատերն ու առաստաղները լի են զարհուրելի, սարսափելի տեսարաններ պատկերող որմնանկարներով: Ոչ պակաս սարսափելի նկարներով են զարդարված կատեխիզիսը և կիրակնօրյա դպրոցների համար կազմված բրոշյուրների էջերը, որոնք առաջարկվում են մանուկներին, ջանալով հնարավորինս շատ վախեցնել նրանց:

Եվ չնայած բարեկանոն, աստվածավախ մարդիկ հարյուրամյակներ շարունակ հավատացել են ուղերձին, որ բերում էին այդ պատկերները, պարզվում է, որ դա խաբուսիկ ուղերձ է: 
Ահա թե ինչու Ես ներշնչեցի Հովհաննես Պողոս Երկրորդ Պապին, Վատիկանում, Պապական Ունկնդրության ժամանակ (1999 թ. հուլիսի 28) հայտարարել, որ “աստվածաշնչյան պատկերների անպատեհ օգտագործումը չպետք է բերի փսիխոզի կամ անհանգստության”: Դժոխքի աստվածաշնչյան նկարագրությունները սիմվոլիկ և փոխաբերական են:

Ես ոգեշնչեցի Պապին ասել, որ “անմար կրակի” և “բոցավառ վառարանների” կերպարներն Աստվածաշունչն օգտագործում է նրա համար, որպեսզի “ցույց տա այն համայն հիասթափությունն ու դատարկությունը, որոնց տանում է կյանքն առանց Աստծո”: Դժոխքը՝ դա Աստծոց անջատվածության վիճակ է, բացատրեց նա, վիճակ, հրահրված Աստծո պատժով, բայց “ինքնահրահրված” վիճակ:

Աստծո պարտականությունների մեջ չի մտնում վրեժ լուծել կամ պատժել որևէ մեկին, և Պապը բացատրեց դա իր Ունկնդրության ժամանակ:

Բայց և այնպես, պարսավող Աստծո մասին պատկերացումը շատ օգտակար պատրանք էր: Այն ստեղծեց կոնտեքստ, որի շրջանակներում դուք կարող էիք փորձել ամենն, ինչ հարմար կգտնեիք, կյանքի բոլոր տեսանկյունները:

Օրինակ, վախը: Կամ ներելու ունակությունը: Ինչպես նաև կարեկցանքն ու գթասրտությունը: 

Դատապարտված մարդն ամենախորը մակարդակի վրա հասկանում է, թե ինչ է գթասրտությունը: Քանզի մարդ կարող է դատապարտվել՝ կամ ներվել:

Ներումը՝ սիրո արտահայտման ևս մեկ նրբերանգ է, որն օգնում է ձեզ փորձել այդ Պատրանքը: Ներումը կարելի է փորձել միայն երիտասարդ, պրիմիտիվ քաղաքակրթություններում (զարգացած քաղաքակրթությունները դրա կարիքը չունեն, քանի որ այնտեղ, որտեղ անհնար է վնաս պատճառել, որևէ ներման անհրաժեշտություն ուղղակի չկա), բայց բարեշրջման կոնտեքստում, այսինքն պրոցեսի, որի օգնությամբ քաղաքակրթությունը զարգանում և հասնում է հասունության, - նրա նշանակությունը հսկայական է:

Ներումը փաստորեն ձեզ թույլ է տալիս ապաքինել ցանկացած հոգեբանական, զգացմունքային, հոգևոր, իսկ երբեմն նաև ֆիզիկական վերքեր, որ հասցրել է ձեզ ձեր երևակայությունը: Ներումը՝ մեծն հեքիմ է: Ներելով, դուք ճանապարհ եք հարթում դեպի առողջությունը: Ներելով, դուք ճանապարհ եք հարթում դեպի երջանկությունը:

Այս իմաստով Պարսավանքի Պատրանքը դուք շատ ստեղծագործաբար եք օգտագործում, ձեր կյանքում և մարդկության պատմության մեջ ստեղծելով ձեր ներելու ունակությունն արտահայտել թույլատրող պահեր: Դուք ապրում եք որպես աստվածային սիրո ասպեկտ՝ ինչն ավելի ու ավելի է ձեզ մոտեցնում ինչպես սիրո, այնպես էլ հենց իր՝ Աստվածայինի ճշմարտությանը:

Ներման մասին ամենահայտնի լեգենդներից մեկն է՝ պատմվածքն այն մասին, թե ինչպես Հիսուս, ներելով իր կողքին խաչված մարդուն, ցուցադրեց այն հավերժական ճշմարտությունը, որ _նա, ով փնտրում է Աստծոն, չի կարող դատապարտված լինել_:  Դա նշանակում է, որ ոչ ոք երբեք դատապարտված լինել չի կարող, չէ՞ որ վերջիվերջո ամեն մարդ փնտրում է Աստծոն, անկախ նրանից, թե ինչպես է նա այդ անվանում:

Դժոխքը՝ Աստծոց առանձնացվածության ապրումներն է: Բայց և այնպես նրանք, ովքեր չեն ցանկանում ապրել հավերժական բաժանվածություն,  _չեն ապրում այն_:  Քանզի նույնիսկ միայն Աստծո հետ վերամիավորվելու ցանկությունն արդեն իսկ ծնում է ձեր միասնությունը:

Դա արտասովոր պնդում է, և Ես պատրաստվում եմ կրկնել այն:

_Միայն Աստծո հետ վերամիավորվելու ցանկությունն արդեն իսկ ծնում է ձեր միասնությունը_:

Ներումն անհրաժեշտություն չէ, որովհետև Ինքն Աստվածայինը չի կարող կատարել ոչ մի իսկական ոճրագործություն, ինչպես և անհնար է կատարել դա նրա դեմ, եթե հաշվի առնենք, որ Ինքն Աստվածայինը՝ Ամենն Է, Ինչ Կա: Դա այն է, ինչ հասկանում են առաջադեմ քաղաքակրթությունները: Ո՞վ պետք է ում ների: Եվ ինչի՞ համար:

Կարո՞ղ է արդյոք ձեռքը պատժել մատին նրա համար, որ այն վնասվել է: Կարո՞ղ է արդյոք աչքը ներել ականջին:

Ձեռքը կարող է սփոփել վնասված մատին, այդ ճիշտ է: Ձեռքը կարող է տրորել մատը և թե բուժել, թե պակասեցնել ցավը: Բայց մի՞թե ձեռքը կարող է_ ներել_ մատին: Կամ միգուցէ, հոգու լեզվով _ներումը_՝  հոմանիշն է սփոփանքի՞:

Ես ոգեշնչեցի քեզ գրել այս բառերը.

_Սիրել՝ նշանակում է բացակայությունն անհրաժեշտության ասել, որ դուք կարեկցում եք_:

Երբ ձեր քաղաքակրթությունը նույնպես կհասկանա սա, դուք այլևս երբեք չեք պարսավի ձեզ կամ ուրիշներին այն դեպքում, երբ հոգին “վնասել է մատը”: Դուք այլևս երբեք չեք ապավինի վրիժառու, չար, անիծող մի Աստծո, ով հավերժական տանջանքների է մատնում ձեզ նրա համար, ինչ, ըստ Աստծո պատկերացման, նշանակում է ոչ ավելին, քան վնասված մատը:

Այդ պահից սկսած դուք կհրաժարվեք պարսավող Աստծո մասին ձեր պատկերացումներից, քանզի կգիտենաք, որ սերը երբեք չի կարող պարսավել: Հետևելով իմ պատգամին, դուք այլևս երբեք չեք պարսավի ոչ ոգու և ոչ մի բանի համար:

Մի դատիր, որ չդատվես:

Միշտ հիշեք այդ մասին:

_Մի դատիր, որ չդատվես_:

----------


## Sambitbaba

**   *   **


Ութերորդ՝ _Պայմանավորվածության Պատրանքը_,  կարելի է օգտագործել նրա համար, որպեսզի փորձեք ձեր “Ես”-ի այն տեսանկյունը, որը գոյություն ունի առանց որևէ պայմանի՝ և որը, այդ իսկ պատճառով, կարող է սիրել առանց որևէ պայմանի:

Դուք՝ ոչ մի պայմաններով չսահմանափակված էություններ եք, բայց դուք չեք կարող գիտենալ դա, քանզի չկան պայմաններ, որոնց մեջ դուք սահմանափակված չէիք լինի ինչ-որ պայմաններով: Հետևաբար, դուք պայմաններ չունեք:

Դուք պայմաններ չունեք բառի բուն իմաստով: Դուք չունեք պայմաններ՝ անել ինչ-որ բան: Դուք կարող եք միայն լինել: Բայց զուտ լինելությունը ձեզ չի բավարարում: Այդ պատճառով դուք ստեղծել եք Պայմանավորվածության Պատրանքը: Դա պատկերացումն է այն մասին, որ ձեր մի մասնիկի՝ Կյանքի մասնիկի, Աստծո մասնիկի, - գոյությունը կախված է մյուսից:

Դա արդյունքն է Բաժանվածության Պատրանքի, որն, իր հերթին, ծագել է ձեր Առաջին՝ Պահանջի Պատրանքից: Իրականում գոյություն ունի միայն մեկ Պատրանք, իսկ մնացած բոլորը, ինչպես Ես արդեն ասել եմ շատ անգամ, միայն դրա ընդարձակումն է:

Հենց ելնելով Պայմանավորվածության Պատրանքից է ստեղծվել այն, ինչը դուք հարաբերականություն եք անվանում: Օրինակ, տաքն ու սառը՝ սա իրականում ոչ թե հակադրություններ են, այլ _միևնույն բանը տարբեր պայմաններում_:

Ամեն ինչ՝ մեկ է: Գոյություն ունի միայն մեկ էներգիա, և դա այն էներգիան է, որը դուք Կյանք եք կոչում: Հավասար հաջողությամբ դուք այդ բառը կարող եք փոխարինել “Աստված” բառով: Հենց այդ էներգիայի անհատական, կոնկրետ տատանումներն եք դուք պայմաններ անվանել: Որոշակի պայմանների դեպքում որոշակի բաներ արտահայտվում և պատկերանում են որպես այն, ինչը դուք կոչում եք ճշմարտություն:

Օրինակ, վերևը ներքև է, իսկ ներքևը վերև՝ որոշակի պայմաններում: Ձեր տիեզերագնացները հասկացան, որ տիեզերական տարածքում “վերևում” և “ներքևում” հասկացությունները վերանում են: _Ճշմարտությունը_  փոխվեց, որովհետև փոխվեցին պայմանները:

Պայմանների փոփոխությունը բերում է ճշմարտության փոփոխությանը:

Ճշմարտությունը ոչ այլ ինչ է, քան բառ, նշանակող “այն, ինչ հենց այդպիսին է հիմա”: Բայց այն, ինչ հենց այդպիսին է հիմա, միշտ փոխվում է: Հետևաբար, ճշմարտությունը միշտ փոխվում է:

Ձեր աշխարհը ձեզ միշտ ցուցադրում է դա: Ձեր կյանքը ձեզ միշտ ցույց է տալիս դա:

Կյանքի ընթացքն ինքը, ըստ էության, հենց փոփոխություն է:

Աստված ինքը Կյանքն է: Հետևաբար Աստված ևս՝ Փոփոխություն է:

Մի խոսքով, Աստված ինքը՝ Փոփոխությունն է:

Ձեզանից ոմանք կարող են գերադասել “բարեշրջում” բառը:

Աստված՝ էներգիա է, որը զարգանում է... կամ, _Այն Է, Ինչ Դառնում Է_:

Այն, Ինչ Դառնում Է, ոչ մի հատուկ պայմանների կարիք չունի: Կյանքն ուղղակի դառնում է այն, ինչ դառնում է, և նրան կանխորոշելու, նկարագրելու, չափելու, քանակական ձևի մեջ արտահայտելու և հսկել փորձելու համար, դուք վերադրեցիք նրան որոշակի պայմաններ:

Բայց Կյանքը պայմաններ չունի: Այն ուղղակի կա: Կյանքը կա այն, ինչ կա:

ԵՍ ՆԱ ԵՄ,  ՈՎ ԵՄ:

Հիմա դուք վերջապես կարող եք լիովին հասկանալ այդ հինավուրց հանելուկային արտահայտությունը:

Երբ դուք գիտենաք, որ պայմանները կարող են ի հայտ գալ նրա համար, որպեսզի դուք ապրեք _պայմանավորվածության բացակայությունը _ (այսինքն, որպեսզի ճանաչեք Աստծոն), դուք կբարեմաղթեք ձեր կյանքի պայմանները և յուրաքանչյուր պայման, որը ձեզ երբևիցէ կվիճակվի ապրել: Այդ պայմանները ձեզ թույլ են տալիս փորձել, որ դուք ցանկացած պայմանից ավելի մեծ եք: Մեծ եք նրանց բոլորից միասին վերցրած: Ձեր կյանքը ցուցադրում է ձեզ այդ:

Մտածեք այդ մասին մի րոպե, և դուք կտեսնեք, որ դա ճշմարտություն է: Պատկերացրեք պայմաններ, որոնց մեջ, ինչպես պարզվում է, դուք հայտնվել եք, պայմաններ, որոնց գոյությունը դուք եք պատկերացրել: Կբարձրանա՞ք արդյոք դուք այդ պայմաններից վեր, որպեսզի իմանաք, հաղթահարե՞լ եք արդյոք այդ պայմանները: Իրականում դուք դրանք չեք էլ հաղթահարում: Դուք երբեք _չեք էլ եղել _ դրանց մեջ: Դուք ուղղակի դեն կնետեք պատկերացումն այն մասին, որ այդ պայմանները, որնց մեջ դուք ձեզ հայտնաբերեցիք, - _դուք եք_:  Դուք կտեսնեք, որ ավելի մեծ եք նրանցից, որ դուք նույնը չեք, ինչ նրանք են:

“Ես՝ իմ պայմանները չեմ, - կարող եք ասել դուք: - Ես՝ իմ առջև կանգնած խոչնդոտները չեմ, ես՝ իմ աշխատանքը չեմ, ես՝ իմ հարստությունը չեմ կամ նրա բացակայությունը, ես այդ ամենը չեմ: _Դա “Ով Եմ Ես”-ը չի_”: 

Նրանք, ովքեր կարող են նման հայտարարություն անել, իրենց կյանքի մեջ հիանալի ապրումներ են ստեղծում, հիանալի արդյունք: Նրանք օգտագործում են Պայմանավորվածության Պատրանքն իրենց նորից վերա-ստեղծելու համար, ձեր հաջորդ լավագույն տարբերակում այն մասին, թե Ով Եք Դուք:

Հենց դրանով է բացատրվում այն, որ կան մարդիկ, ովքեր բարեմաղթում են կյանքի նույն պայմանները, որոնք ուրիշներն անիծում են: Չէ՞ որ նրանք ընդունում են այդ պայմանները որպես հիանալի նվեր, թույլ տվող իրենց տեսնել և բարձրաձայնել իրենց գոյության ճշմարտությունը:

Բարեմաղթելով ձեր կյանքի պայմանները, դուք փոխում եք դրանք: Որովհետև դուք անվանում եք դրանք այլ կերպ՝ ոչ այնպես, ինչպես դրանք ներկայացան, նույնիսկ եթե դուք անվանում եք ձեզ ոչ այն, ինչ դուք իրականում եք:

Հենց այդ պահից սկսած դուք սկսում եք գիտակցաբար_ ստեղծել_,  այլ ոչ միայն նկատել ձեր կյանքի պայմաններն ու իրավիճակները, որովհետև այժմ դուք գիտեք, որ միշտ եղել եք և կլլինեք նա, ով ընդունում և հաստատում է ցանկացած պայման: Այն, ինչ ինչ-որ մեկն ընկալում է որպես աղքատություն, դուք կարող եք ընկալել որպես առատություն: Այն, ինչ ինչ-որ մեկը համարում է պարտություն, դուք կարող եք համարել հաղթանակ (ինչպես այն դեպքում, երբ դուք որոշում եք, որ ամեն մի անհաջողություն ևս՝ հաջողություն է):

Այդպիսով, դուք փորձարկում եք ձեր “Ես”-ը որպես ցանկացած պայմանների արարիչ՝ որպես նա, ով դրանք “երևակայում է” որպես իր կամքը (բայց _միայն_ որպես իր կամքը), քանզի իսկական Պայմանավորվածություն գոյություն չունի:

Այդ պահից սկսած դուք դադարում եք մեղադրել այլ մարդկանց, այլ տեղ կամ առարկաներ նրանում, ինչ տեղի է ունենում ձեր կյանքում, որովհետև ձեր կյանքը՝ ձեր ընկալումն է: Եվ դրանից հետո ձեր ամբողջ ընկալումը՝ _անցյալի, ներկայի և ապագայի_, - սկսում է փոխվել: Դուք գիտեք, որ իրականում երբեք զոհ չեք դարձել, իսկ այն, ինչ գիտեք, հզորացնում եք: Վերջին հաշվով դուք կհասկանաք, որ զոհեր չկան:

Միշտ հիշեք այդ մասին:

_Զոհեր չկան:_

----------


## Sambitbaba

**   *   **


Իններորդ՝ _Առավելության Պատրանքը_,  կարելի է օգտագործել նրա համար, որպեսզի փորձեք, որ ոչ մի բան առավել չէ մեկ այլ բանից և որ թերարժեքությունը՝ հնարովի բան է: Ամեն ինչ հավասար է: Բայց դուք այդ չէիք իմանա, եթե միայն հավասարությունը գոյություն ունենար:

Երբ ամեն ինչ հավասար է՝ հավասար չէ ոչինչ, - չէ՞ որ ինքը “հավասարություն” հասկացությունը մի այնպիսի բան է, ինչը հնարավոր չէ փորձել, քանի գոյություն ունի մի բան միայն և _այն հավասար է ինքն իրեն_:

Ոչինչ չի կարող “հավասար չլինել” ինքն իրեն: Եթե դուք վերցնում եք մի բան և բաժանում եք այն մասերի, ուրեմն բոլոր մասերը միասին հավասար են ամբողջին: Նրանք ամբողջից ավելի փոքր չեն դառնում այն պատճառով միայն, որ առանձին են գտնվում:

Եվ միևնույն ժամանակ անհավասարության  _պատրանքը_  թույլ է տալիս ամեն մասին առանձնացնել իրեն որպես _մասը նրա, ինչ կա_,  փոխարենն իրեն որպես ամբողջություն տեսնելու:  Դուք չեք կարող տեսնել ձեզ որպես մաս, քանի դեռ առանձնացված չեք տեսել ձեզ: Դուք հասկանու՞մ եք: Դուք չեք կարող տեսնել ձեզ որպես Աստծո մասնիկ, քանի դեռ չեք պատկերացրել,  որ առանձնացված եք Աստծոց:

Կամ պատկերացնենք այլ կերպ. դուք չեք կարող տեսնել Ինձ, մինչև չհեռանաք մի կողմ և այնտեղից նայեք Ինձ վրա: Բայց դուք չեք կարող հեռանալ մի կողմ ու նայել Ինձ վրա, եթե դուք մտածում եք, որ դուք _կաք_  Ես: Այդ պատճառով դուք պետք է պատկերացնեք, որ դուք՝ Ես չեմ, որպեսզի այդ կերպ փորձեք Ինձ:

Դուք հավասար եք Աստծոն, և այդ հավասարությունն Աստծո հետ՝ այն է, ինչ դուք կրքոտ ձգտում եք ապրել: Դուք կանգնած չեք Աստծոց ցածր, ինչպես նաև ցածր էլի ինչ-որ բանից, բայց դուք չեք կարող ճանաչել կամ ապրել որևէ ավելի ցածր դրության բացակայությունն այն կոնտեքստում, որպեղ չկա ոչինչ, ինչն ավելի բարձր կլինի: Այդ պատճառով դուք ստեղծեցիք Առավելության Պատրանքը, որպեսզի գիտենաք, որ դուք հավասար եք մնացած ամեն ինչին՝ և դա նշանակում է, որ դուք ուրիշ ոչնչից բարձր չեք:

Սեփական միասնությունն Աստծո հետ անհնար է փորձել դուրս այն կոնտեքստից, որտեղ միասնության, կամ Աստվածայնության բացակայությունը հնարավոր է: Դուք պետք է գտնվեք այդ կոնտեքստի մեջ, կամ այն բանի մեջ, ինչը մենք կոչում ենք _պատրանք_,  որպեսզի ճանաչեք պատրանքի սահմաններից դուրս գոյատևող ճշմարտությունը: Դուք պետք է լինեք “այս աշխարհում, բայց ոչ այս աշխարհից”:

Նույն կերպ, ձեր հավասարությունն Աստծո հետ, ինչպես նաև ամեն ինչի և բոլորի հետ կյանքում, չի “ընկալվում”, քանի դեռ չեք հասկացել  _ան_-հավասարությունը:
Հենց այդ պատճառով եք դուք ստեղծել Առավելության Պատրանքը:

Առավելության մասին պատկերացումը մի առավելություն էլ է տալիս: Պատկերացնելով ձեզ ձեր կյանքի իրավիճակներից և պայմաններից ավելի բարձր, դուք ձեզ թույլ եք տալիս ապրել ձեր էության այն տեսանկյունը, որն այդ իրավիճակներից ու պայմաններից ավելի բարձր է, - այն, ինչի մասին մենք նախկինում խոսել ենք:

Գոյություն ունի ձեր հիանալի մի մասը, որին դուք կարող եք կանչել, երբ բախվում եք բացասական պայմանների և իրավիճակների հետ: Ձեզանից ոմանք դա արիություն են անվանում: Հետևաբար, պարզվում է, որ Առավելության Պատրանքը շատ օգտակար է, երբ դուք ապրում եք “Կյանք Ֆիզիկական Արքայության մեջ” կոչվող ավելի հիանալի պատրանքի շրջանակներում, որովհետև այն ձեզ ուժ է տալիս բարձրանալ բացասական իրավիճակներից վեր և հաղթահարել դրանք:

Երբ դուք տեսնեք այդ Պատրանքը որպես պատրանք, կհասկանաք, որ ձեր ոչ մի մաս ավելի բարձր չի Այդ Ամենից, որովհետև ձեր ամեն մի մաս՝ հենց Այդ Ամենն Է: Դուք էլ երբեք չեք _կանչի_ ձեր արիությունը, դուք ուղղակի կիմանաք, որ հենց _ինքներդ_՝  արիություն եք: Դուք էլ չեք_ կանչի _ Աստծոն, դուք ուղղակի կիմանաք, որ հենց_ ինքներդ եք _ Աստծո այն տեսանկյունը, որին կանչում եք:

Դուք՝ կանչողը և կանչվողն եք: Փոխողը և փոխվողը: Սկիզբն ու վերջը: Ալֆան և օմեգան:

Ահա թե ով եք դուք, որովհետև դա այն է, ինչ Ես Եմ: Իսկ դուք ստեղծված եք Իմ կերպ և նմանությամբ:

Դուք _կաք_  Ես: Ես _կամ_  Դուք: Ես շարժվում եմ ձեր մեջ, ինչպես դուք և ձեր օգնությամբ: Ձեր մեջ՝  Իմ գոյությունն է:

Ամեն մեկի մեջ և ամեն ինչի մեջ:

Այդ պատճառով ձեզանից ոչ ոք մյուսից ավելի բարձր չէ: Այդ չի կարող լինել: Բայց դուք ստեղծել եք Առավելության Պատրանքը, որպեսզի հնարավորություն ստանաք ճանաչել ձեր ուժը և՝ ավելի լայն իմաստով, - ձեզանից յուրաքանչյուրի ուժը; ձեր միասնությունն ու հավասարությունն Աստծո հետ և մնացած բոլորի հետ; և ամեն մեկի հավասարությունն ու միասնությունն Աստծո և մնացած բոլորի հետ:

Սակայն անհրաժեշտ է ասել ձեզ, որ, եթե դուք ցանկանում եք խուսափել մարդկային ցավից ու տանջանքներից, Առավելության Պատրանքը ձեզ համար՝ շատ վտանգավոր պատրանք է:

Ես արդեն ասել եմ ձեզ, որ ցավից ու տանջանքներից կարելի է խուսափել, երբ դուք ապրում եք ձեր միասնությունը մնացած բոլորի և Աստծո հետ: Իսկ Առավելության Պատրանքը հերքում է հենց այդ միասնությունը և ավելի մեծ բաժանվածություն է ստեղծում:

Առավելությունը՝ ամենագայթակղիչ պատկերացումն է բոլորից, որոնք մարդիկ պետք է փորձեն: Այն կարող է թվալ շատ լավ, երբ դուք մեկն եք նրանցից, ովքեր պատկերացրել են, թե ավելի բարձր են ուրիշներից: Բայց այն կարող է թվալ նաև շատ վատը, երբ ուրիշները հայտարարում են, թե առավել են ձեզանից:

Այդ պատճառով զգույշ եղեք Առավելության Պատրանքի հետ, քանի որ այն շատ հզոր պատրանք է: Այն անհրաժեշտ է հասկանալ խորը և ամբողջապես: Ինչպես Ես արդեն ցույց եմ տվել, աշխարհում, որտեղ ամեն ինչ հարաբերական է, առավելությունը կարող է սքանչելի նվեր հանդիսանալ: Ես կարող եմ, ըստ էության, ձեզ ուժ և արիություն տալ, տեսնել և զգալ ձեզ ավելի բարձր՝ իրավիճակներից, ավելի նշանակալի՝ ձեզ ճնշողներից, ավելի, քան դուք ինքներդ եք համարում: Բայց այդ զգացումը չպետք է դավաճանող զգացում դառնա:

Նույնիսկ կրոնները, որ ստեղծել է մարդը, - մի ինստիտուտ, որը պետք է որ ձեզ մոտեցներ Աստծոն, - չափից դուրս հաճախ, որպես իրենց գործիք օգտագործում են Առավելությունը: “Մեր կրոնն ավելի բարձր է ուրիշ կրոններից”, - պնդում են նրանցից շատերը, դրանով ավելի ու ավելի նպաստելով մարդկային արարածների բաժանմանը, քան միասնացմանը՝ դեպի Աստված ընկած ճանապարհին: 

Պետություններն ու ժողովուրդները, ռասաներն ու տոհմերը, քաղաքական կուսակցություններն ու էկոնոմիկական համակարգերը՝ բոլորը ջանում են օգտագործել իրենց կարծեցյալ Առավելությունը, որպեսզի գրավեն ուշադրություն, հարգանք, համաձայնություն, համախոհություն, ուժ կամ ուղղակի նոր անդամներ: Այդ ամենի համար նրանք օգտագործում են ոչ այլ ինչ, քան առավելության գործիքը:

Բայց մարդկության մեծամասնությունը, երևում է, կույր է կամ համակված է մի տարօրինակ լռությամբ: Անհնար է չտեսնել, որ առավելության վրա հիմնված սեփական վարքն իրականում ամեն անգամ թերարժեքության է բերում: Եվ նույնիսկ տեսնելով այդ, մարդիկ ուղղակի հրաժարվում են դա ընդունել: Եվ դա բերում է նրան, որ սեփական Առավելության մասին հայտարարությունները՝ որպես արդարացում քո գործողությունների, և այդ գործողությունների արդյունքում տառապանքների նրանց, ով իբր թե քեզանից ցածր է կանգնած, - շարունակվում և շարունակվում են:    

Բայց գոյություն ունի այդ շրջանը պատռելու միջոց:

Պատրանքը տեսեք _որպես_  պատրանք: Հասկացեք և իմացեք վերջապես, որ Մենք Բոլորս Մեկ Ենք: Մարդկությունը և ամբողջ Կյանքը՝ մի ընդհանուր դաշտ է: Այդ ամենը՝ Մեկ Է: Այդ պատճառով չկա ոչինչ, ինչը կարող է _ինչ-որ բանից_ բարձր լինել, և չկա ոչինչ, ինչից ավելի բարձր կարելի է լինել:

Սա կարևորագույն ճշմարտություն է, որն ապրել է սովորեցնում: Մի՞թե կակաչը վարդից ավելի բարձր է: Մի՞թե սարերն ավելի գեղեցիկ են ծովից: Ձյան փաթիլներից ո՞ր մեկն է ամենահիանալին: Հնարավո՞ր է արդյոք, որ նրանք բոլորն էլ հիանալի լինեն և, միասին տոնելով իրենց հիանալիությունը, մարմինդ դող գցող մի տեսարան ստեղծեն:  Հետո նրանք հալվում են, խառնվելով մեկմեկու հետ և կազմելով իրենց Միասնությունը: Բայց նրանք երբեք չեն գնում: Նրանք երբեք չեն անհետանում: Նրանք երբեք չեն դադարում լինել: Նրանք ուղղակի _փոխում են իրենց ձևը_:  Եվ ոչ թե մեկ, այլ բազմաթիվ անգամներ պինդ վիճակից անցնում են հեղուկին, հեղուկից գոլորշուն, _տեսանելիից անտեսանելիին_,  որպեսզի նորից բարձրանան և հետո կրկին վերադառնան, զարմանահրաշ գեղեցկության նոր փաթիլների տեսքով: Դա էլ հենց _Կյանքն է, որ փորձում է ապրել_: 

Դա էլ հենց դուք եք:

Կատարյալ փոխաբերություն:

Իրական փոխաբերություն:

Դա ձեր փորձի իրականությունը կդառնա, երբ դուք ուղղակի որոշեք, որ դա ճշմարտություն է, և սկսեք վարվել այդ կերպ: Տեսնեք բոլոր այդ կյանքերի, որոնց հետ առընչվում եք, - զարմանալի գեղեցկությունը: Որովհետև ձեզանից յուրաքանչյուրն իրոք որ հրաշալի է, և ընդ որում ոչ ոք ավելի հրաշալի չէ, քան մյուսները: Եվ մի գեղեցիկ օր դուք կլցվեք Միասնության մեջ և այն ժամանակ կիմանաք, որ միասին դուք մի ընդհանուր վտակ եք կազմում:

Այդ գիտելիքն ամբողջապես կփոխի ձեր կյանքը Երկրի վրա: Այն կբերի ձեզ քաղաքականության, էկոնոմիկայի, հասարակական կապերի, երեխաներին ուսուցանելու միջոցների փոփոխմանը: Այն, վերջապես, ձեզ երկնային արքայություն կնվիրի Երկրի վրա:

Երբ դուք տեսնեք, որ Առավելությունը՝ պատրանք է, դուք կտեսնեք, որ թերարժեքությունը՝ նույնպես պատրանք է: Այդժամ դուք կզգաք_ հավասարության _ հրաշքն ու ուժը՝ թե մեկմեկու, և թե Աստծո հետ: Ձեր պատկերացումը ձեր մասին կլայնանա, և դուք կհասկանաք Առավելության Պատրանքի գոյության պատճառը: Քանզի որքան ավելի լայն լինի ձեր պատկերացումը ձեր մասին, այնքան ավելի լայն կլինի ձեր փորձը:

Միշտ հիշեք այդ մասին:

_Որքան ավելի լայն է ձեր պատկերացումը ձեր մասին, այնքան ավեի լայն է ձեր փորձը_:

----------


## Sambitbaba

**   *   **


Տասերորդ` _Անտեղյակության Պատրանքը_,  պատկերացում է ծնում այն մասին, իբր դուք այս ամենը չգիտեք, իբր ամենն, ինչ հենց նոր ասվեց, նորություն է ձեզ համար և իբր դուք չեք կարող այդ հասկանալ:

Այս պատրանքը ձեզ թույլ է տալիս շարունակել ապրել Հարաբերականության Արքայությունում:  Բայց դուք պարտավոր չեք ապրել այնպես, ինչպես ապրում եք, ցավի ու տանջանքների մեջ, վնասելով ինքներդ ձեզ և մեկմեկու, սպասելով, սպասելով, սպասելով լավ ժամանակների գալստյանը` կամ հավերժական պարգևին Երկնքում: Դուք _կարող եք _ ապրել դրախտային այգում: Ձեզ երբեք այնտեղից չեն վտարել: Ես երբեք այդպես չէի վարվի ձեր հետ:

Դուք գիտեք դա: Հոգու խորքում դուք լավ գիտեք դա:

Ճիշտ նույնպես, ինչպես գիտեք մարդկային սերնդի և ամբողջ Կյանքի Միասնության մասին:

Ճիշտ նույնպես, ինչպես գիտեք, որ բոլորը հավասար են և որ սերը ոչ մի պայմաններ չի սահմանում:

Դուք գիտեք այդ ամենը և շատ այլ բաներ, բայց բոլոր այդ գիտելիքները պահում եք խորը ներսում:

Անտեղյակությունը պատրանք է: Դուք իմաստնորեն օգտագործում եք Պատրանքը, երբ նրա մեջ տեսնում եք պատրանք`երբ գիտեք, որ այն, ինչ չգիտեք,_ ճշմարտություն չէ:_  Դուք _գիտեք... և գիտեք, որ չգիտեք_:

Հենց այդ են ասում բոլոր Վարպետները:

Նրանք գիտեն, որ իրենք գիտեն, և օգտագործում են իրենց գիտելիքները, որպեսզի ապրեն պատրանքային աշխարհի հետ _միասին_,  այլ ոչ թե պատրանքային աշխարհի_ մեջ_,  որի մեջ նրանք տեղադրել են իրենց: Այդ պատճառով ձեր աշխարհում նրանք կախարդներ են թվում, ովքեր հեշտորեն Կյանքի ամբողջական պատրանք են ստեղծում և օգտագործում:

“Չգիտենալը” հիանալի պատրանք է և շատ օգտակար: Այն ձեզ թույլ է տալիս նորից ճանաչել, նորից սովորել, մեկ անգամ ևս վերհիշել: Այն ձեզ թույլ է տալիս մեկ անգամ ևս վերապրել կյանքի բոլորապտույտը:

Դառնալ ձյան փաթիլ:

Հենց պատրանքը, որ իբր չգիտեք, ձեզ թույլ է տալիս իմանալ, որ դուք գիտեք: Քանզի եթե ամեն ինչ գիտեք և գիտեք, որ գիտեք,  դուք ոչինչ իմանալ չեք կարող:

Խորը նայեք այդ ճշմարտության մեջ և կհասկանաք:

Թույլատրեք ձեզ պատրանքը, որ իբր ինչ-որ բան չգիտեք: Որ ոչինչ _ չգիտեք_: Այդ պահին դուք կզգաք այն, ինչի հետ անծանոթ_ չեք_, - և այն, որ դուք գիտեք դա, հանկարծակի ակնհայտ կդառնա ձեզ համար:

Դա համեստության հրաշքն է: Դրանում է այս արտահայտության ուժը. “Կա մի բան, ինչ ես չգիտեմ, ինչը գիտենալը կարող է ամեն ինչ փոխել”: Այդ միտքը կարող է ապաքինել աշխարհը:

Համեստության կոչը` կոչ է դեպի հաղթանակ:

Նույնիսկ եթե օգտվեք ձեր աստվածաբանության պատկերացումներից, առաջ ընթանալու համար ավելի լավ գործիք անհնար է հնարել: Ես եմ ներշնչել խոսքերն այն մասին, որ մի փոքր  “համեստության աստվածաբանությունը”` ամենն է, ինչ պետք է աշխարհին: Փոքր ինչ ավելի վստահություն նրանում, որ դուք ամեն ինչ գիտեք, և որոնումները շարունակելու քիչ ավելի շատ պատրաստակամություն, ընդունել, որ կարող է գոյություն ունենալ մի ինչ-որ բան, ինչը դուք_ չը_-գիտեք, - ինչն ինանալը կարող է փոխել ամեն ինչ:

Ես ասում եմ նորից, անգիտությունը տանում է դեպի գիտությունը: Ամեն ինչ ինանալը բերում է ոչինչ չիմանալուն:

Ահա թե ինչու է Անտեղյակության Պատրանքն այդքան կարևոր:

Նույնը կարելի է ասել նաև բոլոր Պատրանքների մասին: Դրանք բանալիներ են քեզ համար, որ դու փորձես, թե Ով Ես Իրականում: Դրանք բացում են Հարաբերականության Արքայությունից դեպի Բացարձակի Արքայությունը տանող դուռը: Դուռը դեպի ամեն ինչ:

Բայց, ինչպես նաև բոլոր Տաս Պատրանքների դեպքում, երբ Անտեղյակության Պատրանքը դուրս է գալիս հսկողության տակից, երբ այն դառնում է ձեր ամբողջ փորձը, ձեր մշտական գոյատևող իրականությունը, - այն դադարում է ծառայել ձեզ: Դուք դառնում եք մի ձեռնածու, ով մոռացել է իր հնարանքները: Դուք սեփական պատրանքով խաբնված մեկն եք դառնում: Այդ դեպքում ձեզ ստիպված է “փրկել” ուրիշ ինչ-որ մեկը, ով կարողանում է տեսնել` շրջանցելով պատրանքը, ով կարթնացնի ձեզ և կհիշեցնի, թե Ով Եք Դուք Իրականում:

Այդ հոգին իրականում ձեր փրկիչը կդառնա, ճիշտ նույնպես, ինչպես և դուք կարող եք փրկիչ դառնալ ուրիշների համար, ուղղակի հիշեցնելով նրանց, թե Ով Են Իրենք Իրականում, ուղղակի վերադարձնելով նրանց` իրենց: “Փրկիչ”` սա ուղղակի “հիշեցնողի” մեկ այլ անունն է: Դա նա է, ով հիշեցնում է ձեզ, ստիպելով ձեզ ձեռք բերել նոր մտածողություն և նորից գիտակցել ձեզ որպես Աստծո Մարմնի մասնիկը:

Արեք դա ուրիշների համար: Չէ որ դուք` այսօրվա փրկիչներն եք: Դուք` Իմ Սիրելիներն եք, ումով Ես հաճույք եմ վայելում: Դուք նա եք, ում Ես ուղարկել եմ, որպեսզի ուրիշներին տուն բերի:

Այդ պատճառով դուրս եկեք պատրանքի սահմաններից, բայց մի հեռացեք նրանից:

Ապրեք նրա հետ, բայց ոչ նրա մեջ:

Արեք այդ, և դուք կլինեք այս աշխարհում, բայց չեք պատկանի նրան: Դուք կճանաչեք սեփական կախարդանքը, իսկ այն, ինչ գիտեք, դուք մեծացնում եք: Ուրեմն ավելի ու ավելի կմեծանա ձեր պատկերացումը ձեր կախարդանքի մասին, մինչև մի սքանչելի օր կհասկանաք, որ հենց ինքներդ եք կախարդները:

Միշտ հիշեք այդ մասին:

_Դուք` կախարդներ եք:_

----------


## Sambitbaba

**   *   **


Երբ օգտագործում եք Անտեղյակության Պատրանքը` այլևս չեք ապրում նրա մեջ, այլ ուղղակի օգտագործում եք այն, - նկատում և խոստովանում եք, որ դեռ գոյություն ունեն բազմաթիվ այնպիսի բաներ, ինչ դուք չգիտեք (չեք հիշում), բայց հենց այդ համեստությունն է ձեզ զատում խոնարհներից, ստիպելով ավելի շատ հասկանալ, ավելի շատ հիշել, ավելի շատ գիտակցել: Այժմ դուք մեկն եք _գիտակիցներից_` նրանցից, ով գիտի:

Դուք հիշում եք, որ ուղղակի օգտագործում եք պատրանքները` մեկուսացված կոնտեքստային դաշտ ստեղծելու համար, որի շրջանակներում կարող եք փորձել, այլ ոչ միայն պատկերացնել ցանկացած տեսանկյունն անհամար տեսանկյուններից այն մասին, թե Ով Եք Դուք: Դուք սկսում եք օգտագործել այդ կոնտեքստային դաշտը գիտակցաբար, ինչպես նկարիչն է օգտագործում իր վրձինը սքանչելի կտավներ ստեղծելիս, - և կյանքի կոչել հզոր ու զարմանահրաշ պահեր, երանության պահեր, երբ կարողանում եք ճանաչել ձեզ փորձով: 

Եթե դուք, օրինակ, ցանկանում եք փորձել ձեզ որպես ներում, կարող եք օգտագործել Դատաստանի, Պարսավանքի և Առավելության Պատրանքները: Պրոյեկցելով դրանք ձեր առջև, բացարձակ պատահականորեն ձեր կյանքում դուք կգտնեք (կստեղծեք) մարդկանց, ովքեր ձեզ հնարավորություն կընձեռնեն արտահայտել ձեր ներող լինելու ունակությունը: Ապրումներն ուժեղացնելու համար կարելի է ավելացնել նույնիսկ Անհաջողության Պատրանքը: Վերջապես, կարելի է օգտագործել Անտեղյակության Պատրանքը, որպեսզի ձևացնեք, իբր չգիտեք, որ այդ ամենը հենց դուք եք անում:

Եթե ցանկանում եք փորձել ձեզ որպես ցավակցություն կամ որպես մեծահոգություն, կարելի է օգտագործել Պահանջի և Պակասի Պատրանքները, որպեսզի ստեղծեք կոնտեքստային դաշտ, որի շրջանակներում կարելի է արտահայտել Աստվածայինի այդ տեսանկյունները ձեր մեջ: Դրանից հետո կարող է պատահել, որ փողոցով քայլելիս կհանդիպեք մուրացկանների: Տարօրինակ է, կմտածեք դուք, ես առաջ երբեք այս անկյունում մուրացկանների չեմ հանդիպել...

Դուք կարեկցանք եք զգում նրանց հանդեպ և այդ կարեկցանքը թափանցում է ձեր սիրտը: Զգում եք մեծահոգության պոռթկում, ձեռքը գրպան եք տանում և դրամ եք հանում գրպանից:

Իսկ կարող է պատահել, որ կզանգահարի մի բարեկամ ու ֆինանսական օգնություն կխնդրի: Դուք կարող եք ընտրել ձեր էության բազմաթիվ տեսանկյուններից յուրաքանչյուրը, որը կցանկանաք զգալ այդ պահին: Բայց տվյալ դեպքում դուք ընտրում եք բարությունը, հոգատարությունն ու սերը: Դուք ասում եք. “Իհարկե, որքա՞ն է հարկավոր”:

Բայց ուշադիր եղեք, որովհետև, եթե ուշադիր չլինեք, չեք հասկանա, թե ինչպես փողոցի մուրացկանները կամ ձեզ զանգահարող բարեկամները ճանապարհ գտան, որպեսզի թափանցեն ձեր կյանքը: Կմոռանաք, որ _այդ դուք ներգրավեցիք նրանց_:

Եթե չափից դուրս խորանաք Պատրանքի մեջ, կմոռանաք, որ ամեն մարդու, տեղ կամ իրադարձություն դուք ձեր կյանք եք կանչում _ձեր համար_: Կմոռանաք, որ նրանք այստեղ են այն պատճառով, որպեսզի կատարյալ իրավիճակ, կատարյալ հնարավորություններ ստեղծեն ձեր համար, որպեսզի կոնկրետ իրավիճակում կարողանաք ճանաչել ինքներդ ձեզ:

Դուք կմոռանաք Իմ մեծագույն դասը. _Ես չեմ ուղարկում ձեզ ոչ ոգու, բացի հրեշտակները_:

Դուք կարող եք վանել իմ հրեշտակներին, որպես ձեր լեգենդի միջի ոճրագործների: Եթե ուշադիր չլինեք, ձեր կյանք եկած երանության պահերին, որոնք ոչ միշտ են սկզբում ցանկալի թվում, բայց միշտ նվեր են ձեր համար, - հաճախ ձեզ որպես զոհ կտեսնեք, այլ ոչ որպես մարդ, ով դրանից օգուտ է ստանում:

Եվ կամ ձեր մոտ կարող է ցանկություն առաջանալ` օգտվել այլ ճանապարհներից, ոչ այն, որ սկզբում էիք ըտրել: Դուք կարող եք որոշել, օրինակ, որ ցանկանում եք փորձել ոչ միայն կարեկցանքը, այլ նաև հսկողության ուժն ու հնարավորությունը: Կարող եք շարունակել ողորմություն տալ մուրացկանին ամեն օր այնքան ժամանակ, քանի դեռ դա ձեր երկուսի համար էլ արարողություն չի դարձել:  Կարող եք շարունակել ամեն ամիս փոստով դրամ ուղարկել ձեր բարեկամին այնքան ժամանակ, քանի դեռ դա ձեր երկուսի համար էլ արարողություն չի դարձել: 

Այդժամ նրանք_ կախված են_ ձեզանից: Դուք տիրապետեցիք ուժի: Դուք զրկեցիք_ նրանց_ ուժից բառի բուն իմաստով, խլելով նրանցից իրենց կյանքը վերաստեղծելու ուժը, - որպեսզի լսեք գովասանքներ, ուժ և հաճույք զգաք: Հանկարծակի նրանք կորցրեցին իրենց ունակությունը` լինել առանց ձեզ: Թե մուրացկանը, թե բարեկամը` նրանք, ովքեր տարիներ շարունակ ապրում էին առանց ձեր օգնության, - այժմ չեն կարողանում ապրել առանց ձեզ: Դուք նրանց անգործունակ դարձրեցիք և անգործունակ հարաբերություններ ստեղծեցիք նրանց հետ:

Փոխարենն օգնելու նրանց դուրս գալ փոսից, մի պարան գցել ու դուրս հանել նրանց, դուք վերցրեցիք պարանն ու ինքներդ նույնպես թռաք փոսը:

Երբ ինչ-որ բան եք անում, ուշադիր հետևեք դրա շարժառիթներին: Մի մոռացեք ձեր ծրագրի մասին: Անընդհատ հսկեք, թե ձեր էության ի՛նչ տեսանկյուն եք փորձում: Կա՞ արդյոք միջոց փորձել այն, չզրկելով ուժից ուրիշին: Կա՞ միջոց հիշել, թե Ով Ես Դու, չստիպելով այլ մեկի մոռանալ, թե Ով Է Նա:

----------


## Sambitbaba

**   *   **


Տաս Պատրանքներն ու նրանց հետևում կանգնած ավելի մանր պատրանքների անհամար բազմությունն օգտագործելու մի քանի միջոցներ կան: Այժմ դուք տեսնում եք, այժմ դուք գիտեք, այժմ դուք հիշում եք, թե ինչպես են օգտագործվում Պատրանքները:

Հիշեք այն մասին, ինչ ասվել է առաջ: Բոլորովին պարտադիր չէ օգտագործել Պատրանքները ներկա պահին, դուք միշտ էլ կարող եք այդ անել: Բայց, եթե դուք անում եք դա ոչ _գիտակցաբար_` եթե չգիտեք, որ _ստեղծում եք այդ Պատրանքներն ինքներդ_, - փոխանակ համարելու, որ հենց դուք եք ստեղծված իրավիճակի պատճառը, դուք կարող եք պատկերացնել, որ ձեր կյանքն է ճնշում գործադրում ձեր վրա: Դուք կարող եք մտածել, որ կյանքը _տեղի է ունենում _ ձեր հետ, փոխարենը գիտենալու, որ այն առաջ է ընթանում _ձեր շնորհիվ_:

Ահա այն, ինչ դուք կարող եք գիտենալ և ինչն իմանալը կարող է փոխել ձեր ամբողջ կյանքը.

*Ամենը, ինչ տեղի է ունենում ձեր կյանքում, դուք ինքներդ եք ստեղծել:*

Դուք ամբողջովին հասկանում եք դա, երբ դուրս եք գալիս Պատրանքների սահմաններից: Դուք զգում եք դա _ձեր մարմնում_, բջջային մակարդակի վրա, երբ միասնություն եք ապրում Աստծո հետ:

Դա այն է, ինչին կրքոտ ձգտում է ամեն մի հոգի: Դա այն է, ինչը վերջնական նպատակն է ձեր ամբողջ կյանքի: Դուք ճամփորդություն եք կատարում դեպի Վարպետություն, վերադարձ դեպի Միասնություն, երբ կարող եք ճանաչել Աստծո հրաշքն ու երանությունը ձեր սեփական հոգում և արտահայտել այն ձեր միջով որպես  ինքներդ ձեզ, հազարավոր միջոցներով, ձեր հավերժական կյանքի միլիոնավոր պահերին:

----------


## Sambitbaba

*16.	ՍԵՓԱԿԱՆ  ԻՐԱԿԱՆՈՒԹՅԱՆ  ՎԵՐԱ-ՍՏԵՂԾՈՒՄԸ*


Երբ ճամփորդություն եք կատարում դեպի հավերժություն, երբ շարժվում եք դեպի Վարպետություն, դուք ի հայտ եք բերում, որ ստիպված եք բախվել բազմաթիվ պարագաների, իրավիճակների և իրադարձությունների հետ, որոնցից շատերը կարելի է ոչ-ցանկալի անվանել: Առաջինն, ինչ մարդկանց մեծամասնությունն անում է նման պահերին, և վեջինն, ինչ պետք է անեք դուք, - փորձել հասկանալ,  թե ինչ է դա նշանակում:

Ոմանք մտածում են, որ դա տեղի է ունենում ինչ-որ պատճառով և փորձում են բացահայտել այդ պատճառը: Ուրիշներն ասում են, որ դրանք “նշաններ” են: Այդ պատճառով նրանք փորձում են հասկանալ, թե ինչ է այդ նշանն իրենց ասում:

Այսպես թե այնպես, մարդիկ փորձում են իմաստ գտնել իրենց կյանքի իրադարձությունների և ապրումների մեջ: Բայց բանն այն է, որ ընդհանրապես չկա ոչ մի իմաստ: Չկա ոչ մի ներքին ճշմարտություն, որը թաքնվել է ձեր կյանքի ապրումների և ընդհարումների մեջ:

_Ո՞վ կարող է դրանք այնտեղ թաքցնել: Եվ ինչու՞_:

Եթե դրանք այնտեղ լինեին նրա համար, որպեսզի դուք ի հայտ բերեք իրենց, ավելի արդյունավետ չէ՞ր լինի արդյոք դրանք ակնառու սարքել: _Եթե Աստված ցանկանում է ձեզ ինչ-որ բան ասել, ուրեմն ավելի հեշտ չէ՞ր լինի արդյոք (էլ չեմ ասում` ավելի բարի) ուղիղ ասել ձեզ այդ մասին, փոխարենը սարքելու գաղտնիք, որը դուք պարտավոր եք բացահայտել_:

Բանն այն է, որ ոչինչ չունի որևէ իմաստ, _ բացի այն իմաստը, որը դուք եք դրան տալիս_:

Կյանքն անիմաստ է:

Շատերին դժվար է դա հասկանալ, սակայն դա Իմ մեծագույն նվերն է ձեզ: Կերտելով կյանքն անիմաստ, Ես ձեզ հնարավորություն եմ տալիս որոշել, թե ինչ է նշանակում ամեն ինչ ձեր շուրջ: Ելնելով ձեր որոշումներից, դուք սահմանում եք ձեր փոխհարաբերությունները կյանքում ամեն ինչի հետ:

Դա էլ, ըստ էության, հենց այն _միջոցն է_, որի օգնությամբ դուք փորձում եք, թե Ով Եք Ընտրում Լինել:

Դա ինքնաարարման, կրկին ինքնա-վերա-ստեղծման գործողություն է ձեր բոլոր պատկերացումներից ամենասքանչելի տարբերակում այն մասին, Ով Դուք Կաք:

Այդ պատճառով, երբ ձեր հետ ինչ-որ որոշակի բաներ են տեղի ունենում, մի հարցրեք ձեզ, թե ինչն է դրանց պատճառը: Ինքներդ _ընտրեք_, թե ինչու են դրանք տեղի ունենում: Ինքներդ _որոշեք_,  թե ինչու են դրանք տեղի ունենում: Եթե մտադրված ընտրել կամ որոշել չեք կարող, ուրեմն հնարեք: _Ինչ էլ որ լինի, դուք կաք_:  Դուք եք ստեղծում բոլոր պատճառները նրա համար, որպեսզի ինչ-որ բան տեղի ունենա, կամ ըստ որոնց ինչ-որ բան տեղի է ունենում հենց այնպես, ինչպես տեղի է ունենում: Բայց հիմնականում դուք անում եք դա անգիտակցաբար: Իսկ այժմ հնարեք ձեր մտադրությունը (և ձեր կյանքը) գիտակցաբա՛ր:

Մի՛ փնտրեք կյանքի իմաստը, կամ ինչ-որ կոնկրետ միջադեպի, իրադարձության կամ իրավիճակի իմաստը: 

_Հնարեք դրա իմաստը_:

Իսկ հետո հայտարարեք, արտահայտեք և փորձարկեք, հասեք և դարձեք Նա, Ով Դուք Ընտրել Եք Լինել կախված ձեր հնարանքից:

Եթե դուք զգայուն դիտող եք, կնկատեք, որ շարունակում եք կրկին և կրկին  դնել ձեզ նույն իրավիճակի մեջ և ձեր կյանք ներգրավել միևնույն իրավիճակները, քանի դեռ չեք վերա-ստեղծել ձեզ նորից: 

_Դա էլ հենց ձեր ճամփորդությունն է դեպի Վարպետությունը_:



**   *   **
Դեպի Վարպետությունը ճամփորդություն կատարող Վարպետն ու աշակերտը _գիտեն_, որ բոլոր Պատրանքներն` ուղղակի պատրանքներ են, նրանք _որոշում են_,  թե ինչու են այստեղ, և հետո գիտակցաբար _ստեղծում են _ այն, ինչ ցանկանում են փորձել իրենց մեջ այդ Պատրանքների օգնությամբ:

Երբ դուք բախվում եք ցանկացած կենսական ապրումների հետ, գոյություն ունի բանաձև, պրոցես, որն օգտագործելով, դուք կարող եք գնալ դեպի վարպետություն:

Ուղղակի ասացեք ձեզ.

1. Իմ աշխարհում ոչինչ իրական չի:

2. Ամեն ինչ ունի այն իմաստը, որը ես եմ նրան տալիս:

3. Ես` նա եմ, ով ինքս ինձ կոչում եմ, և իմ ապրումն` այնպիսին է, ինչպիսին ես այն անվանում եմ:

Այդպես է պետք աշխատել Կյանքի Պատրանքների հետ: Իսկ հիմա մենք կզզնենք “իրական կյանքի” մի քանի օրինակներ ևս և նորից կվերադառնանք մեր որոշ նախկին դիտողություններին, այնպես ինչպես, ավելորդ անգամ ընդգծելով դրանք, մենք ավելի շատ պարզության ենք հասնում:

----------


## Sambitbaba

**   *   **


Երբ դուք բախվում եք Պահանջի Պատրանքի հետ, ձեզ կարող է թվալ, որ դուք մի ինչ-որ շատ իրական բան եք ապրում:

Պահանջը կարող է ձեր առջև կանգնել երկու դիմակներից մեկով. ձեր պահանջի կամ այլ մարդու պահանջի դիմակով:

Երբ ձեզ թվում է, որ այն ձե՛ր Պահանջն է, դուք նշանակալիորեն ավելի սուր եք զգում այն: Արագորեն կարող է առաջանալ վախ, որը կախված է ձեր պատկերացրած Պահանջի բնույթից:

Եթե դուք, օրինակ, պատկերացրել եք, որ թթվածնի կարիք ունեք, ձեզ իսկույն կարող է հափշտակել խուճապը: Դա տրամաբանական հետևանքն է ձեր հավատի, որ ձեր կյանքը վտանգի տակ է: Հնարավոր է, միայն իսկական Վարպետը կամ նա, ով մահին մոտ փորձ ունի և հասկանում է, որ մահ չկա, - նման իրավիճակում կարող է հանգստություն պահպանել: Ուրիշները պետք է սովորեցնեն իրենց դրան: 

Բայց անել դա հնարավոր է:

Հեգնանքն այն է, որ հենց հանգստությունն է, որ պահանջվում է ձեզ: Միայն հանգստությունն է նպաստում խաղաղ արդյունքի բերելու ընդունակ մտքերին և գործողություններին: 

Սա լավ են հասկանում ջրսույզները: Նրանք հատուկ սովորում են խուճապի չենթարկվել, երբ զգում են, որ վերջանում է թթվածինը: Մյուսներն էլ պետք է սովորեն խուսափել խուճապից այն պայմաններում, որոնք շատերը լարված և վախեցնող կանվանեին:

Գոյություն ունեն նաև այլ, ավելի քիչ ծայրահեղ, բայց նույնպես կյանքին վտանգ բերող իրավիճակներ, որոնք վախ են ծնում: Օրինակ, լուրն անբուժելի հիվանդության մասին: Կամ զինված կողոպուտը: Սակայն կան մարդիկ, ովքեր, ինչպես պարզվում է, կարող են դեմ առ դեմ հանդիպել մահացու հիվանդությանը կամ իրենց անձի հանդեպ բռնության հնարավորությանը և զարմանալի սառնասրտություն պահպանեն: Ինչպե՞ս է այդ նրանց մոտ ստացվում: Ինչու՞մն է բանը:

_Բանը հեռանկարն է_:

Եվ հենց այդ մասին մենք հիմա կխոսենք` ձեր հեռանկարի մասին:

Մահվան պատրանքը որպես պատրանք տեսնելը փոխում է ամեն ինչ: Գիտենալը, որ այն ոչ մի նշանակություն չունի բացի այն նշանակությունը, որը դուք եք նրան տալիս, թույլ է տալիս որոշել, թե ինչ է դա նշանակում: Հասկանալը, որ ամբողջ կյանքը` վերաստեղծման պրոցես է, ստեղծում է կոնտեքստ, որի մեջ դուք կարող եք փորձել, թե մահվան վերաբերյալ Ով Եք Իրականում:

Հիսուս արեց այդ և զարմացրեց ամբողջ աշխարհին:

Ուրիշներն էլ են անում, հանգիստ նրբագեղությամբ անցնելով մահվան միջով, շշմեցնելով ու ոգեշնչելով նրանց, ովքեր իրենց կողքին են:

Մահվան վտանգի հետ կապված ապրումներից ավելի ցածր մակարդակի վրա, Պահանջը որպես Պատրանք` ավելի քիչ ուժ ունի:

Ֆիզիկական ցավի մակարդակից ցած այն, փաստորեն, ընդհանրապես ուժ չունի:

Շատ մարդկանց, բայց ոչ բոլորին, շատ դժվար է հաղթահարել ֆիզիկական ցավը: Եթե ինչ-որ մեկին, ով տվյալ պահին ուժեղ ցավ է ապրում, ասեն, որ “դա պատրանք է”, դա նրան շատ տարօրինակ կթվա:

Իրոք, շատերին ցավը` և ցավի հնարավորությունը, - ավելի շատ է վախեցնում, քան մահը:

Եվ այնուամենայնիվ, այս պատրանքն էլ կարելի է հաղթահարել: Ես արդեն ասել եմ ցավի և տանջանքի տարբերության մասին: Վարպետները գիտեն այդ տարբերությունը, ինչպես նաև բոլոր նրանք, ով հասկանում է, թե ինչի համար են նախատեսված Կյանքի Պատրանքները: 

Պահանջի Պատրանքը ենթադրում էր, որ չտանջվելու, երջանիկ լինելու համար մարդիկ ցավի բացակայության կարիք ունեն: Եվ միևնույն ժամանակ ցավն ու երջանկությունը փոխադարձաբար մեկմեկու բացառող հասկացություններ չեն, ինչը կարող են հաստատել բազում ծննդաբերող կանայք:

Ազատությունը ցավից` պահանջ չէ, դա նախընտրություն է: Տեղափոխելով Պահանջը նախընտրության մակարդակ, դուք ձեզ դրել եք ստացվող ապրումների վրա արտակարգ իշխանության վիճակի մեջ:

Դուք կարող եք իշխել նույնիսկ ցավին` իշխել բավական, որպեսզի փաստորեն արհամարհեք ցավը, իսկ հաճախ իրոք որ ստիպեք նրան _վերանալ_: Շատ մարդիկ են ցուցադրել դա:

Ֆիզիկական ցավի մակարդակից ավելի ցածր գտնվող Պահանջի Պատրանքներից ազատվալն ավելի հեշտ է:

Դուք կարող եք մտածել, որ երջանիկ լինելու համար ձեզ հարկավոր է կոնկրետ մեկը, հաջողության հասնելու համար ձեզ անհրաժեշտ է որոշակի պաշտոն, բավարարվածություն զգալու համար` ինչ-որ զգացմունքային կամ ֆիզիկական հաճույք: Այս ամենն ունենալու զգացմունքը կարող է առաջանալ, որպեսզի դուք ուշադրություն դարձնեք, որ գտնվում եք այստեղ, հենց հիմա, առանց դրա:

_Բայց ինչու՞ եք դուք մտածում, թե ունեք դրա կարիքը_:

Ավելի մոտիկ ծանոթությունը գործին ձեզ ցույց կտա, որ դուք դրա կարիքը _չունեք_` ոչ կենդանի մնալու համար, ոչ էլ նույնիսկ երջանիկ լինելու համար:

_Երջանկությունը`ապրումներ չէ, երջանկությունը` որոշում է_:

Դուք կարող եք որոշում ընդունել լինել երջանիկ առանց նրա, ինչի, ինչպես ձեզ թվում է, կարիք ունեք երջանիկ լինելու համար, -_ և դուք կլինեք երջանիկ_:

Դա ամենակարևոր բաներից մեկն է, որ երբևիցէ ձեզ անհրաժեշտ է եղել հասկանալ: Այդ պատճառով Ես մեկ անգամ ևս վերադառնում եմ այդ մտքին:

Երջանկությունը` որոշում է, այլ ոչ թե ապրումներ: Դուք կարող եք որոշում ընդունել լինել երջանիկ առանց նրա, ինչի, ինչպես ձեզ թվում է, կարիք ունեք երջանիկ լինելու համար, - _և դուք կլինեք երջանիկ_:

Ձեր ապրումները` ձեր որոշման _արդյունքն_ են, այլ ոչ թե նրա _պատճառը_:

(Իդեպ, նույնը կարելի է ասել  նաև սիրո մասին: Սերը`ոչ թե հակազդեցություն է, սերը` որոշում է: Եվ երբ հիշում եք այդ մասին, դուք մոտենում երք վարպետությանը: )

Պահանջի երկրորդ դիմակն է` այլ մարդկանց պահանջները: Եթե այդ Պատրանքի մեջ դուք չեք տեսնում պատրանք, կարող եք ընկնել այլ մարդկանց անվերջանալի պահանջը կատարելու ծուղակը, հատկապես նրանց, ում սիրում եք` ձեր երեխաների, ամուսնու (կնոջ) կամ ընկերների:

Դա կարող է բերել թաքնված վրդովմունքի, իսկ հետո նաև զայրույթի բռնկման` ինչպես ձեր կողմից, այնպես էլ նրա, ում օգնություն եք ցուցաբերում: Հեգնանքն այն է, որ, անդադար կատարելով ուրիշների պահանջները, դուք ավելի շատ ուժազուրկ եք անում, քան օգնում եք նրանց, - այդ մասին մենք արդեն խոսել ենք:

Երբ տեսնում եք, որ ինչ-որ մեկը “կարիքի” մեջ է հայտնվել, թույլատրեք ձեզ օգտագործել պատրանքը ձեր “ես”-ի այն մասն արտահայտելու համար, որը որոշել եք արտահայտել: Հնարավոր է, դուք ընտրել եք այն, ինչն անվանում եք կարեկցանք կամ մեծահոգություն, բարություն կամ ձեր սեփական բարեկացությունը, կամ նույնիսկ այդ ամենը միանգամից, - բայց ձեզ պետք է պարզ լինի, որ դուք երբեք ոչինչ չեք անում ուրիշների համար: Հիշեք միշտ. _Ամենն, ինչ անում եմ, ես անում եմ ինձ համար_:

Դա ևս մեկն է ամենակարևոր բաներից, ինչ ձեզ անհրաժեշտ է եղել հասկանալ: Այդ պատճառով Ես կրկնում եմ ևս մեկ անգամ.

_Ամենն, ինչ անում եմ, ես անում եմ ինձ համար_:

Դա այն է, ինչ ճշմարտություն է Աստծո համար, ինչպես նաև ձեզ համար: Միակ տարբերությունն է, որ Աստված գիտի այդ:

Գոյություն չունեն այլ շահեր, բացի սեփականը: Դա բացատրվում է նրանով, որ “Ես”-ը` ամենն է, ինչ կա: Դուք` Մեկ Եք մնացած ամեն ինչի հետ, և չկա ոչինչ, ինչը դուք չեք: Երբ դա ձեզ պարզ դառնա, կփոխվի շահախնդրության ձեր սահմանումը:

----------


## Sambitbaba

**   *   **


Երբ դուք բախվում եք Անհաջողության Պատրանքի հետ, ձեզ կարող է թվալ, թե շատ իրական ինչ-որ բան եք ապրում:

Անհաջողությունը կարող է ձեր առջև հանդես գալ երկու դիմակներից մեկով, ձեր “անհաջողության”, կամ այլ մարդու “անհաջողության” դիմակով:

Բախվելով այն բանի հետ, ինչը ձեզ անհաջողություն է թվում, անմիջապես հիշեք երեք խոսք, որոնք բովանդակում են վերջնական ճշմարտությունը.

1. Այս աշխարհում ոչինչ իրական չէ:
2. Ամեն ինչ ունի այն իմաստը, որը ես եմ նրան տալիս:
3. Ես նա եմ, ով ինքս ինձ կոչում եմ, և իմ ապրումը` այնպիսին է, ինչպիսին ես եմ այն անվանում:

Դա եռամիասնական ճշմարտություն է, կամ Սուրբ Երրորդություն:

Որոշեք, թե ինչ է նշանակում անհաջողության ձեր ապրումը: Որոշում ընդունեք ձեր անհաջողությունը հաջողություն անվանել: Դրանից հետո, այդ անհաջողության առջև, վերա-ստեղծեք ձեզ նորից: Որոշեք, թե Ով Եք Դուք այդ ապրումների հանդեպ: Մի հարցրեք, թե _ինչու՞_  եք դուք այն ստացել:_ Գոյություն չունի որևէ պատճառ բացի այն, ինչ դուք դրան վերագրել եք_:

Այդ պատճառով որոշեք. “Ես ստացել եմ այդ ապրումը, որպեսզի հնարավորություն ունենամ անել ևս մեկ քայլ դեպի հաջողությունը ճանապարհին, ինչին ես ձգտում եմ: Այդ ապրումն ինձ տրված է որպես նվեր: Ես ընդունում և բարձր գնահատում եմ այն, ես սովորում եմ նրա վրա”:

Հիշեք, թե ինչ էի Ես ասում. _Յուրաքանչյուր ուսուցում` վերհիշում է_:

Այդ պատճառով_ տոնեք անհաջողությունը_:  Ձեր մոլորակի վրա կան պայծառացած կազմակերպություններ, որոնք հենց այդպես էլ վարվում են: Երբ կատարվում է “սխալ”, երբ հայտնաբերվել է “վրիպում” կամ երբ “անհաջողություն” է ապրվում, ղեկավարը բոլորին հրավիրում է ողջունե՛լ այդ իրադարձությունը: Նա հասկանում է այն, ինչ Ես ասում եմ ձեզ այստեղ, - և նման ղեկավարի համար աշխատակիցներն իրենց կրակն ու ջուրն էլ կգցեն: Չկա ոչինչ, ինչ նրանք չեն անի, որովհետև ղեկավարը ստեղծել է անվտանգության և հաջողության մի միջավայր, որտեղ ծառայողները կարող են ապրել իրենք իրենց և իրենց ստեղծագործական ունակությունների հսկայական մասը:

----------


## Sambitbaba

** * **


Երբ բախվում եք Բաժանվածության Պատրանքի հետ, ձեզ կարող է թվալ, որ շատ իրական մի բան եք ապրում:

Բաժանվածությունը ձեր առջև կարող է հանդես գալ երկու դիմակներից մեկով. ձեր “բաժանվածության”, կամ այլ մարդու “բաժանվածության” դիմակով:

Կարող եք սարսափելի բաժանվածություն զգալ Աստծոց: Կարող եք կատարյալ բաժանվածություն զգալ ձեր համագիտակից եղբայրներից: Արդյունքում ծնվում են ավելի փոքր մաշտաբի պատրանքներ էլ` միայնության կամ ճնշվածության պատրանքները:

Բախվելով այն բանի հետ, ինչը ձեզ Բաժանվածություն է թվում, իսկույն հիշեք վերջնական ճշմարտություն պարունակող երեք ֆրազները.

1. Այս աշխարհում ոչինչ իրական չէ: 
2. Ամեն ինչ ունի այն իմաստը, որը ես եմ նրան տալիս: 
3. Ես նա եմ, ով ինքս ինձ կոչում եմ, և իմ ապրումը` այնպիսին է, ինչպիսին ես եմ այն անվանում:

Դա բերում է եռամիասնական մի պրոցեսի.

Ա. Տեսնել Պատրանքը որպես պատրանք; 
Բ. Որոշել, թե ինչ է այն նշանակում; 
Գ. Վերա-ստեղծել ձեզ նորից:

Եթե միայնություն եք ապրում, նայեք նրան որպես պատրանքի: Որոշեք, որ ձեր միայնությունը նշանակում է, որ դուք անբավարար կապ եք պահպանում ձեզ շրջապատող աշխարհի հետ` ինչպե՞ս կարելի է միայնակ լինել միայնակ մարդկանցով լիքն աշխարհում: Դրանից հետո ընտրեք վերա-ստեղծել ձեզ որպես մարդ, ով առընչվում է այլ մարդկանց հետ սիրով:

Արեք այդպես երեք օր, և ձեր տրամադրությունն ամբողջովին կփոխվի: Արեք այդպես երեք շաբաթ, և միայնությունը, որն այժմ ապրում եք, կվերանա: Արեք այդպես երեք ամիս, և այլևս երբեք միայնությունը հետ չի վերադառնա: 

Եվ այդ ժամանակ կհասկանաք, որ ձեր միայնությունն՝ _ամբողջովին ձեր հսկողությանը ենթարկվող_ պատրանք էր:

Նույնիսկ բանտում կամ հիվանդանոցում գտնվող մարդիկ, ովքեր լրիվ առանձնացված են մնացած բոլորից, փոխելով ներքին իրականությունը, կարող են փոխել իրենց արտաքին ընկալումը: Դա ձեռք է բերվում Աստծո հետ միասնության շնորհիվ, այն նույն ապրումով, դեպի որն է ձեզ տանում այս գիրքը: Քանզի, հանդիպելով Արարչի հետ ձեր ներսում, միայնությունից խուսափելու համար դուք այլևս երբեք ձեզանից դուրս ինչ-որ բանի կարիք չեք ունենա:

Բոլոր ժամանակներում դա ապացուցել են միստիկներն ու վանականները, հոգևոր համայնքներն ու հոգևոր կյանքի համախոհները: Հոգևոր միասնության և ամբողջ Տիեզերքի հետ (այսինքն Ինձ հետ) Ամբողջականության էքստազը չի կարելի համեմատել ոչինչի հետ արտաքին աշխարհում:

Իրոք, Բաժանվածությունը՝ Պատրանք է:

Այդ պատճառով նայեք այս ամենին որպես պատրանք և որպես օրհնյալ նվեր, ձեզ թույլ տվող ընտրել և փորձել, թե Ով Եք Դուք Իրականում:

----------


## Sambitbaba

**   *   **


Օգտվելով ևս մի քանի պատրանքներից (կարելի է օգտագործել նրանցից յուրաքանչյուրը, բանաձևը մնում է նույնը), եկեք քննարկենք մի քանի օրինակներ ևս: 

Երբ բախվում եք Պարսավանքի Պատրանքի հետ, ձեզ կարող է թվալ, որ դուք շատ իրական մի բան եք ապրում: Պարսավանքը կարող է հանդես գալ երկու դիմակներից մեկով. ձեզ “պարսավելով” կամ ձեր կողմից այլ մարդու “պարսավելով”:

Երբ բախվում եք Առավելության Պատրանքի հետ, ձեզ կարող է թվալ, որ դուք շատ իրական մի բան եք ապրում: Առավելությունը կարող է հանդես գալ երկու դիմակներից մեկով. ձեր “առավելության”, կամ այլ մարդու “առավելության” դիմակով:

Երբ բախվում եք Անտեղյակության Պատրանքի հետ, ձեզ կարող է թվալ, որ դուք շատ իրական մի բան եք ապրում: Անտեղյակությունը կարող է հանդես գալ երկու դիմակներից մեկով. ձեր “անտեղյակության”, կամ այլ մարդու “անտեղյակության” դիմակով:

Նկատեցի՞ք շաբլոնը: Դուք արդեն, նախքան Ես ձեզ կասեմ, կսկսե՞ք լավ միջոց մտածել այդ պատրանքներն օգտագործելու համար:

Երբ դուք բախվում եք ինչ-որ մեկի պարսավանքին, ձեր մոտ ցանկություն է առաջանում ի պատասխան պարսավել այդ մարդուն: Երբ ուրիշներն են բախվում ձեր պարսավանքին, նրանց մոտ ցանկություն է առաջանում պարսավել ձեզ:

Երբ դուք հանդիպում եք ինչ-որ մեկի առավելությանը, դա ձեզ մղում է բոլորից լավը համարել ձեզ: Երբ ուրիշներն են բախվում ձեր առավելությանը,  դա մղում է նրանց իրե՛նց համարել ձեզանից լավը:

Դուք նկատու՞մ եք շաքբլոնը: Դուք արդեն սկսու՞մ եք, նախքան Ես ձեզ կասեմ, այդ պատրանքներն օգտագործելու լավ միջոցներ մտածել:

Շատ կարևոր է ընդհանուր շաբլոն տեսնելը: Դա շաբլոն է, որը դուք նկարում եք ձեր սեձական մշակույթային առասպելի կտավին: Դա այն է, ինչը ստիպում է ձեզ զգալ ձեր կոլեկտիվ իրականությունն այնպիսին, ինչպիսին այն կա ձեր մոլորակի վրա:

Չկա ոչ մի անհրաժեշտություն օրինակներ բերել, թե ինչպես դուրս գալ Պատրանքների սահմաններից և օգտագործել դրանք: Եթե Ես շարունակեմ կոնկրետ օրինակներ բերել, դուք կախված կլինեք Ինձանից: Դուք կզգաք, որ չեք կարողանում հասկանալ և իմանալ, թե ձեր ամենօրյա փորձի մեջ ինչպե՞ս վերա-ստեղծել ձեզ նորից “իրական կյանքի” հանդեպ: 

Արդյունքում կսկսեք աղոթել. “Աստված, օգնիր ինձ”, - կսկսեք աղերսել, իսկ հետո երախտապարտ կլինեք Ինձ, եթե ամեն ինչ լավ ընթանա, և անիծել Ինձ, եթե դա տեղի չունենա, - կարծես թե Ես _բավարարում եմ մեկի ցանկությունները և մերժում ուրիշներինը... կամ, ինչ ավելի վատ է, բավարարում եմ մարդկանց մի մասի ցանկությունները և մերժում եմ մյուսներինը_:

Ես ասում եմ ձեզ հետևյալը. _Աստծո գործը չէ ցանկություններ բավարարել կամ մերժելը: Ի՞նչ հիմունքով Ես պետք է դա անեմ: Ինչպիսի՞ չափանիշներ օգտագործեմ:_

Հասկացեք գոնե սա, եթե չեք հասկանում մնացածը. _Աստված ոչնչի կարիք չունի:_

Եթե Ես ոչնչի կարիք չունեմ, նշանակում է, չունեմ նաև չափանիշներ, թույլատրող որոշել, ունենալ _ձեզ_  ինչ-որ բան կամ չունենալ:

_Այդ որոշում եք դուք:_

Դուք կարող եք որոշում ընդունել գիտակցաբար կամ անգիտակցաբար: 

Հարյուրամյակներ շարունակ դուք այն անգիտակցաբար եք ընդունել: Իրականում նույնիսկ հազարամյակներ շարունակ: Բայց կա նաև միջոց անել դա գիտակցաբար.

Ա. Տեսնել Պատրանքը որպես պատրանք:
Բ. Որոշել, թե ինչ է այն նշանակում:
Գ. Վերա-ստեղծել ձեզ նորից:

Որպեսզի հասնեք դրան, որպես գործիք օգտագործեք վերջնական ճշմարտության` ներքևում բերված պնդումները.

1. Այս աշխարհում ոչինչ իրական չէ:                                                                                   
2. Ամեն ինչ ունի այն իմաստը, որը ես եմ նրան տալիս:                                    
3.	Ես նա եմ, ով ինքս ինձ կոչում եմ, և իմ ապրումը` այնպիսին է, ինչպիսին ես եմ այն անվանում:

Զրույցը, որը Ես հիմա վարում եմ ձեր հետ, - փորձ է մարդկային լեզվով արտահայտել բարդ ըմբռնումները, որոնք դուք բնազդաբար հասկանում եք ենթագիտակցության ներքին խորը մակարդակի վրա:

Այդ պատկերացումները դեպի ձեզ և ձեր միջոցով եկել են առաջ էլ: Եթե դուք անուշադիր եք, ձեզ կարող է թվալ, որ դրանք դեպի ինչ-որ մեկ ուրիշն են գալիս, ինչ-որ մեկ ուրիշի միջոցով: _Դա պատրանք է:_

Դու՛ք եք ձեզ բերում այդ փորձը, միշտ: Դա` ձեր վերհիշողության ձեր պրոցեսն է: 

Այժմ հնարավորություն կա այդ խոսքերը փոխադրել մարմնավորված փորձի, ձեր պատրանքները փոխարինելով նոր կենդանի իրականությամբ: Դա է հենց այն փոխակերպումը ձեր մոլորակի վրա, ինչի մասին Ես ասում էի: Այդ պատճառով եմ Ես ներշնչել ձեզ այս բառերը.

_“Խոսքը մարմին դառավ և ապրեց մեր հետ”:_

----------


## Sambitbaba

*ՄԱՍ  III

ՀԱՆԴԻՊՈՒՄ  ԱՐԱՐՉԻ  ՀԵՏ  ՁԵՐ  ՆԵՐՍՈՒՄ**

17.	ՀՍԿՈՂՈՒԹՅՈՒՆ  ՁԵՌՔ  ԲԵՐԵԼ  ՁԵՐ  ՄԱՐՄՆԻ ՎՐԱ*

Քանի որ բառերն այստեղ գոյություն ունեն ստեղծելու համար, - նրա համար, որ ոչ թե ընդամենը ձայն դառնան, այլ ֆիզիկական իրականություն ձեր ֆիզիկական աշխարհում, - դուք պետք է ուշադրություն հատկացնեք ձեր այն մասին, որը ֆիզիկականն է ֆիզիկական աշխարհում: 

Ձեր միասնությունն Աստծո հետ, ձեր հանդիպումը ձեր ներքին արարչի հետ, սկսվում է ձեր ֆիզիկական մարմինը ճանաչելուց, ձեր ֆիզիկական մարմինը հասկանալուց, ձեր ֆիզիկական մարմինը հարգելուց և ձեր ֆիզիկական մարմինը որպես ձեզ ծառայելու համար նախատեսված գործիք օգտագործելուց:

Միայն թե սկզբում պետք է հասկանաք, որ դուք` ձեր ֆիզիկական մարմինը չեք: Դուք նա եք, ով ղեկավարում է ձեր մարմինը, ապրում է ձեր մարմնի հետ և գործում է ֆիզիկական աշխարհում ձեր մարմնի միջոցով: Բայց ինքը մարմինը` դուք չեք հանդիսանում:

Եթե պատկերացրել եք, որ դուք` ձեր մարմինն եք, ուրեմն կընկալեք Կյանքը որպես ձեր մարմնի արտահայտություն: Եթե ընդունեք, որ հոգին և Աստված մեկ են, դուք կընկալեք Կյանքը որպես Միասնական Հոգու արտահայտություն:

Դա փոխում է ամեն ինչ:

Որպեսզի ճանաչեք ձեր մարմինը, որպեսզի հասկանաք ձեր մարմինը, որպեսզի զգաք ձեր մարմինն իր ամբողջ հրաշալիությամբ, ջանացեք արժանավայել վերաբերվել նրան: Սիրեք նրան, հոգացեք նրա մասին, լսեք նրան: Նա կասի ձեզ, թե որտեղ է ճշմարտությունը:

Հիշեք, ճշմարտությունը` այն է, ինչ ճշմարիտ է հիմա, - և յուրաքանչյուր մարմին գիտի դա: Այդ պատճառով լսեք, թե ինչ է ասում ձեզ ձեր մարմինը: Վերհիշեք, թե _ինչպես_  լսել: Նայեք, թե ինչ է ցուցադրում ձեզ ձեր մարմինը: Վերհիշեք, թե _ինչպես_ նայել:

Հետևեք ոչ միայն այլ մարդկանց մարմնի լեզվի հետևից, հետևեք նաև ձեր սեփական մարմնի լեզվի հետևից:

Առողջությունը` հայտարարություն է ձեր մարմնի, մտքի և հոգու միջև համաձայնության մասին:

Երբ հիվանդ եք, ջանացեք տեսնել, թե ձեր որ մասերը համաձայնության չեն եկել: Հնարավոր է, եկել է ժամանակը հանգիստ տալ ձեր մարմնին, բայց ձեր միտքը չգիտի, թե ինչպես անի այդ: 

Հնարավոր է ձեր միտքը զբաղված է նեգատիվ, չար մտքերով կամ մտահոգությամբ վաղվա մասին, այդ պատճառով ձեր մարմինը չի կարողանում հանգստանալ: 

Բայց ձեր մարմինը ցույց կտա ճշմարտությունը: Ուղղակի հետևեք նրան: Նկատեք, թե ինչ է նա ցույց տալիս, ականջ դրեք, թե ինչ է նա ասում:

Հարգեք ձեր մարմինը: Պահեք լավ վիճակում: Դա ձեր կարևորագույն ֆիզիկական գործիքն է:  Չնայած ձեր դաժան վերաբերմունքին, այն շարունակում է ծառայել ձեզ, որքան կարող է: Բայց ինչու՞ ցածրացնել նրա արդյունավետությունը: Ինչու՞ սխալ օգտագործել նրա համակարգերը:

Եթե նախկինում Ես ձեզ կոչում էի ձեր միտքը հանգստացնելու և Ինձ հետ ձեր միասնությունն զգալու համար ամեն օր խորհրդածել (մեդիտացիա), այժմ առաջարկում եմ ամեն օր վարժեցնել ձեր մարմինը:

_Ֆիզիկական վարժությունները` մարմնի խորհրդածումն են_:

Դրանք նույնպես ձեզ թույլ են տալիս Միասնություն զգալ Կյանքում ամեն ինչի հետ: Դուք երբեք չեք զգում ձեզ այնքան կենդանի, այնքան Կյանքի _մասնիկ_, որքան ֆիզիկական վարժություններ կատարելիս: Մարմնի շարժումները ձեզ բնական վեհության են հասցնում:

Այդ բարձր զգացմունքին հեշտ է անուն տալը: Դուք բարձունքում եք, երբ կապնված եք Արարչի հետ: Իսկ դուք կապնված եք Արարչի հետ, երբ ձեր մարմինն առողջ է և ներդաշնակության մեջ է Կյանքի հետ:

Այդ դեպքում դուք շատ բարձր տեղու՛մ եք գտնվում:

Ձեր մարմինը` ոչ այլ ինչ է, քան էներգետիկ համակարգ: Էներգիան, այսինքն Կյանքը, հոսում է ձեր ամբողջ մարմնով: Դուք կարող եք ուղղորդել այդ էներգիան: Դուք կարող եք այն կառավարել:

Այդ էներգիան շատ անուններ ունի: Որոշ լեզուներով այն կոչվում է _Ցի_, ուրիշներն այն կոչում են _Պրանա:_  Կան այլ անուններ էլ: Այդ ամենը նույն բանն է:

Երբ հիշում եք, թե ինչպես զգալ այդ էներգիան, նրա նրբությունը, նրա ուժը, դուք կարող եք նաև վերհիշել, թե ինչպես կառավարել այն, ինչպես ուղղորդել այն: Կան Վարպետներ, ովքեր կարող են օգնել ձեզ դրանում: Նրանք գտնվում են գիտությունների տարբեր բնագավառներում, տարբեր մշակույթներում և տարբեր ավանդույթներում:

Դուք կարող եք անել դա ինքներդ էլ, չանդրադառնալով ուրիշ ոչնչի, բացի ներքին վճռականությունը: Բայց եթե ուզում եք, որ ձեզ ղեկավարի Վարպետը, ուսուցիչը կամ գուրուն, կարևոր է գիտենալ, թե ինչպես ճանաչեք նրան:

Դուք կարող եք ճանաչել Վարպետին ըստ այնմ, թե ինչպես է նա ձեզ սովորեցնում կապ հաստատել Աստծո հետ, ցու՞յց է տալիս արդյոք նա ձեզ, թե ինչպես հանդիպել Աստծո հետ:

Եթե նա բղավում է ձեր վրա, նախազգուշացնում և գայթակղում է փնտրել Աստծոն դրսում` իր ճշմարտության մեջ, իր գրքի մեջ, իր ձևով, միջոցով, իր տեղում, - զգույշ եղեք: Շրջահայացություն ցուցաբերեք և հիշեք, որ այս անգամ դա պատրանք է:

Եթե նա հանգիստ խթանում է ձեզ փնտրել Աստծոն ձեր ներսում, եթե նա պատմում է ձեզ, որ դուք և Ես` Մեկ Ենք, - և որ ձեզ պետք չէ իր ճշմարտությունը, իր գիրքը, իր ճանապարհը, - նշանակում է, դուք գտել եք Վարպետին, որովհետև նա տանում է ձեզ դեպի ձեր իսկ ներքին Վարպետը:

Ինչ միջոցների և ծրագրերի օգնությամբ էլ դուք դա անեք, ֆիզիկական մարմինը լավ վիճակում պահելը ձեզ մեծ հենարան կլինի` պայմանով, որ այն, ինչ դուք անում եք, հենց այն է, ինչ դուք փորձում եք անել:

Գիտեցեք. այն, ինչ ձգտում եք անել ձեր կյանքում, - արտահայտումն ու ապրումն է ձեր բոլոր պատկերացումներից ամենահսկայական և ամենասքանչելի տարբերակի այն  մասին, թե Ով Եք Դուք: 

Եթե դուք չեք զգում դա գիտակցական մակարդակի վրա, եթե, ձեր կարծիքով, դուք զբաղված եք ինչ-որ այլ բանով,  ուրեմն չեք կարող կիրառել այն, ինչ Ես տվեցի ձեզ այս զրույցի ընթացքում: Ուրեմն ասածիցս շատ քիչ բան ձեր համար կարող է նշանակություն ունենալ:

Եթե դուք գիտակցական մակարդակի վրա հասկանում եք, որ դա հենց այն է, ինչ դուք պատրաստվում եք անել այս կյանքում, այս զրույցներն ընթերցելիս ձեզ կարող է թվալ, թե դուք ինքներդ ձեզ հետ եք խոսում:

Եվ դա հենց այն է, ինչ դուք անում եք:

Այդ պատճառով ձեզ բոլորովին չի զարմացնի մարմինը զարգացնելու Իմ առաջարկը: Նմանապես պահպանել այնպիսի դիետա, որը կծառայեր ձեր նպատակին: Եթե _լսեք ձեր մարմնին_,  արդեն իսկ ցանկացած կերակրի տեսքից կարող եք վայրկենապես գիտենալ, արդյո՞ք այն ձեզ օգտակար կլինի:

Դուք կարող եք որոշել դա, ուղղակի ձեր ձեռքը մթերքի վրա պահելով: Ձեր մարմինն անմիջապես կիմանա այն, ինչ ձեզ պետք է իմանալ այն մասին, համապատասխանու՞մ է արդյոք այդ մթերքը ձեր խորին մտադրություններին ձեր մարմնի և հոգու վերաբերյալ: Դուք կարող եք նշմարել ձեր թրթիռները:

Ձեզ պետք չի լինի գրքեր կարդալ դիետիկ սնունդի մասին, հատուկ նախապատրաստություն անցնել ու փնտրել ինչ-որ խորհուրդներ ու կոնսուլտացիաներ: Ձեզ պետք կլինի ուղղակի լսել ձեր մարմնին և հետևել նրա խորհուրդներին:

----------


## Տրիբուն

Մեր սև սիրտ, քո վարդագույն տռուսիկ ...

----------

Mephistopheles (30.04.2014), Արամ (01.05.2014)

----------


## Sambitbaba

> Մեր սև սիրտ, քո վարդագույն տռուսիկ ...


Ավելի լավ է վարդագույն տռուսիկ, քան սև սիրտ...

----------

Ուլուանա (13.05.2014)

----------


## Sambitbaba

> Մեր սև սիրտ, քո վարդագույն տռուսիկ ...


Այնուհանդերձ որոշեցի քիչ ավելի լուրջ պատասխանել քեզ, Տրիբուն ջան…

Իհարկե, շատ հնարավոր է, որ քեզ համար այս ամենն անհեթեթություն է, կամ անմտություն: Բայց միգուցէ փորձենք հենց “անմտություն” բառի իմա՞ստը հասկանալ… Այն նշանակում է այն, ինչը գտնվում է մտքի սահմաններից դուրս: Պետք չէ հավատալ դրան` դու չես կարող հավատալ դրան, - ուղղակի պետք է ապրել այն: Ապրումների մեջ ոչ մի իմաստ չկա: Դրանք ուղղակի ճշմարտություն են, դրանք բացարձակ ճշմարտություն են: Դրանք ուղղակի տեղի են ունենում: Եվ քանի դեռ տեղի չեն ունեցել, դրանց ոչ մի կերպ հնարավոր չէ հավատալ, նույնիսկ պետք էլ չէ: Քրիստոսը երբեք ոչ մի կրոնի չի հավակնել: Բուդդան երբեք ոչ մի կրոնի չի հավակնել: Ամենն, ինչի մասին նա խոսում է, այդ նրա փորձն է, որն անմիջականորեն կապնված է գոյատևման հետ: Դա այն է, ինչը մտքի սահմաններից դուրս է գտնվում:

Սովորաբար “անմտություն” բառն օգտագործում ենք, որպեսզի դրանով պայմանավորենք այն, ինչը մտքից ցածր է: Բայց դրա հետ մեկտեղ կա ինչ-որ բան նաև մտքից վեր, մտքից բարձր, մտքի սահմաններից դուրս` և դա նույնպես… անմտություն է: Միտքը` խելքը, -  չի կարող դրանից որևէ իմաստ կորզել: Եվ քանի խելքդ չանհետանա, քանի խելքդ չկորցնես, չես կարող հասկանալ, թե այդ ինչ ասել է` արթնացող էություն: Դա մի ինչ-որ բան չէ, դա ճշմարտություն է; դա` ապրում է:

Քեզ ծանոթ է ցանկությունը, ծանոթ է կիրքը, ծանոթ է սեքսը, դու գիտես, թե ինչ է սերը: Բայց եթե փորձես բացատրել դա մանկիկին, ում սեռական ցանկությունը դեռ չի ձևավորվել, նա կասի, որ այդ ամենն անհեթեթություն է, անմտություն: Փորձիր երեք տարեկան երեխային բացատրել, որ դու սիրահարված ես, - ի՞նչ ես կարծում, ի՞նչ աչքերով նա քեզ կնայի: Տրիբուն ձյա, այդ ինչի՞ մասին ես խոսում, - կասի: Կասի. այդ ի՞նչ ախմախություն է` այդ “սերը”…  :Shok:

----------


## Sambitbaba

*18.	ՀՍԿՈՂՈՒԹՅՈՒՆ  ՁԵՌՔ  ԲԵՐԵԼ  ՍԵՓԱԿԱՆ ԶԳԱՑՄՈՒՆՔՆԵՐԻ  ՎՐԱ*


Մարմնի մասին հոգալուց հետո ձեր հաջորդ քայլը պետք է դառնա սեփական զգացմունքները կառավարելու ունակությունը: Զգացմունքները` շարժման մեջ գտնվող էներգիաներ են:

Դուք կարող եք բարձրացնել կամ ցածրացնել այդ էներգիայի թրթիռները, և դրանով ձեր զգացմունքները տեղափոխել տարբեր մակարդակներ:

Երբ տեղափոխում եք դրանք ցածր մակարդակ, դուք արտադրում եք բացասական զգացմունքներ: Երբ տեղափոխում եք բարձր մակարդակ, - արտադրում եք դրական զգացմունքներ:

Էներգիան բարձրացնելու կամ առաջ մղելու միջոցներից մեկն է` հաճելի գրգիռ բերող ֆիզիկական վարժություններ կատարելը: Դուք բառացիորեն ուժեղացնում եք _ԿԻ_  էներգիայի թրթիռները, ինչն այն դարձնում է ձեր կողմից արտահայտվող դրական զգացմունք:

Մեկ այլ միջոց է` խորհրդածումը (մեդիտացիա):

Շատ հզոր ազդեցություն է գործում ֆիզիկական վարժությունների և խորհրդածման _զուգակցումը_: Երբ այդ զուգակցումը դառնում է հոգևոր գիտության մասը, դուք անհավանական աճի հնարավորություններ եք ստեղծում: 

Այդ զուգակցման օգտագործոմը հիշեցնում է ձեզ, որ դուք կարող եք կառավարել ինչպես ձեր մարմինը, այնպես էլ ձեր զգացմունքները, - իսկ հետևաբար, ապրել այն, ինչ կընտրեք: Շատերի համար` ըստ էության, մեծամասնության համար, - դա ցնցող վերհիշողություն է: 

Զգացմունքներն այն ապրումներն են, որոնք դուք ընտրում եք, այլ ոչ թե նրանք, որոնց ենթաքրկվում եք: Քչերն են հասկանում դա:

Ձեր ֆիզիկական կյանքի արտաքին պայմաններն ընդհանուր ոչինչ չպետք է ունենան ձեր հոգևոր կյանքի ներքին պայմանների հետ: Չտանջվելու համար, բոլորովին անհրաժեշտ չէ ցավ չզգալ: Հոգում խաղաղություն ունենալու համար բոլորովին պարտադիր չէ ստրեսների բացակայությունը ձեր կյանքում:

Իրականում իսկական Վարպետները խաղաղ են նույնիսկ պոռթկումների և կոնֆլիկտների _դեմ հանդիման_, և ոչ թե այն պատճառով, որ միջոցներ են գտնում խուսափել դրանցից:

Ներքին հանգստությունն այն է, ինչին ձգտում են բոլոր արարածները, քանզի դա այն է, ինչ նրանք բոլորն իրենցից ներկայացնում են: Եվ դուք պետք է ձգտեք փորձել, թե Ով Եք Դուք Իրականում:

Ցանկացած արտաքին պայմանների և իրավիճակների առջև դուք կարող եք հասնել այդ ներքին հանգստությանն, ուղղակի հասկանալով, որ դուք` ձեր մարմինը չեք, և ոչինչ նրանից, ինչ տեսնում եք, իրականություն չի:

Վերհիշեք, որ դուք ապրում եք Տաս Պատրանքների մեջ: Եվ հասկացեք ճշմարտությունն այդ Պատրանքների մասին. դուք ինքներդ եք ստեղծում դրանք, ինչպես նաև դրանցից բխող փոքրիկ պատրանքները, այնպես որ ինքներդ կարող եք որոշել և հայտարարել, դառնալ և իրականացնել, արտահայտել և փորձել այն, թե Ով Եք Դուք Իրականում:

Ես արդեն շատ անգամ եմ ասել և ասում եմ նորից.

Ամեն ինչ Կյանքում` նվեր է, և նրա ամբողջ կատարելությունը` կատարյալ գործիք է, նախատեսված նրա համար, որպեսզի կատարյալ հնարավորություններ ստեղծեք կատարյալ արտահայտման համար կատարյալ ձեր մեջ, ձեր տեսքով և ձեր միջոցով:

Երբ հասկանաք դա, միշտ բարձր կգնահատեք ամեն մի տեղի ունեցած բան: Այսինքն, կսկսեք աճել: Աճը` բարձր գնահատականի հետևանք է: _Երբ գնահատում են ինչ-որ բան, այն դառնում է ավելին, քան մինչ այդ էր_:

Բայց դուք ընդունակ կլինեք ոչ միայն ընտրել, իսկ հետևաբար, կառավարել ձեր զգացմունքները ցանկացած իրավիճակների առջև, դուք նմանապես կարող եք անել այդ նախքան  իրավիճակների հետ հանդիպելը:

Այսինքն, դուք կարող եք _նախապես_  որոշել, թե ինչպես շարժման բերել ձեր էներգիան, այսինքն, ինչպիսին կլինի ձեր զգացմունքը, - ի պատասխան ձեր կյանքում ցանկացած նախատեսված իրավիճակի:

Հասնելով վարպետության այդ մակարդակին, դուք կկարողանաք նաև պատշաճ ընտրություն կատարել ի պատասխան ցանկացած _չը_-նախատեսված իրավիճակի ձեր կյանքում:

Այդպիսով, ինքներդ կորոշեք, թե Ով Եք Դուք, _համաձայն_ ձեր կյանքի արտաքին պատրանքների, փոխարենը նրա, որ անեք դա` նրանց հետ կոնֆլիկտների մեջ մտնելով: 

Տվյալ տրիլոգիայի մեջ, որն ընդգրկում է նաև “Զրույցն Աստծո հետ” և  “Ընկերությունն Աստծո հետ” գրքերը, ինչպես նաև ամենատարբեր ժամանակներում հայտնաբերված շատ ուրիշ սկզբնաղբյուրներում, - Ես մանրամասնորեն բացատրեցի, թե ինչպես հասնել դրան: Սա ուղղակի հիշեցում է այն մասին, թե ինչ և ինչպես:

Երբ դուք վերհիշեք, թե ինչպես հոգ տանել ձեր մարմնի մասին և ինչպես կառավարել ձեր զգացմունքները, ուրեմն պատրաստ կլինեք նրան, որպեսզի ձեր հաջորդ քայլը կատարեք դեպի հանդիպումը ձեր ներքին Արարչի հետ:

----------

Գորտուկ (29.05.2014)

----------


## Sambitbaba

*19.	ՊԱՏՐԱՍՏԱԿԱՆՈՒԹՅԱՆ  ՄՇԱԿՈՒՄԸ*


Այժմ դուք նախապատրաստել եք ճանապարհը, և ամենն, ինչ ձեզ մնացել է անել, պատրաստականություն ձեռք բերել ձեր ներքին Արարչի հետ հանդիպելու համար, Աստծո հետ միասնանալու փորձն ապրելու համար:

Դա կարող է լինել մի հանդիպում, որը դուք կզգաք ֆիզիկապես կամ մտավորապես` կամ երկու տարբերակն էլ: Կարող է պատահել, որ ուրախությունից կհեկեկաք, կդողաք հուզմունքից, կցնցվեք էքստազի մեջ: Կամ էլ մի սքանչելի օր ձեզ կհամակի խաղաղ գիտակցությունը, որ այժմ ամեն ինչ _գիտեք_:

Գիտեք Պատրանքի և Իրականության մասին:

Գիտեք ձեր Եսի և ձեր Աստծո մասին:

Հասկանում եք Միասնությունը և Միասնության անհատացումը:

Այդ ամենը դուք հասկանում եք:

Իմացության այդ զգացումը կարող է մնալ ձեզ հետ, իսկ կարող է նաև գալ ու անցնել: Եթե այն մնա, հարկավոր չէ տրվել բերկրանքին, և պետք չէ ընկճվել, եթե այն անցնի: Ուղղակի նշեք դա և հետո ընտրեք, թե ինչ եք ցանկանում փորձել հետո:

Հայտնի է, որ նույնիսկ Վարպետները ժամանակ առ ժամանակ ընտրում են չապրել իրենց վարպետությունը` երբեմն հանուն նորից դեպի վարպետությունն արթնացման ուրախության, իսկ երբեմն նրա համար, որպեսզի արթնացնեն ուրիշներին: Ահա թե ինչու Վարպետների հետ երբեմն տեղի են ունենում բաներ, որոնք, ըստ ձեր դատողության, չպետք է կամ _չէին կարող _ կատարվել, եթե նրանք “իսկական Վարպետներ” լինեին:

Այդ պատճառով _մի՛ դատեք, որ չդատվեք:_  Չէ՞ որ դուք կարող եք հանդիպել ձեր Վարպետին հենց այդ օրը` փողոցում առևտուր անող տիկնոջ տեսքով կամ զբոսայգում մարդկանց թալանող ավազակի տեսքով, այլ ոչ միայն սարի գագաթին նստած գուրույի տեսքով: Իրականում վերջինը շատ հազվադեպ է պատահում: Վարպետին, որը հայտնվում է որպես Վարպետ, հազվադեպ են ճանաչում, սովորաբար նրան դիմադրություն են ցուցաբերում: Բայց Վարպետը, ով հայտնվել է որպես ձեզանից մեկը և ապրում է ձեր մեջ, հաճախ հենց այն Վարպետն է, ում ազդեցությունն առավել մեծ է լինելու:

Այնպես որ միշտ պատրաստ եղեք, չէ՞ որ դուք չգիտեք, թե որ օրը և որ ժամին է ձեր Վարպետը գալու: Կարող է պատահել, որ նրա վարքը ձեզ անհանդուրժելի թվա, նա կարող է չենթարկվել ձեր սուրբ օրենքներին և ձեր հասարակության սովորույթներին, և նրան կսկսեն հետապնդել:

Բայց հետագայում դուք կփորձեք վերհիշել նրա ասած ամեն մի խոսք:


**   *   **


Բավական է հասնեք վարպետության կամ գոնե ժամանակ առ ժամանակ բարձրանաք այդ մակարդակի վրա, ձեր հասարակարգը նույնպես կարող է սովորել ձեզ դատել, պարսավել և հետապնդել: 
Ուրիշները կսկսեն վախենալ ձեզանից, նրանց կսկսի անհանգստացնել, որ դուք գիտեք ինչ-որ այնպիսի բան, ինչին իրենք տեղյակ չեն, կամ որ դուք կասկածի եք ենթարկում ինչ-որ բան, ինչը, ինչպես իրենք են կարծում, _գիտեն:_  Իսկ հենց վախն է, որ հսկումը դարձնում է պարսավանք, իսկ պարսավանքը` զայրույթ:

Դա այն է, ինչ Ես արդեն ասել եմ ձեզ: Զայրույթը` արտահայտված վախն է:

Ուրիշների վախը կլինի նրանց Պատրանքի մասն այն բանի վերաբերյալ, թե ով են իրենք և ով եք դուք: Այդ պատճառով ձեր միջի Վարպետը կների նրանց, հասկանալով, որ նրանք չգիտեն, թե ինչ են անում:

Ահա ձեր մեջ Աստվածայինի արտահայտման և փորձարկման բանալին:

ՆԵՐՈՒՄ:

Դուք չեք տեսնի Աստվածայինը ձեր մեջ, քանի դեռ չեք ներել ուրիշներին այն, ինչն, ըստ ձեր համոզմունքի, անաստվածային է: Նաև չեք կարող նկատել Աստվածայինն ուրիշի մեջ էլ, մինչև չանեք այդ:

_Ներումը լայնեցնում է ընկալումը_:

Երբ դուք ներեք ձեզ այն, ինչ դուք և ուրիշները չեք, կհայտնաբերեք, թե իրականում դուք և ուրիշներն ով եք: Այդ պահին կհասկանաք, որ ներումն ինքը մի ինչ-որ անհրաժեշտ բան չէ: Քանզի` ո՞վ և ու՞մ է ներում: Եվ ինչի՞ համար:

Մենք Բոլորս Մեկ Ենք:

Դրանում է մեծ հանգստությունն ու մեծ սփոփանքը: Իմ խաղաղությունը Ես փոխանցում եմ ձեզ: Խաղաղություն ձեզ:

_Ներումը` ուղղակի հոգու լեզվով ասված ևս մեկ խոսք է հանգստությունը սահմանելու համար_:

Դա այն է, ինչը դուք սկսում եք հասկանալ իր ամբողջ խորությամբ, երբ արթնանում եք ձեր կարծեցյալ իրականության քնից:

Արթնացումը կարող է տեղի ունենալ յուրաքանչյուր պահ, և կարող է տեղի ունենալ ցանկացած մարդու հետ: Այդ պատճառով հարգանքով վերաբերվեք ամեն մարդու և ամեն պահի հետ, չէ՞ որ ձեր ազատագրման պահը, հնարավոր է, արդեն ձեր կողքին է: Դա կլինի ձեր`Պատրանքներից ազատվելու պահը, պահ, երբ դուք կկարողանաք լինել Պատրանքների հետ, բայց ոչ նրանց մեջ:

Ձեր կյանքում ոչ թե մեկ նման պահ կլինի: Ըստ էության, ձեր կյանքը ստեղծված է նրա համար, որպեսզի ձեզ հենց այդպիսի պահեր բերի:

Դրանք ձեր երանության պահերն են, երբ մաքրությունն ու իմաստությունը, սերը և հասկացումը, ղեկավարումը և բուն էության մեջ ներթափանցումը գալիս են դեպի ձեզ կամ ձեր միջոցով դեպի ուրիշները:

Երանության այդ պահերն ընդմիշտ փոխում են ձեր կյանքը, իսկ հաճախ նաև ուրիշների կյանքերը:

Երանության հենց այդպիսի մի պահ է ձեզ բերել դեպի այս գիրքը: Հենց այդ պատճառով դուք կարողացաք ստանալ և խորինս հասկանալ այս հաղորդումը:

Որոշակի կերպով սա` հանդիպում է Արարչի հետ:

Այն կայացավ շնորհիվ ձեր պատրաստ լինելու, ձեր բաց լինելու, շնորհիվ ներելու և սիրելու ձեր ունակության: Դուք սիրում եք ձեզ, սիրում եք ուրիշներին և սիրում եք Կյանքը:

Եվ` այո, - սիրում եք Ինձ:

Սերը դեպի Աստված` Աստծոն դեպի ձեզ է բերել: Սերը դեպի ձեզ` ձեզ բերել է դեպի ձեր “Ես”-ի այն մասի գիտակցմանը, որը _կա_  Աստված և, հավանաբար, գիտի, որ Աստված գալիս է ոչ թե _դեպի_  ձեզ, այլ գալիս է ձեր _միջով:_  Չէ՞ որ Աստված երբեք ձեզանից առանձին չի եղել, այլ եղել է ձեր մասը:

Արարիչն անջատված  _չի_  Իր ստեղծածից: Սիրողն առանձին _չի_  նրանից, ում սիրում է: Դա սիրո բնույթը չէ, դա Աստծո բնույթը չէ:

Ինչպես նաև ձեր բնույթն էլ չէ: Դուք անջատված չեք ոչինչից և ոչ ոգուց, և ամենաքիչը` Աստծոց:

Դուք գիտեիք դա ամենասկզբից: Դուք միշտ հասկանում էիք դա: Այժմ, վերջապես, դուք ձեզ թույլ տվեցիք փորձել դա, ստանալ երանության իսկական ակնթարթ` միասնացած լինել Աստծո հետ:


**   *   **

Ինչի՞ է նման այդպիսի միասնության վիճակը: Եթե դուք հասել եք նման ապրումների, ուրեմն արդեն գիտեք պատասխանը: Եթե կապ եք հաստատում ընդամենը մի պահ` խորհրդածման ժամանակ, դուք արդեն գիտեք պատասխանը: Եթե ֆիզիկական ապրումների զարմանալի վերելք եք զգում` դուք արդեն գիտեք պատասխանը:

Աստծո հետ միացման վիճակում դուք ժամանակավորապես կկորցնեք ձեր անհատականության զգացումը: Բայց դա տեղի կունենա առանց որևէ կորստի զգացման, քանզի դուք կգիտենաք, որ ուղղակի ձեր իսկական էությունն եք իրականացնում: Բառի բուն իմաստով դուք այն _իրական եք դարձնում_:

Ձեզ անարտահայտելի երանություն կհամակի, էքստազի մի առանձնահատուկ վիճակ: Դուք կզգաք ձեզ ամբողջովին կուլ գնացած սիրոն, միասնություն կզգաք ամեն ինչում: Եվ այլևս երբեք դրանից ավելի քիչ ոչնչով չեք բավարարվի:

Նրանք, ովքեր ապրել են դա, աշխարհ են վերադառնում որպես այլ մարդ: Նրանք հայտնաբերում են, որ սիրահարված են ամենին, ինչ իրենց աչքն է ընկնում: Սուրբ Միասնության զարմանալի պահերին նրանք Միասնություն են զգում բոլոր մարդկանց հետ և Տիեզերքում ամեն ինչի հետ:

Այդ և ուրիշ փոփոխություններ կարող են պահպանվել մի քանի ժամ կամ մի քանի օր, մի քանի ամիս կամ մի քանի տարի` կամ ամբողջ կյանքի ընթանքում: Դա անհատական ընտրություն է: Եթե ապրումները չվերսկսել, նրանք ինքստինքյան կխամրեն: Ինչպես լույսի պայծառությունն է խամրում նրա աղբյուրից հեռանալուն համապատասխան, այնպես էլ Միասնության երանությունն է խամրում այնքան ավելի ուժեղ, որքան ավելի դուք հեռանում եք նրանից: 

Լույսի մեջ մնալու համար անհրաժեշտ է նրան մոտ գտնվել: Երանության վիճակի մեջ մնալու համար էլ նույն բանն է անհրաժեշտ:

Ահա թե ինչու, երբ դուք ապրում եք ներկայիս ձեր Պատրանքներով, ձեզ պետք է անել հնարավոր ամեն ինչ` խորհրդածել, ֆիզիկական վարժություններ կատարել, աղոթել, կարդալ, գրել, ամեն հնարավոր պահին երաժշտություն լսել, - որպեսզի օրեցօր պայծառացնեք ձեր գիտակցումը:

Այդ ժամանակ դուք կհայտնվեք Ամենաբարձրյալի սուրբ տեղում: Եվ կզգաք, որ բարձունքում եք, ձեր մտքերը ձեր և ուրիշների մասին, Կյանքում ամեն ինչի մասին, նույնպես կվեհանան:

Այդժամ դուք սկսկեք արարել:  Այնպիսի ներդրում կկատարեք Կյանքի մեջ, ինչպիսին երբեք չեք արել:

----------


## Sambitbaba

*20.	ԱՐԱՐՉԻ  ՈՒՂԵՐՁԸ*


Ձեր ներսում Արարչի հետ հանդիպելուց հետո դուք կհիշեք Արարաչի ուղերձը, որովհետև դա ձեր սեփական սրտի ուղերձն է:

Այն ոչինչով չի տարբերվում ուղերձից, որն ամեն անգամ երգում է ձեր սիրտը, երբ դուք սիրով նայում եք ուրիշ մարդու աչքերի մեջ: Այն ոչինչով չի տարբերվում ուղերձից, որը գոչում է ձեր սիրտը, երբ դուք տեսնում եք ուրիշ մարդու տառապանքները:

Դա ուղերձ է, որը դուք բերում եք աշխարհին և որի հետ մնում եք աշխարհում, երբ ձեր իսկական “Ես”-ն եք դառնում:

Դա ուղերձ է, որը Ես թողնում եմ ձեզ հիմա, որպեսզի դուք վերհիշեք այն  և կիսեք բոլոր նրանց հետ, ում հետ առընչվում է ձեր կյանքը:

Եղեք լավը և բարի ուրիշների հանդեպ:

Եղեք լավը և բարի նաև ինքներդ ձեր հանդեպ:

Հասկացեք, որ մեկը` չի բացառում մյուսը:

Եղեք մեծահոգի ուրիշների հանդեպ, կիսվեք նրանց հետ:

Եղեք մեծահոգի նաև ինքներդ ձեր հանդեպ:

Գիտեցեք, որ միայն կիսվելով ձեզ հետ, կարող եք կիսվել ուրիշների հետ էլ: Չէ՞ որ դուք չեք կարող ուրիշին տալ այն, ինչ ինքներդ չունեք:

Արդար և ազնիվ եղեք ուրիշների հանդեպ:

Արդար և ազնիվ եղեք նաև ինքներդ ձեր հանդեպ:

Եթե հավատարիմ լինես սեփական “Ես”-իդ և հետևես նրան, ինչպես գիշերն է հետևում ցերեկվան, կդադարես ստել ում էլ որ լինի:

Հիշեք, որ ուրիշին չդավաճանելու համար դավաճանելով ձեզ, դուք միևնույն է դավաճանություն եք գործում: Եվ դա դավաճանություններից մեծագույնն է: 

Միշտ հիշեք, որ սերը` ազատություն է:  Սերը սահմանելու համար այլ խոսքեր պետք չեն: Այն հասկանալու համար ուրիշ մտքեր պետք չեն: Այն արտահայտելու համար ուրիշ գործողություններ պետք չեն:

Սերը սահմանելու համար ձեր մշտական որոնումներն ավարտվել են: Այժմ կարող է մեկ հարց ծագել միայն. կարո՞ղ եք դուք արդյոք սիրո այդ նվերը բերել ձեզ և ուրիշներին, նույնիսկ երբ Ես բերում եմ այն ձեզ:

Ազատություն արտահայտող ցանկացած համաձայնություն, որոշում կամ ընտրություն, արտահայտում են Աստծոն: Չէ՞ որ Աստված` ազատություն _է_,  իսկ ազատությունը` արտահայտված սեր:

Միշտ հիշեք, որ ձեր աշխարհը` Պատրանքների աշխարհ է, որ ամենն, ինչ տեսնում եք, իրականություն չի և որ կարող եք օգտագործել պատրանքը, որպեսզի Վերջնական Իրականության մեծ ապրումը ստանաք: Ըստ էության դա այն է, հանուն ինչի դուք այստեղ եք գալիս:

Դուք ապրում եք երազանքով, որն ինքներդ եք ստեղծել: Թող նույնիսկ այն ամբողջ մի կյանքի երազանք լինի, չէ՞ որ հենց այդ էլ այն կա: 

Ապրում եք երազանքով աշխարհի մասին, որտեղ երբեք չի հերքվի Աստված և Աստվածուհին ձեր մեջ և որտեղ այլևս երբեք չեք հերքի Աստծոն և Աստվածուհուն ուրիշների մեջ: Թող ձեր ողջույնը մեկմեկու, այժմ և հավիտեանս, դառնա. _Namaste_. 

Երազանքով աշխարհի մասին, որտեղ ցանկացած հարցի պատասխանը, յուրաքանչյուր իրավիճակի հանդեպ ռեակցիան և յուրաքանչյուր պահի համար ապրումը` կլինի սերը:

Երազանքով աշխարհի մասին, որտեղ ինքը Կյանքը և այն, ինչի հենարանն է Կյանքը, կլինի մեծագույն արժեքը, կունենա ամենամեծ հարգանքը և կգտնի ամենավառ արտահայտումը:

Երազանքով աշխարհի մասին, որտեղ ազատությունը կդառնա Կյանքի մեծագույն արտահայտումը, որտեղ մարդ, ով պնդում է, որ սիրում է ուրիշին, չի ձգտի սահմանափակել նրան և որտեղ բոլորին կթույլատրվի լիովին և ազնվորեն արտահայտել սեփական գոյության երանությունը:

Երազանքով աշխարհի մասին, որտեղ բոլորին ապահովված կլինեն հավասար հնարավորություններ,  որտեղ բոլորը կունենան հավասար միջոցներ և հավասար արժանապատվություն, այնպես որ բոլորը կկարողանան արտահայտել Կյանքի, որպես անհամեմատելի հրաշքի հավասարությունը բոլորի համար:

Երազանքով աշխարհի մասին, որտեղ ոչ ոք այլևս չի դատի, որտեղ երբեք սիրո համար պայմաններ չեն դրվի, և որտեղ վախն այլևս երբեք հարգանք արտահայտելու միջոց չի լինի:

Երազանքով աշխարհի մասին, որտեղ տարբերությունը երբեք չի բերի բաժանման, անհատականությունը երբեք չի բերի առանձնացվածության և Ամբողջի մեծությունը կարտահայտվի նրա մասերի մեծության մեջ:

Երազանքով աշխարհի մասին, որտեղ ոչինչի կարիք չի լինի, որտեղ բավարար կլինի ամենն, ինչով կարելի է կիսվել, որպեսզի գիտակցես դա և ստեղծես, և որտեղ ամեն մի գործողություն կհաստատի դա:

Երազանքով աշխարհի մասին, որտեղ այլևս երբեք չի արհամարհվի տառապանքը, որտեղ այլևս երբեք անհանդուրժողականություն չի արտահայտվի և որտեղ այլևս երբեք ատելություն չի ապրվի:

Երազանքով աշխարհի մասին, որտեղ էգոն մի կողմ կնետվի, որտեղ Առավելությունը լուծարքի կենթարկվի և որտեղ Անտեղյակությունը կբացառվի յուրաքանչյուր մարդու իրականությունից, կհասցվի Պատրանքի, ինչ էլ այն իրականում կա:

Երազանքով աշխարհի մասին, որտեղ սխալները չեն տանի դեպի անպատվություն, զղջումը չի տանի մեղքի զգացմանը, իսկ Վճիռը` Պարսավանքի:

Երազեք այդ ամենի մասին, և ոչ միայն դրա:

Դուք ընտրու՞մ եք դա:

Ուրեմն _իրականացրեք ձեր երազանքը_:

Ձեր երազանքի ուժով դրեք վերջը ձեր իրականության սարսափների:

Դուք կարող եք ընտրել դա:

Կամ էլ` կարող եք ընտրել Պատրանքը:

Ես արդեն ասել եմ ձեզ, օգտագործելով պոետների, առաջնորդների և փիլիսոփաների խոսքերը. կան մարդիկ, ովքեր տեսնում են իրերն այնպիսին, ինչպիսին դրանք կան, և հարցնում են “Ինչու՞”, իսկ կան մարդիկ, ովքեր երազում են այնպիսի բաների մասին, որոնք երբեք չեն եղել, և ասում են. “Իսկ ինչու՞ ոչ”:

_Իսկ ի՞նչ կասեք դուք:_

----------


## հովարս

> Վերջը ի՞նչ պարզվեց: Նիլ Դոնալդ Ուոլշին եթե մուտքի իրավունք տամ իմ սիրտ, երկնային արքայության մուտքի իրավունք կստանա՞մ, թե՞ չէ:


Գործ չունես

----------


## Mephistopheles

> Գործ չունես


հովարսն ա եկեեեեեեել… պահ, պահ պահ… էս ու՞մ եմ տեսնում…

----------

Sambitbaba (23.05.2014)

----------


## Sambitbaba

> Գործ չունես


Բարի վերադարձ!!!

----------

Jarre (23.05.2014), Արէա (23.05.2014)

----------


## Sambitbaba

*21.	ՕԳՏՎԵՔ  ԵՐԱՆՈՒԹՅԱՆ  ԱԿՆԹԱՐԹԻՑ*


Այժմ եկել է որոշում ընդունելու ժամանակը: Ժամանակն է ընտրություն կատարել: Դուք կանգնած եք` ինչպես և ամբողջ մարդկությունը, - խաչմերուկին:

Ամենամոտակա ժամանակներս ձեզ հարկ կինի որոշել, թե ինչպիսին եք ցանկանում տեսնել կյանքը ձեր մոլորակի վրա` կամ ցանկանու՞մ եք ընդհանրապես ապրել ձեր մոլորակի վրա: 

Ձեզ հարկ կլինի որոշել, շարունակե՞լ արդյոք ապրել ձեր ստեղծած Պատրանքի մեջ այնպես, ասես այն իրականություն լինի: Թե՞ դրա փոխարեն կորոշեք հեռանալ Պատրանքից, տեսնել այն որպես  պատրանք և օգտագործել  Պատրանքը, որպեսզի փորձեք ապրել դրախտը Երկրի վրա և Վերջնական Իրականությունը նրա, Ով Իրոք Դուք Կաք:

Ահա Իմ ուղերձն աշխարհին.

Դուք _կարող եք _ քաղաքակրթության նոր ձև ստեղծել:

Դուք _կարող եք _ գտնել նոր աշխարհ:

Ընտրությունը ձերն է:

Պահը շատ մոտ է:

Դա ձեր երանության պահն է: օգտագործեք այդ պահը:

_Օգտվեք այդ օրից_:

Արթնանալով, սկսեք ձեզ տեսնել որպես նա, Ով Դուք Կաք Իրականում, գովերգելով ամենն, ինչ երբևիցէ եղել եք, և ամենն, ինչ դառնում եք հիմա: Երանության այս պահը սկսեք որոշումով` դառնալ ավելին, քան երբևիցէ եղել եք, ավելին, քան երբևիցէ երազել եք լինել, հասնել ավելիին, քան ձեզ երբևիցէ հաջողվել է հասնել: Հիշեք, ձեր համար անհասանելի ոչինչ չկա:

Տեսեք ձեզ որպես լույս, որն իրականում պետք է լուսավորի աշխարհը: Ընդունեք, որ ի վիճակի եք այն դառնալ: Հայտարարեք այդ մասին ձեր սրտին, իսկ հետո, ձեր սրտի _միջից_, բոլորին: Թող ձեր գործողությունները ձեր հայտարարությունը դառնան: Լցրեք ձեր աշխարհը սիրով:

Գիտեցեք, որ դուք` փրկիչ եք, ում սպասում են բոլորը, որ եկել եք փրկելու յուրաքանչյուրին, ում կյանքի հետ կառընչվեք, ամեն մտքից, որը հերքում է այն, թե ով են նրանք, և հերքում է Աստծո հետ նրանց հավերժական միասնության երանությունը:

Գիտեցեք, որ դուք մտնում եք սենյակ, որպեսզի ապաքինեք սենյակը:

Դուք մտնում եք տարածություն, որպեսզի ապաքինեք տարածությունը:

Ձեր այստեղ գտնվելու այլ պատճառներ գոյություն չունեն:

Դուք ճամփորդություն եք կատարում դեպի վարպետություն, և արդեն եկել է առաջ ընթանալու ժամանակը:

Օգտվեք սուրբ ակնթարթից:

Դա Իմ ուղերձն է, իսկ ահա նաև.

Աշխարհի մեջ եղեք, մի արհամարհեք այն: Հոգևորը չպետք է հավեժ թաքնվի քարանձավում:

Եղեք ձեր աշխարհի մեջ, բայց մի պատկանեք նրան:

Ապրեք Պատրանքի _հետ_,  բայց ոչ նրա _մեջ_:  Բայց մի հրաժարվեք նրանից, մի հեռացեք աշխարհից: Այդ կերպ դուք չեք կարողանա ավելի լավ աշխարհ ստեղծել, չեք կարողանա փորձարկել ձեր մեծագույն մասը: 

Հիշեք, որ աշխարհը ստեղծվել է _ձեր համար_, որպեսզի դուք ունենաք կոնտեքստ, որի մեջ կարելի է փորձել ձեզ որպես նա, Ով Դուք Կաք Իրականում:

Եկել է ժամանակն անել այդ:

Եթե դուք շարունակեք արհամարհել այս աշխարհը, թույլատրել նրան գնալ իր ճանապարհով այն ժամանակ, երբ դուք գնում եք ձերով, խորասուզված միայն ձեր ամենօրյա ապրումների մեջ և չափազանց փոքրիկ դեր խաղալով ձեր շուրջ ավելի մեծ մաշտաբի ապրումներ վերա-ստեղծելու փորձերում, - ձեր ստեղծած աշխարհը շուտով կարող է դադարել գոյատևել:

Նայեք աշխարհին, որ ձեր շուրջն է: Զգացեք ձեր կրքոտությունը: Թող այն հուշի ձեզ, թե ձեզ շրջապատող աշխարհի ո՛ր մասն եք ցանկանում վերա-ստեղծել նորից: Դրանից հետո օգտագործեք ձեզ տրված գործիքները, որպեսզի սկսեք այդ վերա-ստեղծումը: Օգտագործեք ձեր հասարակության գործիքները. կրոնի, կրթության, քաղաքականության, էկոնոմիկայի և հոգևոր գործիքները: Այդ գործիքների օգնությամբ կարող եք _հայտարարել_  այն մասին, թե Ով Եք Դուք:

Մի մտածեք, թե հոգևորն ու քաղաքականությունն անհամատեղելի են: Քաղաքականությունը` _արտահայտված_  հոգևորն է:

Մի մտածեք, թե էկոնոմիկան ընդհանուր ոչինչ չունի հոգևորի հետ: Ձեր էկոնոմիկան քողազրկում է ձեր հոգևորին:

Մի մտածեք, թե կրթությունն ու հոգևորը կարող են կամ պետք է առանձին լինեն: Չէ որ այն, ինչի մասին դուք սովորեցնում եք, - այն է, ինչ դուք կաք, և եթե դա հոգևորը չէ, ուրեմն ի՞նչ է այդ ժամանակ հոգևորը:

Եվ մի պատկերացրեք, թե կրոնն ու հոգևորը նույն բանը չէ: Հոգևորն այն է, ինչ կանգնած է մարմնի, մտքի և հոգու միջև: Բոլոր իսկական կրոնները նույնպես կառուցում են կամուրջ, այլ ոչ թե պատ:

Այնպես որ, կամուրջների շինարար եղեք: Վերացրեք կրոնների, մշակույթների, ռասաների և պետությունների միջև առաջացած տարաձայնությունները: Համախմբեք այն, ինչ մասնատված է:

Հարգեք ձեր տունը Տիեզերքում և լավ կառավարիչ եղեք:  Պաշտպանեք այն, ինչ շրջապատում է ձեզ, պահպանեք այն: Վերանորոգեք ձեր ռեսուրսներն ու կիսվեք նրանցով:

Փառաբանեք ձեր Աստծոն, փառաբանելով մեկմեկու: Տեսեք Աստծոն ամեն մեկի մեջ և օգնեք յուրաքանչյուրին իր մեջ տեսնել Աստծոն:

Ընդմիշտ վերջ տվեք բաժանվածությանն ու հակամարտությանը, մրցակցությանն ու կռիվներին, պատերազմներին և սպանություններին: Վերջացրեք դրանք: _Դրեք դրանց վերջը:_  Բոլոր քաղաքակրթված հասարակությունները վերջիվերջո անում են այդ:

Դա Իմ ուղերձն է, իսկ ահա նաև.

Եթե դուք իրոք ցանկանում եք փորձարկել աշխարհներից լավագույնը, ինչպիսին ի վիճակի է պատկերացնել ձեր երևակայությունը, դուք պետք է սիրեք, չդնելով որևէ պայմաններ, ազատորեն կիսվել ամենով, ինչ ունեք, շփվել անկաշկանդ ու բաց, ստեղծագործել համատեղ: Չեն կարող լինել ոչ մի գաղտնի ծրագրեր, ոչ մի սահմանափակումներ սիրո մեջ, ոչ մի լռության մատնված բաներ:

Դուք պետք է որոշեք, որ բոլորդ իրոք Մեկ Եք, որ այն, ինչ լավ է ուրիշի համար, լավ է ձեր համար, իսկ ինչ վատ է ուրիշի համար, վատ է ձեր համար, որ այն, ինչ դուք անում եք ուրիշի համար, անում եք ձեր համար, իսկ ինչ չեք անում ուրիշի համար, չեք անում նաև ձեր համար:

Կարո՞ղ եք արդյոք դուք վարվել այդ կերպ: Ի վիճակի՞ են արդյոք մարդիկ այդպիսի վեհության:

Այո: Ես ձեզ ասում եմ ձեզ այո՛, այո՛ և հազար անգամ այո՛:

Եվ մի անհանգստացեք, որ կմնա ոչ բավարար այն, “ինչ դուք չեք”, որպեսզի ստեղծվի կոնտեքստուալ դաշտ, որտեղ կարողանայիք փորձել, թե Ով Եք Դուք Իրականում: Ձեր կոնտեքստուալ դաշտը` ամբողջ Տիեզերքն է: Ինչպես նաև ձեր ամբողջ հիշողությունը:

Նրանք, ովքեր ավելի մեծ են և ավելի իմաստուն, հաճախ հրահրում են հուշարձաններ կանգնեցնել, նշանակել հատուկ օրեր և ստեղծել հանդիսավոր արարողություններ ձեր անցյալը` ձեր պատերազմները, մարդկանց մասսայական ոչնչացումները և ան-փառունակ պահերը նշելու համար:

Դուք կարող եք հարցնել, ինչու՞ նշել դա: Ինչու՞ հետևից քարշ տալ անցյալը: Եվ նույն մեծերը կպատասխանեն. “Որպեսզի չմոռանանք”:

Նրանց խորհուրդներում ավելի շատ իմաստ կա, քան դուք կարծում եք, որովհետև, հիշողության մեջ ստեղծելով կոնտեքստուալ դաշտ, դուք մի կողմ եք վանում անհրաժեշտությունն` անել դա ներկա պահին: Դուք սրտանց կարող եք ասել “Այլևս երբեք”, նկատի ունենալով հենց այդ: Հայտարարելով այդ, դուք _օգտագործում եք _ ձեր ան-փառունակ պահերը, որպեսզի փառքի պահեր ստեղծեք:

Կարո՞ղ է ձեր ցեղը նման հայտարարություն անել: Կարո՞ղ է արդյոք մարդկությունը հիշել, թե ինչպես էր արվում դա` Աստծո կերպն ու նմանությունն արտացոլվում են ամեն մտքի, խոսքի և արարքի մեջ: Ի վիճակի՞ եք դուք արդյոք այդպիսի վեհության:

Այո: Ես ասում եմ ձեզ այո՛, և այո՛, և հազար անգամ այո՛:

Հենց այդպիսին դուք պետք է լինեիք, հենց այդպիսին էր մտածված կյանքը, քանի դեռ դուք չէիք կորել Պատրանքների մեջ:

Դեռևս ուշ չէ: Ոչ, բոլորովին ուշ չէ:

Ձեր հրաշալիության մեջ դուք կարող եք անել այդ, դուք կարող եք _լինել_  այդ:

Դուք կարող եք _լինել սեր_:

Գիտեցեք, որ Ես ամբողջովին ձեր հետ եմ: Ներկա զրույցը հասավ իր ավարտին, բայց մեր համագործակցությունը, մեր համա-արարումը, մեր միասնությունը երբեք չի ավարտվի:

Դուք միշտ կզրուցեք Աստծո հետ, միշտ կվայելեք ընկերությունն Աստծո հետ Աստծո հետ միասնացման մեջ:

Ես ձեր հետ կլինեմ միշտ, մինչև ժամանակների վերջը: Ես երբեք չեմ կարող ձեր հետ չլինել, որովհետև Ես` դուք _եմ_,  իսկ դուք` Ես: Դա է ճշմարտությունը, իսկ մնացած ամեն ինչ` Պատրանք է:

Այնպես որ ճանապարհ ընկիր, Իմ ընկեր, ճանապարհ ընկիր: Աշխարհը ցանկանում է ուղերձ լսել _քեզանից_  իր փրկության մասին:

Այդ ուղերձը` ձեր կյանքն է, ապրեք այն:

Դուք` մարգարեներ եք, ու ժամանակը հասել է: Չէ՞ որ ձեր այսօրվա կյանքի մասին ձեր ցուցադրած ճշմարտությունը` բացարձակ նախագուշակումն է նրա, ինչը ձեր կյանքի ճշմարտությունը կլինի վաղը: Դա իրոք որ ձեզ մարգարեներ է դարձնում:

Ձեր աշխարհը կփոխվի, որովհետև դուք որոշել եք փոխել այն: Դուք նույնիսկ չեք պատկերացնում, թե որքան ապաքինող է ձեր աշխատանքը, և այն կշարունակվի ապագայում:

Այս ամենը ճշմարիտ է, որովհետև դուք ընտրեցիք` Ինձ հետ ձեր միասնության հրաշքին թույլ տալ արտահայտվել ձեր մեջ, ձեր տեսքով և ձեր միջոցով: Ընտրեցեք դա ավելի հաճախ, և հանգստություն բերեք Իմ աշխարհ:

Դարձեք Իմ հանգստի գործիքը:

_Այնտեղ, որտեղ ատելություն է, սփռեք սեր;

Այնտեղ, որտեղ վիրավորանք, սփռեք ներում;

Այնտեղ, որտեղ կասկած է, սփռեք հավատ;

Այնտեղ, որտեղ վհատություն, սփռեք հույս;

Այնտեղ, որտեղ տխրություն է, սփռեք ուրախություն;

Այնտեղ, որտեղ մութ է, սփռեք լույս:

Ձգտեք ոչ այնքան սփոփանք ստանալ, որքան սփոփել;

Ոչ այնքան հասկանալի լինել, որքան հասկանալ;

Ոչ այնքան սիրելի լինել, որքան սիրել_:

Չէ՞ որ սերն այն է, Ով Դուք Կաք և ով միշտ պետք է լինեք:

Դուք փնտրում եք ճշմարտություն, որը կօգնի ձեզ ապրել ձեր կյանքը, և Ես տալիս եմ այն ձեզ, տալիս եմ այն նորից:

Եղեք սեր, Իմ Սիրելիներ:

Եղեք սեր, և ձեր երկար ճամփորդությունը դեպի Վարպետություն կավարտվի, նույնիսկ, եթե ձեր նոր ճամփորդությունն ուրիշներին դեպի Վարպետությունը բերելու համար` դեռ նոր է սկսվում: Չէ՞ որ սերը` ամենն է, ինչ դուք կաք, ամենն է, ինչ Ես կամ, և ամենն է, ինչ Մենք երբևիցէ մտադրվել ենք լինել:

Ուրեմն եղե՛ք այն:

----------


## Sambitbaba

*ՎԵՐՋԱԲԱՆ*


Այս զարմանալի զրույցը նվիրված էր շատ որոշիչ հարցերի, որ ծագել էին Աստծո և Կյանքի մասին: Այն զարմանալի գիտակցում դարձավ:  Այն թույլ տվեց ճշգրիտ և հստակ տերմիններով արտահայտել այն, թե Ով Եմ Ես Իրականում:

Ես.

_Այն Եմ, Ինչ Ոչինչի Կարիք Չունի_:

Կամ ուղղակի _Այն, Ինչ Կա_:

Կամ, ավելի հասարակ, _Սա:_ 

Դա Գոյի վերջնական ձևակերպումն է:

_Ես Սա Եմ_:

Հետաքրքիր է, որ բոլոր իսկական Վարպետների ասույթները հենց դրան են բերում: Ես ուղղակի երբեք չեմ հասկացել այդ:

Հիմա հասկանում եմ: 

Երբ մի բան անհասկանալի է դառնում, երբ կյանքը ձեզ տարակուսանքի է հասցնում, - ամենն, ինչ ձեզ հարկավոր է անել, խիզախորեն դիմավորել այն, ինչ տեսնում եք, և ասել. “Ես Սա Եմ”:

Ամբողջ տարակուսանքն իսկույն անցնում է: Ցանկացած ցասում և վրդովմունք հօդս է ցնդում: Յուրաքանչյուր խախտում և խզում անհետանում են: Ամենը, ինչ մնում է, - դուք եք և սերը, իսկ դա միևնույն բանն է:

Ամբողջական գիտակցման այդպիսի վիճակում որոշումներն ինքստինքյան են գալիս: Իրականում մեծագույն որոշումն է` գիտակցել, որ խնդիր գոյություն չունի:

_Աստծո աչքերում ոչ մի բան խնդիր չի_:

Իսկ դուք նայում եք հենց Աստծո աչքերով: Ուղղակի այդ մասին չգիտեք: Մինչև իմանաք: Իսկ իմանալով, կգոչեք. _Ես կույր էի, բայց հիմա տեսնում եմ_:

Եվ դա իրոք երանություն է: Դա երանության պահերից մեկն է` Աստվածայինը գիտակցելու պահը, - որը կարող է տեղի ունենալ ցանկացած ժամանակ:

Ես հավատում եմ, որ այդպիսի պահերը` պրոցեսի մասերն են: Այն պրոցեսի, որը ես անվանեցի վերհիշողություն: (Ուրիշներն այն կոչում են բարեշրջում: ) Պրոցեսի, որին ենթակա ենք մենք բոլորս:

Ինչպե՞ս է այն աշխատում:

Սկզբում մենք գիտակցում ենք Աստվածայինը նրանում, ինչը շրջապատում է մեզ: Հետո գիտակցում ենք այն Աստվածայինը, որը կա մեր մեջ: Եվ, վերջապես, գիտակցում ենք, որ Աստվածային է ամեն ինչ և գոյություն չունի _ուրիշ ոչինչ_:

Դա մեր արթնացման պահն է:

Իսկ արթնանալով, մենք ցանկանում ենք արթնացնել մյուսներին: Դա լրիվ բնական է: Դա այն է, ինչ հետևում է մեր արթնացմանը: Դա այն է, ինչը մեզ թույլ է տալիս գործել, ինչը մեզ թույլ է տալես փորձել, թե Ով Ենք Մենք Իրականում:

Մենք պետք է աշխարհում հնարավորություններ փնտրենք այդ անելու համար: Մեզանից ոմանք կստեղծեն այդ հնարավորություննները:

Ես համոզված եմ, որ եթե մենք բոլորս համախմբվենք այդ արարման մեջ, նրա ուժը նշանակալիորեն ավելի մեծ կլինի: Հենց այդ մասին է ասվում հետևյալ խոսքերում. _Որտեղ երկուսը կամ երեքը հավաքվել են հանուն Իմ անվան_...

_Մենք բավական ուժ ունենք, որպեսզի փոխենք աշխարհը:_

----------

Շինարար (21.06.2014)

----------

